# [OFFICIAL] Asus CrossHair III Formula AM3 Club



## SystemTech

*ASUS Crosshair III Formula Club*


















Welcome to the ASUS Crosshair III Formula Club

Below is a list of highest overclocks and owners, please reply so that i can add you to the list and if you have overclocked the how much and all the usual info required, including screenshots or links to screenshots.

A stable overclock is a system that has had Prime 95 (or any similar App) running for a minimum of 5 hours without any errors.










The Republic of Gamers consists only the best of the best. We offer the best hardware engineering, the fastest performance, the most innovating ideas, and we welcome the best gamers to join in.










In the Republic of Gamers, mercy rules are only for the weak, and bragging rights means everything. We believe in making statements and we excel in competitions. If your character matches our trait, then join the elite club, make your presence felt, in the Republic of Gamers









Red square is where voltage connectors are
Zoomed :









http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tzVuQSPC-Bh2DxfMJMauskw&w=95&h=500 Google Spreadsheet

*SUBMIT YOUR OC HERE*

*BIOS Updates*

Crosshair III Formula 1602 beta version, use at your own risk. Will update when official version is released as this is only for Thuban CPU's and is currently unstable. Cool and quiet is locked on with some boards running non-thuban CPU's.

Crosshair-III-Formula-1503.zip Still have CPU/NB issues though. Also have had some RAID problems with it.

Crosshair-III-Formula-1403.zip Has been some issues with CPU/NB speeds but only on a few boards. I think the most solid and stable version out.

Crosshair-III-Formula-1301.zip Stable version.

ASUS Support downloads site

*BIOS Downgrade*
Download HPUSBFW - USB Boot Drive

Install it with the Boot files found here.

Copy AFUDOS.exe to your flash drive as well as the BIOS version to flash to. you might want to rename it to a easier filename.
Boot up, press F8 and boot from your flash drive.
at the command,

C:\\... enter AFUDOS /i{Bios file}.ROM

press enter and watch it flash you BIOS









*Sound Card Software Installation*

First off uninstall all creative software you have installed.
then go here and download the audio driver (Version 5.10.1.6605/6.10.1.6600 )
install that, then download XFi Sound card Drivers and install.
Happy Listening









*3D Mark Issues*

For those with issues with 3D Mark 06 that came with your boards, Please download the latest version of 3D Mark 06 from www.futuremark.com/, uninstall your version form the CD and install this version, use the key on the CD cover to go Advanced.

*How To Enable SLI*

How to use SLI with a X-FIRE Board

*ASUS Store*

Here is a link to the ASUS store to buy all the accessories that came with your board :
http://estore.asus.com/shop/category.asp?catid=720

Here is the sig for all you owners, copy the code below into your sig









http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/647799-unofficial-asus-crosshair-iii-formula-owners.html







*ASUS Crosshair III Formula Club*









Code:



Code:


[CODE][URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/647799-unofficial-asus-crosshair-iii-formula-owners.html"][CENTER]:exclamati[B]ASUS [SIZE=3][COLOR=Red]Crosshair III [/COLOR][/SIZE] [COLOR=Silver]Formula [/COLOR]Club[/B]:exclamati[/CENTER][/URL][CENTER][/CENTER]

[/CODE]


----------



## ChrisB17

Asus should have waited to do a 890fx ROG board. 890fx is almost ready and 790fx is just sort of showing its age.


----------



## SinX7

This board any good? OC and CF?


----------



## ChrisB17

The guys on XS are saying this is a great ocing board. But its pretty much the same as the M4A79-T, Just a little more overclocking optimized.


----------



## tdesbien31

a few questions

1. will this board come with a sound card?

2. how much is this board gona cost? any ideas yet?

3. when is the release date?


----------



## cgg123321

Havent seen a high end board with only 2 PCI-E slots in a while


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tdesbien31* 
a few questions

1. will this board come with a sound card?

2. how much is this board gona cost? any ideas yet?

3. when is the release date?

1. The one you see in the pic is the one you will more then likely get.
2.Well the M4A79-T is $200.00 so expect this to be $250+.
3. Early to mid june.


----------



## tdesbien31

why would they make an enthusiast board with only 2 pci express slots... just seems like they cut a few corners on this.. it has alot of potential, but it seems like asus held back....


----------



## ChrisB17

Its meant to be an all out ocer and usually those people have $$$ for 4870x2s to bench with etc....

Personally I will stick with the board I got. More PCIe slots, Pretty much the same overclocking performance.


----------



## azngothdude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
1. The one you see in the pic is the one you will more then likely get.
2.Well the M4A79-T is $200.00 so expect this to be $250+.
3. Early to mid june.

With those features its better not be $250+. I don't know who would buy it.


----------



## mocha989

Well its definitely meant for people who ant to hit 4.0GHZ and higher on air and such. It does come with a sound card and for me im getting a HD4870X2 so.


----------



## Da5id

I think it will be one of the better if not best AM3 790 series, but i believe it will be one of the last to be released, too. Like ChrisB17 mentioned, 890 series is just around the corner so it is a bit late. Ill hold out for a 890 chipset.

I'm patient, i swear.


----------



## Da5id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azngothdude*


With those features its better not be $250+. I don't know who would buy it.


I remember reading it being around $200. To be competitive it better not be any more than that.


----------



## overclockandrew

no they waited to long for this to come out any dx11 compatible boards will OC much better


----------



## mocha989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockandrew*


no they waited to long for this to come out any dx11 compatible boards will OC much better


OMG sorry guys thats my couzin hes a noob!


----------



## Kamikaze127

I'll stick to my DFI thank you very much.


----------



## ChrisB17

Not me. DFI got a rated board for ocing on a review site. Also there tech support is below par. I will stick to asus. bad


----------



## mocha989

Does anyone know when the new RD890 chipset comes out cuz if its when this boards is released i may just go to the RD890 but if not then im going CrossHair III


----------



## ChrisB17

I am betting July or August.


----------



## mocha989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
I am betting July or August.

ohhh wow ill get the CrossHair now but then see how the RD890 pans out at look into one of Asus ROG boards later on.


----------



## reberto

Asus needs to make a board like this for AMD CPUs, then I will switch.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131358


----------



## tdesbien31

any news on when this baord will be released? i haven't heard any news about if from computex


----------



## FlanK3r

yes, launch was 2.6.09
http://www.asus.cz/news_show.aspx?id=16002


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


yes, launch was 2.6.09
http://www.asus.cz/news_show.aspx?id=16002


i cant read that, lol it hasn't launched already though, does anyone REALLY know when this is going to hit shelves? or should i say hit the Egg?


----------



## tdesbien31

BUMP

Anyone have new info on this board? i might get tired of waiting on this to come out and buy the MSI GD-70


----------



## JieMan

This is a joke , it shouldn't be a Crosshair III it should be another name Crosshair should stay NVIDIA chipset ..
Don't get me wrong I think Amd deserves a republic of gamer series board maybe something like "Dragon series" but not at the expense of NVIDIA.


----------



## FlanK3r

i found only this


----------



## tdesbien31

EPSI LAUNCHES NEW SOCKET AM3 MOTHERBOARD TAIWAN

EPSI Computers, authorized distributors in Sri Lanka stated that ASUS, the world's leading producer of motherboards, today put world record-breaking power into the hands of AMD Phenom II users with the launch of the ROG (Republic of Gamers) Crosshair III Formula. Based on the AMD Socket AM3 platform, the Crosshair III Formula harnesses its full complement of ROG-exclusive features and technologies to unleash the full overclocking potential of Phenom II processors-enabling budget-conscious enthusiasts and gamers to enjoy extreme levels of performance at an affordable mid-price point.

Poised for Chart-topping Overclocking Performance

Mr. Sankha Jayaratne, Group Product Manager, EPSI Computers stated that AMD's Phenom II processors have proven capable of being pushed to incredible frequencies when backed by the right hardware-such as the ASUS M4A79T Deluxe-setting several 3DMark06 and CPU-Z world records in recent times. The Crosshair III Formula, with its comprehensive array of industry-leading ROG features, is set to take Phenom II overclocking a big step further-both in terms of benchmarks and simplicity. ASUS' exclusive CPU Level Up feature, for example, delivers the best of both worlds, enabling gamers without much overclocking knowledge to 'upgrade' their existing processor's performance to that of a better, more expensive processor with just a click or two. Speaking further, Sanka stated that this product will be imported on request

MemOK! The World's Only One-click Memory Rescue Tool

Memory compatibility issues are often the bane of system upgraders, and ASUS is the only motherboard manufacturer in the world that has devised an ingenious tool solely to tackle memory-related problems. Called MemOK!, ASUS' exclusive innovation takes the guesswork and anxiety out of memory upgrading, restoring user confidence and peace of mind. In the event of a boot failure after installing new RAM, all the user has to do is press an easily accessible button on the motherboard and MemOK! will automatically load the failsafe settings needed to ensure a successful system boot. MemOK! is able to rapidly detect and resolve memory issues-even if bad or unstable memory is used!

Supreme In-game Audio

The Crosshair III Formula is bundled with a SupremeFX X-Fi sound card that delivers crisp audio and incredibly realistic EAX in-game sound effects. X-Fi CMSS3D's groundbreaking positional audio gives gamers a distinct in-game advantage, while Crystalizer enhances overall audio quality dramatically.

The Crosshair III Formula is also fully compatible with the new ROG OC Station, a pure hardware-based, bay-mounted device with a large 3-inch display that takes overclocking to a whole new level of ease, accuracy and sophistication. When used in conjunction with the Crosshair III Formula, the futuristic-looking OC Station grants users on-the-fly access to overclocking parameters, fan speeds, system information and the Crosshair III Formula's ROG-exclusive features.

Source: http://www.dailymirror.lk/DM_BLOG/Se...px?ARTID=51939

*Now only if they would launch that thing in the US...*


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

ya i hhave to agree its pretty "meh" to me too, and its lacking in pci and did it say ddr3?


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


ya i hhave to agree its pretty "meh" to me too, and its lacking in pci and did it say ddr3?


yes it supports ddr3, look at the screenshot on page 3 of the overclocking potential, ddr3-1800mhz 7cas 4ghz Phenom II 955


----------



## freedumb

can't believe its so cheap in canada

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=40122


----------



## KILLDEER

It's available at Newegg today.


----------



## spidermohmd1

Wow 200$! = kill


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Asus needs to make a board like this for AMD CPUs, then I will switch.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131358










$350.00 is to much for any mobo.









I do like the layout and think that would make a screaming folder.

Regarding the Crosshair III switching to AMD chipset. Poor old Nvidia get't the boot. I think the bottom line is Nvidia does not have a chipset capable of unleashing all of the Ph II's potential so Your argument is, well I'm on the fence w/your argument. I'm Nvidia Fanboy but feel let down w/their latest AMD based chipsets.

To the OP, heck I was gonna start a Foxconn Destroyer club but I already have my hands full at the M2N club thread and I never imagined so many people having this board would still be rocking it to this day. Regardless of what opinios you get in this thread from the get go, keep this in mind. You are gonna be the Pioneer of this club thread and only time will tell if this board gets backed by a wider audience then what you have thus far. +1 for effort







. In all honesty though, the features vs. the price for a board targeted as the best AMD 790 FX chipset board prolly will mean little sales. Once again only time will tell.

As far as what to do to make your thread OP look a little better. You could post some links in your thread for usefull tools, overclocking tips, general bios help tidbits and how to's. Any information that is usefull and otherwise helpfull in setting up the mobo.

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## spidermohmd1

i am getting this board so soon and i want to know how it preformes in overclocking cause i want to unleash the beast in my sig cause it is locked by the 770 chip


----------



## duckmike

Just got this board went together for the most-part without a problem other than windows xp seems to have a slight problem with the sound-card nothing major thou.Booted-up 1st time looks good in a windowed case .Ran 3dmark on it once with everything running (anti-virus etc) and nothing ovreclocked to get a base-line to start from now i'll start to tweak-it to see what it will do.


----------



## duckmike

rrr


----------



## Snstersquirrel

Question about the black PCI-E 1X...I read somewhere online that you can use any sound card in this slot...but also reviews state that its only with the bundled sound card. I called Asus today; I was told that it was a regular PCI-E 1X slot, but it was designed for the sound card. He said in theory it should still support another creative card.

Not sure how good the sound card it as there are other card options out there...

If not compatible...how good/bad is the sound? The only option would be to put a sound card between the crossfire setup I want to do. Has anyone done that before?

Thanks for any help. I really want to go AM3.


----------



## Gz1

I got one and is a killer









OC and unblock as a charm..


----------



## sweissberg14

anyone know why my cpu level up wont do anything but go to cpu level up in bios it wont let me choose a overclock to go to just says cpu level up with nothing? i have a 550 phenom 2 x2


----------



## xquisit

I haven't bought this mobo yet, but it's in my shopping cart.

I own a XFX 5770 (will crossfire, but no more than 2 GPUs)
I am new to the OCN, and want to learn how to OC.

I have purchased G.Skill Ripjaw 4gb DDR3 (PC3 12800), and people are warning me they might not work at advertised speeds or might not be running stable.

What do you guys recommend me getting for memory? I don't might spending around $150, but I just want a computer to play Battlefield BC2 well when it comes out.

Thanks for your help. In addittion, does anyone help Audio Technica AD700s? Does the soundcard that comes with the mobo actually perform better than onboard?


----------



## melantha

everywhere i read it says the memory clock can go up to 1600MHZ(oc) ... does that mean to get to 1600 i have to overclock or can i just get 1600mhz sticks ... i dont wanna blow 300 on memory just to have to rma them for slower if i dont have to... im not against overclocking but if i can just go ahead and get the faster sticks and possibly make those faster i will...


----------



## Mastiffman

Hey guys congrats on the "Official" Tag!!!!!

Were over at the MSI 790FX-GD70. Come by and visit some time if you feel so compelled....

melantha,

May as well go ahead and get some 1800 or 2000mhz if you can find them for less, whcih is a the case a good part of the time!

That way you can kind of be future proofed! You can always run them at a lower Frequency and CL...


----------



## xquisit

Just purchased this motherboard, what is the best BIOS version? I am a beginner, and want to OC someday.


----------



## raisethe3

Having the best BIOS version shouldn't be your concern. Its all about getting your hardware/system to work. BIOS are usually "fixes" or "changes" made to support hardware functionality.

The latest is 1105, flash with your thumb drive. Download and run the tool to install on your flash. Reboot and and have your USB as 1st boot.

I even mentioned this before in the AMD BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Just purchased this motherboard, what is the best BIOS version? I am a beginner, and want to OC someday.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Having the best BIOS version shouldn't be your concern. Its all about getting your hardware/system to work. BIOS are usually "fixes" or "changes" made to support hardware functionality.

The latest is 1105, flash with your thumb drive. Download and run the tool to install on your flash. Reboot and and have your USB as 1st boot.

I even mentioned this before in the AMD BIOS.

Ok, so I am a totally new custom rig builder.. and what I need to be worried about is my components working together.. ok, understood.

So my question is:

Don't I first install my OS, then my drivers?

Or the most important thing is to flash my BIOS, then the OS?

I am so lost, and would appreciate a little bit more details (I know you detailed yours, and elaborated already..but I am a stoner, sorry)


----------



## bluecraze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Ok, so I am a totally new custom rig builder.. and what I need to be worried about is my components working together.. ok, understood.

So my question is:

Don't I first install my OS, then my drivers?

Or the most important thing is to flash my BIOS, then the OS?

I am so lost, and would appreciate a little bit more details (I know you detailed yours, and elaborated already..but I am a stoner, sorry)


Install the OS first then the drivers. It isn't always necessary to update your BIOS to the most frequent one. "If it ain't broke why fix it?"


----------



## raisethe3

Exactly what I am trying to say. Also a BIOS is used to "fix" or "update" certain hardware (for example: new Phenom II CPU support, fixing DRAM frequency when not showed correctly, etc. etc. etc.)

@xquisit- Let me ask you, is there something that you need a specific hardware to work? Or is there something that needs fixing? If so, then that's where the BIOS updating comes.

Hope this is clear for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluecraze* 
Install the OS first then the drivers. It isn't always necessary to update your BIOS to the most frequent one. *"If it ain't broke why fix it?"*


----------



## bluecraze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Exactly what I am trying to say. Also a BIOS is used to "fix" or "update" certain hardware (for example: new Phenom II CPU support, fixing DRAM frequency when not showed correctly, etc. etc. etc.)

@xquisit- Let me ask you, is there something that you need a specific hardware to work? Or is there something that needs fixing? If so, then that's where the BIOS updating comes.

Hope this is clear for you.

Pretty much, if all is well, just leave it the way it is.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Exactly what I am trying to say. Also a BIOS is used to "fix" or "update" certain hardware (for example: new Phenom II CPU support, fixing DRAM frequency when not showed correctly, etc. etc. etc.)

@xquisit- Let me ask you, is there something that you need a specific hardware to work? Or is there something that needs fixing? If so, then that's where the BIOS updating comes.

Hope this is clear for you.

a lot of people are saying my g.skills (Advertised for intel i5/i7 compatible mobos) and they say it wont run @ the timings advertised and the 1600 wont run at 1600.. so im wondering, should i just go get the newest drivers anyblaze?


----------



## raisethe3

So your memory isn't running at its rated speed? If so, I believe you will have to go into your BIOS and manually set the timings and the command rate in order to get it to work properly. According to what I've read DDR3 1600 is overclocked memory. But 1333 is native, so if you do put your 1600mhz memory kit in, you might need to overclock your CPU to run at its rated speed.
Let me know if you need images or guides.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
a lot of people are saying my g.skills (Advertised for intel i5/i7 compatible mobos) and they say it wont run @ the timings advertised and the 1600 wont run at 1600.. so im wondering, should i just go get the newest drivers anyblaze?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
So your memory isn't running at its rated speed? If so, I believe you will have to go into your BIOS and manually set the timings and the command rate in order to get it to work properly. According to what I've read DDR3 1600 is overclocked memory. But 1333 is native, so if you do put your 1600mhz memory kit in, you might need to overclock your CPU to run at its rated speed.
Let me know if you need images or guides.

I haven't installed anything yet, except for my PSU in my case. I will need pictures and guides, but I must put together my computer and download CPU-Z right?

I have a new question:
Will both my XFX 5770s fit with the sound card given?


----------



## raisethe3

It should fit for crossfire. I assume you will leave that soundcard on the first pci ex1 slot and not the one in between the two PCI ex16 2.0 slots. Other than that it should fit, otherwise it would be ASUS fault for making this board if it can't fit two cards properly. They're the one who design it.

Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I haven't installed anything yet, except for my PSU in my case. I will need pictures and guides, but I must put together my computer and download CPU-Z right?

I have a new question:
Will both my XFX 5770s fit with the sound card given?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
It should fit for crossfire. I assume you will leave that soundcard on the first pci ex1 slot and not the one in between the two PCI ex16 2.0 slots. Other than that it should fit, otherwise it would be ASUS fault for making this board if it can't fit two cards properly. They're the one who design it.

Good luck!

+reppd

and ownership of this club should be given to someone

Thanks


----------



## raisethe3

Honestly, I thought about getting this motherboard as an upgrade to DDR3, but I was a bit turned-off by its price tag!









Good luck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
+reppd

and ownership of this club should be given to someone

Thanks


----------



## xquisit

so my homeboy is coming through, and will put his 940 in my comp @ his pcshop (1 city away, great place) and will put the 1003 bios on.

My quesiton is:
When my bios is installed, and I need to reformat...will I need to go through the same process and use another chip to boot my computer?


----------



## raisethe3

No, you don't need to reformat the hard drive if that's what you're asking. All you need to do right now is download the latest bios or whatever bios you need to support your hardware. Put it on the thumb drive (flash drive). Make sure there's nothing on it except those flash files and extract them on thumb drive. (don't leave them in rar files)

Then reboot the computer, and enter setup.

1) Go to Tools->EZ Flash 2-> set the path drive of your thumb drive->browse through and locate the file you want to flash->Select the desire bios and hit "Enter"

2) Wait for it to do its flashing and then proceed to reboot the computer.

3) Power the computer down and pull the power cable from the back of your PSU.

4) Wait 1 minute or drain capacitors by holding down the power button

5) Press "Clear CMOS"

6) Plug back in the power button

7) Turn on and boot up

8) Verify your BIOS by running CPU-Z

Hope this is good enough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
so my homeboy is coming through, and will put his 940 in my comp @ his pcshop (1 city away, great place) and will put the 1003 bios on.

My quesiton is:
When my bios is installed, and I need to reformat...will I need to go through the same process and use another chip to boot my computer?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
No, you don't need to reformat the hard drive if that's what you're asking. All you need to do right now is download the latest bios or whatever bios you need to support your hardware. Put it on the thumb drive (flash drive). Make sure there's nothing on it except those flash files and extract them on thumb drive. (don't leave them in rar files)

Then reboot the computer, and enter setup.

1) Go to Tools->EZ Flash 2-> set the path drive of your thumb drive->browse through and locate the file you want to flash->Select the desire bios and hit "Enter"

2) Wait for it to do its flashing and then proceed to reboot the computer.

3) Power the computer down and pull the power cable from the back of your PSU.

4) Wait 1 minute or drain capacitors by holding down the power button

5) Press "Clear CMOS"

6) Plug back in the power button

7) Turn on and boot up

8) Verify your BIOS by running CPU-Z

Hope this is good enough.


+ repd

but my question is:

lets say i want to install a fresh copy on windows 7 in the future, and when im reformating my computer..will i encounter the same problem i am now?


----------



## raisethe3

No you shouldn't encounter any problem. A BIOS flashing is used to support hardware updates. Has nothing to do with Windows, drivers, etc.

Once a bios is written, it erases the the BIOS settings you originally have. So its always a good idea to restore your default settings or optimized settings once when you're done flashing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
+ repd

but my question is:

lets say i want to install a fresh copy on windows 7 in the future, and when im reformating my computer..will i encounter the same problem i am now?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
No you shouldn't encounter any problem. A BIOS flashing is used to support hardware updates. Has nothing to do with Windows, drivers, etc.

Once a bios is written, it erases the the BIOS settings you originally have. So its always a good idea to restore your default settings or optimized settings once when you're done flashing.

+ reppd again, but now I can't even find where to download the 1003 BIOS

=\\ let alone don't know how to put it properly on the thumb drive


----------



## raisethe3

You can download the bios from the ASUS website under BIOS section with your motherboard Crosshair Formula III.

Extract that file onto your USB stick (nothing else should be on it except for those except for the 1105 file). Its would be safe if you formatted your USB stick, so if you have stuff on it, back up those files onto a DVD or external hard drive if you have. Once it is completed formatting. Proceed with the following:

Attached here I have downloaded the Asus Crosshair III Formula off the ASUS official website in case you can't it off from there. So download that to your desktop.

Now extract that file onto your USB stick, you can either click and drag onto it or right click the file and extract to your USB stick.

Once that is done, restart the computer and don't forget to restore your bios default settings. That means if you overclocked your CPU and memory, put it back to its rated speed.

Restart the computer, enter BIOS setup and head to Tweaking from there, select "EZ Flash" and browse through the file. Select it and let it do its flashing.

Restart computer, power it down, wait 1 min. Then pull the power cable from the back of the PSU.

After 1 min, put the power cable into the PSU. Turn on the computer, and verify by loading up CPU-Z.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
+ reppd again, but now I can't even find where to download the 1003 BIOS

=\\ let alone don't know how to put it properly on the thumb drive


----------



## xquisit

You truely are an amazing person, and I can't thank you enough!

+repd!!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


You can download the bios from the ASUS website under BIOS section with your motherboard Crosshair Formula III.

Extract that file onto your USB stick (nothing else should be on it except for those except for the 1105 file). Its would be safe if you formatted your USB stick, so if you have stuff on it, back up those files onto a DVD or external hard drive if you have. Once it is completed formatting. Proceed with the following:

Attached here I have downloaded the Asus Crosshair III Formula off the ASUS official website in case you can't it off from there. So download that to your desktop.

Now extract that file onto your USB stick, you can either click and drag onto it or right click the file and extract to your USB stick.

Once that is done, restart the computer and don't forget to restore your bios default settings. That means if you overclocked your CPU and memory, put it back to its rated speed.

Restart the computer, enter BIOS setup and head to Tweaking from there, select "EZ Flash" and browse through the file. Select it and let it do its flashing.

Restart computer, power it down, wait 1 min. Then pull the power cable from the back of the PSU.

After 1 min, put the power cable into the PSU. Turn on the computer, and verify by loading up CPU-Z.


----------



## raisethe3

No problem, just trying to help you as much as I can. I am assuming you're progressing okay so far? You haven't even gave me updates on how your flashing.

Let me know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


You truely are an amazing person, and I can't thank you enough!

+repd!!!!!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
No problem, just trying to help you as much as I can. I am assuming you're progressing okay so far? You haven't even gave me updates on how your flashing.

Let me know.

My computer has all the parts in it, except a cpu...and I'm buying a CPU cooler as well + an aftermarket fan...so I don't have an OS either

I am taking my computer to my buddy @ his pc repair shop..and he is hooking me up with an OS :X....and installing his 940 to do the CPU flash, and will even install my CPU cooler for me (since I'm too scared to attempt it atm)


----------



## raisethe3

Woah, woah, woah, slow down here. Flashing is totally separate than the OS. You do not need a Windows OS installed in order to flash the mobo. You know that right?

Flashing only works with the BIOS (Basic Input Output System) utility which determines what a computer can do without accessing programs from a disk. So in other words, you can still boot up the computer without an OS to flash your BIOS.

I would recommend flashing your BIOS first before installing the OS.

Good luck!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


My computer has all the parts in it, except a cpu...and I'm buying a CPU cooler as well + an aftermarket fan...so I don't have an OS either

I am taking my computer to my buddy @ his pc repair shop..and he is hooking me up with an OS :X....and installing his 940 to do the CPU flash, and will even install my CPU cooler for me (since I'm too scared to attempt it atm)


----------



## porschedrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*




















I just pissed my pants.

I've been an ASUS mobo guy for a few boards, started with the A8N32-SLI Deluxe then moved to Crosshair and now onto the Crosshair II Formula..
Honestly, I'm good right now with my Crosshair II Formula, I'm running the 965 at 3.9ghz with 8gb of 1066 and it's never been better! I'll be waiting for the next 2-3 cycles of new hardware to come out before I upgrade this sucker.


----------



## xquisit

Anyone with a 965 C3 that is using high end air cooling or WCn to help me out?


----------



## raisethe3

You having trouble overclocking or what? That CPU should hit 4Ghz easily.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Anyone with a 965 C3 that is using high end air cooling or WCn to help me out?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


You having trouble overclocking or what? That CPU should hit 4Ghz easily.


It most definitely can't hit 4.0Ghz easy









I wish I would've taken time to ask my lil' brother to drive 55miles to pick up an i7 920 for $5 more....

Ok, I don't mean that!!!

I'm sure we can do this...

I just ran a 6 hour Prime95 Blend test, and so far it's all stable.. check out my screen shot:


----------



## raisethe3

Looks good so far. Bump it up!









You still got plenty of vCore left. These chip can handle 1.55volts.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Looks good so far. Bump it up!









You still got plenty of vCore left. These chip can handle 1.55volts.


I know, I know =\\

I've tried some NOOB attempts @ 4Ghz, and I was unstable testing /w Intel Burner @ high (20runs)

I've tried 1.500-1.55v, but maybe I'm doing it wrong?

I mean, I set everything to stock/auto and tried some things (too tired to mention, need to smoke some medication







)

..but maybe it's my chip & not my cooling?

Are my temps too high, because my H50 may not be sitting well?

I'm too new to all this, and was hoping for an extra hand out on advise.


----------



## raisethe3

@54c? I don't think that's too high at all. What's the rated temp on these CPU chip?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I know, I know =\\

I've tried some NOOB attempts @ 4Ghz, and I was unstable testing /w Intel Burner @ high (20runs)

I've tried 1.500-1.55v, but maybe I'm doing it wrong?

I mean, I set everything to stock/auto and tried some things (too tired to mention, need to smoke some medication







)

..but maybe it's my chip & not my cooling?

Are my temps too high, because my H50 may not be sitting well?

I'm too new to all this, and was hoping for an extra hand out on advise.


----------



## FortisVerax

To be added to this club. I have my Crosshair III ordered and on the way.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Might ask a mod.

I'm pretty happy with my OC atm!

3.85ghz @ 1.45v

nb freq 2750

6-6-6-15 4gb DDR3 @ 1100mhz 1.65v

ht 1925mhz


----------



## xquisit

Hand it over









I plan on having a lot of fun with this motherboard, and so far I'm having a breeze overclocking!


----------



## raisethe3

Are you able to hit 4Ghz? You state that your 965BE is a C3 stepping, so I don't see why it shouldn't hit 4Ghz. Also you're in a CM Scout Case which will help it a lot too as well. It provides plenty of air cooling.

Good luck!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Hand it over









I plan on having a lot of fun with this motherboard, and so far I'm having a breeze overclocking!


----------



## slimslider

Maybe mocha can delete this thread and xquisit can start a new official thread?

I'd like to discuss some things like NB and HT speeds, voltage and stability.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Are you able to hit 4Ghz? You state that your 965BE is a C3 stepping, so I don't see why it shouldn't hit 4Ghz. Also you're in a CM Scout Case which will help it a lot too as well. It provides plenty of air cooling.

Good luck!










The problem is I can't hit 4.0ghz stable. I really haven't put too much effort into it, but it has me doubting my H50. My friend (owns a PC store & H50, but uses an intel bracket) applied the thermal paste the wrong way (possibly). He got the thermal paste, and used a business card to flatten it out all over the surface..and used the extra on the H50 (thermal paste was smeared on the CPU, and added to the H50 as well). I was wondering, if this wasn't a "you've hit a wall" problem... could it be my H50 was placed wrong (and when people use this term, do they mean placed wrong with thermal paste?)?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slimslider*


Maybe mocha can delete this thread and xquisit can start a new official thread?

I'd like to discuss some things like NB and HT speeds, voltage and stability.


Great idea! I would like to as well!


----------



## raisethe3

Earlier, you state that you had this setting:

3.85ghz @ 1.45v

nb freq 2750

You know these chip can handle 1.55v right? And since you said you haven't put too much effort into it, might want to go around see what other people have. Maybe you can get tips from them. But I seriously think you have a bit of vcore left here. So might want to check with the NB voltages too as well.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
Earlier, you state that you had this setting:

3.85ghz @ 1.45v

nb freq 2750

You know these chip can handle 1.55v right? And since you said you haven't put too much effort into it, might want to go around see what other people have. Maybe you can get tips from them. But I seriously think you have a bit of vcore left here. So might want to check with the NB voltages too as well.

Yeah, and that is my current set up. Only thing in my sig that is different from now is, my GPU clocks are at stock.

Was my H50 seated wrong? 53*C (55 highest) for load seems high (got this while Prime95 Small Torture testing after 6 hours).

This is how it was placed.

My friend did it:

Applied thermal paste, and flattened it out with a business card. Applied excess paste from card to the H50 (since paste was applied to the CPU).

I heard the paste isn't suppose to be spread, and it's suppose to spread from pressure after applying the H50 on the CPU.

Here's a teaser picture:


----------



## xquisit

Ok, so I can't get my computer stable...

I'm at 3.83Ghz @ 1.45v 2.6k nb, 6-7-6-18 1033.. WIERD!!!!

I have to try to OC from scratch now, because I didn't do it properly the third time









So I wanted to discuss somethings:

#1.. I don't have a HT multiplier, but I can chose what NB freq I want.

How about I load some pictures of my BIOS, brb.

EDIT: I just rememberred, seeing my push/pull setup in exhaust didn't make much of a difference.

I checked prime95, before it crashed, 1 hour in (I was sleeping after that).. I was at 52-55*C load... same as the intake...

I'm starting to think I really have too much TIM between my CPU and H50.

What to doo...what to doooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

I'm new to computers, and wouldn't even know how much to add.

I'm going to take some BIOS pictures, and give you guys an idea of what I'm working with.


----------



## SystemTech

Hey guys, Ordering my board tomorrow, they got no stock but i should have it before the end of the month at latest.

Lets get this thread correct before there are 2 many posts in it. Ill be happy to help out, We need list of members, Overclocking list and any other notes that can be displayed on the main page. xquisit, you mentioned that you wouldn't mind running this thread. if you need help just shout.

Let contact someone, get the thread canned and open up a new one.

Lets get a great thread with the best OC mobo in the world (until the 890 is released).


----------



## raisethe3

Xquisit, what's your NB Freq set at? 52-55 load is very good.

How much TIM did you put? You think you might've put a lot? Should be no more than a size of a pea.

Good luck!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Ok, so I can't get my computer stable...

I'm at 3.83Ghz @ 1.45v 2.6k nb, 6-7-6-18 1033.. WIERD!!!!

I have to try to OC from scratch now, because I didn't do it properly the third time









So I wanted to discuss somethings:

#1.. I don't have a HT multiplier, but I can chose what NB freq I want.

How about I load some pictures of my BIOS, brb.

EDIT: I just rememberred, seeing my push/pull setup in exhaust didn't make much of a difference.

I checked prime95, before it crashed, 1 hour in (I was sleeping after that).. I was at 52-55*C load... same as the intake...

I'm starting to think I really have too much TIM between my CPU and H50.

What to doo...what to doooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

I'm new to computers, and wouldn't even know how much to add.

I'm going to take some BIOS pictures, and give you guys an idea of what I'm working with.


You will need to contact a mod here. Either think3r or The Duke.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Hey guys, Ordering my board tomorrow, they got no stock but i should have it before the end of the month at latest.

Lets get this thread correct before there are 2 many posts in it. Ill be happy to help out, We need list of members, Overclocking list and any other notes that can be displayed on the main page. xquisit, you mentioned that you wouldn't mind running this thread. if you need help just shout.

Let contact someone, get the thread canned and open up a new one.

Lets get a great thread with the best OC mobo in the world (until the 890 is released).


----------



## SystemTech

Hey all. please ask to be added to the list.


----------



## raisethe3

What?









You should merge or at least ask a mod to take ownership of the previous thread. Not really necessary to create a new club page.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



ask a mod to take ownership of the previous thread


Busy chatting to a mod to either merge or take ownership.

Will update when i know more.


----------



## SystemTech

Hey guys, i have opened up a new club that i will manage but dont post there yet as i might take ownership of this thread or merge the 2. have a look at the intro and all and please post and suggestions.

The link is in my sig.


----------



## Trogdor

Any updates on where we're posting our OC's and whatnot?


----------



## xquisit

I really wouldn't mind being the owner, but if someone else wants to go ahead.

All I want is an established community, where we can refer back to for help & discussion.

@ Mr. Beverly Hills









I don't remember what my NB freq is, but I will conduct more overclocking later. I noticed how patient someone has to be, but I really am an impatient person... I sure need to change that!

EDIT: My nb freq was 2750, and maybe my voltages were too high? (Never exceeded 1.35 nb/cpu v, and 1.3 nb volt)

I guess it doesn't matter, because I couldn't stay stable with prime95 blend..and since I didn't know what was causing instability I shall start over.


----------



## raisethe3

I think your NB Freq is too high.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I really wouldn't mind being the owner, but if someone else wants to go ahead.

All I want is an established community, where we can refer back to for help & discussion.

@ Mr. Beverly Hills









I don't remember what my NB freq is, but I will conduct more overclocking later. I noticed how patient someone has to be, but I really am an impatient person... I sure need to change that!

EDIT: My nb freq was 2750, and maybe my voltages were too high? (Never exceeded 1.35 nb/cpu v, and 1.3 nb volt)

I guess it doesn't matter, because I couldn't stay stable with prime95 blend..and since I didn't know what was causing instability I shall start over.


----------



## The Duke

SystemTech is now the owner of this thread and it is now "Official" and SMT linked.

Edit the OP as you desire as both your and the original OP posts were combined.


----------



## SystemTech

Hey guys, I have officially taken control of this thread, you will see on the main page there is a spreadsheet of owners and overclocks. Please post any overclocks according to official rules( posted on the main page).

Thanks guys and happy gaming/overclocking.


----------



## xquisit

Congrats, and I will try to OC my system.. as soon as I get motivated too =\\

BFBC2 is coming out, but damn... look at my sig...now: I'm using a monitor that supports 1280x1040.. so yeah, no idea.. I'll report back.


----------



## SystemTech

I would suggest the samsung P2350, they are excellent, i speak from experience.


----------



## sub50hz

Joining up. Will be up and running shortly, doing a wipe and clean install of 7.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Finally .. a functional thread for CIIIF users ..








---








---
Count me in! _Currently @ stock_


----------



## SystemTech

Added you guys to the list.


----------



## xquisit

Can you guys share your bios info?

NB volts, etc.


----------



## sub50hz

Will get later. For now:










Unlocked 550 BE -- will post new validation after overclock, also have changed some RAM timings.


----------



## SystemTech

Nicew one sub50hz, pity about your temp sensors though. Cant wait to see how well she OC's

Quote:

Can you guys share your bios info?

NB volts, etc.
I will add a column to the spreadsheet









I also added a link to the latest BIOS version and a link to the asus support download page.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Nicew one sub50hz, pity about your temp sensors though. Cant wait to see how well she OC's.

I'm not too bothered by it, really; I ran a bunch of Prime and LinX before unlocking to check socket temp:core temp relationship, and found that the reported socket temp was always about 4-5* higher than the cores. Even in a rather warm room, the CM Hyper and my Antec do a good job of keeping load temps pretty low. Having the socket temp sensor still working correctly is just fine, since I have no intention of OC'ing to the point where socket temps are above 53*.


----------



## SystemTech

just be careful though because i have found from experience that the chipset temps(that which HWMonitor is showing) does not really change much during Overclocking. even if you only OC using your FSB, the CPU on my setup at full OC get between 15C and 20C hotter that my chipset, but on idle they are within about 5C. That is only OCing using FSB, the second you change your core multi then it goes waaaayyyy up.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
just be careful though because i have found from experience that the chipset temps(that which HWMonitor is showing) does not really change much during Overclocking. even if you only OC using your FSB, the CPU on my setup at full OC get between 15C and 20C hotter that my chipset, but on idle they are within about 5C. That is only OCing using FSB, the second you change your core multi then it goes waaaayyyy up.

The temp that HW Monitor is displaying _correctly_ is the socket temp. I also have the LCD Poster set to display temps, the rest of which -- for some reason -- HW Monitor does not display.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, then you fine, just wanted to make sure that nothing goes bad.

Happy Ocing.


----------



## sub50hz

Thanks, man. Hopefully all should be well, I'm gong to start with a simple multiplier bump up to 3.6 and see how the stress tests run. I don't think 4.0 is realistic, but -- who knows. I'm not setting my sights that high, 3.7-3.8 is pretty much where I want to be.


----------



## xquisit

Why so dull? C'mon, let's share some info


----------



## sub50hz

_Que?_


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

I've got one of these boards recently (in my sig rig), but i haven't had the time to mess with OCing lately. Sign me up for the club!


----------



## xquisit

I'm so sad, I can't hit 4.0ghz stable..


----------



## sub50hz

7 hours of Prime no errors at 3.6GHz, 1.35 vCore. Going for 3.8 tomorrow, gonna let Prime run until noon-ish tomorrow.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, TheDevilsWaffle added you to the members list. sub50hz, added in your OC for now and all the info that i know. We can make it official when you have gone as far as you want, fill in all the details. Nice Start though for your OC. a nice 500Mhz gain.

xquisit, why cant you hit the magic 4? heat issues or stability?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Ok, TheDevilsWaffle added you to the members list. sub50hz, added in your OC for now and all the info that i know.


I'll nab the validation tomorrow afternoon, as I'm on my laptop right now.

CPU -- Phenom II X4 B50 (550BE unlocked to 4 cores)
Clock speed -- 3600 MHz
FSB x Multi -- 200 x 18
Vcore -- 1.36v
RAM speed -- 1333MHz , 7-7-7-20
NB speed -- 2000MHz (for now)
HT Link -- 2000 MHz
Cooling method -- Cooler Master Hyper N520


----------



## SystemTech

Nice, have you added. Good luck with 3.8, maybe 4, who knows


----------



## sub50hz

Eh, probably not. I'm not too keen on voltage increases, so I'm going to see how far I can push it on stock voltage. 3.6 is definitely fine by me if it tops out here.


----------



## sub50hz

Also -- OUPS -- 1105 BIOS, IIRC.


----------



## SystemTech

I agree with 3.6. although hitting 4 is quite a special moment, lol.


----------



## xquisit

I can't even hit 3.9ghz stabe.. check out my wonderful thread in the AMD CPU section. It's a very good read, and only 4 pages long.

Please, if you have a heart..read it









http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/65...ml#post8278875


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, i officially just bought my Mobo, will prob take about 4 weeks shipping. Trying to source this in South Africa at a decent price is impossible. We seriously get ripped off here







where have you heard of a 965 for $260 nowadays. sure maybe 3 or 4 months ago but today it should be at least $50 off that price.

Any way. board is paid for and going to be shipped probably later today(I love Ebay







)


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Ok, i officially just bought my Mobo, will prob take about 4 weeks shipping. Trying to source this in South Africa at a decent price is impossible. We seriously get ripped off here







where have you heard of a 965 for $260 nowadays. sure maybe 3 or 4 months ago but today it should be at least $50 off that price.

Any way. board is paid for and going to be shipped probably later today(I love Ebay







)

I wonder how much it would cost me to ship you something from Los Angeles, it would be cheaper if I bought it for you and shipped it.


----------



## SystemTech

Well my board set me back $260 but that includes shipping ($205 for the board, $55 for shipping). It is probably still expensive and takes time but all very well worth it for the best AM3 board ever


----------



## Asmola

Put me on the list, one happy Crosshair III-owner more!


----------



## strezz

im soooo getting this board, just ordered mine. Will be getting it in about 4 weeks. Will post update once i get it.


----------



## sub50hz

Update: Having a go at 2600MHz NB. After Prime finishes this run (hopefully, lol), I'll post validation for my setup.


----------



## sub50hz

Stolen from my post in the 550BE Club thread:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 









Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975565

Clock speed -- 3612.37 MHz
FSB x Multi -- 200.6 x 18
Vcore -- 1.39v
RAM speed -- 1338 MHz
NB speed -- 2600 MHz
HT Link -- 2006.87 MHz
Motherboard -- ASUS Crosshair III Formula
Cooling method -- CM Hyper 520 (push-pull)

Stable for 24 hours of Prime Blend, was running another test tonight to check NB increase, thought would finally take a snapshot and validate. Still gunning for more, getting the cores to unlock made my week.


----------



## SystemTech

Hi Asmola, Added you to the list, please post your OC details as its the firs we have over the magical 4GHz mark.

sub50hz, well done, nice OC


----------



## sub50hz

Also should note my other voltages:

CPU-NB 1.40
NB 1.35


----------



## Asmola

Here's my stable 4GHz oc with Noctua NH-U12P, currently using NH-D14 so OC's are little better also!

















Currently using theses settings:









Nice wallpaper?







Here "powered by ROG" wallpaper, userpicture and Firefox custom themes for you!








http://www.workingart.se/misc/asus/ROG2_1920x1200.png
http://media.steampowered.com/steamc...d2a_medium.jpg
Firefox custom persona:
http://i3.aijaa.com/b/00741/5626996.png
http://i2.aijaa.com/b/00774/5626999.png


----------



## SystemTech

Ok ill add you but i also would like to have your validation link for cpu-z. how long did you prime for?

Nice pics.


----------



## SystemTech

Hi Guys, Can Gz1, xquisit and Asmola please post your CPU-Z Validation links so that i can add them to the spreadsheet and keep the thread official. Please chack and see what info of your i am missing so that it can be update.

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Asmola

Here my valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=976160

Im using prime95 blend for stresstesting. I know Large FTT's stress's CPU more
but i hadn't had any stability problems when system has passed Prime95 Blend.
3hours Blend is enough for me!


----------



## Trogdor

Me too!








and Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975040


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Me too!








and Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975040

Share your other voltages please, and your NB Frequency.

I'm Prime95 blending at the same CPU speeds, and I'm reaching 54*C max.. maybe my TIM wasn't applied excessively.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Ok ill add you but i also would like to have your validation link for cpu-z. how long did you prime for?

Nice pics.

Yeah, nice info in that picture Asmola!

SystemTech, I will add a CPU-Z validation..as soon as I'm happy with my overall system specs


----------



## SystemTech

Ok guys, Updated the lists, Please check that your info is correct and please can you give me missing details (NB Voltages, bios version). Also if there is any other info you guys would like to see then let me know so that i can add the column in.

Quote:



Yeah, nice info in that picture Asmola!


 LOL, i meant the ROG wallpaper


----------



## xquisit

Ok this is what I'm trying to get to work atm:









Now, I want to look at each and every single option in this BIOS.. I want you to tell me what you think should be disabled/enabled, and why. Or if I should leave it auto, or add a voltage. Please, this means a lot to me!


----------



## SystemTech

mmm, now that is a good question. I would disable the spread spectrum of the CPU and PCIE instead of auto. I think this would help(stops overclocking speeds from these affecting other devices/components = More stbility). I could be incorrect there though.

Also i would possibly drop your CPU multi and NB Speed and push up your FSB Speed as everything runs along that. ie, you have a super fast CPU and NB but they are both limited by the Bus between them. HT link you can up by a notch but never try it above 2400.

Voltages i only ever change the CPU. Was messing around last night and got 4.07GHz but was not stable due to voltages not being correct. i might be over volting. anyway all my other voltages are on auto so your should be fine with that but i would prob set the CPU/NB voltage to auto.

try put your FSB to 220 and your multi to 17.5.

See if that helps. As far as those unknown setting, sorry but i cant help you there. Like what the hell is load line callibration??? anyway. hoped i helped with some. I will compile a list of what i know and we can build up a table on the spreadsheet on the intro page with all of the settings there.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, i added in a worksheet on the front page and kinda filled in what i know or what i think i know(LOL) so please can you guys assist me so we can get everything there correct as i did guesstimate a bit.


----------



## DarkShooter

i have it and i love it...
best motherboard i had so far without a doubt...

validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979653

and yea..i know the clock is at 800...
cool n quiet ftw... lol


----------



## SystemTech

Hi DarkShooter, Welcome aboard. When you decide to OC then let me know so i can post your OC up. No pressure though.

Quote:



cool n quiet ftw... lol


ROFL


----------



## yummybar

Hello count me in for the club =]









Thanks


----------



## SystemTech

Welcome yummybar, guys, we have 10 member now









yummybar, I see that you have a OC there, can you please post your details so i can add you to the OC list.

Hey guys, remember if you ever want the latest bios i have a link on the front page for you to download it from, im using Media Fire to host the .zip BIOS file.


----------



## yummybar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Well done guys, we have 10 member now









yummybar, I see that you have a OC there, can you please post your details so i can add you to the OC list.



Sure, once im done oc'ing ill let you know. most likely in a few hours or AN hour... im just trying to get to 4ghz, 3997 atm lol


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yummybar*


Sure, once im done oc'ing ill let you know. most likely in a few hours or AN hour... im just trying to get to 4ghz, 3997 atm lol


Just OCn my CPU.. I can get 3.99GHz, but not 4.0GHz.. I wish you guys can help me on my OC mission, and it would mean a lot to me if you guys read through all my postings.

Really







I need help fellas, check out my thread in the AMD CPU section, please!
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/65...iscussion.html


----------



## yummybar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Just OCn my CPU.. I can get 3.99GHz, but not 4.0GHz.. I wish you guys can help me on my OC mission, and it would mean a lot to me if you guys read through all my postings.

Really







I need help fellas, check out my thread in the AMD CPU section, please!
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/65...iscussion.html


try lostening your timing, increasing voltage. whats your nb freq @?


----------



## SystemTech

I read your thread there. you sound concerned with your temp. what happens when you go over 4GHz, can you boot up, is it just not stable? I would recommend you to keep your temps below 55*C even below 50* as its not uncommon for Phenom II's to become unstable when they get hot. Can you get into windows at over 4GHz. if so and your temps are below 50* then my guess would be the following, try set your CPU Voltage to AUTO, boot into windows. Open up HW Monitor, CPU-Z and wPrime. Watch the v-core readings in cpu-z and hw monitor and run a 32m run of wprime. note the highest voltage that it uses, if it crashes during this then make a not of the last/ highest voltage you saw and go one or 2 up from that. It should hopefully give you an idea on how many volts your CPU wants. Give it a shot and let us know. Hope it help.

MX-2 will only give you a 1* or 2* advantage over AS5. I would not buy it. that's why i use Ceramique as its about 3* off of the best in the world but is like almost 100 times cheaper. I got 22g for the same price of 3g MX-2. all for 3*. I would say, whats the point. If you really want lower temps(like 5*-10*) then you might need to lap your CPU.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


I read your thread there. you sound concerned with your temp. what happens when you go over 4GHz, can you boot up, is it just not stable? I would recommend you to keep your temps below 55*C even below 50* as its not uncommon for Phenom II's to become unstable when they get hot. Can you get into windows at over 4GHz. if so and your temps are below 50* then my guess would be the following, try set your CPU Voltage to AUTO, boot into windows. Open up HW Monitor, CPU-Z and wPrime. Watch the v-core readings in cpu-z and hw monitor and run a 32m run of wprime. note the highest voltage that it uses, if it crashes during this then make a not of the last/ highest voltage you saw and go one or 2 up from that. It should hopefully give you an idea on how many volts your CPU wants. Give it a shot and let us know. Hope it help.

MX-2 will only give you a 1* or 2* advantage over AS5. I would not buy it. that's why i use Ceramique as its about 3* off of the best in the world but is like almost 100 times cheaper. I got 22g for the same price of 3g MX-2. all for 3*. I would say, whats the point. If you really want lower temps(like 5*-10*) then you might need to lap your CPU.


This is what I see in HW Monitor:

http://www.gamearena.com.au/news/rea...55344?latest=1


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


This is what I see in HW Monitor:

http://www.gamearena.com.au/news/rea...55344?latest=1


Lol?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Lol?


Oops, my bad!


----------



## sub50hz

Ouch. Awfully warm for a push/pull H50.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Ouch. Awfully warm for a push/pull H50.










Do you think my H50 is seated bad or something?

My friend applied thermal paste as so:
1) Applied TIM to CPU
2) Flattened out with a business card, so it covers the whole square
3) Applied the extra TIM on business card to the H50
4) Applied pressure, while kind of moving it side to side


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Do you think my H50 is seated bad or something?


It's entirely possible.

Quote:



My friend applied thermal paste


I might have found your problem. Not doubting your friend, but it's much easier to verify that TIM has been applied correctly after watching a few videos online, and then experimenting yourself a couple times. I also don't feel too good about said friend's decision to put the extra TIM onto the H50 plate.


----------



## xquisit

How do I make sure my pump is at full speed? I know I could possibly check in the BIOS, and what do I check?


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Hi DarkShooter, Welcome aboard. When you decide to OC then let me know so i can post your OC up. No pressure though.

ROFL


thanks..
and i wont be OCing that fast..lol...it's tempting but i'm still getting used to the "lightspeed" working of this cpu...xD
i switched from an Intel single core, so yea..i got scared when i closed my eyes for a sec and win7 was at half already..xD took me like 10mins to fully install it and 5 more to put it running with basic progs..

vs. the hours to instal from the celeron d i had..xD


----------



## IaVoR

count me in


----------



## SystemTech

Welcome IaVoR.

xquisit, ROFL at the link. i usually use the pea method or line method when applying TIM.

  
 YouTube- How Thermal Compound Spreads (MX-2 Edition)  



 
 Watch this youtube clip on applying TIM and see why your friend was wrong to seat your H50 the way he did. I used to do that for several years but only recently watched this clip and am forever a changed TIM applier.


----------



## SystemTech

This was me playing around the other night. its not stable as i need to give my cpu more volts but it get to hot. My water pump has arrived, just got to go pick it up. now i just need my waterblock and 4GHz 247 here we come


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
This was me playing around the other night. its not stable as i need to give my cpu more volts but it get to hot. My water pump has arrived, just got to go pick it up. now i just need my waterblock and 4GHz 247 here we come


















Tell me how much you end up spending through a PM (and what parts), because I'm totally sad about my cooling setup


----------



## xquisit

So it's up to you guys to help me get a better stable overclock.










I'm starting from this, prime95 10hours stable. I'll upload my BIOS after a round of BFBC2.


----------



## raisethe3

^^Looks good so far. You still have more vcore room to use. Good luck!


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



You still have more vcore room to use.


 I would beg to differ, I think your temps are hitting there max. Have you re-seated your H50 using one of the TIM application methods, that should drop your temps by a few degrees. Try put your FSB of your Mobo up to about 220, something like my screen shot above. Use FSB + CPU Multi to get your magic 4. It might help a bit with temps and should be a bit quicker.

My waterblock should be arriving on Wednesday, then 24hr testing and ill implement on Thursday







then 4GHz here we come.

My setup will be :
Black Ice GTX 240
Zalman ZM-WB5 Plus (just a temporary solution, Heatkiller 3.0 will be on its way next month)
Swiftech MCP355


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
I would beg to differ, I think your temps are hitting there max. Have you re-seated your H50 using one of the TIM application methods, that should drop your temps by a few degrees. Try put your FSB of your Mobo up to about 220, something like my screen shot above. Use FSB + CPU Multi to get your magic 4. It might help a bit with temps and should be a bit quicker.

My waterblock should be arriving on Wednesday, then 24hr testing and ill implement on Thursday







then 4GHz here we come.

My setup will be :
Black Ice GTX 240
Zalman ZM-WB5 Plus (just a temporary solution, Heatkiller 3.0 will be on its way next month)
Swiftech MCP355


Well, I got 2400MHz NB stable after I used 1.4125v CPU/NB volts. It ran 8 hours stable in prime95 with 8-8-8-24 @1333MHz /w my CPU @ 3.8GHz (only using multi to OC) @ 1.45v

My temps definitely seem at it's max.. prime95 reaches 55*C.

I do think I need a re-seat, and some new tim + better fans (R4s are cool, but not doing the job..plus, I can only see the LED from the rear of my case..not that great).


----------



## Trogdor

The H50 pump should be at or above 1400 rpm. It can be checked in BIOS and will read under whichever fan header you plugged it to. The pump should be in a chassis fan header and the fan on the rad should be in the cpu fan header.

What is your LCD reading for cpu volts? Mine has showed an under volt from what is set in BIOS up to .07 volts which leads me to believe that is the reason I can't get a higher cpu clock?

And from a previous request, all my other voltages are stock and NB is stock at 2ghz.


----------



## xquisit

Here's a picture of passing 10.5 hours of Prime95:










I will check my BIOS, as soon as I check where my stuff is hooked up to.


----------



## raisethe3

42C on 100% load?!









I say push that cpu!







You could be well on your way to 4, if you know what I mean!


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
42C on 100% load?!









I say push that cpu!







You could be well on your way to 4, if you know what I mean!

Look at his max temp....


----------



## raisethe3

*Smh*@me for reading too fast. Yeah I see it now. Its 55c, so that's normal good load temp there.

Thanks man.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Look at his max temp....


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
The H50 pump should be at or above 1400 rpm. It can be checked in BIOS and will read under whichever fan header you plugged it to. *The pump should be in a chassis fan header and the fan on the rad should be in the cpu fan header.*

What is your LCD reading for cpu volts? Mine has showed an under volt from what is set in BIOS up to .07 volts which leads me to believe that is the reason I can't get a higher cpu clock?

And from a previous request, all my other voltages are stock and NB is stock at 2ghz.

I lost my LCD poster









My Pump is hooked up to the CPU fan, and my fans are connected to OPT FAN slots.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
42C on 100% load?!









I say push that cpu!







You could be well on your way to 4, if you know what I mean!

It was on 42*C five seconds after I pressed *stop test.*









So I checked my Voltage monitor and it seems most of my voltages don't stay at the number that's designated in the BIOS.

My CPU is placed at 1.450v in BIOS, but voltage monitor the numbers fluctuate: 1.452 jumps to 1.458 to 1.465 (not always in this order)

My CPU/NB does the same!! In Bios it's at 1.4125, but in the voltage monitor it fluctuates: 1.429 - 1.435 - 1.449 - 1.455 - 1.475

Current BIOS Pictures:














































My pump is hooked up the CPU fan, and I don't think there is another connection for the H50 right?(just fans hooked up to the mobo)


----------



## Trogdor

I would try to switch your H50 fans to a Chassis fan header so you can monitor their speed unless they sound like they're trying to push the radiator through the pull fan









I just enabled cpu load line calibration and my volts havent gone under the 1.45 I have set in BIOS but are getting pretty high, i've seen 1.495 on my poster. I'll have to figure out how to get the cpu to run at the bios setting instead of adjusting itself.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

unless they sound like they're trying to push the radiator through the pull fan
ROFL.

So Trogdor would you say LLC has help keep your volts stable and low. does it affect your OC at all? if so in a good or bad way?

YAY, I get my waterblock tomorrow. cant wait. although i then need to do a 24hr test run







I'm thinking of making a video on how to do a watercooling setup, ie how to connect everything etc. what do you guys think, good idea or bad idea?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
I just enabled cpu load line calibration and my volts havent gone under the 1.45 I have set in BIOS but are getting pretty high, i've seen 1.495 on my poster.

TROGDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR

Burninating the countryside, burninating all the CPUs....


----------



## Trogdor

I actually haven't messed with it since today but I think it's a cool feature. Seems you set it for a minimum voltage and based on load it raises up to what the cpu needs to sustain that load. I googled and looked briefly over Asus site but didn't find much explaining what it actually does. But I do have a new OC to submit and i'm trying 4ghz+ later today
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991438

And yes Systemtech, I would definitely do a brief video of at least connecting and bleeding the lines.

TROGDDDOOOOOORRRRRRRRRR was a man....a DRAGON MAN!


----------



## SystemTech

ooh, nice. im not sure about you hitting 4. your temps are very high. remember that phenom ii dont like temps really above 55*C. your max there is 59*C. IMO i would say better cooling or stop there to avoid damaging anything.

Quote:

I would definitely do a brief video of at least connecting and bleeding the lines.
Cool, thanks. will do it then, probably tomorrow night, part 1 = test setup. part 2 = actual installation.


----------



## sub50hz

Wow, 59C max? Tapped. out.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

Wow, 59C max?.
Ok im a bit confused by your comment (i think my brain is still sleeping).
Are you questioning the max phenom II temp of about 60*C or his max temp of 59, ie agreeing that its high?

Quote:

Tapped. out.
??? i dont understand


----------



## sub50hz

I saw 59C and said to myself -- wow -- because I can't believe it hadn't errored out yet.

Tapped out = done. As in a wrestler, tapping out.


----------



## SystemTech

lol at my daftness. i agree, must have a pretty solid chip there.


----------



## Trogdor

I've got a bit of room yet, my rooms ambient gained a little less than 4*C when my wife turned the heat up









If I run into the same problem later I can always let in some of the nice 20*F air from the other side of the windows


----------



## CallmeRoth

I'll be getting this board in a month or so. It will be under a Koolance full coverage block and running a 965.

I'll be sure to post all the details once I get it.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



It will be under a Koolance full coverage block and running a 965.


OOh nice, let me know when your board is shipped so i can add you.

Our club is growing


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth*


I'll be getting this board in a month or so. It will be under a Koolance full coverage block and running a 965.

I'll be sure to post all the details once I get it.


Dude .. post some pics on the build .. that koolance kit for this mobo looks sleek..


----------



## Trogdor

4ghz
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991802


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


4ghz
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991802


Wow, nice Overclock.


----------



## SystemTech

well done, Congratz on the big 4. updated the list. Well done.


----------



## Trogdor

Thanks guys









I'll be waiting on your water cooling guide SystemTech!


----------



## SystemTech

ill start it all tommoz night.







I should probably test run my setup for 24 hrs but i think 6 or 7 hours should be ok. I get my waterblock tomorrow morning only.

Update on my board, it left the USA on the 30th so i should have it within the next 2 weeks. I cant wait.


----------



## strezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth* 
I'll be getting this board in a month or so. It will be under a Koolance full coverage block and running a 965.

I'll be sure to post all the details once I get it.

please post pictures!! im still depating if its worth getting it for the CHIII i ordered as well.


----------



## SystemTech

If im correct he said he is going to order the board, ie he hasnt got it yet.

Quote:



I'll be getting this board in a month or so. It will be under a Koolance full coverage block and running a 965.

I'll be sure to post all the details once I get it.


I went onto the koolance site and it looks nice. 
I wish they made a spot to put the ROG logo and lighting


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


I wish they made a spot to put the ROG logo and lighting










I wish I had the $$$ for a WC setup.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



I wish I had the $$$ for a WC setup.


Lol, on that note, my waterblock arrived today







going to start making my how to movie today. will see how it goes.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, setup my test loop, everything looks good, going to leave it now for a couple of hours before putting it im my case. filmed most of it and now i just need to do some editing. anybody know of a good movie editing app. what happened to windows movie maker, that would have been perfect. Any suggestions?


----------



## BlueLights

Hey there, My CF III will be here tomorrow







my current system in my sig has given me too many hours of debugging and headaches...so aside from the experience gained on how to rule out different pieces of hardware failing, I havent been too pleased with my intel system..so I'm going back to AMD  getting my P5Q replaced and selling the C2D system. I havent had an amd since my old duron though.. I heard the motherboard is picky with ram..is this true? I ended up going with the Corsair XMS3 1600, though it can be replaced as it hasnt been taken out of the box yet. I really dont want to go through the issues I had with my last system so I was hoping I could get some advice or tips on my hardware I will be OC'ing once I get it up and running for a little while, I would like to try for 4 GHZ but I'll wait and see how everything runs first. My budget wasnt much of an issue for this build so I kinda spoiled myself but supprisingly..I pretty much payed the same for my new one as I did my C2D 8 months ago..

I'll be using the following in my system

Motherboard - Crosshair III Formula

CPU - Phenom II x 4 965 BE (C3)

RAM - Corsair XMS 3 2x4 GB 1600 MHZ CAS9

Video card - 2x Radeon 5770 Vapor-x in Crossfire

PSU - Corsair TX-750 watt

I will be using an Intel x 25-v 40GB SSD for my OS which will be windows 7 home premium 64 bit.

2x Western Digital cavair black 1TB in raid 0 for games and proggys =)

1x I-omega 1TB external for general storage.

At first I will be using a coolermaster CM 690 (untill I sell it with my intel system) every fan expansion slot in this case is filled, and I managed to fit even more in other areas as well  its very well air cooled, I will also be using my Cooler master v8 on the CPU untill I sell the intel, then I will be ordering a corsair H50, I'm hoping to get some info about this water cooling system as well as I havent used one yet.
Any info or advice is more then welcome =) I'm really looking forward to finally having a decent system, as I've had too much bad with with the old one.


----------



## Trogdor

Check out this link to see if your memory is compatible http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...8cQ&templete=2


----------



## SystemTech

YAY, water is installed. having some issues with my GPU though so no overclocking until that is sorted out







I checked in bois after loading and shutting down windows about 5 times, core temp was 29*C, ambient room temp was about 24*C, only +- 5*C off ambient on idle. woo hoo







will post some pics tomorrow


----------



## sub50hz

Anybody else having an issue getting 5.1 out of the riser card? Windows keeps telling me only 2.1 is supported, and none of the tests in the Creative Control panel output anything to any speakers. It's weird though, if I test DTS or Dolby Digital through the CP (Windows), I get a test tone on each speaker.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

RAM - Corsair XMS 3 2x4 GB 1600 MHZ CAS9
Is this 2 - 2X2GB kits. if so then i think it is on the list:

CORSAIR BoxP/N:TW3X4G1600C9DHXNV(CM3X2G1600C9DHXNV)Ver4.1 DDR3 1600 4096MB(Kit of 2) DS N/A Heat-Sink Package (1333-9-9--9-24) 1.80 ● ● ●


----------



## BlueLights

Awesome, thanks for the input, I was kinda worried about having ram issues, my Mobo and CPU will be here today! cant wait to get it up and running, I have to use my v8 for the first few weeks till my H-50 arrives, but it should be nice none the less =) I'll post pic's of my build once I get going, I'm hoping my cable management skills are still up to par, my new PSU is MUCH larger then my old thermaltake tr 430.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, well i went and did some test during my lunch break(talk about addicted







) and got some pretty nice results









Got my screen problem sorted out by installing the 10.1 ATI Driver(had the 9.4).

This as after running a 1024m run of wprime,









I have attached the same image, just better quality.

eat that all you H50 owners, this is true water cooling and not even at its best. haha.










I have got a kink in the one tube that i will fix this evening, the pipe is too long so i need to cut a bit off. my ambient temp must have been 28-30 as i was sweating a bit sitting there so if i put my aircon on then that will drop even more







I still have about 7*C of headroom on a hot day and im at 4GHz already







, vcore is at 1.475, now if only i had my board i could post it


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Ok, well i went and did some test during my lunch break(talk about addicted







) and got some pretty nice results



















Hi systemtech are you prime stable with that overclock?

Also do you get much vdroop?

Thanks


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Hi systemtech are you prime stable with that overclock?


Im have not primed yet, currently at 4.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997200

Going to run some wprime to get max temps and see if im still safe then maybe intel burn test. who knows...


----------



## SystemTech

Double post, oops


----------



## mduclow

Hey everyone, I was wondering if I could interrupt with a question.

A bunch of us in the MSI 790FX GD70 thread have noticed that with C3 chips (965's & 955's) we cannot cold boot above 2.6 Ghz on the NB. We have to downclock to at most 2.6Ghz if we are going to shut the system down.

Reboots @ 2.8 are no problem, but a cold boot hangs FF on the led and requires a cmos clear, and we are wondering if this is board specific or the chips.

So far we have only noticed it on the C3's, but haven't yet gotten feedback from anyone with a C2.

How about any of you with your ASUS, is this the same?

Thanks for any input you can give, and sorry to interrupt the thread.

Marc


----------



## sub50hz

I've not had that issue with a C2, except after initial settings were applied. I got the usual halt after saving BIOS and exiting... and it didn't boot back up. Flicked the power button after about 10 minutes, and all has been fine since. None of those guys have C1E enabled, do they? That's the only thing I can think of, something like a possibility of an incorrect state stored or something. Doesn't even really make sense in that aspect to me, I'm just taking a stab in the dark.


----------



## BlueLights

Just a curious question..my new MOBO isnt gonna be here till tomorrow but I just noticed in one of the pic's for it that it comes with the 8-pin power plug at the top and 4 of them are covered with a small cap, when I hook everything up should I plug in the 8-pin from my PSU or just one 4 pin? just curious is all..dont wanna take any chances xP


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


Just a curious question..my new MOBO isnt gonna be here till tomorrow but I just noticed in one of the pic's for it that it comes with the 8-pin power plug at the top and 4 of them are covered with a small cap, when I hook everything up should I plug in the 8-pin from my PSU or just one 4 pin? just curious is all..dont wanna take any chances xP


You use the 8-pin motherboard connector on your power supply. Motherboard companies tend to cover up 4 of the pins for whatever reason.


----------



## BlueLights

Ahh okay, thanks! =)


----------



## mduclow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


I've not had that issue with a C2, except after initial settings were applied. I got the usual halt after saving BIOS and exiting... and it didn't boot back up. Flicked the power button after about 10 minutes, and all has been fine since. None of those guys have C1E enabled, do they? That's the only thing I can think of, something like a possibility of an incorrect state stored or something. Doesn't even really make sense in that aspect to me, I'm just taking a stab in the dark.


Sub50hz - thanks for the reply.

It is an odd thing. We can pass all stress tests etc... and if we do a restart everything is fine, but as soon as we shut it down (w/NB @ 2.8 or higher) it won't boot when it's turned back on. If we downclock to 2.6 or lower it is fine, shuts down and powers back on without a problem, but 2.8 on the NB just flat out won't boot from a powered off system.

So, we are wondering if it's the board, or the CPU, therefore we have asked in a couple of other MOBO threads to see if anyone else is experiencing this.

As of now, we only know of it happening with the C3 chips.

Thanks again.

Marc


----------



## sub50hz

Now I'm interested, Marc. Let us know if the same issue arises with the C2 chips... sounds like it could just be a mobo problem, though.


----------



## mduclow

If we could get someone with a C3 to try setting the NB to 2800, shut it down, let sit a minute, and then power back on, if it won't post, then I'm pretty sure it's a chip thing. A bunch of us in the GD70 thread push our NB's pretty hard, and we're all seeing this w/ C3's, well maybe not all, but all that have checked so far.

They will run fine @ 2800+, but just won't cold boot over 2600.

Marc


----------



## SystemTech

Ill give mine a try this weekend, i have a c3. if mine does it aswell then it is not a mobo specific issue. however the opposite is also possible.

Quote:



Now I'm interested


I agree, let us know what the findings are at the end of the day. I have only had mine up to 2400 last night. will push it though and see what happens.


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Welcome yummybar, guys, we have 10 member now









yummybar, I see that you have a OC there, can you please post your details so i can add you to the OC list.

Hey guys, remember if you ever want the latest bios i have a link on the front page for you to download it from, im using Media Fire to host the .zip BIOS file.


im not home atm so i cant send a validation, ill post it asap when i do get home, my oc is as follows:

USER:Yummybar
CPU:AMD Phenom II X4 965 C2
OC: 3829.5 GHz
BIOS:1301
RAM: 2X2GB Patriot Viper II Sector5 @ 6-5-5-15 (1333)
Voltage:[email protected] 1.47, [email protected]
Other: 207x18.5, 2000 ht, 2800 NB
INTEL BURN TEST 100 Cycles, 94.5s each, 51.3Gflops
COOLING: H50 @ push and pull x2 Ultra Kaze3000+120mm shroud

Thanks!


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mduclow* 
Sub50hz - thanks for the reply.

It is an odd thing. We can pass all stress tests etc... and if we do a restart everything is fine, but as soon as we shut it down (w/NB @ 2.8 or higher) it won't boot when it's turned back on. If we downclock to 2.6 or lower it is fine, shuts down and powers back on without a problem, but 2.8 on the NB just flat out won't boot from a powered off system.

So, we are wondering if it's the board, or the CPU, therefore we have asked in a couple of other MOBO threads to see if anyone else is experiencing this.

As of now, we only know of it happening with the C3 chips.

Thanks again.

Marc


I had this happen to me, all i did was up the voltage or tighten the ram. I have a C2 chip


----------



## SystemTech

Nice RAM timing yummy, added you to the list.


----------



## Trogdor

What shroud are you using on your H50 Yummy?

I'll try my C3 later today.


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
What shroud are you using on your H50 Yummy?

I'll try my C3 later today.

lol... home made from my old nzxt build. just a normal 120m fan 20mm width sanded down for maximum pressure.

FAN<-RAD<-SHROUD<-FAN

Excuse my cable management i wasn't done yet, i was rushing a little... but if you notice i also sleeved up all the front panel wires !! + the audio cable to the sound card runs between the little space of the video card and South bridge

*lol also the system speaker is sleeved haha









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Nice RAM timing yummy, added you to the list.

yeah, I actually oc my system to 3700 first burn tested it for 24 hours, and reached max temp of 43. LOTS of headroom. so i in the oc profiles of bios i set 3700 as my default no matter what. cause i know 3700 will be stable . 3700 through multiplier and everything else stock.

then i proceeded to further.

Also im not done yet, im trying to get my 24/7 oc first trying for 3.9, and i found LOTS of usefull info while experimenting, ill post my hand written notes when i get home (about 3-4 pages including benches, memory timing in relation to NB)

=]


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

Also im not done yet, im trying to get my 24/7 oc first trying for 3.9, and i found LOTS of usefull info while experimenting, ill post my hand written notes when i get home (about 3-4 pages including benches, memory timing in relation to NB)

=]
OMW, im sure that will be a gold mine







.

On that note, maybe some help on my side of things, i have gotten 4.2GHz and have a max temp of about 52, i still have a tiny bit of headroom, maybe 4.3. my problem is, is that when i boot at anything higher windows wont boot properly, i get the screen that says loading windows but the 4 little blocks that swirl in and become the windows logo just never come. should i drop my FSB OC and just OC my cpu multi to get a max OC, not aiming for 100% stable, just enough to get a CPU-Z validation. my CPU volts are at 1.56(i think its a bit high for 4.2???). Any suggestions?


----------



## Trogdor

Nice Yummy!

Systemtech, drop your fsb and just try the multi, try turning your RAM to 1333 to rule that out. I would just try to get a stable OC and not go for just bootable, after all if you can't use it for anything, it isn't much use.


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
OMW, im sure that will be a gold mine







.

On that note, maybe some help on my side of things, i have gotten 4.2GHz and have a max temp of about 52, i still have a tiny bit of headroom, maybe 4.3. my problem is, is that when i boot at anything higher windows wont boot properly, i get the screen that says loading windows but the 4 little blocks that swirl in and become the windows logo just never come. should i drop my FSB OC and just OC my cpu multi to get a max OC, not aiming for 100% stable, just enough to get a CPU-Z validation. my CPU volts are at 1.56(i think its a bit high for 4.2???). Any suggestions?

whats your oc method ? multiplier or fsb? post the exact numbers, also 1.56 is amazing for 4.2 imo. 1.7 is the limit on the crosshair III if you didnt notice, thats just cause some chips need more voltage some dont. 4.2 @ 1.56 i think u got a nice chip.

because fsb will raise your ram freq also, so if your at 1333... and ur fbs is really high, the max the board "supports" is 1600. anything over that is not guaranteed. drop to 1333 or lower imo


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



after all if you can't use it for anything, it isn't much use.


 lol, i want to get high up on the 4GHz club list, im currently in 5th i think, to get to 4th i only need like 5mhz more, then a good bit more to go higher,i want 2nd or 3rd, ie i need 4.3 -4.6. also for hwbot, my rank suck so i want to boost it a bit.

Quote:



whats your oc method ? multiplier or fsb? post the exact numbers


I have 210*20 atm, cpuv @ 1.56, NBV @ 1.35 NB @ 2310, HT link @2100, my ram is ddr 1800 so that should be fine, because i don't have my cf3 yet my 785 supports 1800 ram aswell so i am really not bothered about ram, or should i be? not to sure what else there is, check my validation for any more info. lol, cpuz picks up my cpu voltage at 1.52, i wish.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997200


----------



## yummybar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


lol, i want to get high up on the 4GHz club list, im currently in 5th i think, to get to 4th i only need like 5mhz more, then a good bit more to go higher,i want 2nd or 3rd, ie i need 4.3 -4.6. also for hwbot, my rank suck so i want to boost it a bit.

I have 210*20 atm, cpuv @ 1.56, NBV @ 1.35 NB @ 2310, HT link @2100, my ram is ddr 1800 so that should be fine, because i don't have my cf3 yet my 785 supports 1800 ram aswell so i am really not bothered about ram, or should i be? not to sure what else there is, check my validation for any more info. lol, cpuz picks up my cpu voltage at 1.52, i wish.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=997200


its proven that cpuz shows the correct voltages i didnt believe it either... i just read the thread today... like 3 hours ago lol , people tested it with voltmeter and it showed numbers closer to cpuz than any other program, or even bios.

yes, you need to loosen your ram timing to get stable at really high.... not sure but from my experience i see lots of people with 1066 @4ghz and over...also when i reached 4ghz i was getting 4 hours stable with tight timing and lower freq than high freq.

you should lower to 1333 or 1600 and try tweaking ram. worked for me.
but thats just my opinion,
OR!!!
try this...
205x21 =4300
203x21.5=4364

but i would still lower ram freq, tighten timing and up the NB!!! i found out in my notes that tighter timing + high nb gives A LOT of memory bandwidth, better read write copy latency than just pure nb and high freq(more to come in the notes)

i must add that i am jealous of your oc, i just want to reach 4ghz and like you know point it out....*been there...done that...*


----------



## phibrizo

I have a Crosshair III Formula and i am satisfied. I was able to get up to 4ghz, but it wasnt stable, and the temps were ridiculous compared to your guys temps(like 68c),

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=942283 (i was trying to get 4ghz, just not 100% stable, just wanted to say i could, but if i can get it stable and temps good, ill keep it at that)

I am running a WC setup but i am not sure why my temps are soo high, ive built compuers before with aur cooling and never had a problem with temps, maybe you guys could help me out with that so i can actually get good temps and possible get a stable 4ghz.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

I am running a WC setup but i am not sure why my temps are soo high
I completely agree, ***!!!! what is your water loops components? Have you checked your pipes for any kinks or air bubbles? I am running water and mine never goes above 57*C and that's at 4.2GHZ running wprime 1024.

So my suggestion, check your loop and post your components here.

Waterblock :
Radiator :
Pump :
Fans :
Anything else worth mentioning :

hope we can help.


----------



## phibrizo

there are no kinks, i think i got all the air bubbles out, well at least i dot see any and ive turn my computer in all sorts of ways to get air out.

Waterblock : Swiftech APOGEE GTZ SPECIAL EDITION
Radiator : Swiftech MCR220-QP
Pump : Swiftech MCP655
Fans : 2 x Yate Loon 120x20mm Medium Speed Thin Silent Case Fan - D12SM-12C
Anything else worth mentioning : i have the rad in the front of the case where two of the 120mm fans from the case are blowing onto it at full speed, that lowered temps, but nothing drastically. temps were lower compare to when i had a p182se.


----------



## phibrizo

truthfully, i think its the fans that are holding my temps up their, but im not a fan expert. im willing to buy new fans if they are going to be worth it(which means i have to get new screws, and take out the rad.).


----------



## SystemTech

mmm, im confused, one website says those fans are good for 68CFM, another 40 CFM. mine are sitting at 78 CFM i think, CFM is pretty much the amount of air the fan can push, the higher the better. I have 4 of these and i love them. they are noisy, i wont lie but they work. Try maybe get 2 new fans, try get something different(60 CFM+) and setup your radiator as a push/pull setup. I don't think that your Radiator can be that bad though. what would you say the ambient room temp is there?


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


mmm, im confused, one website says those fans are good for 68CFM, another 40 CFM. mine are sitting at 78 CFM i think, CFM is pretty much the amount of air the fan can push, the higher the better. I have 4 of these and i love them. they are noisy, i wont lie but they work. Try maybe get 2 new fans, try get something different(60 CFM+) and setup your radiator as a push/pull setup. I don't think that your Radiator can be that bad though. what would you say the ambient room temp is there?


i live in florida and the temps now are averaging about 75 with AC on, I want to have it lower, but the e-bill isnt really worth it now, since at night it get to 50-40 degrees. Yea, i was thinkin it was the fans, i have put my hand behind those fans and really didnt feel any real air push from them.


----------



## phibrizo

you said they were noisy, eh its not really a problem, i have a 4870x2, that at 100% fan is like a jet taking off. so it woudnt bother me. but if it work, it work, ill have to give it a try.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, i have been to Florida, its like pea soup. is your 68 cpu temp in *C or *F? if *F then its really not bad. if *C then yes its bad. Those seem like good fans, just not for watercooling. you should be sitting at least 10*C off of that temp. more like 15.


----------



## phibrizo

Its *C, thats why im really concerned when im prime or any hard stressin it, it gets that hot, but the LCD poster tells me a different temp than what coretemp, HWmonitor or any other temp reader tell me, Like a huge 10-15c off of what temp program would be saying. Should i go by the software programs or the LCD poster that came with my motherboard?


----------



## mduclow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
Its *C, thats why im really concerned when im prime or any hard stressin it, it gets that hot, but the LCD poster tells me a different temp than what coretemp, HWmonitor or any other temp reader tell me, Like a huge 10-15c off of what temp program would be saying. Should i go by the software programs or the LCD poster that came with my motherboard?

Speedfan gives a pretty accurate reading on the core, maybe a 1*~ variance from actual. Everest, too.

Marc


----------



## yummybar

i say try sitting the waterblock again, maybe you had a bad sitting, i actually had that happen once. did you lap your cpu?


----------



## Trogdor

Don't get your temps from the poster, use coretemp, speedfan, hwmonitor etc so we can compare temps.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yummybar*


i say try sitting the waterblock again, maybe you had a bad sitting, i actually had that happen once. did you lap your cpu?


Ok ill try that when i get different TMI and reseat it all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


Don't get your temps from the poster, use coretemp, speedfan, hwmonitor etc so we can compare temps.


Ok, ill give you some temp readings under stress using those programs when i get home from being out.


----------



## BlueLights

Curious question...finally got my CF III up and running =) but The MOBO cd isnt showing any of the drivers in the setup utility, are the ones on the cd just not compatible with windows 7? should I DL the drivers from the ASUS website under windows 7?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


Curious question...finally got my CF III up and running =) but The MOBO cd isnt showing any of the drivers in the setup utility, are the ones on the cd just not compatible with windows 7? should I DL the drivers from the ASUS website under windows 7?


I don't know about the CD, but a general rule with drivers is to always download the latest from the website.


----------



## BlueLights

Got em installed..I did everything it said in the readme for the audio, yet the xi-fi card is only coming up in my device manager as soundmax HD audio..is this right? I am getting sound through the Coax output of the card, just trying to make sure I have it installed right..it is working though..I just thought there would have been a few utilities or programs with it =p anywho..hopefully someone can enlighten me, I've been told it's just a hybrid card but none the less I want it to work right xD


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


Got em installed..I did everything it said in the readme for the audio, yet the xi-fi card is only coming up in my device manager as soundmax HD audio..is this right? I am getting sound through the Coax output of the card, just trying to make sure I have it installed right..it is working though..I just thought there would have been a few utilities or programs with it =p anywho..hopefully someone can enlighten me, I've been told it's just a hybrid card but none the less I want it to work right xD


yea, thats how its suppose to come up as.


----------



## AMOCO

its soundmax audio & has creative console


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


its soundmax audio & has creative console



thats why i put my x-fi gamer card in,because the onboard is really not that good


----------



## BlueLights

Okay thanks =) just wanted to make sure I had everything working right. so far so good..my 965 is idle at 28C







might go down more once the T.I.M set's in a little better


----------



## phibrizo

here's the computer temps at idle,










And here it is at load with intel burn test










and this was a couple days ago for some strange reason the temps werent even registering with any program.

Also my cpu isnt lapped, but the waterblock came from factory lapped.










I ether think the waterblock is seated wrong, or that the fans that im using are not as efficient as their are suppose to be with a rad.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


Curious question...finally got my CF III up and running =) but The MOBO cd isnt showing any of the drivers in the setup utility, are the ones on the cd just not compatible with windows 7? should I DL the drivers from the ASUS website under windows 7?


that's because Win7 pretty much installs any driver it needs to run..
the cd setup detects which ones are installed and doesnt show them...as for the programs you'll have to install them manually


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueLights* 
Got em installed..I did everything it said in the readme for the audio, yet the xi-fi card is only coming up in my device manager as soundmax HD audio..is this right? I am getting sound through the Coax output of the card, just trying to make sure I have it installed right..it is working though..I just thought there would have been a few utilities or programs with it =p anywho..hopefully someone can enlighten me, I've been told it's just a hybrid card but none the less I want it to work right xD

I have my sound card showing up as X-fi sound card now soundmax.
let me look for the dl link. also the cd isnt compatible with W7 which is why you cant see any drivers









X-FI SOUNDBLASTER HERE

**to club owner, you might want to put this link in the front page =]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 









here's the computer temps at idle,

And here it is at load with intel burn test

and this was a couple days ago for some strange reason the temps werent even registering with any program.

Also my cpu isnt lapped, but the waterblock came from factory lapped.

I ether think the waterblock is seated wrong, or that the fans that im using are not as efficient as their are suppose to be with a rad.

lol... turn off ACC (advance core calibration), its what makes the temp read -250c.... had that happen to me.


----------



## phibrizo

LoL, didnt know that, but i already turned that off, just never reopened AOD to see if that problem persisted.

Also Systemtech, i couldnt find any of those fans at any e-tailers over here. No performance-pcs.com, newegg.com, frozencpu.com and tigerdirect had any in stock, I might have to try amazon to see if they do, but, any other recommendations for fans that you guys would suggest?


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
LoL, didnt know that, but i already turned that off, just never reopened AOD to see if that problem persisted.

Also Systemtech, i couldnt find any of those fans at any e-tailers over here. No performance-pcs.com, newegg.com, frozencpu.com and tigerdirect had any in stock, I might have to try amazon to see if they do, but, any other recommendations for fans that you guys would suggest?


do you care about noise?
if no then get ultra kaze 3000 by scyhte, i use those they sound awfull.. but hey they get it done.. and done good.

also these are VERY good and considerably not very noisy
cooler master R4 RED LED ONLY
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...5262&CatId=494

90cfm.... only the RED and green are 90 cfm...yup just green and red...
=]


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yummybar* 
do you care about noise?

eh, not really, i have headphones and the 4870x2 fan at 75%+ sounds like a jet taking off. eh, but i dont want it to sounds like im running four jets off my computer.


----------



## yummybar

sorry i was editing my post,,, look above.


----------



## phibrizo

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22540

these? i might just get them, if they get the job done, thats what i want. if i wanted quietness, i wouldnt be trying to overclock







but i wont be able to get them until monday since that place is closed on the weekends and i can just drive there and pick them up.


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22540

these? i might just get them, if they get the job done, thats what i want. if i wanted quietness, i wouldnt be trying to overclock







but i wont be able to get them until monday since that place is closed on the weekends and i can just drive there and pick them up.


nice!! its what i use now too =]...

btw thought of a way to mount them? their 35mm or 33mm not the normal 20mm xD i just zip tied them to my h50 lawl...


----------



## phibrizo

eh, ill just get some longer 6/32 screws, unless they are not drilled completely through for the screw holes.


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
eh, ill just get some longer 6/32 screws, unless they are not drilled completely through for the screw holes.

lucky







i couldnt find any screws long enough... =(


----------



## phibrizo

you try Home Depot, Lowes or Ace hardware(or something similar to those stores in Canada)?


----------



## BlueLights

I finally got everything installed and working great..now time to install games, took a while i hide all the wires from my PSU, I think the extra time was well worth it,dont really like how close the Xi-Fi card is to the back of the video card but oh well, it works..heres a few pics of my new build =) no water cooling yet, coming soon though. Unfortunately my camera does not take good pictures in the dark, but oh well =)


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueLights* 
I finally got everything installed and working great..now time to install games, took a while i hide all the wires from my PSU, I think the extra time was well worth it,dont really like how close the Xi-Fi card is to the back of the video card but oh well, it works..heres a few pics of my new build =) no water cooling yet, coming soon though. Unfortunately my camera does not take good pictures in the dark, but oh well =)

really nice job on that build, i know how you feel hiding those wires, it took me about six hours to completely get my cable management done exactly how i wanted it, It also took long time because i had to make sure that nothing also kinked my tubes. Here is my album of that completed work(sorry, i didnt make a work log, i think on my next computer that im going to do ima do some crazy mod to it, just havent figured what)

http://s414.photobucket.com/albums/p...%20new%20case/

Also blue, it look like you are running your memory in single channel now, if you put the memory sticks one in each color slot, you'll run dual channel.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueLights* 
I finally got everything installed and working great..now time to install games, took a while i hide all the wires from my PSU, I think the extra time was well worth it,dont really like how close the Xi-Fi card is to the back of the video card but oh well, it works..heres a few pics of my new build =) no water cooling yet, coming soon though. Unfortunately my camera does not take good pictures in the dark, but oh well =)


very nice build,looks great and good job


----------



## BlueLights

Thanks! =D Took a few hours to say the least..but its was worth it. The new system is running great! Still have a few more things I would like to do but they will come when income tax returns come..lol. Ty for the comments!


----------



## BlueLights

CPUZ shows it running in dual channel..I thought the same but I guess the colors dont actually define the channels?


----------



## BlueLights

Yeah I just shut my system down and made the switch just to rule out the possibility, it was already running dual channel  the colors are deceiving..


----------



## BlueLights

soo I'm just curious..what is the general opinion on when is best to start OC'ing? I used Cooler Master HTK-002 when I seated my v-8 (It was the best that was available to me =\\), I know that temps generally lower a little once it cures, but as it is, temps with the cpu at stock are 29/30C idle, so far I havent seen it go above 35C but that was just playing Crysis. Even though this wasnt truely testing the cpu, it seems like decent temps...well decent enough to give nice headroom for OC'ing. Anyway I was hoping to get some advice or tips on what I should start tweaking first..I've read a few guides but everybody here has the same hardware as me for the most part so I figured the best advice would come from you! I look forward to possibly hitting 4.0 =)


----------



## BlueLights

Just an update, I just ran Prime 95 for a little while to see how hot the CPU would get at stock, I fan large fft's and it isnt going above 40c at max load, it was only running for about 25 minutes though, anyway I'm hoping these temps are decent enough, im seeing others running around 55c at max load at 4.0 and 3.8


----------



## SystemTech

wow, you guys have been busy this past weekend. Sorry i didn't have the chance to participate at all. anyway, continuing on,

Quote:

**to club owner, you might want to put this link in the front page =]
done, thanks for the link.

Quote:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=22540
Wow, those are nice fans, i might get some in the future. noisy but hugely powerful.

Quote:

took a while i hide all the wires from my PSU, I think the extra time was well worth it
I could not agree more, it looks great.

Quote:

I fan large fft's and it isnt going above 40c at max load
ok, nice temp. to start, go and start taking up your CPU-Multi, bit by bit, get Intel Burn test and run 5-10 runs of it on high, while monitoring your temp. if it crashed then up your vcore by 2. keep doing this until your temp hit about 53*C - 54 under full load. then try run 20 runs of high burn test, if it passes that then you are stable. i would not recommend temps above 55*c at all under full load.

once your CPU is stable then you can play around with your NB and ram speeds. keep checking for stability though as both of these can either make your OC more stable or less stable.

hope this gives you bit of a starting point. it does get more complicated as you go higher but we are here to help.
Hope this helps.


----------



## SystemTech

hey phibrizo, just to check, you have th inlet and outlet of your waterblock the correct way around. might make a slight difference. It looks like your pump is the right way, that would make a difference if it was not.

AMOCO, added you to the club, can you please post some more info on your OC so i can add you to that list. Thanks


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
hey phibrizo, just to check, you have th inlet and outlet of your waterblock the correct way around. might make a slight difference. It looks like your pump is the right way, that would make a difference if it was not.

AMOCO, added you to the club, can you please post some more info on your OC so i can add you to that list. Thanks


Yea, I made sure that I was going to have that part right. This is how I have my loop set up:

Pump - rad - waterblock - pump.

Also, the instructions said that the waterblock has to go a certain way on the socket in order to work correctly;

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24230

scroll about halfway down and you'll see what I'm talking about. I truly think that it's the fans not cooling the rad quick enough or the waterblock moved when I was mounting it and there's a nice air bubble between the cpu and block a the TMI didn't spread.

With regards to applying TMI, what do you think is the best method?

I also ordered those fans and will be picking them up later today


----------



## SystemTech

I use the pea method, IMO it works the best.

Quote:

I also ordered those fans and will be picking them up later today
Nice, lets see if that helps at all. cant wait to hear some feedback. hoping that your loops runs a whole lot better.

Quote:

Pump - rad - waterblock - pump.
IMO by far the best setup


----------



## AMOCO

I don't know if anyone has posted this yet,Did a search in OCN and not posted yet.

Well there is a BIOS Update For ASUS Crosshair III Formula,New BIOS:1403
http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

I see one thing that was fixed,Like
DRAM volt reading were incorrect(Fixed)was reading 1.77 in default,now reading my my rams manufactures volts,1.65
Improve system stability when AOD overclocking and EPU is enabled


----------



## Trogdor

SystemTech, what exactly does your loop consist of? I'm thinking of liquid coolling but not sure of how extreme I need to go for just a cpu loop.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
SystemTech, what exactly does your loop consist of? I'm thinking of liquid coolling but not sure of how extreme I need to go for just a cpu loop.

If you just want to watercool just the cpu, you pretty much need to have theses:
Pump
Radiator
Waterblock
Reservoir(which can be optional if you want to run a t-line setup)
Clamps and fittings


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Well there is a BIOS Update For ASUS Crosshair III Formula,New BIOS:1403


OOh nice, will update the zip download on the main page( also note that there is a link to the asus download site there as well as sound drivers. I will always try have the latest bios on the main page)

Quote:



SystemTech, what exactly does your loop consist of?


Ok, i have the following:

Radiator : HWLabs Black Ice GTX240
Waterblock : Zalman ZM-WB5 PLUS (going to upgrade to the Heatkiller 3.0 next month)
Pump : Swiftech MCP355
Barbs/Clamps : Feser Compression barbs(will never use anything else, EVER)
4 Thermaltake Thunderblade 120mm fans setup in a push/pull configuration.
My loop does not have a res in as i have not found one that i think will last, acrylic has a tendency to crack and break in watercooling loops. Was reading of a guys res where the whole top popped off and he had water everywhere... hence me not wanting to get a acrylic res. the problem is. is that you cannot get one that has absolutely no acrylic in it. I say a T junction is the best. IMO.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


I don't know if anyone has posted this yet,Did a search in OCN and not posted yet.

Well there is a BIOS Update For ASUS Crosshair III Formula,New BIOS:1403
http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

I see one thing that was fixed,Like
DRAM volt reading were incorrect(Fixed)was reading 1.77 in default,now reading my my rams manufactures volts,1.65
Improve system stability when AOD overclocking and EPU is enabled


I've not had any problems with the 1105 BIOS the board shipped with, I'll await everyone's report.


----------



## Trogdor

1403 has no problems on my system.

Phibrizo- I completely understand how to setup a loop, i am just curious as to what people are using and getting for temps.

Systemtech- why are you switching blocks? I thought you had some decent temps.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Systemtech- why are you switching blocks? I thought you had some decent temps.


Well the thing is... i do have good temps, had a big 400 man lan this weekend and it was super hot inside the hall, like at least 35*C+ and at 4.1 i never went above 47*C. but i could drop that by about 5*C if i get the best waterblock there is, the heatkiller 3.0. So i am debating at this point in time, better waterblock or a 120mm radiator? or save up for my 5870/5970(depending on how much i save/prices when i want to buy) not to sure yet on which choice to make. Any suggestions?


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


My loop does not have a res in as i have not found one that i think will last, acrylic has a tendency to crack and break in watercooling loops. Was reading of a guys res where the whole top popped off and he had water everywhere... hence me not wanting to get a acrylic res. the problem is. is that you cannot get one that has absolutely no acrylic in it. I say a T junction is the best. IMO.


Yeah that was me









LINK

I now have a t line, and I will not go for a res ever again.

They really aren't needed anyway.

I am really tempted by a crosshair III but just not sure whether I should wait for the new chipset motherboards


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Yeah that was me


Lol, yip. I was going to buy a res for my setup, then found your thread and was like no way. Forget it. Lol.

Quote:



I am really tempted by a crosshair III but just not sure whether I should wait for the new chipset motherboards


mmm, well i have ordered mine because I am building a PC for my brother so im giving him my old board and getting the crosshair. If he were buying in about 3 or 4 months then i would probably wait for the 890. If your old board will sit around then i would probably wait for the 890. Although the 790 has been proven and is solid. we don't know what 890 will be like, sure it will be SATA3, USB3 but will it be as solid as the 790 is? I don't know. Maybe post a thread in the Mobo Section. get 790 or wait for 890. See what the general consensus is.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Hi guys .. just want to share my build .. planing on going h2O ..








---








---








---








---








---


----------



## SystemTech

OMW that heatsink is HUGE!!!! Nice looking guts though







I like the side look of the 5850. Looks good.


----------



## melantha

ok im ordering this and all my parts this weekend but the original memory i wanted (mushkin 996657) are sold out everywhere or the price has been ran up due to low stock. i am wondering for the people that have BEMP modules what ones are good or just whats the best or overall easiest to overclock among the people in this group.


----------



## Gizmo

If anyone with a CH III would like to try out a UD5, I'm looking to swap boards so I can get a full coverage water block







.


----------



## yummybar

Guys i just found out that the new bios version (1401) has some problems.

I flashed last night and lost my oc (obviously)... when i oc'ed back to my stable oc, NB wouldnt post past 2600... at once it posted while i had it set in bios to 1800, then in cpuz it showed up as the stock speed of 2000.
not sure if this happened to anyone else but, i went back to 1003.

goodluck.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
OMW that heatsink is HUGE!!!! Nice looking guts though







I like the side look of the 5850. Looks good.


lol,you think that heatsink is huge,check out mine:


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Guys i just found out that the new bios version (1403) has some problems.


I ahve kept the download link of 1403 on the main apge but have put 1301 below it for those that have issues with 1403.

Quote:



lol,you think that heatsink is huge,check out mine:


lol, that is big...


----------



## phibrizo

Picked up the fans and new TMI today, but had to work so I didn't have time to completely install everything. Right now computer is having open heart surgery with everything except the motherboard out. I have to go to Home Depot later on today and pick up some 6/32 x 1/4 screws(maybe even shorter screws) since I only need one screw(sucks!!). As of right now, I'm using my pre to type and view this site. It really blows compared to my computer


----------



## SystemTech

WWOOOOHHOOOOO

MY BOARD HAS ARRIVED

I can only pick it up tomorrow though







will be able to install it tomorrow night though. I can wait.


----------



## phibrizo

Yeah!!!! Good luck with the installation and setup. Post pictures when it's all said and done. I'll take a quick picture of what I'm doing now with the computer so you can see what I'm missing now


----------



## melantha

has anyone ever bought anything from tigerdirect because they have this mobo in stock and the egg just ran out ... 3 days before i get paid to buy it>< thanks for any advice on if i should buy from tiger direct...


----------



## Trogdor

I never have but I know people that have and they say it's good.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yummybar*


Guys i just found out that the new bios version (1401) has some problems.

I flashed last night and lost my oc (obviously)... when i oc'ed back to my stable oc, NB wouldnt post past 2600... at once it posted while i had it set in bios to 1800, then in cpuz it showed up as the stock speed of 2000.
not sure if this happened to anyone else but, i went back to 1003.

goodluck.


I have the same problem. How do you downgrade BIOS?

(double post :/)


----------



## raisethe3

If I am not mistaken, all you have to do is get your old bios you want to use and re-flash again. Take it with a grain of salt, cuz I've never reflashed to older bios.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


I have the same problem. *How do you downgrade BIOS?*

(double post :/)


----------



## Trogdor

EZ-flash does let you "downgrade" BIOS. I freaked out after ASUS update told me to f^&* off and use a DOS utility to flash to 1301.

SystemTech- Maybe put something next to your BIOS link about known problems and other things like that. Mine wouldn't post at a 28xx CPU/NB speed either.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



SystemTech- Maybe put something next to your BIOS link about known problems


Will do. Does anyone have issues with 1301? if not then ill label it as a stable version.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Will do. Does anyone have issues with 1301? if not then ill label it as a stable version.

yup .. no problem/issues so far


----------



## mav2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


Hi guys .. just want to share my build .. planing on going h2O ..








---









---


Nice setup there, now turn the heatsink the other way with air flowing out the rear fan and see the difference in temps. Get a good 120 to be hookedup to your CD bay drive aimed straight into ure cpu fan.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


Nice setup there, now turn the heatsink the other way with air flowing out the rear fan and see the difference in temps. Get a good 120 to be hookedup to your CD bay drive aimed straight into ure cpu fan.


Thanks!.. will do, may be next time I clean the system or when I get the gentle typhoon I was planning to buy for the bays&heatsink..









I'm getting very good temps on it @ stock volts

ambient : 29c
idle : 31-32c*
load : 37-40c*

*based on the lcd poster ..


----------



## SystemTech

So i now officially have my crosshair







it looks awesome. Currently at work, 30 min left then the installation begins







I really cannot wait.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
So i now officially have my crosshair







it looks awesome. Currently at work, 30 min left then the installation begins







I really cannot wait.

I'm excited for you man. Get it all up and running well. Then overclock that baby


----------



## BlueLights

Just an update on my OC status. I started off by just upping my multiplier, I set it to 19 instead of 17, booted and ran prime 95, my temps capped at 52C, idle was around 33, is this temp too high for 3.8 GHZ? I went into the BIOS after prime finished and saw load line calibration was on, so I turned it off and manually set the v-core to 1.387 (stock or close to) and it dropped the idle temp down to 30C. I havent gotten a chance to run prime 95 like this though. Just wondering if these temps seem right, im gonna run prime on the new settings and see if its still stable, im hoping I can get 3.8 stable on stock volts =)


----------



## DarkShooter

seems right, stock cooler?


----------



## Trogdor

Bluelights- I am stable at 3.8 on stock volts







You should be too "fingers crossed".


----------



## BlueLights

So I'm currently running my P95 tests on the slightly lowered voltage with load line calibration, and at 3.8 GHZ my max temp is now 44C down from 52C!! just by turning off Load line calibration..So this gives me much more headroom for 4.0 =) I'll wait and see if 3.8 is stable first..should be. no issues yet, about an hour in and its still not going over 44.


----------



## phibrizo

Ok, an update for all. Installed those fans, reseated my waterblock and temps has drastically dropped from high 40's, low 50's(like 47-51) idle to high 30's low 40's(36-42) idling, and under load to high 60's, low 70's(68-71) to high 50's, low 60's(59-62) under load. Im happy that i got my temps drastically down. new TMI and fans did the trick. Also these fans are LOUD, like REALLY LOUD, but the noise is worth the cooling









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


So I'm currently running my P95 tests on the slightly lowered voltage with load line calibration, and at 3.8 GHZ my max temp is now 44C down from 52C!! just by turning off Load line calibration..So this gives me much more headroom for 4.0 =) I'll wait and see if 3.8 is stable first..should be. no issues yet, about an hour in and its still not going over 44.


I tried this and temps dropped almost 10c under load(from 62c down to 54c) im soo stoked now about this, my best advice is to turn off Load Line Calibration. i think what that does is almost overvolts the cpu to make sure that it stable. With this off my idle temps are 36c and load is 54-55c. I think I can get it lower if I mess with the pump speed and have it pump slower. Right now it is at max GPM.


----------



## BlueLights

Nice temps =) is that at 4.0 GHZ? and if so, what is your CPU voltage? are you OCing with just your multiplier or the NB as well? I'm new to Oc;ing the newer AMD's so this is all trial and error for me  I'm gonna try to hit 4.0 with just the multi before I up the NB any. my cpu voltage is 1.387 BTW


----------



## phibrizo

Thats at 3.8. Stock voltage. I think i could get it lower if i didnt have the heat on now,(its like 40f outside, in florida!!!) i will try for 4ghz tonight after i get back from walmart. ill open a window and start ocing away!!!


----------



## phibrizo

thats using intel burn test also. havent tried with p95 or anything else.


----------



## BlueLights

Ahh ok, burn test gets higher temps out of the CPU doesnt it? I'm getting the corsair H-50 soon but I have to settle with my V8 for now, into my second hour of prime, havent gone over 45C max, I was at 29-30C idle..I'm in canada though..little cooler in here  temps go up every time I add wood to the fire xD


----------



## phibrizo

yeah, with intel burn test 20 loops is average about 54c going up to 56c sometimes but dropping very quickly, with prime(about ten minutes in) hasnt gone past 54.


----------



## BlueLights

I'm up to 46C now, just hit the 2 hour mark for prime  I just realized I'm actually slightly under stock volts I think? I just read stock V for the 965 is 1.42? or 1.4? I have it manually set to 1.387, still stable so far though..


----------



## BlueLights

Just passed the 3 Hour mark =) Figured I would post an SS as my OC seems stable so far. I wanna try for 4.0 but that will have to wait for another night.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, well im up and running, Installing windows at 4.1 is super quick







i setup and immediately went up to 4.123 and installed windows. Im struggling to get it 100% stable with intel burn test but now after reading all the above, i think ill turn LLC off, that should make a huge difference.
Im currently getting 4.123GHz at 1.55 volts but i think LLC has messed that up big time, i can probably lower my voltage by about 0.025 or maybe slightly more. It feels so stable until i run intel burn test. It was also absolutely ridiculously easy to get there, like really easy.

So i got carried away and started trying to see how far i could push it, got to 4.3 @1.6v before it crashed, couldn't get a screenie... Anyway, heres one for 4.22GHz. Dont ask about the Core VID in cpu-z as i think its wrong(i do have a slightly older version, hence the socket being AM2+). I was running that at 1.575v on the cpu. temps were all pretty much idle, basic windows stuff, nothing hectic.










Enjoy, because im loving this board


----------



## BlueLights

Nice =) what are your load temps with that OC?


----------



## phibrizo

Running prime95 now for at least three hours, stable and temps are fine. Im about to stop it and but it up higher and see what i get. Room need to cool down and ill see what temps i get. its @ 3.6 now, I'm going to try to see if its stable at 4ghz.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

Nice =) what are your load temps with that OC?
At 4123 my load is about 55*C, pretty much time to stop. However i can move my case as it is currently in a hole with absolutely no airflow. and it get really warm there. I haven't tried and stressing on my 4.22 yet, i might after i turn that stupid LLC off. see what my volts are etc.

I installed windows 7 in UNDER 15 minutes, it was awesome, that includes installing my RAID drivers(takes some time) and everything right into windows itself. it was very cool.


----------



## BlueLights

So my temps didnt go above 46C while running p95 at 3.8, And this is with the CPU slightly undervolted =) so I'm guessing I will be able to get to 4.0 on air. But for some reason im having a hard time getting my system to come back from standby.


----------



## BlueLights

I am also noticing that when I boot, the ROG logo in the center of the screen has a pause before it assembles itself into the actual symbol, yet with everything back on default there is no pause, and im actually getting a slightly faster boot time from stock settings...***? xD I ran crysis benchmark tool wtih everything at stock and got an average FPS of 55, max of 71. ran it with the OC, and slightly tightened ram timings, and my average FPS dropped by 20? I'm hoping I just accidentaly had the video settings much lower of the benchmark and maybe thats why they were so high? otherwise I cant figure out what cause such a drastic decrease in FPS =\\


----------



## Trogdor

Mine has had a pause since its first post...thought it was normal


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Mine has had a pause since its first post...thought it was normal









I thinks its normal .. mine at first with the right out of the box bios .. there's a quick pause.

but after updating the bios to 1301 the pause is more likely a lag but i guess its normal .. no issues or lost in performance ..


----------



## phibrizo

Ok temps are getting a little high(56c), so i went out today and bought some sandpaper to lap the cpu. I wont be able to do it this weekend all because its v-day and work, I wont be able to get to it until Thursday at the earliest because of work. Hopefully that will lower my load temps by a little bit. I also need to adjust the pump speed to see if that works on lowering the temp, I read (I think his name is sublime or sumvee, not sure since I'm not home today) that the pump speed does help with the temperatures of the cpu.


----------



## BlueLights

The delay im speaking of isnt just as the symbol is about to group, when I start up, the pieces of the ROG symbol are there, then there is a pause, then there is another pause as it stops half way through the grouping into the picture. when I have everything set to default this does not happen, it just smoothly groups into the ROG symbol. This isnt a big issue or anything im just curious if it would be an early sign of instability from my OC or something.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueLights* 
The delay im speaking of isnt just as the symbol is about to group, when I start up, the pieces of the ROG symbol are there, then there is a pause, then there is another pause as it stops half way through the grouping into the picture. when I have everything set to default this does not happen, it just smoothly groups into the ROG symbol. This isnt a big issue or anything im just curious if it would be an early sign of instability from my OC or something.

I had this probem once, right after I installed my 5850. The logo took like 30 seconds to assemble, was pretty weird. Has not happened again since.


----------



## Darkstalker420

Hi i'm 99% sure my next build will feature this MoBo just would like to ask the owners a few Q's (where better than the official club







).

The 1% hesitation that is stopping me is the pending arrival of the 8xx series chipsets. So i would like to ask how much chance do you think ASUS will release a bios supporting the Thuban x6 cpu? (after all MoBo supports 140w 965BE).

I find i always buy into a platform near the end and never get any meaningfull cpu upgrades before a socket change renders my rig obsolete. Will be using 965BE C3 but would love to upgrade to a 6 core cpu in the future.

Also what is the supplied sound card like i hear mixed things about it such as driver problems (ie it's not a real X Fi chip but somehow uses creative drivers which can be problematic).

Hope one of you guys can alay my fears







so i soon will be a member of the Crosshairs III club.

Thanx.


----------



## sub50hz

The packaged card sucks. When I get time today, I'm going to toss in my old Audigy 4. Driver problems GALORE with that garbage "X-Fi" card.


----------



## Xinthran

I bought this a few weeks ago, flashed to 1301, and I have never looked back. I never get any problems with this board.


----------



## SonyDSLR

Can any one give me some info about this Motherboard i want this or a MSI 790FX-GD70......or mabe i should buy them both and try them out..........me i will spend 500 for a MOB it it good and it work ...........i am sick of crap.......


----------



## BlueLights

I havent had any issues with it, other then the fact that the driver cd wont work on win7 but its outdated anyway, I havent had any problems with the audio card, though if it wasnt for a fellow OCN member, I would have had a hard time getting it installed with the right drivers. The board layout makes for an extremly tidy build (Depending on the wire management features of your case) OC's very well, I was able to get my 965 to 3.8 stable on slightly lower then stock volts, though the OC is dependent on the chip as well as the board. I'm just saying it makes for a very stable system.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


The delay im speaking of isnt just as the symbol is about to group, when I start up, the pieces of the ROG symbol are there, then there is a pause, then there is another pause as it stops half way through the grouping into the picture. when I have everything set to default this does not happen, it just smoothly groups into the ROG symbol. This isnt a big issue or anything im just curious if it would be an early sign of instability from my OC or something.


I know what you're talking about, whenever this happens I usually just look at the poster and its tells me what it is detecting. For me, when its does that has to deal with the initializing USB devices.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkstalker420*


Hi i'm 99% sure my next build will feature this MoBo just would like to ask the owners a few Q's (where better than the official club







).

The 1% hesitation that is stopping me is the pending arrival of the 8xx series chipsets. So i would like to ask how much chance do you think ASUS will release a bios supporting the Thuban x6 cpu? (after all MoBo supports 140w 965BE).

I find i always buy into a platform near the end and never get any meaningfull cpu upgrades before a socket change renders my rig obsolete. Will be using 965BE C3 but would love to upgrade to a 6 core cpu in the future.

Also what is the supplied sound card like i hear mixed things about it such as driver problems (ie it's not a real X Fi chip but somehow uses creative drivers which can be problematic).

Hope one of you guys can alay my fears







so i soon will be a member of the Crosshairs III club.

Thanx.


I think the only thing that the 8xx series chipset is going to bring to the table is USB3.0 support and Sata 6.0 support. Those things are nice for new technology, but I don't think that it will be worth it right away, since practically nothing will support it and when it does become mainstream, there will be a better crosshair out(possible IV or V







).I think the 6-core cpus will just drop right in with a bios update, since they will be AM3 socket.

The sound card that comes with this board looks nice, but is crap compared to a real soundcard


----------



## melantha

just ordered a few days ago will be here wednesday
full parts list please rate


----------



## SystemTech

My Weekend of overclocking :

Ok well i tried to get the max stable Overclock this weekend and i managed 4104.3GHz which is really nice. I came across a few funny things though.

Using BIOS 1301:
When i upped my vcore in BIOS to 1.55 then CPU-Z would show 1.475, AMD Overdrive would also show this. If i dropped that down by one notch to 1.5375 then everything would show this value. This happened so that 1.6 would show as 1.5375 and then 1.625 would go back to 1.475. WHAT THE...

So i though that maybe 1403 BIOS had fixed this:
It had not but was better, i could set now a max of 1.55 instead of 1.5375 but after that the same thing happened.

Anybody else have any similar issues?

I have tested for stability using intel Burn Test and using the Maximum setting and 20 runs.










Another issue that i have, i dont have the stock GPU cooler on the card and the connectors on the back of the card block the Supreme X-XFI card. so that sucks. im running my gpu in the bottom port and as a result its getting a bit warmer there. Its going to be a while before that gets upgraded.

Can the Audio card be in any slot or does it have to be in the black one?


----------



## Trogdor

I think there is something on this board that acts as a safety when adjusting voltage. I had a cpu volt related issue when I started too. My volts wouldn't raise on the LCD poster but would read as specified in BIOS on Core temp and CPU-Z with LLC on auto or disabled but with LLC enabled my volts would read a minimum of the volts I set in BIOS on the LCD poster and the software. Not sure why this is happening.

The audio card *must* be in the top/black slot.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, so how i have it is correct then. mmm, ie no crossfire if using aftermarket coolers on your GPU the have high screws etc on the back.


----------



## Trogdor

If you plan to CF just remove the housing from the x-fi card, just a few screws.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



If you plan to CF just remove the housing from the x-fi card, just a few screws.


Not a bad idea, mmm, will maybe have a look and see what it looks like without the housing. Maybe move my GPU up to the top slot.


----------



## BlueLights

So it seems there are a lot of people having issues OC'ing the 965 C3 I was speaking to a guy last night that couldnt get to 3.8 stable, and he was having to raise his cpu voltage to like 1.45 to get it stable...yet I myself have easily gotten 3.8 Stable on slightly LOWER then stock volts, I understand that this is caused by many factors, such as the CPU batch, the motherboard running it and such..but it just seems odd that its almost always either side of the spectrum, either the person cant OC the 965 at all, or it OC's like crazy. I'm starting to think I got lucky with my chip, as my temps havent gone over 47C at 3.8 GHZ on air...anybody else having similar or lower temps? I'm reading around at every OC'ed 965 I can just to get comparisons, I want to go for 4.0. I think my CPU will get there easily from what i've seen it do so far. =)


----------



## Trogdor

Try 4 ghz! My temps didn't go up at all when I went to 3.8 or even 3.9 on stock volts either. I'm currently at 1.38volts and 3.8 ghz with a load temp of 47*C and ambient of 23*C.

What are your ambient temps btw?


----------



## BlueLights

My ambient temp is around 32/33C idle, havent gone over 47C at max, I'll be getting the h-50 within the next few weeks though, hopefully this will give me a nice drop =)

Edit: It's actually at 28C right now but its cold in here


----------



## BlueLights

Random question but..what kind of T.I.M. did you use to apply your H-50?


----------



## Trogdor

Antec formula 5 is what I had leftover at the time. It's ok.

Ambient is the temperature in the room btw not cpu temp


----------



## Trogdor

SystemTech- check out the validation you have in sub50hz OC slot...lol


----------



## Xinthran

Is the 1401 BIOS much better than 1301? I am stable 24/7 with my OC...in games and normal operation, but not stable for more than 2.5hrs Prime95. Wondering if I should increase my cpu/nb voltage a notch. Or drop back on multiplier and increase the ref.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



SystemTech- check out the validation you have in sub50hz OC slot...lol


OOps, sorry sub50hz, it has been corrected now.

Quote:



Is the 1401 BIOS much better than 1301?


Well there are some issues with 1403(not 1401) when your NB is over 2800 but i found i was able to push 0.025v more on my cpu when compared to 1301 so for me i am happy with 1403 as my NB is sitting at 2592. I haven't tried pushing it higher to see if i have the same problem. As far as stability is concerned, i dont think that there will be much, if any difference between the 2 versions.


----------



## Xinthran

Right on, 1403*.







Does it stop the Crosshair from showing "Insane" CPU voltage setting at 1.5? I hate that I have that little red LED in there when it's just at 1.5, which is not an "insane" voltage setting.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

Does it stop the Crosshair from showing "Insane" CPU voltage setting at 1.5? I hate that I have that little red LED in there when it's just at 1.5
ROFL, no it does not, was wondering if anyone else had that. It does not bother me to much as my case theme is black and red so the little red LED fits in just perfectly







, the green one on the other hand...

Post info on your OC so i can add you to the list on the front page.


----------



## BlueLights

Quote:



Ambient is the temperature in the room btw not cpu temp


My bad =p the ambient temp where my computer is is usually 28/30C, my system usually Idles at around the same =) sometimes a little bit higher. I managed to get my CPU to boot at 4GHZ last night with only 1.42V!!!! I didnt get to stress test it yet, but it ran fine for as long as I used it. From what i've been reading, if I get it stable at this voltage then I've got a godly chip







I'll find out later this week if it's stable at this voltage. Wish me luck!


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



From what i've been reading, if I get it stable at this voltage then I've got a godly chip


I think regardless, it sounds like you have a awesome chip. Wow nice going.


----------



## bringonblink

Something really weird happened when i update to 1403 BIOS... suddenly my stable OC for 3.8ghz needed 1.43v instead of 1.48v :S

and my 3.9ghz needs 1.5v instead of 1.51v now :S

and before anyone asks i wasn't overvolting to begin with!

Anyone experiencing anything similar?

odd!

Edit:

SystemTech, thought there was something odd goign on with my NB with this new BIOS, whenever i set it near the 2.8ghz mark, it would boot to windows fine, but it would not stick and revert to 1x multi less!

good to know its a BIOS problem, ill stick to 2.6 for now and wait for asus to update!


----------



## Xinthran

Voltage "problem" seems good imo. Lower required voltage is always good I think. I'll start doing some stress testing and top OC settings tonight.


----------



## Xinthran

I just updated to 1403. I used it because I use AOD for initial OC testing before BIOS. It says they increased AOD OC Stability, so hopefully I can get 4ghz stable.


----------



## Trogdor

So 1403 has less volt drop under load?

SystemTech- could you also have a look at Asmola's prime95 pics, he has 2 hours at 4040mhz and no prime95 pic for his 4050mhz validation. And I think you mistakenly added your proof to the "extra's" section of the OC form.


----------



## Xinthran

I don't know. Seems like I'm getting much higher temps...BAD temps just from changing to 1403. Here are some pics:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1023348


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

i want in. my mobo should arrive from newegg on thursday yay


----------



## Xinthran

Grats! It's a beauty to behold.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


I just updated to 1403. I used it because I use AOD for initial OC testing before BIOS. It says they increased AOD OC Stability, so hopefully I can get 4ghz stable.










Why would you use AOD just for testing when the BIOS allows profile loading?


----------



## Xinthran

Ease-of-use.


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Why would you use AOD just for testing when the BIOS allows profile loading?


so you and test out volts and settings on the fly then write them down and put them into your bios once you find a setting thats stable


----------



## melantha

im stoked my mobo arrives tomorrow but i returned my 5770 and im going to order a sapphire 5770


----------



## BlueLights

WoW @ Xinthran, those are some very high temps..perhaps flashing your BIOS reset load line calibration? I noticed massive decrease in temps after disabling it, perhaps you should check to make sure it didnt get re-enabled? just a thought =) seems to be a very common cause of above average temps.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
so you and test out volts and settings on the fly then write them down and put them into your bios once you find a setting thats stable

If it crashes you're restarting anyway...


----------



## Xinthran

Yeah, no kidding. I saw 66Â° and freaked. What's crazy is that the proc stayed stable for even 34 mins. I think I'm going to flash back to 1301. The LLC is right there on the "Extreme Tweaker" tab right? I'm not at home, I'm at work, so I can't look for myself. I'll see if that fixes anything. If not, I'm going to have to wait to overclock until my move is over. My TIM is packed up, so I can't reseat my cooler until next week.







Could that be it? My cooler? I recently kinda twisted it a little bit because it wasn't *quite* straight, and tweaked the screws for more pressure.

@Trogdor ~ You have to restart each time you change ANY settings in the bios.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

SystemTech- could you also have a look at Asmola's prime95 pics, he has 2 hours at 4040mhz and no prime95 pic for his 4050mhz validation.
Hi Asmola, Can you please send me the link for your 4050 Validation.
Thanks.

Xquisit, YummyBar and Gz1, Please can i have your validation links as well as Stablility Screenshots.

Please everyone just check that your link that i have posted for your OC's are correct. I you have Overclocked and you are not on there or need to be updated please just post them andill change/add you.

Thank guys, i know its kinda a pain but to be honest, i could easily have 4.2 stable because it is in everything, until i stress test and hence the reason for a stability test screenshot. Also required to have the club 'Official'

Thanks all.


----------



## Trogdor

Sorry Xinthran but i'm with sub50hz on this since every time I've failed an overclock it has crashed.


----------



## Xinthran

We all have different overclocking processes. I just happen to like using AOD to find something stable first. I set those settings in bios, then tweak from there. I will certainly give your way a try though. I am VERY new to overclocking, so I am







to get some experienced constructive criticism. I just need to bust out my manual and stuff for default voltages. Speaking of voltages, when my CPU is set at 1.4v, the BIOS hardware monitor shows it at 1.5v. Is that supposed to be like that, is it common? I'm not sure what my LCD Poster shows since I use it to report temps. The LCD Poster doesn't *seem* very reliable since it showed that max I had of 66Â°C. at a much lower 51Â°C.

Should I go ahead and reseat the cooler? Unfortunately, I don't have any more of the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835150080 I got with my new build. Otherwise, I'll have to use the CM Paste that came with the cooler...and "meh" to that.


----------



## Xinthran

What are the fan connectors called on the Crosshair III? I hate to sound like such a noob, but all I see are 4-pin Molex case fans or CPU fans with the same connector as the motherboard in stores. Would CPU fans be smart to use for Case cooling? Are there adapters I can get to make all the molex case fans on the Antec 902 controllable by the motherboard? Or did I just install them wrong? This is my first real gaming rig and I want to do things right. I'm wanting to install 5 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999344 but I am not sure if I can hook them up to the motherboard to see the RPMs and such.


----------



## BlueLights

There called fan headers, and yes there are many adapters you can get to convert them if your MOBO doesnt have enough headers for all of the fans your using, I've got 9 120 MM CM silent LED's crammed in my case =) but I dont like all of the headers being used on the MOBO (Too many wires) so I used all adapters so i could just run them all off the PSU and have the wires hidden


----------



## Xinthran

Would those just be wire/plug adapters? Newegg.com got em? About to get off shift at work, so I can't really do any research on them at the moment. Just wanted to have a bit more control over my fans. The only one that I can control is ONE of my CPU fans. Can't even control the Push fan.







I've only got 6 fans in mine, though, I say only...ROFL.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
What are the fan connectors called on the Crosshair III? I hate to sound like such a noob, but all I see are 4-pin Molex case fans or CPU fans with the same connector as the motherboard in stores. Would CPU fans be smart to use for Case cooling? Are there adapters I can get to make all the molex case fans on the Antec 902 controllable by the motherboard? Or did I just install them wrong? This is my first real gaming rig and I want to do things right. I'm wanting to install 5 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999344 but I am not sure if I can hook them up to the motherboard to see the RPMs and such.

here is what i did, i cut the two wires(black and red) separate from the molex connectors and bought some of these(bought the amount i needed plus three for mess ups):
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=1167

Now, what i did is i had other fans in my setup that already had those on them and fallowed the setup that they had already. i think it goes red then black from left to right(on the board), but its been about three months since i actually did that. shouldnt be to hard. just have some confidence and youll get them.


----------



## Xinthran

Would those work with 4-pin headers?


----------



## SystemTech

Hey guys, having some serious issues with my PC, please go here and see if you can help.

Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


Would those work with 4-pin headers?


Yes, all 4 pins plug into 3 pins but you lose PWM function.


----------



## Xinthran

Sorry to be such a stickler...but do you mean "all *3* pins plug into 4-pin? Would losing PWN mean not having direct control of the fans?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


Sorry to be such a stickler...but do you mean "all *3* pins plug into 4-pin? Would losing PWN mean not having direct control of the fans?


All 4-pin headers are offset-notched to support both 4-pin and 3-pin cable plugs. Only 4-pin fans support PWM, so yes, you will lose control of fan speed unless you have switched fans like the Antec Tri-Cool and such.


----------



## Xinthran

@sub50hz
Ok, so I could get 2 more Tri-Cools to better Push/Pull my cooler? There is only 1 open port on the case for the little Tri-Cool controller on the back. I guess I could set it at w/e and keep it tucked in the back. I am not too impressed with the stock Tri-Cools though, because I like more precise control. I have only the CM fan that came with it and another I had laying around, and it's not great. But thanks for that info. I am still learning a ton about fans. There are too many of em!


----------



## Xactly

Hey, My first post and its a question. Just received my crosshair lll today It shipped with bios rev. 1.01G bios I think its the 903. Someone said it might not boot with the 965 cpu. Do you think I would have any trouble with compatibility flashing this bios? There has been 5 or 6 updates to the bios since then. 
Thanks


----------



## Xinthran

You should try to flash it to at least 1301. That way you can be absolutely sure it'll work. 1403 is alright, but I'm still working with it.


----------



## Xactly

Thanks for the reply. Should I flash with just the 1301 or do you have to flash with every
update since the 1.01G.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xactly* 
Thanks for the reply. Should I flash with just the 1301 or do you have to flash with every
update since the 1.01G.


just 1301,btw,i'm using 1403


----------



## melantha

is there a link in this thread on how to flash bios with the crosshair... i looked but i was speeding through it?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
is there a link in this thread on how to flash bios with the crosshair... i looked but i was speeding through it?

this is what u do:
1.download updated bios
2.burn bios to cd
3.reboot pc to bios
4.then go to the tools tab
5.use ASUS ez flsh 2 to install updated bios


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
this is what u do:
1.download updated bios
2.burn bios to cd
3.reboot pc to bios
4.then go to the tools tab
5.use ASUS ez flsh 2 to install updated bios

thanks i should have my new sapphire 5770 friday so ill jump right on that


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


@sub50hz
Ok, so I could get 2 more Tri-Cools to better Push/Pull my cooler? There is only 1 open port on the case for the little Tri-Cool controller on the back. I guess I could set it at w/e and keep it tucked in the back. I am not too impressed with the stock Tri-Cools though, because I like more precise control. I have only the CM fan that came with it and another I had laying around, and it's not great. But thanks for that info. I am still learning a ton about fans. There are too many of em!


If you need more precise control, get a couple of 4-pin fans and use a fan controller. The Tri-Cools are OK fans, but if you really want that level of control.... use PWM fans.


----------



## Xinthran

@sub50hz
Thanks, I'll look into that. I don't think fan controllers are too badly priced.

@Melantha/AMOCO
You really don't have to burn the BIOS to a disk. Just use a thumb drive. Open the thumb drive in ASUS EZFlash thing, select the BIOS, install. MUCH easier than burning...and possibly wasting a disk for that.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


You should try to flash it to at least 1301. That way you can be absolutely sure it'll work. 1403 is alright, but I'm still working with it.


I still think 1105 has been the most stable, at least for my config. I'm not concerned with AOD functionality, so I've not found any benefit to newer BIOS.


----------



## Xinthran

@sub50hz
I just like to try new BIOS's when they come out. I am trying 1403 at the moment. But since my tamps have gone up since 1301, I will be reflashing back to 1301 pretty soon, just haven't had the time to mess with it much. I hate moving so much.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



@Melantha/AMOCO
You really don't have to burn the BIOS to a disk. Just use a thumb drive. Open the thumb drive in ASUS EZFlash thing, select the BIOS, install. MUCH easier than burning...and possibly wasting a disk for that.


Or as simple as DL'ing the file into your PC and just locate it where you save after DL on the BIOS tool (ASUS EZFlash) .. it just like updating drivers ..









Does anyone else experience temp change after updating/downgrading bios ver?


----------



## Xinthran

@YaGit
I haven't used the tool that way. But I may do that to downgrade to 1301. Yes, I have noticed a temp change afterwards too. Check out the screenhot I've got of my insane temps a few pages back. That was after I switched to 1403. Been running Prime95 at stock speeds for about an hour now, and my temps are up to 52.6Â°C.!


----------



## Xinthran

@BlueLights
I checked and LLC was Enabled (Auto) so I turned it off. Temps are still up high though.


----------



## SystemTech

theres a chance that my mobo is toast







ive only had it a week, very sad ....


----------



## Xinthran

That is NO good at all. Have you spoken with ASUS yet? I hear they are kind to customers, but I have not had a need to call them...yet.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


@YaGit
I haven't used the tool that way. But I may do that to downgrade to 1301.


Talking about ASUSupdate? You can't downgrade with it.


----------



## Xinthran

@Trogdor
No, we are talking about the ASUS EZ Flash bios tool. Inside your BIOS there is (I believe) a tab called "Tools" or some such, and the program is in there. ASUSUpdate is an OS based updater.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


That is NO good at all. Have you spoken with ASUS yet? I hear they are kind to customers, but I have not had a need to call them...yet.



their customer service is really good, ive only had to use them once and they were quick about rma and servicing my board. Systemtech, hopefully everything gets worked out for ya, its a sad thing to rma a board :swearing:

Also,make sure LLC is completely off, make sure microcode updation is off(this applies to the first phenoms that arent 9x50s) and Extreme OV is disabled.With mose of those disable my temps went down.


----------



## AcidTrip

Hello, I'm new to OCN, (Overclocker in training







), Im getting the Asus Crosshair III Formula, and i'm just wondering some of you're opinions on the board itself, my buddy has one and he loves it (Paired with a 965 BE), is there any notable downfalls to this board?


----------



## BlueLights

SystemTech, how is your baord dead? =\\ have you Oc'ed with it yet? do you think it could be a defect in the board itself? sorry for all the questions..my CFIII is less then a month old so im just worried it may happen to me as well =p


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AcidTrip* 
Hello, I'm new to OCN, (Overclocker in training







), Im getting the Asus Crosshair III Formula, and i'm just wondering some of you're opinions on the board itself, my buddy has one and he loves it (Paired with a 965 BE), is there any notable downfalls to this board?

make sure you update to the latest BIOS if you do get it, other than that its great!

downfalls.... the soundcard is a bit of a joke, so dont expect miracles from it


----------



## Trogdor

The board is great and the soundcard is as good as anything else for the price with the correct drivers.


----------



## bringonblink

the correct drivers are the soundmax ones from the asus page.

and sorry but no, theyre not as good as anything else (anything else being a dedicated sound card), theyre as good as onboard sound yes. but you can not compare them to a dedicated card, as all it is is a riser card


----------



## Trogdor

You must not have the right drivers since the stock card sounds as good as my older Creative card IMO. The correct drivers are on our intro page.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
You must not have the right drivers since the stock card sounds as good as my older Creative card IMO. The correct drivers are on our intro page.

No i'm pretty sure im doing it right









'Please install the SoundMax audio driver then X-Fi utility under "Utility" item to drive the audio ' quoted from

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=2Y4dQFaJ6gPN18cQ

the soundmax are the correct drivers, while the creative is just a flashy utility to go with it, it's just good ole onboard sound.

well maybe your older dedicated didnt sound as good because, its, well , old.

OP, can we get a link for these sound max drivers on the front page?


----------



## melantha

all im waiting on is my overnighted sapphire 5770 and it will be up and running


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
No i'm pretty sure im doing it right









'Please install the SoundMax audio driver then X-Fi utility under "Utility" item to drive the audio ' quoted from

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=2Y4dQFaJ6gPN18cQ

the soundmax are the correct drivers, while the creative is just a flashy utility to go with it, it's just good ole onboard sound.

well maybe your older dedicated didnt sound as good because, its, well , old.









k


----------



## Pavo

Nice Systems All and Thanks for the great info.

I'm new to oc'ing and have a couple questions, seeing as this is the crosshair III thread figured it might be the place for them.

Was wondering if its possible to change the fsb:dram ratio, cant seem to find it on the mobo or if the crosshair does this automatically only or is it a setting somewhere , swear I've looked everywhere and can't find it.

I've been looking at some of the guides around different sites but am having a hard time finding the "formulas" if you will that show the relationship between the fsb, memory ratio, and multiplier. For instance I notice when I try to raise my fsb, it automatically raises my memory mhz which i have to lower to get a stable system.

I'll post some pics/screenies of my system and what I've been messing with and gotta say some of the info I found here is very great and I'm learning very quickly lol , but thanks all again.


----------



## BlueLights

So I'm about to start testing 4 GHZ at 1.42 Volts







been running fine for about 30 minutes so far, havent gotten to start P95 yet though. From what i've read so far, this seems to be the lowest volts I've seen get a 965 to 4.0 =) (Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong!) I'm hoping I wont be chewing on those words as my system crashes due to insufficient power to the CPU XD only one way to find out...Heres a screenie of the OC just to show idle temp and voltages..I'll post new screens of the tests once I'm done and they pass (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Xinthran

@BlueLights
My cooler must need to be reseated badly. My idle temps with a CM Hyper 212+ are way too high, with 35Â°C. at stock settings!! I used THE best rated TIM (MASSCOOL G751 Shin-Etsu). Which was also rated very highly for use with HDT coolers because of it's viscosity. But I don't know, this was my first build, and I probably did it wrong.

@Bringonblink
I would say that Trogdor was right about the audio quality. He said that it sounds at least as good as a comparably priced card. I don't know exactly how much of the $199.99 is derived from the sound card, but I cannot imagine more than $15-$20, which would make the sound card just AWESOME.

@Pavo
If you find that exact formula, I would be interested to know what it is. I am alright with mathematics, but I really don't want to take the time to find the solution that that problem. lol


----------



## Trogdor

Any news Bluelights?


----------



## Xinthran

Do any of you guys (or gals) know of a table of confirmed OC and the over or under voltages used for that OC? In example:

3.6Ghz @ 1.35
3.7Ghz @ 1.38
3.8Ghz @ 1.38/1.40
3.9Ghz @ 1.40/1.45
4.0Ghz @ 1.45/1.50
4.1Ghz @ 1.50/1.55 (no idea on OCs this high)

I know that I once found a guide from AMD for overclocking the Dragon Platform that contained data that was similar to my idea, but I'm kinda confused about whether or not I actually HAVE a Dragon Platform PC. Since Dragon denotes having a 48xx series graphics card, not a 5xxx series. Or are they interchangeable?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*









k


He's right, you know. Even my 5-year old Audigy4 sounds better than the riser this board comes with. It's basic on-board sound with bad driver support on a riser. And a blue LED.

I cannot get 5.1 out of this card after trying no less than 6 different ways to install the drivers. Pure garbage, at least for 64-bit Win7.


----------



## Xinthran

@Sub50hz
I don't understand how you couldn't get 5.1 to work. It's working beautifully with my Logitech Z-640 5.1 system. My wife hates it! LOL


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


Do any of you guys (or gals) know of a table of confirmed OC and the over or under voltages used for that OC? In example:

3.6Ghz @ 1.35
3.7Ghz @ 1.38
3.8Ghz @ 1.38/1.40
3.9Ghz @ 1.40/1.45
4.0Ghz @ 1.45/1.50
4.1Ghz @ 1.50/1.55 (no idea on OCs this high)

I know that I once found a guide from AMD for overclocking the Dragon Platform that contained data that was similar to my idea, but I'm kinda confused about whether or not I actually HAVE a Dragon Platform PC. Since Dragon denotes having a 48xx series graphics card, not a 5xxx series. Or are they interchangeable?


I think it will still be considered a dragon platform since its mostly the chipset/cpu that they were trying to sell.


----------



## SystemTech

Well i can say,

Quote:



4.1Ghz @ 1.50/1.55 (no idea on OCs this high)


 Very accurate, i get 4.1 with 1.537 - 1.55.

Ok, some help please, Can someone please post a pic of the Mobo connector for the LCD Poster as i kinda pulled the cables out of mine and need to put them back in but don't know what order they must go in. Thanks. 
PS don't even ask... Read my thread  and you'll see how i got so frustrated.


----------



## phibrizo

ok, i will, and sorry for the crappy quality, im using my phone(palm pre). As that is the only camera i have available now.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Well i can say,
Very accurate, i get 4.1 with 1.537 - 1.55.

Ok, some help please, Can someone please post a pic of the Mobo connector for the LCD Poster as i kinda pulled the cables out of mine and need to put them back in but don't know what order they must go in. Thanks.
PS don't even ask... Read my thread and you'll see how i got so frustrated.

no pics .. but its easy to locate but hard to pin unless you have enough room to do so ..

its on the top left part a smaller pin near the 4pin fan connector ..


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

ok, i will, and sorry for the crappy quality, im using my phone(palm pre). As that is the only camera i have available now.
Thanks for trying but it does not show the actual connector wires clear enough. I pulled the coloured wires(i think there's 5 of them) out of the white connector and pins, so i just have bare wires.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
He's right, you know. Even my 5-year old Audigy4 sounds better than the riser this board comes with. It's basic on-board sound with bad driver support on a riser. And a blue LED.

I cannot get 5.1 out of this card after trying no less than 6 different ways to install the drivers. Pure garbage, at least for 64-bit Win7.

I could only get 5.1 going through the optical (toslink) out to my receiver.


----------



## Pavo

Here's some pics of my settings. Haven't done a burn in yet simply because not sure if I like these settings. I don't like the fsb:dram multiplyer but not sure on how to change, fix this. Any suggestions are welcome and also it seems like these are still lower volts for my memory than what mushkin suggests and the mobo is already showing it as an amber warning with the led. Should I try going around 1.76v I think thats what my mobo was running them on autu same timings but only 3.8 ghz on cpu oc using multiplier and leaving fsb at 200 rest on auto.


----------



## Trogdor

Pavo- Just ignore the warning lights. I'm betting you're not even close to stable with your FSB that high but I guess try running Prime95 blend. Best way to OC is to check out other people's OC and go off those settings to see if your hardware can do it or go beyond it. Get an aftermarket heatsink or you're not going to get very far.

Sorry for the craptastic autofocus shot but from top to bottom is black-green-white-red.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

i just got this baby running its awesome.


----------



## Xinthran

@AbduktedTemplar
Grats! Was it much trouble? I hope not. I had read many times when people have had some trouble getting it going first boot. I had zero problems with my build, I was lucky to not get a single bad item out of 27 I ordered at the same time to build it.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


@AbduktedTemplar
Grats! Was it much trouble? I hope not. I had read many times when people have had some trouble getting it going first boot. I had zero problems with my build, I was lucky to not get a single bad item out of 27 I ordered at the same time to build it.


when i did my build, i got a dead crosshair 3









i died a little that day

edit:

id like to join


----------



## Xinthran

@SystemTech
ROFL! I had no idea on a 4.1Ghz OC, I was just stepping it up from what I had seen from others. It's good to know that it scales pretty evenly with each OC past 3.8Ghz.

I am going to look into getting my CM Hyper 212+ lapped and mirror finished. Then I will reseat it and hopefully get my crazy stupid temps down. My computer is literally a wind tunnel, it should NOT be running stock at 36Â°C, especially since my ambient temp is only 21Â°C!!. I have yet to downgrade to 1301 either. I wish I had more time.







I work overnights, so I sleep in the morning, and the family demands my full attention between waking and working. My only real free time is on weekends, and this weekend is a no-go because we are moving.







Good to be moving, but not good to continue to get zero OC out of my beast. It makes me a sad man.


----------



## Xinthran

@Bringonblink
Man, that sucks. I got everything in the mail in one day, didn't take a single precaution (anti-static) either. I just laid everything right on the floor, put it all together without a single test, plugged her in and KABOOM!! My system was up and running perfect. The ONLY thing I had to do was set my RAM to advertised speeds. I really couldn't believe it was so easy.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

how do i set the ram speeds? i know i gotta do the same but cant find where


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

id like to join
Have added you to the Members list, Can you please post your CPU validation link for your OC.

Quote:

Sorry for the craptastic autofocus shot but from top to bottom is black-green-white-red.
Thanks Trogdor, that's perfect.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Have added you to the Members list, Can you please post your CPU validation link for your OC.
.



will do, cpu z being a bit funny for me right now, should work later!

EDIT

running 1403 BIOS, and CPU/NB at 1.4v


----------



## Xinthran

@Bringonblink
If you go back and look at post 408 by Pavo, you can see in his first thumbnail the BIOS screen, enter the DRAM Timing/Driving Config menu, and set the first five and the seventh options (use Pavo's pic as a guideline) to the specs recommended by the RAM manufacturer for advertised speeds. After you have that stable, you can tweak the settings. I hope I didn't confuse you.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


@Bringonblink
If you go back and look at post 408 by Pavo, you can see in his first thumbnail the BIOS screen, enter the DRAM Timing/Driving Config menu, and set the first five and the seventh options (use Pavo's pic as a guideline) to the specs recommended by the RAM manufacturer for advertised speeds. After you have that stable, you can tweak the settings. I hope I didn't confuse you.


i think you mean @ AbduktedTemplar


----------



## Xinthran

That's the guy. LOL


----------



## melantha

i was reading an old post in here and it got me questioning something... will i be able to boot to bios with a 965 to be able to flash to the compatible 965 bios?


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
i was reading an old post in here and it got me questioning something... will i be able to boot to bios with a 965 to be able to flash to the compatible 965 bios?

Nope, you'll need a supported AM3 cpu or BIOS revision 1003 or newer. I bought my mobo from newegg in mid December and it came with 1003 on it so I doubt you'll have a problem.


----------



## chibi_man

Howdy,

Just blew up an MSI 790FX-GD70 so it's now Asus turn to Impress me.

Curious, am I going to be the only one here to use Thermal Electric Cooling on this bad boy?

If I'm not I would sure love to hear some details of there trials.

I will do my best to post some of my details for those whom are interested.

Cheers.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
@Sub50hz
I don't understand how you couldn't get 5.1 to work. It's working beautifully with my Logitech Z-640 5.1 system. My wife hates it! LOL

Mine simply does not work. The only possible speaker configurations in the Windows Sound panel are PCM Stereo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavo* 
I could only get 5.1 going through the optical (toslink) out to my receiver.

I have tried the Toslink setup and the 6-ch analog. On both setups, i can successfully test DTS and Dolby Digital (Windows Sound panel) to produce 5.1 output, but both of those formats are encoded and thusly decoded at the receiver (Z5000). The Creative panel does not successfully test ANY format.

I have tried installing under different several different compatibility modes, none seem to work. I'll probably stick with the Audigy 4 until I decide to pony up the green for a _real_ X-Fi card.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Mine simply does not work. The only possible speaker configurations in the Windows Sound panel are PCM Stereo.

I have tried the Toslink setup and the 6-ch analog. On both setups, i can successfully test DTS and Dolby Digital (Windows Sound panel) to produce 5.1 output, but both of those formats are encoded and thusly decoded at the receiver (Z5000). The Creative panel does not successfully test ANY format.

I have tried installing under different several different compatibility modes, none seem to work. I'll probably stick with the Audigy 4 until I decide to pony up the green for a _real_ X-Fi card.


I think I know what you are talking about. For me in the creative console I can switch it to 5.1 surround and add eax effects to my home theatre but when testing it won't make a sound individualy on the components. 
So basically I use the console to switch between my headphones for vent while allowing my game to run through my home theatre at same time.
So if I'm understanding you correctly using the toslink its my denon receiver giving me 5.1 not the actual card?

It seems like my one question got lost so here it is again...
Can we adjust the fsb:dram ratio on this board or is it always automatically done compared to your fsb, nb, multiplier settings? I ask cause I notice when messing around with the fsb it automatically tries to adjust the memory mhz (im assuming to keep it at an even ratio since I read that supposedly amd works best when even ratios are used for memory , i.e 1:1,2:2,3:3 etc) and for the life of me I cant figure out the exact relationship of these lol


----------



## melantha

its official all my parts work now im just waiting on the hard drives

got my bios flashed

oh one more thing..
while i was sitting there in bios i was looking at the temps

the northbridge was 45ish(celsius) and dropping slowly
and the cpu was 85(F) and dropping but super slow

is that normal or do i need to reseat the heatsing


----------



## sub50hz

45C NB? Yikes, I don't think I've ever seen mine go above 37C.


----------



## melantha

i had just booted my mobo up for the first time. idk ill turn it on again later ... cant do much with it atm due to no hdds in yet

edit: oh ya and as i booted it up i still had the paper towel on the tubes from the leak test... that might of been why the temp was so high


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

frick. when i set the memory timings system wont start up. this is the link to my memory
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=226


----------



## Pavo

alright back to reality went back down to 3.8 not messing with fsb just multiplier and ran prime95 for little over 2.5 hours, thats all the time I had for now prob will do a sandra burn in tonight. THink this is as far as my stock hs will handle temps seem to top out at 64c and float around 61-63 in the blend test. I cant get it to go higher than 52 in real world (my use) conditions.

I do like pc probe but anyone else notices that when its up and you open diff applications certain volts will spike on pc probe? you get a warning for a sec or three than it all goes back to normal.....

lol temps dropped on cpu almost 20 degrees just in the time it took me to shut down prime95 and take screenshot and clip it to paint.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


45C NB? Yikes, I don't think I've ever seen mine go above 37C.


Whats your ambient temp?
Guys can you post your temps on the following based on the LCD Poster (except the ambient) :

*Ambient temps: ??c

CPU : ??c
SB : ??c
NB : ??c
MB : ??c*

just want to see for comparisons







TIA!

Quote:



frick. when i set the memory timings system wont start up. this is the link to my memory
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=226


is that your current setting (sig rig)? I think the timings is too tight .. try it first @ stock ..


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*


frick. when i set the memory timings system wont start up. this is the link to my memory
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=226


Make sure your memory is compatible by checking the memory support list on the ASUS page. Also be sure to start at the recommended timings and voltage from GSkill.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


alright back to reality went back down to 3.8 not messing with fsb just multiplier and ran prime95 for little over 2.5 hours, thats all the time I had for now prob will do a sandra burn in tonight. THink this is as far as my stock hs will handle temps seem to top out at 64c and float around 61-63 in the blend test. I cant get it to go higher than 52 in real world (my use) conditions.

I do like pc probe but anyone else notices that when its up and you open diff applications certain volts will spike on pc probe? you get a warning for a sec or three than it all goes back to normal.....

lol temps dropped on cpu almost 20 degrees just in the time it took me to shut down prime95 and take screenshot and clip it to paint.


I've never used pc probe, does it actively report voltage?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Whats your ambient temp?..

Currently 25C. Usually I keep it quote cold, but I had some snow blowing in earlier so i closed up. Running Crysis Warhead now, still not above 36C.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Currently 25C. Usually I keep it quote cold, but I had some snow blowing in earlier so i closed up. Running Crysis Warhead now, still not above 36C.

wish its that cold here ..







that explains why you have low temps on the NB ..

here I got ambient temps: 32c

*idle*
CPU : 34c
SB : 39c
NB : 39c
MB : 31c ..

really hot ..


----------



## sub50hz

Cold? That's not cold. It's usually about 15-18C in here, still lounging in shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Make sure your memory is compatible by checking the memory support list on the ASUS page. Also be sure to start at the recommended timings and voltage from GSkill.

I've never used pc probe, does it actively report voltage?

Ya check out my screenie, it will also show you the fans speed as well. it should be on the lower right corner of it.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Cold? That's not cold. It's usually about 15-18C in here, still lounging in shorts and a t-shirt.










ow.. yeah misread it actually thought it was 15c but yeah still pretty much on a humid/colder side







..


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*


frick. when i set the memory timings system wont start up. this is the link to my memory
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=226


try running at 1333


----------



## Xactly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Nope, you'll need a supported AM3 cpu or BIOS revision 1003 or newer. I bought my mobo from newegg in mid December and it came with 1003 on it so I doubt you'll have a problem.

That is what I was needing to know, I also have the 965. I just received the cross hair lll and it shipped with the 903 bios. I have no way of getting another cpu to boot with.Any suggestions?
What cpu would I need?

Here is a post from asus web site.

i recently purchased an Asus Crosshair III Formula(revision 1.01g) from
www.microdirect.co.uk on November 20th 2009, i'm going to be purchasing a Phenom
II X4 965 rev.C3. I really need to know what the BIOS version is that comes with the
revision 1.01g on this motherboard?, as i've read it will not flash with that cpu if the bios version is below 1003, i have no cpu to substitute if the bios isnt 1003 and will not flash.

Thanks, any reply's or an answer is much apreciated.

Kyle

EDIT: After no replies i went ahead and bought the 965c3 anyways and it did flash with BIOS 0903 so i flashed to the latest BIOS (1301) but i still get a CHECKCPU on the LCD Poster at Boot so i think its a Flaw in the lcd poster because the 965c3 wasnt supported up until version 1003.

What do you guys think should I go for it or try something else?


----------



## melantha

ya my nb keeps shooting up to 44ish but only in bios i need to just boot up W7 on it and check my temps


----------



## Xactly

melantha, was it the Rev. 1.01G on the motherboard? And you were able to boot and flash your bios?


----------



## melantha

ya my bios are flashed to 1301 setting it up right now to boot windows on it


----------



## melantha

well i just found this and much for links saying the same that the northbridge runs high unless you spot fan it. i may buy a 40mm fan just for spot cooling

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


----------



## Xactly

Well, being my first build I just RMA'D the crosshair lll. I Thought it might be better to get my feet wet with a different board. I ordered the Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5.


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xactly*


Well, being my first build I just RMA'D the crosshair lll. I Thought it might be better to get my feet wet with a different board. I ordered the Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5.


lol good luck... what was wrong with the board?


----------



## Xactly

The board looked great. Nothing wrong with it, I was skidish of the 903 bios and maybe having to use another cpu to boot with before using my cpu. Just the uncertainty if it.


----------



## melantha

lol you dont need another cpu mine worked fine i was skiddish about it to but just jumped in and flashed and its all good

edit
at least just boot it up with stock everythign and give it a try


----------



## chibi_man

Gigabyte makes a good board. I had there later model GA-MA790FX-DS5 and I made it go KABOOM. I never had one more reliable board up till then.


----------



## Xactly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
lol you don't need another cpu mine worked fine i was skiddish about it to but just jumped in and flashed and its all good

edit
at least just boot it up with stock everything and give it a try

Glad it all worked out for you.Some others have had trouble booting with the 903 bios and the 965. Murphy's law was written for me. Did not want to risk it if it wouldn't work for 1 out of a 100 the 1 would be me lol.
Thanks for all the replies .


----------



## d0gZpAw

By any chance, on the Crosshair, are the northbridge heatsinks attached via sprung screws at the rear? If so, it may be possible to improve cooling efficiency by spacing these screws with small plastic washers.. I did the same thing on my "openbox" Maximus II Formula, and it dropped NB temps a good 10C--however, it was a common issue with that board. I also had a retail version, unmolested, and it definately had the same 'issue' with mounting pressure.


----------



## chibi_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d0gZpAw* 
By any chance, on the Crosshair, are the northbridge heatsinks attached via sprung screws at the rear? If so, it may be possible to improve cooling efficiency by spacing these screws with small plastic washers.. I did the same thing on my "openbox" Maximus II Formula, and it dropped NB temps a good 10C--however, it was a common issue with that board. I also had a retail version, unmolested, and it definately had the same 'issue' with mounting pressure.


If you want to improve cooling on the Bridges and Mosfets then check this piece out. CLICK HERE!!!!!

Do you have pictures or more details to support the temp drop? I would surely like to see how Plastic washers are going to improve my cooling.


----------



## d0gZpAw

I really wish I had taken before/after shots of the sensor data now.. but alas, all I can do is take a picture of the backside of my M2F which will show the washer mod I used.. Easily done by unscrewing one screw at a time and adding the washer before moving on to the next screw.. more of a pain if you need to remove the whole heatsink array to replace thermal interface material.

 
I used steel washers, as they were the only kind the right size that I had onhand.. I am not scared of risk though, since overclocking is risky anyway!

(PS, I might be able to find some sensor data saved from the unmolested board, which I can then compare to the modified board's sensor data, which I still have in my possession)


----------



## chibi_man

Are you suggesting by adding the spacers your causing the heat sink to be pushed tighter to the chips?

Interesting, I can visualize the possibility of a difference but it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## d0gZpAw

That is exactly what happens. Worked well in my situation, but it -was- a common issue with the Maximus II Formula to have high NB temps due to this fitment issue.


----------



## Pavo

quick question was anyone able to get 3dmark06 to run in the advanced edition for windows 7x64? it keeps asking me to register or i can only use basic edition.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

so i set my ram timing in the bios and it all shows correct in cpuz except the dram freq is at 802.8.mhz isn't that supposed to be at 1600?


----------



## d0gZpAw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavo* 
quick question was anyone able to get 3dmark06 to run in the advanced edition for windows 7x64? it keeps asking me to register or i can only use basic edition.

Sure do but I got a legit key bundled with my retail Maximus II Formula. Works fine too.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0gZpAw*


Sure do but I got a legit key bundled with my retail Maximus II Formula. Works fine too.


ya mines the one that comes with the crosshair III , but when I install it from the disk that came with mobo it asks me to register to get advanced going.


----------



## bringonblink

i got 40mm fans on my NB and SB, they fit perfectly, temps are 25 degrees c right now, dont go above 30 c.

no idea bout my ambients, but its cold here in london


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


i got 40mm fans on my NB and SB, they fit perfectly, temps are 25 degrees c right now, dont go above 30 c.

no idea bout my ambients, but its cold here in london










can i see a pic of your northbridge fan setup ... i need an idea of how its gonna work


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
can i see a pic of your northbridge fan setup ... i need an idea of how its gonna work

sure, going out to the pub now but will upload tommorow.

updates to my RAM NB, and CPU (2mhz increase







)


----------



## melantha

ok anyone who is having NB temp spikes i advise you if you dont want to take the HS off and reapply paste
just common sense it, TIGHTEN THE SCREWS lol i did that and my temps wont go above 37 in bios
ill update more info on temps tomorrow or tuesday once W7 is installed


----------



## raisethe3

It is running at 1600 because DDR stands for Double Data Rate. So basically take the number that shows in your cpu-z tab memory and multiply by 2.

So in your case, it shows up at 800. Take that number and multiply that with 2 which comes out 1600.

Hope this help clear up your concerns.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar* 
so i set my ram timing in the bios and it all shows correct in cpuz except the dram freq is at 802.8.mhz isn't that supposed to be at 1600?


----------



## melantha

ok thread leader i would like you to add me to the overclock list
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1035580

and thats not the end of that ... i just need to raise some volts and ill have a higher overclock


----------



## SystemTech

Weird, my temps have never gone above 40 and im running at 216 fsb 24/7. Have not even touched my heatsink setup. anyway, i got my PC issues sorted so im back up and running, nothing was fried or anything, its a custom mod that was shorting out the case. Unplugged it and everything is working 100%.


----------



## Neur0mancer

This should be a nice BE chip clocking board... right now though I cant seem to load windows much past 305 HTREF

I will join the club though.

4.1GHz verification
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1035380

Rig is down for a minute I cooked a raptor last night somehow.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
ok thread leader i would like you to add me to the overclock list
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1035580

and thats not the end of that ... i just need to raise some volts and ill have a higher overclock


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neur0mancer* 
This should be a nice BE chip clocking board... right now though I cant seem to load windows much past 305 HTREF

I will join the club though.

4.1GHz verification
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1035380

Rig is down for a minute I cooked a raptor last night somehow.

You both need to supply a shot of Prime95 run for at least 3 hours with Core Temp or other proof of frequency in the same shot to be on the overclock spreadsheet.


----------



## melantha

well idk what just happened but now the lcd poster just comes up welcome and goes to the timer and nothing else happens ... anyone know whats up?


----------



## Trogdor

Bad settings? Try reseting CMOS? Did you unplug something that should be plugged in?


----------



## Neur0mancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
You both need to supply a shot of Prime95 run for at least 3 hours with Core Temp or other proof of frequency in the same shot to be on the overclock spreadsheet.

LMAO

Ok nm.. I dont run Prime95... there are no boints in it


----------



## Trogdor

You can also use Intel Burn Test or pretty much any other popular way to figure stability.

If you only want to boot and get a verification, go find that 4ghz thread or start yet another thread about your synthetic benchmark scores.

Most of us use our clock 24/7 so we find usable settings.


----------



## BlueLights

Sorry for the lack of a response concerning my attempt at 4.0! I have been busy with family and such..anyway, I didnt have much luck..suffice to say I was dissapointed in my first attempt. I set the multiplier to 20x and tried booting at 1.42..booted wonderfully, crashed like 5 seconds into P95, so I tried again at 1.45, same result, I got it to run for about an hour and 40 minutes on 1.5v but my temps were hovering at 52 - 53C..I wasnt comfortable leaving it at this so I clocked it back down to 3.8 =( I'm wondering if I were to lower the multi down and start raising the BUS speed and HT link to get to 4.0, would this possibly help drop temps..or cause them to go higher? I'm guessing NB voltage would also have to be raised which would produce more heat anyway, but I'll be getting the H-50 within the next week now







. I'm determined to get 4.0 stable with DECENT temps..otherwise I'll stay at a happy medium..I was just really supprised that I'm able to get a 400MHZ over clock while having the CPU slightly undervolted...and have NO issues. Then have to raise the voltage quite a lot to get that last 200..so close yet so far..and I dont feel as if that extra 5-6C is worth it xD


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


well idk what just happened but now the lcd poster just comes up welcome and goes to the timer and nothing else happens ... anyone know whats up?


me do press the memOK (_also resets the bios settings to default_).. it happens when i try to set the ram on tight timings ..









Quote:



LMAO

Ok nm.. I dont run Prime95... there are no boints in it


Suicide runs / just to get validated are pointless imho ..


----------



## Merby

Decided to join the forums and this club







.
955 BE c3 @ 4ghz

Antec P183 (looking for new case)
WC setup:
Cpu block - Apogee gtz
1x Thermochill pa 120.3
1x Swiftech 120.2 qp
1x Ek bay-spin res
1x Swiftech mcp 655

















cpuv:1.45
cpu/nb:1.35 @2376
everything else at stock except for ram.
ram: 1440 (7-7-7-21-29) 1T @ 1.95V

I just downgraded from 1403 to 1301. The voltage spikes from load-line calibration seemed really high. Does everyone have LLC enabled?


----------



## SystemTech

Merby, added you to the members list and welcome, i cannot add your overclock list like that though, i need a CPU-Z Validation and/or Screenshot with proof of prime 95(3 hours or more) or intel burn test(20 runs on high/maximum or more) .

Please to those that still have stability proof outstanding, please post it up.

Thanks.

Also, on the spreadsheet on the front page, im using tabs/worksheets.
The first on is the Overclock list and next to it is the members list.

We have just reached 20 members BTW.


----------



## Merby

Ya, i still need to test after my bios flash. Was just trying to give an idea of where I'm at right now. But, are you planning on keeping track of more settings with this board? such as if LLC is enabled. Or does everyone keep it enabled?

time is pretty scarce with exams. ill try to get tests this weekend


----------



## phibrizo

Ok, sorry for the long time without updates. I ve been busy with work and all that jazz, i have had time to lapp the cpu and get that done and installed, but i think i messed up with the TMi so i have to buy somemore this week







I also took pictures of the lap. 
Pictures are listed in order:
!. Lap area and settup
2. CPU before lapping
3. After 400 grit
4. After 800 grit
5. After 1500 grit


----------



## phibrizo

And here is the final picture of the cpu lapped with 2000 grit.

Also for anyone else who has lapped, what is the best possible way to get that mirror finish that i have seen online. 200 grit is was i used but there are still swirls in the copper from the grit. any ideas?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



such as if LLC is enabled. Or does everyone keep it enabled?


As far as i know eveyone had disabled theres, its pointless for us. The setting that we keep/need are those posted on the 1st page in the speadsheet.

Quote:



200 grit is was i used but there are still swirls in the copper from the grit. any ideas?


OMW, nice... oooh it really does look nice. i think that that is the best you are going to get, the only way you can get it mirror like is to polish it, have you tried using waterpaper with water(your 2000 is probably waterpaper, try with that). I think you have that pretty good though. As far a i know you actually don't want it 100% mirror like. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Merby

alright, so thats probably my main problem right now. i think the LLC on our boards over compensates.

nice job on the lapping. i started lapping mine but got bored after 1000 grit and ran out of 1500+2000 grit. and im outta mx-3 after redoing the chipset heatsink.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
And here is the final picture of the cpu lapped with 2000 grit.

Also for anyone else who has lapped, what is the best possible way to get that mirror finish that i have seen online. 200 grit is was i used but there are still swirls in the copper from the grit. any ideas?

The mirror finish isn't necessary but if you really want it you'll have to get some finer paper. Don't use a polish, it just fills the tiny holes with polish instead of making the surface smoother by removing higher spots and to my knowledge polish isn't a good TIM.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
The mirror finish isn't necessary but if you really want it you'll have to get some finer paper. Don't use a polish, it just fills the tiny holes with polish instead of making the surface smoother by removing higher spots and to my knowledge polish isn't a good TIM.


ok, im looking for a higher grit sanding paper since i know that its going to be very hard to find around town. ive read some places online(didnt really take their word) that if you use water and some sort of soap that it would help with the mirror finish, but i really didnt believe them that much.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

quick question. with raid setup on this mobo, does it always scan disks before boot?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

and to my knowledge polish isn't a good TIM.
LOL, very true, i was definately not thinking when i posted that..

ME = FAIL.









Quote:

does it always scan disks before boot?
Mine does, it also is a bit annoying but the performance is worth it. I have looked but have settled for the 'you cant do anything about it, so live with it'.


----------



## Xinthran

So the OC Prime95 requirements have gone up to 3 hours? 1 Hour is what the OP called for I think.

*Edit*
Nevermind, looks like it was changed.


----------



## SystemTech

3 hours it is, i prefer intel burn test as its more stressful than prime and you can get stability in about 30 minutes with 20 runs, you must be using the maximum setting though to be declared stable.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
ok, im looking for a higher grit sanding paper since i know that its going to be very hard to find around town. ive read some places online(didnt really take their word) that if you use water and some sort of soap that it would help with the mirror finish, but i really didnt believe them that much.

Wet sanding will get more of the marks out but you'll have to be careful with the water and be sure to get all the residue off left by the soap or other materials you use or it may get you a negative effect.

IMO you're putting a bit too much work into lapping since some people don't even go to 2000 grit and have great results. You're going to be using some TIM yet so I wouldn't worry about the real fine swirls. Also, if you're not happy with the temps you can always take it down and use whatever method you like to get the fine swirls out.


----------



## Xinthran

I haven't used Intel Burn Test...I'll have to check that out. Although, I believe that stressing the CPU that much is silly, even to check an overclock. What normal user is going to be putting 100% usage on these chips? I know that I don't even touch 50%


----------



## chibi_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Wet sanding will get more of the marks out but you'll have to be careful with the water and be sure to get all the residue off left by the soap or other materials you use or it may get you a negative effect.

IMO you're putting a bit too much work into lapping since some people don't even go to 2000 grit and have great results. You're going to be using some TIM yet so I wouldn't worry about the real fine swirls. Also, if you're not happy with the temps you can always take it down and use whatever method you like to get the fine swirls out.

Agreed. I would not DREAM of wet sanding my processor but it's likely the best way to get finer sanding out of 2000 grit to get a near perfect mirror.

For me I was perfectly flat at 1500 grit with a fair mirror finish. Remember, the point of lapping is not to have a shiny surface but a FLAT surface. Everyone who has done it will notice the high and low spots on there processor after so many runs from 800 to 1000 grit.

I went to 2000 grit to get that final touch done and it looked near perfect.

once you have a super thin layer of compound on the processor your good to go. I recommend OCZ Freeze Extreme. Goes on like bubble gum, NO spreading or wait required.


----------



## Neur0mancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
me do press the memOK (_also resets the bios settings to default_).. it happens when i try to set the ram on tight timings ..









Suicide runs / just to get validated are pointless imho ..

I overclock for fun, so it is not pointless to me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
I haven't used Intel Burn Test...I'll have to check that out. Although, I believe that stressing the CPU that much is silly, even to check an overclock. What normal user is going to be putting 100% usage on these chips? I know that I don't even touch 50%


Yeah a 24/7 OC is pointless to me. My desktop right now is running a stock sempron 140 (single core) and works just fine. My 920 I had powerplay running it at 900MHz playing civ4 on one monitor and watching videos on the second, It never left 900 MHz.. HD video loaded two cores to 1800 MHz. Dragon Age loaded all 4 to full 3.2GHz (ok minor OC but it was for mem tunning purposes) still only ran about 60% CPU usage.

Still getting that 4GHz 24/7 OC is an accomplishment in itself and would be great if HWbot had a prime95 challenge.


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
3 hours it is, i prefer intel burn test as its more stressful than prime and you can get stability in about 30 minutes with 20 runs, you must be using the maximum setting though to be declared stable.

so if i get you a screen of this will it work?


----------



## Xinthran

I've got a bit of a dilemma. I am running stress tests, and they are running fine with a 3.8Ghz overclock. The problem is that HWMonitor Pro is reporting my core temperatures at an amazing max of 70Â°C after 14/20 runs of IntelBurn Test V2. Meanwhile, the LCD Poster is reporting my CPU temperature at a nice 48Â°C during those same tests. Which temperature reading is right because this has me seriously perturbed. This happens with just about any stress test with an overclock of 3.8Ghz. Prime95 raises my temperatures (reported via HWMPro) to 67Â°C max, while the LCD Poster reports 45Â°C.


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
I've got a bit of a dilemma. I am running stress tests, and they are running fine with a 3.8Ghz overclock. The problem is that HWMonitor Pro is reporting my core temperatures at an amazing max of 70Â°C after 14/20 runs of IntelBurn Test V2. Meanwhile, the LCD Poster is reporting my CPU temperature at a nice 48Â°C during those same tests. Which temperature reading is right because this has me seriously perturbed. This happens with just about any stress test with an overclock of 3.8Ghz. Prime95 raises my temperatures (reported via HWMPro) to 67Â°C max, while the LCD Poster reports 45Â°C.

this is the common sense that i can think of... can you reach close enough to touch the bottom of the heatsink... if so give it a quick touch... 48 shouldnt be that hot because the heatsink will absorb most of that now 67-70 you would get a hot to the touch feeling


----------



## melantha

working on 4 this is with stock everything and a fsb to 220
next step is to raise fsb a bit more and hope for no bsod 
if bsod then i raise volts a little


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azngothdude*


With those features its better not be $250+. I don't know who would buy it.


i cant help but laugh at this post from the first page


----------



## Trogdor

Yea, it would be nice to have those few troll posts cleaned up.


----------



## sub50hz

Hrm, even at 1.475V, cant get Prime or IBT to run without an instant black screen. Running at 3.711 @ 1.475 now, still really boss temps (peak at 43C after an hour so far). Keeping my eye on it, though.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Hrm, even at 1.475V, cant get Prime or IBT to run without an instant black screen. Running at 3.711 @ 1.475 now, still really boss temps (peak at 43C after an hour so far). Keeping my eye on it, though.

And just as soon as the fun began, black screen. Oh well, not looking to push more voltage, just gonna hang at 3.6 -- fine for a 24/7 OC.


----------



## raisethe3

Have you tried messing with other voltages? NB?

Good luck.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


And just as soon as the fun began, black screen. Oh well, not looking to push more voltage, just gonna hang at 3.6 -- fine for a 24/7 OC.


----------



## sub50hz

I'm already at 2600Mhz NB, 1.40v CPU-NB and 1.325v NB core. Not interested in more volts for another 100-200mhz.


----------



## raisethe3

True that. Don't know what else I can help. Sorry.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
I'm already at 2600Mhz NB, 1.40v CPU-NB and 1.325v NB core. Not interested in more volts for another 100-200mhz.


----------



## ranger052

Hi guys I have the Crosshair III with 8gb of ram Corsair ddr3 and A phenon x4 955.
So when I build my pc I use the program that came with the motherboard that is call Level Up I used it to overclock the cpu at 3.8 so my cpu is now running at 3.8 stable but I want to overclock it at 4.0 or more I have water cooling so I dont have problem with the temps but I have a lot of problem in how to overclock lol I dont know how to do it. So guys if some of you can tell me the exact settings that you have in the bios please to overclock my cpu too PLEASEEEE.....


----------



## BlueLights

First off, you should manually enter the settings into your BIOS instead of using level up, I would also disable Load line Calibration as this will raise the voltage automatically when you run the CPU at higher clock speeds, thus giving you much higher temp's then you would be getting with the same OC, and LLC disabled =) I have my CPU slightly undervolted to 1.38V, running at 3.8 stable..in order for me to get mine to run stable at 4.0 I need to up my voltage to around 1.5 or so, which at the moment takes my temps too high for my liking, I havent gone above 47C at 3.8 GHZ at max load, so I chose to stick with my semi safe/happy medium. 4GHZ is supprisingly tricky..considering 3.8 can be gotten at stock volts or less..but that last 200MHZ can be annoying =p your chip can handle up to 1.55V, as long as your temps are fine..but you have water cooling so you should be alright.


----------



## ranger052

Thanks and yes I know I better do it manually but Can you tell how??? I mean can you tell me the exact settings that you have on your bios??? or if you can. Can you take pics of your bios settings please I really really want to have my cpu at 4.0 but I dont know how to do it manually. so please help me if you can.


----------



## ranger052

Come on guys can someone help me PLEASE.....


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Really hard to make suggestion considering getting to 4ghz requires a lot of time for stability and huge volt bump..

IMO .. try to read http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...oc-thread.html check below the charts, there are essential info/guides there .. its better to learn on your own ..


----------



## ranger052

hi thanks but I know that I have to learn and i am going to... But I would like if someone tell me the settings... is that to much?


----------



## Trogdor

ranger052- Our settings are in the OC spreadsheet on the first page. Or you can look here http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...oc-thread.html for more settings.


----------



## BlueLights

I managed to fix that resolution issue I was having with my CRT...I bought a new monitor!







finally for the first time since my AMD K6-2, I have a new monitor xD I'm very pleased, can finally play my games at decent resolutions now. Old and busted, and new hotness


----------



## ranger052

Thanks but what about the NB Voltage, HT, and all the other settings that arent there?


----------



## ranger052

I am a noob on this and I need help. the only thing that I need is the settings I have been trying to do this since a lot of time. Today I follow that link that u put there and I run my cpu at 4.0 just for 10 minutes because when I open prime 95 lol the screen went blue so for that I am asking for the rest of the settings.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranger052*


I am a noob on this and I need help. the only thing that I need is the settings I have been trying to do this since a lot of time. Today I follow that link that u put there and I run my cpu at 4.0 just for 10 minutes because when I open prime 95 lol the screen went blue so for that I am asking for the rest of the settings.


Read through this thread, as well as the stickies in the AMD - CPUs forum.


----------



## ranger052

ok thanks


----------



## ranger052

ok this is the settings that I am using now multiplier 19.5 FSB 200.0 Vcore 1.475
NB 2000 HT 2000 CPU NB Volt 1.3 NB Volt 1.2. So when I test it with prime95 I choose the small test the first one and I onle get like 10 minutes lol but when I test both cpu and ram I get 0 the pc just give me a blue screen after I press start. Any advised in what should I do now? Please


----------



## ranger052

Ok this the max that I can get stable 24/7 this is the link of the validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040591
The first pics was taken under load so you can see the temps and the second one was on idle.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

And another question on the pic that the temps are under load you can see that the temps are on 55 but on the LCD Poster the temps were at 48 so I am confuse about that, Which one is the correct??


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ranger052* 
Awholebunchofstuff

Ok:

1. 11 Minutes of Prime95 is nothing. Most IMC-related failures don't even happen until almost 3 hours in.

2. "CPU Cooling: Water Cooler" -- _Really?_ Awful temps for water. Pics?

3. Your HT Link is too high. Almost guaranteed that Prime95 will fail because of that. Reduce your multiplier.

4. Your Poster temp for CPU is the *socket* temp, which is a diode in the CPU socket (duh) area. Funny enough, yours reads _lower_ than core temps, usually it's the inverse.


----------



## ranger052

Ok I had that Overclock since the first day I build my pc that was last year I just run prime for 11 minutes so you can see the temps under load I can tell you that my overclock is stable cuz I run prime95 and OCCT for 24 hours and Everything was perfect. But what i want is my cpu at 4.0 for that reason I am asking for help here another thing i dont know why the temps were to high cuz I have a water cooler.
This is the water cooler Big Water 760is Thermaltake I have 2 radiators.
the cpu Block is ZALMAN and the thermal compound is OCZ Freeze.
I going to change the thermal compound tomorrow maybe that could be the problem or the CPU water block Cuz when I bought it, it was the only AM3 water block out there. So that could be the reason of the high Temps. Thanks And any help is welcome.


----------



## ranger052

There are the pics and a video of my water cooler, sorry for the quality of the video. ;-) 

























http://www.youtube.com/user/emiliosa.../0/NAgeoKjIjFQ


----------



## SystemTech

Wow, i have been quite , work is hectic but anyway, thats life. Welcome Ranger052. Melantha i added your OC to the listing. What sort of temps are you getting with that, im assuming you still have a good bit to go to get your max stability.

Well i think i might play around over the next few days and try to get my max stable OC. i stll feel i have a bit more in it. My only problem is voltages. I can cope with 1.55+ but it wont let me set anything above 1.55, the second i go higher it drops it back down. any ideas anyone, could the Extreme Overvlot setting in the bios possibly correct this? anyway will play around and see what i get.I would love 4.2 stable. who knows...


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Wow, i have been quite , work is hectic but anyway, thats life. Welcome Ranger052. Melantha i added your OC to the listing. What sort of temps are you getting with that, im assuming you still have a good bit to go to get your max stability.

Well i think i might play around over the next few days and try to get my max stable OC. i stll feel i have a bit more in it. My only problem is voltages. I can cope with 1.55+ but it wont let me set anything above 1.55, the second i go higher it drops it back down. any ideas anyone, could the Extreme Overvlot setting in the bios possibly correct this? anyway will play around and see what i get.I would love 4.2 stable. who knows...


so far i peaked at 45(c) whats the average max temp for watercooling at load? im thinking this is a bit high but idk... i like the temp because my old pc(**** aircooling) idled at 40ish and load was 59ish

and ya im going to keep working on it.... just got to get the time to sit around to watch for bsod...

funny thing i got a pink bsod the other day when it woke from sleep mode

i thought my pc had a sex change for a moment


----------



## melantha

oh ya one more thing?

anyone else having issues getting 3dmark06 to advanced with the crosshair s/n given, im about to make a peeved phone call to asus to let them know it wont register


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Ok:

1. 11 Minutes of Prime95 is nothing. Most IMC-related failures don't even happen until almost 3 hours in.

2. "CPU Cooling: Water Cooler" -- _Really?_ Awful temps for water. Pics?

3. Your HT Link is too high. Almost guaranteed that Prime95 will fail because of that. Reduce your multiplier.

4. Your Poster temp for CPU is the *socket* temp, which is a diode in the CPU socket (duh) area. Funny enough, yours reads _lower_ than core temps, usually it's the inverse.


calm down a little lol

he said he was a newb


----------



## arcaneshadow

What is the best ram to use for this motherboard?


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Wow, i have been quite , work is hectic but anyway, thats life. Welcome Ranger052. Melantha i added your OC to the listing. What sort of temps are you getting with that, im assuming you still have a good bit to go to get your max stability.

hey systemtech, im ready for another update lol and i still am at stock volts









what else should i include in a screenshot?


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


what else should i include in a screenshot?



cpuz shot of memory, and a 3 hours prime 95 blend session, then ill be amazed


----------



## ranger052

Guys I found this water block at my friend's house and I am wondering if I can use it with am3??


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
oh ya one more thing?

anyone else having issues getting 3dmark06 to advanced with the crosshair s/n given, im about to make a peeved phone call to asus to let them know it wont register

Please let me know how it works out. I currently have a ticket open with them about this very issue as it seems to only be a problem with windows 7 x64. One of their tech support guys said that the prob is they have a commercial license for everything but windows 7 and thats why we can only use basic edition. I actually had the same problem with the kapersky so just gave up on it.

But would be nice to get the stuff we paid for huh?


----------



## Wikedone

Hey guys just got my new system built....
Amd phenom II x4 965
Asus crosshair III Formula
patriot viper series ram 4gb 1333mhz
HIS Radeon 4670

I cant seem to over clock anything, anytime i do my system becomes laggy or lockes up completly.. Any ideas, I have flashed the bios to the latest one


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wikedone* 
Hey guys just got my new system built....
Amd phenom II x4 965
Asus crosshair III Formula
patriot viper series ram 4gb 1333mhz
HIS Radeon 4670

I cant seem to over clock anything, anytime i do my system becomes laggy or lockes up completly.. Any ideas, I have flashed the bios to the latest one

Try different settings found around this site until its stable.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


calm down a little lol


I'm calm as can be, broseph. I offered him some advice in prior posts, which he seemed to ignore (specifically, the heads-up on HT Link). Those temps are awful for water cooling, though, something is most definitely awry in that loop.


----------



## ranger052

Ok my temps are awful for now just give me a few day and you will see what is a water cooler, and I ask for help and what help I get for u ???? nothing just bla bla bla This forum is for help people no for blame about them ok So please calm down ok I think you are angry but dont take it with me ok see ya bye


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranger052*


Ok my temps are awful for now just give me a few day and you will see what is a water cooler, and I ask for help and what help I get for u ???? nothing just bla bla bla This forum is for help people no for blame about them ok So please calm down ok I think you are angry but dont take it with me ok see ya bye


....Lol.

I'm not being a dick, guy, but there is a TON of great info on this site, all you need to do is search around a bit. For example:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...edge-base.html

GREAT thread. People on here are willing to help, but we certainly can't to the work for you. It's _your_ job to do as much looking as possible, rather than relying on someone else to do it. That mentality won't get you anywhere, not in overclocking, and not in life.

This has been a great lesson, class.
-Dr. Robert W. Spagett, esq.


----------



## Pavo

so anyone else besides melantha and me having issues getting advanced edition working ono windows 7 x64 and im talking about the one you have to manually instal off the disk since the disk isnt for windows 7.

this has been posted a few times by me and now a diff person still noone answers ?

sorry for the crappy typing I am refering to 3dmark06 advanced thats supposed to come with the mobo I can only get basic working its asking me to register the product to get advanced going yet the number on the cd jacket doesnt work or isnt reckognized as a valid registration ....... and asus seems to be lost on this as well since im waiting for over a week now for a response from them. Best I could get was one tech support guy saying they dont have the commercial license for windows 7 yet form futurmark!!??


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavo* 
so anyone else besides melantha and me having issues getting advanced edition working ono windows 7 x64 and im talking about the one you have to manually instal off the disk since the disk isnt for windows 7.

this has been posted a few times by me and now a diff person still noone answers ?

I couldn't get it from the disk, either, but I didn't really try. It's not that important to me. The real solution would be to call or email Asus support if nobody answers the question here.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
I couldn't get it from the disk, either, but I didn't really try. It's not that important to me. The real solution would be to call or email Asus support if nobody answers the question here.

yup waiting over a week for an answer lol (btw same issue with kapersky last time I tried which was about a week ago)


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavo* 
yup waiting over a week for an answer lol (btw same issue with kapersky last time I tried which was about a week ago)

Why wait on Kaspersky? Avast is much nicer, and also free.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



hey systemtech, im ready for another update lol and i still am at stock volts


WTheF!!!!!!, i say no more....

Quote:



Why wait on Kaspersky? Avast is much nicer, and also free.


Lol, i could not agree more, i love AVAST.

I got 3Dmark installed but when i run it, it just comes up with the scanning system dialog, nothing more. I then played around with compatibility modes and found it works on windows98/me compatibility mode, not even xp works. lol.
I am running x86 OS though but it might work for x64. my registration key worked perfectly once i could get in to 3dmark.


----------



## Trogdor

Melantha- try running Prime95 for 3 hours. I've run IBT for 20 runs on max with "stability" and the instant I run prime95 it fails.


----------



## phibrizo

how i got 3dmark06 to work was i dl the one from the futuremark site and used the key that came with my board, i was having the same issues as you guys are having, so i decided to look at futuremarks site and it told me this:
"Q: I'm trying to update my 3DMark06 Advanced to the latest build 1.1.0, but the patch reports that it can't find the current installation. I've received my 3DMark06 Advanced licese bundled with an ASUS motherboard or graphics adapter.
A: Unfortunately the build 1.1.0 patch installer does not work with the 3DMark06 build included with ASUS products. The problem can be corrected by first uninstalling the current version of 3DMark06 and then downloading and installing 3DMark06 Free Edition build 1.1.0. After this you can enter your registration code and unlock your 3DMark06 Advanced features."

hopefully this is what you all have having issues with.


----------



## yummybar

Hey to OT please add my new oc i got the validation link up its been priming for 3 hours now still going...

4243.81 (207x20.5) @ 4.47v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1041831


----------



## sub50hz

Wow, 4.47V?

(lol)


----------



## strezz

Ill be getting this board in 2 weeks, will g.skill ripjaws or tridents work on this board?


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strezz* 
Ill be getting this board in 2 weeks, will g.skill ripjaws or tridents work on this board?

You can check the memory support list on the ASUS site. http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...8cQ&templete=2


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Hey to OT please add my new oc i got the validation link up its been priming for 3 hours now still going


Hey yummy, nice overclock. i will update your details but please can you also post a screenie of your Priming with CPU-Z open.

Thanks

wow, phibrizo, thanks for the info on the 3D Mark issues, i will post a brief summary of this on the main page.

Quote:



Wow, 4.47V?


 Im lost???


----------



## SystemTech

SystemTech gets dethroned from the top of the OC listing by Yummybar.

mmm, i gotta do some work this weekend


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ranger052* 
Ok this the max that I can get stable 24/7 this is the link of the validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040591
The first pics was taken under load so you can see the temps and the second one was on idle.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

And another question on the pic that the temps are under load you can see that the temps are on 55 but on the LCD Poster the temps were at 48 so I am confuse about that, Which one is the correct??

you need to run at least 3 hours blend for stability, and the poster displays CPU IHS temps, so not actual core, 55 is the one you shold be looking at


----------



## Pavo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Hey yummy, nice overclock. i will update your details but please can you also post a screenie of your Priming with CPU-Z open.

Thanks

wow, phibrizo, thanks for the info on the 3D Mark issues, i will post a brief summary of this on the main page.

Im lost???


About the 3dmark issue. I sent out an email to them and they actually sent me a working registration number. So as of today finally have my advanced edition of 3dmark going. Basically from what I'm seeing it saves your scores, you can actually tweak all the test settings even include more tests, and I can finally adjust the resolution... to name a few things.

and this is the new 1.2 v also that just came out.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


About the 3dmark issue. I sent out an email to them and they actually sent me a working registration number. So as of today finally have my advanced edition of 3dmark going. Basically from what I'm seeing it saves your scores, you can actually tweak all the test settings even include more tests, and I can finally adjust the resolution... to name a few things.

and this is the new 1.2 v also that just came out.


I followed your last post and downloaded the current free edition, entered my number and it upgraded to advanced. +rep


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


I followed your last post and downloaded the current free edition, entered my number and it upgraded to advanced. +rep










ya dude thanks rep+ indead


----------



## Trogdor

I've noticed a big voltage difference on my LCD poster and in BIOS when LLC is set to Enabled vs Auto, and Disabled. Current voltage when LLC is set to Auto or Disabled is not the same as CPU voltage unless LLC is set to Enabled, I'm getting a .03 drop at idle and voltage drops a bit further when running Prime95 which I understand. Is anyone else getting this voltage difference in BIOS or on their poster?

Also wondering what BIOS you're using?

Pay attention to Current CPU voltage and CPU voltage I have set in BIOS.

LLC Auto









LLC Enabled









LLC Disabled


----------



## Merby

ya, its suppose to give the cpu extra voltage when its under a load.

if you have it set off you should notice your voltage drop below your set voltage when running prime.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Merby*


ya, its suppose to give the cpu extra voltage when its under a load.

if you have it set off you should notice your voltage drop below your set voltage when running prime.


My post was worded poorly. I need to know if anyone else is having the cpu voltage difference.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


My post was worded poorly. I need to know if anyone else is having the cpu voltage difference.


well I can't give you a good answer anymore since I broke my lcd poster just like systemtech did, but since I had to be just better than system tech not only did I pull out the wires, but somehow I actaully managed to pull off that cream thingy off the mobo as well and just gave up on straightening out pins to put it back...

the only diff I notced when using my lcd before was it was 1 degree under temp wise but volts matched up pc probe which is what I use to monitor my voltages and temps in windows.

I do notice with llc disabled Im getting about up to 5 volts less than what I have set in bios ( cpu set at 1.25 it drops to 1.20 in prime) 
while if i have llc enabled (not auto but on) my volts actaully go up by .5 volts under prime. so I have my volts set to 1.25 cpu it goes up to 1.30 in prime .

not sure if this makes a diff but it does keep memory voltages pretty consistent. I have my mem running at 1.9 and so far lowest I have seen it go was 1.88 and highest 1.92 that seems with llc enables or disabled.


----------



## Trogdor

Pavo, if you could tell me what you have while in BIOS with LLC disabled or on Auto it would be great. Just to keep everything the same. Also what BIOS are you using?


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Pavo, if you could tell me what you have while in BIOS with LLC disabled or on Auto it would be great. Just to keep everything the same. Also what BIOS are you using?

running bios 1403
Can it be with llc enabled? seems like im getting less spikes according to pc probe with it enabled.

But in bios while enables I have my cpu set @ 1.25v it was bouncing between 1.24 -1.26 with 1.253 being seen most, rest are on auto, with only dramm set to 1.90 v (seems only way I can get stability with stock settings those these are the mushkin 996657

and like I said while running prime earlier with these setting I saw my cpu volts, according to pc probe basically jumping between 1.26-1.26 with 1.30 highest I saw.

If you really want I can tinker with the other setting of llc, but with it disabled I know that while running prime it was usually going up to -.5 volts form setting according to pc probe again, so if I had my cpu set at 1.25v it would be around 1.22-1.24 volts with lowest going down to 1.20volts. but I know some of this is extra info and not exactly what you are looking for

also keep in mind I can't give you the lcd reading cause I broke mine, but from using it before it pretty much kept up with pc probes info with maybe being 1 degree hotter celcius but volts looked about right but since it cycles pc probe gives you more "up to date" info I think as it seems to update info every second or two tops ( you can actually see it as its updating all the panels )

hope this helps a little


----------



## bringonblink

YAY my motherboard got accepted in RMA so new one should be here on mon or tue woopa!


----------



## Trogdor

Thanks Pavo









YAY bringonblink


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



well I can't give you a good answer anymore since I broke my lcd poster just like systemtech did, but since I had to be just better than system tech not only did I pull out the wires, but somehow I actaully managed to pull off that cream thingy off the mobo as well and just gave up on straightening out pins to put it back...


LMAO!!!! how did u manage that??? wow. well i have tried to reconnect the wires and, my word its a pain. Just a word of caution to all owners from me, pavo and bringonblink, be very careful when removing your LCD poster from your Mobo.

lol that is funny.

bringonblink, why did you have to RMA, i must a missed that post. Well very happy to hear that it was accepted.

I hate this voltage wall that they have put on these boards. i cant wait for the next BIOS release. 
If i set my VCore any higher that 1.55 then it drops it down to 1.475. i can NEVER go above 1.55. I got 4.14 stable yeterday and my max temp was only 42*C. i was able to boot and validate CPU-z with 4.34GHz. almost a 1GHz overclock. now with more volts....
I know that BIOS can fix it because with 1303 i could have a max of 1.5375 and now with 1401 and can have 1.55. I WANT 1.5875!!!!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043922
3rd position on the 4GHz club for 965's, mmm.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


LMAO!!!! how did u manage that??? wow. well i have tried to reconnect the wires and, my word its a pain. Just a word of caution to all owners from me and pavo, be very careful when removing your LCD poster from your Mobo.

lol that is funny.


i also deystroyed my LCD Poster! piece of junk anyway tbh... everest FTW


----------



## roxxphatcox

I have a problem with this board, the northbridge is getting hot as hell (90C and shuts down)

I can get a stable overclock @ 3.84ghz with a aftermarket air cooler,
the cpu maxes at 56C full load over 2 hrs but then the NB overheats (90c)

I tried upping the volts on NB and NB/CPU to no avail, I wonder if any1 else
has this problem?

I have the c2 step 140wTDP phII x4 965be.

Running on a safe 3.6ghz and still the NB is at about 80c


----------



## SystemTech

Thats far too high, the highest i have seen is like 40*C on mine. You should possibly try re-seating your NB heatsink. you will be required to remove the whole thing though because of the heatpipes. I think that its not making propper contact with the northbridge processor.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Damnit, I was afraid I had to dismount the whole damn thing... I took a closer look at it now, it seems I only need to remove screws on the sides.... maybe I`m wrong but I will get crackin at it...

Thx 4 the fast reply systemtech









Ordered the thermaltake NB cooler (spirit 2 or something),
gonna mount the cheap thermaltake 745 watercooling on wednesday.


----------



## roxxphatcox

I only needed 2 remove the 2 screws on the side to get off the
heatsink and I was pretty surprised when I took a look^^

Attachment 143857

No wonder the NB was hot as hell, it looked like someone had
rammed a screwdriver in the surface,

The original paste had little or no connection to the surface of the NB,
and therefore no heat dissapation.

I bought this mobo 1 week ago, and Im considering an RMA.

as a temporary solution I sanded down the spikes and cleaned it,
threw on some Nexus silver goop and gonna test the temps now.

I`ll be back


----------



## roxxphatcox

I have no intention of spamming, but here are the results after a 3dmark 06 run
with the cpu @3.8ghz. The NB stabilizes @59c ... is that acceptable?
or should it be even lower?


----------



## Trogdor

Lower is never a bad thing but that isn't bad. What case are you using?


----------



## roxxphatcox

Well, its a frankenstein case







Its a dragon chieftec tower with parts from a lian li tower and some custom hard drive solution to support 10 hard-drives with 3 80mm fans mounted on the side-door. (Why I did that I`m not sure since I only have 2 hard-drives







) What can I say.... I like to cut metal^^

I havent got the door on now, so its open .... I can do some testing with the door shut.

I wonder if the new version of pc probe can monitor the NB temps correctly :S


----------



## Trogdor

As long as you have a fan blowing on the NB you should be fine. PCProbe II seems to report accurate NB temps for me.


----------



## roxxphatcox

I looped the 3dmark06 cpu tests 6 runs, the NB temps from pcprobe is 62C max and 53C for the SB. Max temp for CPU is 58c and mobo 39c

I have a fan blowing in the general direction of the NB heatsink (approx 30cm from it),
its an 80mm fan.

The cpu/nb volt is 1.11-1.13v, and the cpu that is still on auto at a whopping 1.52v .

The NB 1.8v is @ 1.81v.

Maybe I`ll keep this mobo after all, even if the NB was a bit damaged.

Thinking of getting the thermaltake NB cooler w/fan (spirit ii) ...

One thing I noticed when I removed the heatsink for the NB on the crosshair iii,
maybe it was my tired eyes but the surface looked a bit bigger than my old
m2n-32sli deluxe am2+ mainboard... probably only me


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
Well, its a frankenstein case







Its a dragon chieftec tower

i had that case, awesome case!

you only took the top half of the heatsink off, you need to take the actual heat pipe off to get at the NB chip


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bringonblink* 
i had that case, awesome case!

you only took the top half of the heatsink off, you need to take the actual heat pipe off to get at the NB chip

I know, but I`m pretty sure I got to the base of the problem anyways:S

Since the surface under the upper heatsink was damaged and had metal
sticking up about 0.3mm denying the heatsink proper contact.

Sanding it down and applying new paste lowered the temp about 20 degrees C . I`m fine with it for now, when I get the watercooling and further OC ,
I will be monitoring the NB closely







hehe


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
I know, but I`m pretty sure I got to the base of the problem anyways:S

Since the surface under the upper heatsink was damaged and had metal
sticking up about 0.3mm denying the heatsink proper contact.

Sanding it down and applying new paste lowered the temp about 20 degrees C . I`m fine with it for now, when I get the watercooling and further OC ,
I will be monitoring the NB closely







hehe

i had a similar issue but i just tightened the northbridge even tighter than factory tightened it and my temps went from 50(c) to 34(c)


----------



## SystemTech

Glad to hear your temps are better but they should probably be 10 - 20 *C lower than that. mine idles at about 35*C and loads at 40*C.

Tightening should help a bit but at the same time, you don't want to over tighten.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Well, gonna check the temps today and if they still linger around 60c I will return the mainboard.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

is there any difference on these two :

Clear CMOS (at the back i/o plate) & MEM OK on the board ..

I've tried both (_having no post because of the ram timings_) and it seem to have the same effect after pressing either of the two .. they both reset the settings on the bios on defaults..

is that how it should be??


----------



## Trogdor

I've only had to use the clear CMOS button on the I/O panel, never the MEM Ok. 
Clear CMOS resets all the BIOS settings to default on my board.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



I've only had to use the clear CMOS button on the I/O panel, never the MEM Ok.


Same here


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Thanks guys ..
for reference do press it next time you got problems on the bios settings ..


----------



## metal_gunjee

Someone please let me know what I have to do to get the SupremeFX X-Fi driver and software working properly.
All the software installs but none of it will work and device manager shows only a "High Definition Audio Device" after installation.

I've tried to research this and found people saying to register the card but I have no idea how. There's no registration program in the Creative program files like I've found while using other products such as Sound Blaster Audigy, nor is there anything on the CD that I can find.

I found a driver link posted earlier in this thread but the archive I downloaded was bad.
I'm stumped. Getting ready to put the Audigy back in if I can't get this going.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
Someone please let me know what I have to do to get the SupremeFX X-Fi driver and software working properly.
All the software installs but none of it will work and device manager shows only a "High Definition Audio Device" after installation.

I've tried to research this and found people saying to register the card but I have no idea how. There's no registration program in the Creative program files like I've found while using other products such as Sound Blaster Audigy, nor is there anything on the CD that I can find.

I found a driver link posted earlier in this thread but the archive I downloaded was bad.
I'm stumped. Getting ready to put the Audigy back in if I can't get this going.









uninstall all creative software you get first off.

then go here
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=2Y4dQFaJ6gPN18cQ

and download the audio driver (Version 5.10.1.6605/6.10.1.6600 )

install that, then go back to

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=2Y4dQFaJ6gPN18cQ

and under utilities download the supreme fx xfi software ( Version 1.0(R19) )

and install :O


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


uninstall all creative software you get first off.

then go here
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=2Y4dQFaJ6gPN18cQ

and download the audio driver (Version 5.10.1.6605/6.10.1.6600 )

install that, then go back to

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=2Y4dQFaJ6gPN18cQ

and under utilities download the supreme fx xfi software ( Version 1.0(R19) )

and install :O


Ha! I was thrown off by the name SoundMax. Didn't even bother to download it. Seems like no matter how long I do this I still miss the obvious here and there!








I'll try it now. Thanx.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


Ha! I was thrown off by the name SoundMax. Didn't even bother to download it. Seems like no matter how long I do this I still miss the obvious here and there!








I'll try it now. Thanx.


no problem, i suggested a few pages back getting the soundmax drivers on the front page, OP heed my call!!

let me know how it goes


----------



## richie_2010

hi just wondering if anyone could helpme does the motherboard use the 8 pin powert or only the 4 pin, just asking becausethe cover over 4 of the connections


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


hi just wondering if anyone could helpme does the motherboard use the 8 pin powert or only the 4 pin, just asking becausethe cover over 4 of the connections


it only uses the 8 pin


----------



## richie_2010

my power supply only has the 4pin thing do i need a new supply or could a converter do the job


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richie_2010* 
my power supply only has the 4pin thing do i need a new supply or could a converter do the job

probably a new one but not too sure


----------



## richie_2010

i cant find any psus with a 8pin thing just 20+4 and the 4 pin for cpu, i read somewhere people only use the 4 pin, guess this would underpower the board


----------



## metal_gunjee

Just an example but here's the one I have.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182067

Plenty of power, both 4-pin and 8-pin 12V connectors for cpu power, and 4 6-pin PCI-E connectors for high end video cards. I would recommend it for the price, though back when I bought it it was about $20 more.









Great PSU for quad-core and 2 GPU's in my opinion.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


no problem, i suggested a few pages back getting the soundmax drivers on the front page, OP heed my call!!

let me know how it goes


Flawless. I'm sure this won't be the last thoughtless mistake of mine.








Happpens to the best of us I guess. Thanx again.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


i cant find any psus with a 8pin thing just 20+4 and the 4 pin for cpu, i read somewhere people only use the 4 pin, guess this would underpower the board


Well, to quote the manual:

-Ensure to remove the cap on the EATX12V connector before connecting
an 8pin EPS +12v power plug
-Use only an 8 pin EPS +12v power plug for the EATX12V power connector.

Not sure why they decided to put a cap on 4 of the connectors,
probably to annoy people


----------



## metal_gunjee

That's most unfortunate for those who don't have 8-pin 12V connector on their power supply. There are boards that will allow operation with only 4 pins even though they would have an 8-pin connector, too bad this isn't one of them. The plug on 4 of the pins would lead you to think this would be possible on this motherboard.
Then again any system builder should do their research and know what they have and are getting before they make a purchase.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


That's most unfortunate for those who don't have 8-pin 12V connector on their power supply. There are boards that will allow operation with only 4 pins even though they would have an 8-pin connector, too bad this isn't one of them. The plug on 4 of the pins would lead you to think this would be possible on this motherboard.
Then again any system builder should do their research and know what they have and are getting before they make a purchase.


Most unfortunate indeed, I wonder if its possible to use an adapter?
I would guess it would draw a substansial amount of power, but it`s
still only 4x12v+ and 4x12v- . But in the long run a better power supply that supports the new ATX standard would be preferable.

Half the fun of being on a bugdet is the ninjasolutions









If I were to have this problem and no cash, I would use one of my
adapters I got left over from my hd4850 cards, done some "blacksmithing"
and ofc made sure I got the right polarity on the connections








Depending on the 12v rails on the current PSU I would atleast get the mobo
to b00t


----------



## roxxphatcox

Found this btw http://www.frozencpu.com/psu-147.html , and your
current PSU got a 20A 12v rail (I would have divided the molex to get power from both rails though







)


----------



## Boomer1979

Hello all, new to the forums, have read a lot of good info here, but have a question that I have not been able to find an answer too.

I have an Asus Crosshair III Formula Mobo running the 1403 Bios. I also have 8GB of G.SKILL Ripjaws Series(4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL.

Now to my understanding this is supposed to be running at 1600Mhz. I check the Bios and its running at 1333Mhz.

When I change it to 1600 it will reboot after showing the windows logo, and or give me a BSOD. I tried to up the voltage, and it ran fine just idling for about 10 minutes before a BSOD.

Question is, has any one run into similar problems that can recommend a solution? Cause I feel I may be missing something to get my RAM to run at its advertised 1600Mhz.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boomer1979* 
Hello all, new to the forums, have read a lot of good info here, but have a question that I have not been able to find an answer too.

I have an Asus Crosshair III Formula Mobo running the 1403 Bios. I also have 8GB of G.SKILL Ripjaws Series(4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL.

Now to my understanding this is supposed to be running at 1600Mhz. I check the Bios and its running at 1333Mhz.

When I change it to 1600 it will reboot after showing the windows logo, and or give me a BSOD. I tried to up the voltage, and it ran fine just idling for about 10 minutes before a BSOD.

Question is, has any one run into similar problems that can recommend a solution? Cause I feel I may be missing something to get my RAM to run at its advertised 1600Mhz.

check you timings as well.
I think best way to answer for me is I bought the mushkin 996657 2 sets for a total of 8gb like you . They are advertised to run at 1600 7-7-7-20-1t 1.85v-1.95v according to mushkin. What I did was go and in bios switched it to 1600, i actually kept voltage on auto, and manually put the timings to 7-7-7-20-1t rest on auto and it worked for me EXCEPT intel maximum burn test would bsod or freeze. I put my volts to 1.90 (since thats what cpuz the jpec shows hwat it recommends ) and since than I can run a full 20 runs of maximun intel burn test ( @stock everything else btw)

I think an easy way of seeing what your ram timings should be is if you have cpu z under the jpec std, it should tell you what timings and voltages ur ram should be set too , KEEP in mind that for 1600 its under 800mhz (dual channel you double it for the 1600 mhz)

Hope this helps ( ps and btw yes if you put your ram volts to over I think 1.75 manually it turns yellow and the led light on mobo will turn amber but I guess this is normal)


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
I have a problem with this board, the northbridge is getting hot as hell (90C and shuts down)

I can get a stable overclock @ 3.84ghz with a aftermarket air cooler,
the cpu maxes at 56C full load over 2 hrs but then the NB overheats (90c)

I tried upping the volts on NB and NB/CPU to no avail, I wonder if any1 else
has this problem?

I have the c2 step 140wTDP phII x4 965be.

Running on a safe 3.6ghz and still the NB is at about 80c

Same problem but with the Phenom II x4 965BE C3 125W. Dumb question, but all you did was pull the pinned heatsink off, cleaned up the "damage", and new grease?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Thats far too high, the highest i have seen is like 40*C on mine. You should possibly try re-seating your NB heatsink. you will be required to remove the whole thing though because of the heatpipes. I think that its not making proper contact with the northbridge processor.

Will this way work better than just pulling the iROG pinned heatsink off the NB heatpipe assembly?

Sorry if these are dumb questions, I'm just wondering at the best method. I'm kinda PO'd that I had to wait nearly a month to order this as a replacement to my M4A79T Deluxe (started acting funky), only to think I got a piece of crap. However it seems that this isn't an extremely common problem but it is enough to start a few threads on various forums.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
Same problem but with the Phenom II x4 965BE C3 125W. Dumb question, but all you did was pull the pinned heatsink off, cleaned up the "damage", and new grease?

Will this way work better than just pulling the iROG pinned heatsink off the NB heatpipe assembly?

Sorry if these are dumb questions, I'm just wondering at the best method. I'm kinda PO'd that I had to wait nearly a month to order this as a replacement to my M4A79T Deluxe (started acting funky), only to think I got a piece of crap. However it seems that this isn't an extremely common problem but it is enough to start a few threads on various forums.

1, Well basically, yeah







2 screws , sanded down the damage so the heatsink could connect with the surface and new grease.

2. If taking off the heatsink alone shows no anomalities , u probably
will have to take off the whole heatpipe assembly.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



no problem, i suggested a few pages back getting the soundmax drivers on the front page, OP heed my call!!


Its already there and has been since you suggested it.

Welcoms to :
roxxphatcox
metal_gunjee
Boomer1979
LoneWolf3574
(If i am missing anyone please let me know)

Quote:



Then again any system builder should do their research and know what they have and are getting before they make a purchase.


Lol, i never did. bought a new PSU a month before i ordered my board and was complete and absolute grace that my new PSU had a 8pin CPU connector.


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Its already there and has been since you suggested it.

Welcoms to :
roxxphatcox
metal_gunjee
Boomer1979
LoneWolf3574
(If i am missing anyone please let me know)

Lol, i never did. bought a new PSU a month before i ordered my board and was complete and absolute grace that my new PSU had a 8pin CPU connector.


im only seeing the x fi utility on the front page :s


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richie_2010* 
hi just wondering if anyone could helpme does the motherboard use the 8 pin powert or only the 4 pin, just asking becausethe cover over 4 of the connections

i read some answers and they were wrong, so i'll help you out..
this board has the 8pin power mode, yet you can use it as a 4pin, like i'm doing till you get a newer PSU, you might get lower performance overall, but i'm still very happy with it..
the "other" 4pin is covered with a plastic thingy which also means you dont need the 8pin to make it work..it's only recomended...


----------



## BlueLights

Quote:

Hello all, new to the forums, have read a lot of good info here, but have a question that I have not been able to find an answer too.

I have an Asus Crosshair III Formula Mobo running the 1403 Bios. I also have 8GB of G.SKILL Ripjaws Series(4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL.

Now to my understanding this is supposed to be running at 1600Mhz. I check the Bios and its running at 1333Mhz.

When I change it to 1600 it will reboot after showing the windows logo, and or give me a BSOD. I tried to up the voltage, and it ran fine just idling for about 10 minutes before a BSOD.

Question is, has any one run into similar problems that can recommend a solution? Cause I feel I may be missing something to get my RAM to run at its advertised 1600Mhz.
This happens because the native speed the board is set to run memory at is 1333 MHZ, it lists 1600 under an (OC) profile. My ram is rated to run at 1600 as well, though after reading around and seeing if the higher speeds were worth it, I opted for tighter timings, I've tested both and I have found that AMD systems generally like tighter ram timings vs Higher speeds, the extra 267 MHZ doesnt really give much of an increase (For me at least) and it was a little harder to get my ram to run at 1600, whereas all I had to do for my timings, was lower them from CL-8 to CL-7, they were already running under-clocked so I had no issues =) Yay for extra clock cycles!


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkShooter* 
i read some answers and they were wrong, so i'll help you out..
this board has the 8pin power mode, yet you can use it as a 4pin, like i'm doing till you get a newer PSU, you might get lower performance overall, but i'm still very happy with it..
the "other" 4pin is covered with a plastic thingy which also means you dont need the 8pin to make it work..it's only recomended...

To quote myself (and the manual)

-Ensure to remove the cap on the EATX12V connector before connecting
an 8pin EPS +12v power plug
-Use _*only*_ an 8 pin EPS +12v power plug for the EATX12V power connector.

But as you say m8, if it works it works.

I gave a link to an adapter from molex to 8pin EATX12v... 9.99$ I think









[email protected] ONLY 8 pin connector...
Maybe the SS made the manual








DU WILLST DER ACHTPIN CONNECTOR AUFBRAUCHEN









(Sorry about the rubbish German)


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, Updated the sound card installation. bringonblink please can you just double check and make sure i have it correct.

Thanks


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


i read some answers and they were wrong, so i'll help you out..
this board has the 8pin power mode, yet you can use it as a 4pin, like i'm doing till you get a newer PSU, you might get lower performance overall, but i'm still very happy with it..
the "other" 4pin is covered with a plastic thingy which also means you dont need the 8pin to make it work..it's only recomended...


i also read this thats why i was confused, i just recently brought new psu to run my gtx260 so buying another is goin be a pain, already have 4 lol. i have also seen the adapters and a 2 molex would be better but couldnt i buy another 4pin and use both or does it have be 1 8 pin


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


i had a similar issue but i just tightened the northbridge even tighter than factory tightened it and my temps went from 50(c) to 34(c)


on my old motherboard i replacedthe push pins for small nut and bolt and aopplied mx3 paste was high 70s before but never touched 55 after


----------



## richie_2010

http://www.google.co.uk/products/cat...326&sa=title#p

sorry to post again but this sort thing i was meaning.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


http://www.google.co.uk/products/cat...326&sa=title#p

sorry to post again but this sort thing i was meaning.


Thats the one u want m8







Excellent find








U should be up and running in no`time.

Good Luck


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox*


Thats the one u want m8







Excellent find








U should be up and running in no`time.

Good Luck


well i am going to buy the board from amazon on friday but looking at the crosshair 2 will save me some money rather having upgrade ddr3 for lil gain, thanks for your help dint get much from the crosshair 2 side lol


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox*


To quote myself (and the manual)

-Ensure to remove the cap on the EATX12V connector before connecting
an 8pin EPS +12v power plug
-Use_* only*_ an 8 pin EPS +12v power plug for the EATX12V power connector.

But as you say m8, if it works it works.

I gave a link to an adapter from molex to 8pin EATX12v... 9.99$ I think









[email protected] ONLY 8 pin connector...
Maybe the SS made the manual








DU WILLST DER ACHTPIN CONNECTOR AUFBRAUCHEN









(Sorry about the rubbish German)


i know what you mean, but Asus guys sometimes are dumbasses =X
hell they can put up some decent hardware, but they fail to understand crap out of it...
so yes...
personal experience, it does power up with 1 4pin power connector without a problem, been running it since january, the only time it failed me was when i screwed up the clocks..


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Hey roxxphatcox & SystemTech, I'm back and I hate to beat on that old horse some more, but I'm not having much luck with my NB heat issue. I couldn't get the finned plate off the heatsink at all, only one screw would come free. So I ended up pulling the entire heatsink assembly off the motherboard, turns out that 1 of the 2 standoffs was crooked so I removed it and placed back in properly. That didn't help my temperatures much at all, ~10C loss from 70C. I took 4 of the red cardboard washers that came with a case that I bought my daughter and placed those on the back (2 each screw) and got about another 2C knocked off. So right now it idles about 56-58C and loads at 61-65C with the only tweak done being bringing my Mushkins up to basic stock settings and underclocking them at 1333MHz, 1.85500VDC, 7-7-6-18. Everything else is default currently.

Needless to say, I'm about to RMA this board. Any other ideas or suggestions would be appreciated. I'd consider going to water cooling, but I just can't afford to do a custom system right now and I don't want to go with a "kit", I've heard to many stories about those.

Also do you know if NewEgg.com will send me a new board first or will I have to go without for about a week or so again?

On the upside, I LOVE THIS BOARD. Best dam tweaker I've ever had.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


Hey roxxphatcox & SystemTech, I'm back and I hate to beat on that old horse some more, but I'm not having much luck with my NB heat issue. I couldn't get the finned plate off the heatsink at all, only one screw would come free. So I ended up pulling the entire heatsink assembly off the motherboard, turns out that 1 of the 2 standoffs was crooked so I removed it and placed back in properly. That didn't help my temperatures much at all, ~10C loss from 70C. I took 4 of the red cardboard washers that came with a case that I bought my daughter and placed those on the back (2 each screw) and got about another 2C knocked off. So right now it idles about 56-58C and loads at 61-65C with the only tweak done being bringing my Mushkins up to basic stock settings and underclocking them at 1333MHz, 1.85500VDC, 7-7-6-18. Everything else is default currently.

Needless to say, I'm about to RMA this board. Any other ideas or suggestions would be appreciated. I'd consider going to water cooling, but I just can't afford to do a custom system right now and I don't want to go with a "kit", I've heard to many stories about those.

Also do you know if NewEgg.com will send me a new board first or will I have to go without for about a week or so again?

On the upside, I LOVE THIS BOARD. Best dam tweaker I've ever had.


That`s 2 bad m8:/ I`m gonna RMA mine 2, I was going to return it on tuesday but they didnt have it in stock yet so I`m gonna wait till
they get it. That is the plus side of paying 10-15% extra in a local store









Still getting about 62-64C at load, this is not "That hot" for the NB , 
but since I bought this for OC`ing and tweaking this is unacceptable.

Having an "oven" in the center of the MB isnt excactly performance-enhancing









GL on your RMA m8


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox*


That`s 2 bad m8:/ I`m gonna RMA mine 2, I was going to return it on tuesday but they didnt have it in stock yet so I`m gonna wait till
they get it. That is the plus side of paying 10-15% extra in a local store









Still getting about 62-64C at load, this is not "That hot" for the NB , 
but since I bought this for OC`ing and tweaking this is unacceptable.

Having an "oven" in the center of the MB isnt excactly performance-enhancing









GL on your RMA m8










Agreed and SHOULD my RMA be accepted the very first thing I'm checking is the NB/SB/Mosfet heatpipe assembly, LOL. Off it comes for a visual inspection.

My god, I hope NewEgg has more of these, they're on backorder again and I sure would hate to have to wait another month just to get my replacement mobo.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
Agreed and SHOULD my RMA be accepted the very first thing I'm checking is the NB/SB/Mosfet heatpipe assembly, LOL. Off it comes for a visual inspection.

My god, I hope NewEgg has more of these, they're on backorder again and I sure would hate to have to wait another month just to get my replacement mobo.

I called my store on monday and they said they would order it from their main storage (it takes about a day in delivery) and I even sent them a
mail with pictures of the damage so they`d know it was a legitimate
RMA. Still no word from them, either by mail or any confirmation on the
website about their inventory on the mobo.

So I pulled a fast one and ordered a new board and clicked "pay in store" ,
so now I will get a mail when my new board is ready for pickup









Can`t play a playah









I feel good about myself now *patting myself on the head*

I will celebrate when all this is over with a victory turnip


----------



## SystemTech

Gosh guys, thats like really not cool. 2 RMA's happening at the same time. It is wrong though that the idle temps are so high. I would say an idle temp that is 10 - 20*C above ambient is ok. anything more is unacceptable. Well at least soon everything will be sorted out hopefully for both of your sakes.

Quote:

So I pulled a fast one and ordered a new board and clicked "pay in store" ,
so now I will get a mail when my new board is ready for pickup
I hope they don't make you pay for that board. lol. good idea anyway though.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Guys .. I'll just say this so you have some positve to hope for because RMA'ing really sucks ..

What if..
just "if" they run out of the mobo and replaced it with the new Crosshair IV ..


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


Guys .. I'll just say this so you have some positve to hope for because RMA'ing really sucks ..

What if..
just "if" they run out of the mobo and replaced it with the new Crosshair IV ..










would be pretty sweet, but i literally got my RMA 3 days ago.... and im still runing a CIII


----------



## YaGit(TM)

haha.. 
well we do read stories of such parts being replaced with a new tech for some reason ..









Indeed it's goin' to be pretty sweet...


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


Guys .. I'll just say this so you have some positve to hope for because RMA'ing really sucks ..

What if..
just "if" they run out of the mobo and replaced it with the new Crosshair IV ..










I would crap myself out of PURE joy,









I've still got my M4A79T Deluxe to fall back on, but some weird stuff with that. The best I can get out of it is stock without a crash. Manually setting the DDR3 in the BIOS is no problem, everything else is a gamble. I was going to give it to my son here at the end of the school year, but now I guess I'll just roll my hardware back to the 955 C2 w/ a lapped Xiggy HDT-S1283. The upside is the lapping dropped 6C and the fan is a PWM, the downside, I still have to wait for my replacement Crosshair III


----------



## AaronGR

I had RMA my board when I first got it too, it sucked but was well worth it, now my idle temps are no more than 23-27c and my Load temps Prime 95 are around 33-38c with 70f. Only thing I still dont quite understand is my SB and NB are always +5-10c more than my CPU.


----------



## phibrizo

what program are you guys using to monitor you nb/sb/mosfet temps?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
what program are you guys using to monitor you nb/sb/mosfet temps?


i use ASUS pc probe 2,download 1.0480:here:http://www.techspot.com/downloads/26...-pc-probe.html


----------



## Trogdor

pc probe here too.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



What if..
just "if" they run out of the mobo and replaced it with the new Crosshair IV ..


I think i would try and ban them out of pure jealousy...

Welcome to the club AaronGR


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
what program are you guys using to monitor you nb/sb/mosfet temps?

Everest


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


Everest


me too


----------



## Xinthran

I use Everest Ultimate, PCProbe, and HWMonitor Pro, can also use AOD


----------



## Xinthran

I'm going to be getting rid of my CM Hyper 212+ in favor of a Mugen 2 pretty soon. Hope that will reduce my crazy temps. Reseating my current cooler didn't do too much.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

hey any of y all have ur crosshair connected to a the logitech z5500's? i'm got a thread open about the issue but thought maybe yall might now. trying to connect them via toslink but they say no digital data. do i need to adjust a setting on my system and if so where???


----------



## phibrizo

HAHA guys, you are going to like this, i have been trying for the life of me to get my cpu stable higher than 3.6ghz, for the life of my it wouldnt be stable past that. i was about to give up since i thought i was running the bios ver. 1301. Yea, i take a look, im runnig ber 0702. I updated to version 1301 and ill oc it later on tonight to see if updateing bios will make my cpu stable at higher speeds(hopefully it does)


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phibrizo*


HAHA guys, you are going to like this, i have been trying for the life of me to get my cpu stable higher than 3.6ghz, for the life of my it wouldnt be stable past that. i was about to give up since i thought i was running the bios ver. 1301. Yea, i take a look, im runnig ber 0702. I updated to version 1301 and ill oc it later on tonight to see if updateing bios will make my cpu stable at higher speeds(hopefully it does)


----------



## Ekzessive

Long time lurker... First time OC'er and poster









After many attempts trying to find a stable OC and much reading... well and the realization that accidentally turning on ACC... After many MANY freezes/restarts/BSODs and general amazement that Win7 is STILL loading and not corrupted, I managed to get 3.9 stable at 1.475 volts /w 8gigs ram... Max temp was 56c on Air. I think I can get a bit more out of it









At any rate Im pretty sure the file that I tried upping didnt work but Ill post validation soon as I can. CPU/NB and HT were both left at defaults.

Ekz


----------



## Boomer1979

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boomer1979*


Hello all, new to the forums, have read a lot of good info here, but have a question that I have not been able to find an answer too.

I have an Asus Crosshair III Formula Mobo running the 1403 Bios. I also have 8GB of G.SKILL Ripjaws Series(4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL.

Now to my understanding this is supposed to be running at 1600Mhz. I check the Bios and its running at 1333Mhz.

When I change it to 1600 it will reboot after showing the windows logo, and or give me a BSOD. I tried to up the voltage, and it ran fine just idling for about 10 minutes before a BSOD.

Question is, has any one run into similar problems that can recommend a solution? Cause I feel I may be missing something to get my RAM to run at its advertised 1600Mhz.



Well finaly got my Ram running stable at 1600Mhz, had to adjust the timings from 9-9-9-24 to 7-9-7-24 with the voltage uped to 1.65v from 1.5. Been running stable for 24+ hours, getting ready to try my hand at OCing the CPU.

God I love this motherboard.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boomer1979*


Well finaly got my Ram running stable at 1600Mhz, had to adjust the timings from 9-9-9-24 to 7-9-7-24 with the voltage uped to 1.65v from 1.5. Been running stable for 24+ hours, getting ready to try my hand at OCing the CPU.

God I love this motherboard.


hi boomer, if you place your memory on the voltage thats on your chip 1st and then boot, then restart again and just change your timings one by one. i had this prob on the gigabyte board i got at the min and my kingston 1066 couldnt get it past 800


----------



## Pavo

playing around got this finally stable will try for higher speed but I think i might be maxed at 3.6 with this fsb due to temps, I'm maxing out at 61c during burn in with 60 being more or less the temp

SO also maybe some warning should be in order to people who are using stock fan/paste unless this was only my fault somehow

but I repasted using arctic silver 5 and almost frkn broke my processor taking off stock heatsink. apparently the stock paste glued my proc onto the heatsink so that when removing it I actually "ripped" oout my proc from the socket bending 4-6 pins in the process. Boy was I pissed and almost out a proc. luckily I was able to take a nail filer and use the smooth tip to gently, very gently bend the pins back and no probs yet (about 2 weeks since)

Hm... so i can't restart or post, even though stablility passed, unless i set my Ht to 2100 (from 2400)...

Though I cant take my proc out of the socket when I tried before putting in the heatsink again......


----------



## Ekzessive

Quote:



playing around got this finally stable will try for higher speed but I think i might be maxed at 3.6 with this fsb due to temps, I'm maxing out at 61c during burn in with 60 being more or less the temp

SO also maybe some warning should be in order to people who are using stock fan/paste unless this was only my fault somehow

but I repasted using arctic silver 5 and almost frkn broke my processor taking off stock heatsink. apparently the stock paste glued my proc onto the heatsink so that when removing it I actually "ripped" oout my proc from the socket bending 4-6 pins in the process. Boy was I pissed and almost out a proc. luckily I was able to take a nail filer and use the smooth tip to gently, very gently bend the pins back and no probs yet (about 2 weeks since)

Hm... so i can't restart or post, even though stablility passed, unless i set my Ht to 2100 (from 2400)...

Though I cant take my proc out of the socket when I tried before putting in the heatsink again......


Mind posting exact voltages for NB, HT, CPU/NB etc that you used for this run? We have exactly the same setup except for I have an aftermarket HS on mine. Im interested to see if a) I can duplicate and b) if I can run the same FSB with a higher OC.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


playing around got this finally stable will try for higher speed but I think i might be maxed at 3.6 with this fsb due to temps, I'm maxing out at 61c during burn in with 60 being more or less the temp

SO also maybe some warning should be in order to people who are using stock fan/paste unless this was only my fault somehow

but I repasted using arctic silver 5 and almost frkn broke my processor taking off stock heatsink. apparently the stock paste glued my proc onto the heatsink so that when removing it I actually "ripped" oout my proc from the socket bending 4-6 pins in the process. Boy was I pissed and almost out a proc. luckily I was able to take a nail filer and use the smooth tip to gently, very gently bend the pins back and no probs yet (about 2 weeks since)

Hm... so i can't restart or post, even though stablility passed, unless i set my Ht to 2100 (from 2400)...

Though I cant take my proc out of the socket when I tried before putting in the heatsink again......



The same happened to my x2 6000+ I spent 2 hours bending back 2.5 rows of pins to get it down in the socket again:S pain in the a%#
anyways
I was wondering, why are you overclocking your bus speed like that^^

The performance gain in overclocking the FSB and the HT link is 
practically nothing compared to overclocking the CPU.

Rather underclock the HT and get more OC on the CPU 
for performance gain... That is my experience anyways
on the am2/am2+ plattform, I don`t think the AM3 is
radically changed on that point(correct me if Im wrong)

*curious*

To get most performance I would set the ht link to 2000 or even less, 
use the cpu multiplier and find out what speed that doesnt work and bring it down 0.5x
and then adjust the FSB up abit to find the sweet spot







and then u can mess 
with Mr volt


----------



## Pavo

my cpu is set @ 1.30v, mem @ 1.96 rest on auto...

the higher the fsb the better over all system performance, or so I thought? though i do think the ht is maxed out at 2k or so but still trying to read up on this , but basically the higher the fsb you can get it will increase your memory performance, you vid card and any other things that are controlled by the fsb....


----------



## SystemTech

Hey Ekzessive, so you got a crosshair III? Go to Quick Links > User Control Panel > Edit System and update with your setup so we can see what you got. You can also edit your signature if you want and your Avatar.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


my cpu is set @ 1.30v, mem @ 1.96 rest on auto...

the higher the fsb the better over all system performance, or so I thought? though i do think the ht is maxed out at 2k or so but still trying to read up on this , but basically the higher the fsb you can get it will increase your memory performance, you vid card and any other things that are controlled by the fsb....


That was a low cpu voltage.... stock is around 1.4v

Well, u can do an experiment: Run 3dmark06 with your current settings,
and compare it with my method maxxing cpu oc.

And you can ofc bench the memory in sisoft sandra etc.

But since u called your comp for pavo gaming and use a 5870 gpu 
I would belive your after best overall gaming performance.

And I`m pretty sure u would achieve that with highest possible stable
OC on the CPU/GPU. That is were the performance gain is,
OC`ing the memory and tightening the timings helps a bit (but not much)

I see little or no performance gain in overclocking the HT, only stability 
problems. The same with the FSB.

OC`ing the the FSB had much more impact on earlier platforms, now I can
only see little or no improvement in performance.

Edit: Just noticed u got the c3 revision of the 965be which stocks at 1.3125v? (correct me if Im wrong)







still early in Norway


----------



## Merby

heres my frist verified with llc off. voltages are completely different with llc off.










@ 3933
Cpuv : 1.5
cpunb : 1.35
nb speed: 2482


----------



## Pavo

its 1.25 v actually, or at least i can run it at stock at 1.25 and this is running fine with 1.30 for my little oc.

and ya i get way better scores ocing my fsb than just by the multiplier. this current set up with my gpu @ 900/1200 gives me a score of 20047 3dmark06 while my score with a 3.9 ghz oc with just multiplier gives me a 21k score. my mem is always set @ 1600 with 7-7-7-20-1t. I tried 6-6-6-18-1t but im scared to up my voltages over 2 with stock cooling so I cant get it stable .


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


its 1.25 v actually, or at least i can run it at stock at 1.25 and this is running fine with 1.30 for my little oc.

and ya i get way better scores ocing my fsb than just by the multiplier. this current set up with my gpu @ 900/1200 gives me a score of 20047 3dmark06 while my score with a 3.9 ghz oc with just multiplier gives me a 21k score. my mem is always set @ 1600 with 7-7-7-20-1t. I tried 6-6-6-18-1t but im scared to up my voltages over 2 with stock cooling so I cant get it stable .


20047 score is lower than 21k...

Are you confirming what I said? That OC`ing the cpu gives more
performance gain than OC`ing the FSB?

I got 21k with my crossfire [email protected]/993 and the [email protected],
however, I ran the test in 1280x720 instead of 1280x1024 so I will get back to you with more comparable scores.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Got my new RMA BOARD TODAY
















And the NB temps are normal!







whopeee

The guy at the store was not impressed over me "sanding down the NB" etc, but he cut me some slack... I have spent over 6k dollars in the store and I think that gave me the edge








And by a festive mistake I accidently put my wireless antenna in the package with my broken mainboard, so Im back on a hardline hehe









I couldnt wait to get my watercooling installed so I hooked up everything, no testing and just went for it








Took me less than 3 hours since all the cables for the motherboard was allready in place







The watercooling kit was tremendously easy to install,
but when I get to modding the cabinet It will look much better
 







I basically just threw everything in









Gonna upload some pictures after I have tested how good the cooling is









Then there will be alot of work sorting the cables etc hehe


----------



## blueandblack

Hey all,

Ive been using the Crosshair III for about two months now and so far so good. I have another two days before I upgrade to the GPU and Hard drive in my signature though. I have some queshtons now and might need help later on trying to get a stable overclock.

Do you guys use the SATA drivers from the ASUS site or the Windows 7 default ? Is this something needed just for running a RAID setup ?

I want to make sure my memory is running in dual channel. I have read through this whole thread and noticed in pictures of some of the systems here with ram installed in the two blue slots, two white slots, or one in a white slot and another in a blue. So which is it ? The user guide is unclear and mentions orange slots.


----------



## GabrielZ666

Hi to all! New to the forum and new to high end PCs also







I almost finish reading the entire thread, and I'm learning a lot about the motherboard and the CPU as well. Soon I'll be confident enough to try some OC in my system, I'm a little scared right now, especially after flashing my VGA twice due to wrong ROMs order (DAMN ATI!).
Learned the lesson, I'll gather more knowledge before doing serious changes.

THANKS!


----------



## melantha

i wasnt fast enough on the screen shot but have any of you ever had a pcprobe issue where out of no where it warns of a cpu voltage hike and you look and it says 43.XX and is red... mine jsut did that and then went back to normal

weird

edit:
got it








could it be everest and pcprobe open at the same time?


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
i wasnt fast enough on the screen shot but have any of you ever had a pcprobe issue where out of no where it warns of a cpu voltage hike and you look and it says 43.XX and is red... mine jsut did that and then went back to normal

weird

edit:
got it








could it be everest and pcprobe open at the same time?

mine does that whenever I open up cpu z or other similar programs. it will randomly spike up or down cpu volts or other volts for a sec or two.

I think its just a spike in display of the two programs interacting or something like that.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blueandblack*


Hey all,

Ive been using the Crosshair III for about two months now and so far so good. I have another two days before I upgrade to the GPU and Hard drive in my signature though. I have some queshtons now and might need help later on trying to get a stable overclock.

Do you guys use the SATA drivers from the ASUS site or the Windows 7 default ? Is this something needed just for running a RAID setup ?

I want to make sure my memory is running in dual channel. I have read through this whole thread and noticed in pictures of some of the systems here with ram installed in the two blue slots, two white slots, or one in a white slot and another in a blue. So which is it ? The user guide is unclear and mentions orange slots.


If you're just using 2 sticks of RAM, place them in the slots of the same color, I'd start with the one's nearest the 20+4 power plug.

As far as SATA drivers go, they come with Catalyst, so when you install Catalyst, new "chipset" (i.e. SATA) drivers are installed. Since you have a HD5770 from MSI and I'm assuming you use the ATI Catalyst drivers, I wouldn't worry to much. That's the way I go with the SATA drivers anyway.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


mine does that whenever I open up cpu z or other similar programs. it will randomly spike up or down cpu volts or other volts for a sec or two.

I think its just a spike in display of the two programs interacting or something like that.


I have seen similar errors (opt fan temp warning etc) when I have started up speedfan and cpu-z... Maybe its because these program also "taps" into the temp/volt sensors causing a false reading.


----------



## roxxphatcox

AAARGH!

Can`t seem to get much past 3.9ghz on this c2 chip:/
Havent passed 44c on any OC yet , but I can`t seem to get it stable over 4ghz:S

Reverted the ram and all voltages back to stock settings in an
effort to inch my way to results (a bit cowboy testing in the start







)

This is my highest "stable" OC (1 hour burn-in) @ stock volt settings.
bios:1301

Nb/cpu: 2000mhz

Attachment 145232

Enabling LLC (load line calibration) won`t let me OC further but
it does not effect the overall stability.

Been experimenting with the NB and cpu/nb volt to no avail.

Upping the FSB 250+ and keeping the same clock settings
did not effect stability @3.9ghz but would not run stable @ 4ghz.

Experimenting with AAC which I have never done before,
setting core 0,1 to -4% and core 3,4 to +4% seemed to increase
performance but did not allow any higher clock speeds so Im leaving
this one off for now. (If anyone can explain in some detail what this
feature does I would be most grateful)

The watercooling I installed last night is doing its job, but I can`t
seem to provide enough "juice" to the CPU without creating instability.

The system boots on 4.3ghz, but won`t boot to desktop on 4.1 and 4.2ghz

And the system reports 0mhz when setting it to 4.2ghz.

Still early on with the OC`ing but I am a bit disappointed with the
prelimenary results even for this 140w tdp chip.

Would be grateful to any tips/hints


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GabrielZ666*


Hi to all! New to the forum and new to high end PCs also







I almost finish reading the entire thread, and I'm learning a lot about the motherboard and the CPU as well. Soon I'll be confident enough to try some OC in my system, I'm a little scared right now, especially after flashing my VGA twice due to wrong ROMs order (DAMN ATI!).
Learned the lesson, I'll gather more knowledge before doing serious changes.

THANKS!











welcome...
inbefore, Phenoms arent high end, i7's are..
Phenom's are top notch for AMD, and mid-grade..
they do have the best price-performance ratio, and yes they do pair with i7's sometimes, and they do run awsomely..


----------



## Ekzessive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
AAARGH!

Can`t seem to get much past 3.9ghz on this c2 chip:/
Havent passed 44c on any OC yet , but I can`t seem to get it stable over 4ghz:S

Reverted the ram and all voltages back to stock settings in an
effort to inch my way to results (a bit cowboy testing in the start







)

This is my highest "stable" OC (1 hour burn-in) @ stock volt settings.
bios:1301

Nb/cpu: 2000mhz

Attachment 145232

Enabling LLC (load line calibration) won`t let me OC further but
it does not effect the overall stability.

Been experimenting with the NB and cpu/nb volt to no avail.

Upping the FSB 250+ and keeping the same clock settings
did not effect stability @3.9ghz but would not run stable @ 4ghz.

Experimenting with AAC which I have never done before,
setting core 0,1 to -4% and core 3,4 to +4% seemed to increase
performance but did not allow any higher clock speeds so Im leaving
this one off for now. (If anyone can explain in some detail what this
feature does I would be most grateful)

The watercooling I installed last night is doing its job, but I can`t
seem to provide enough "juice" to the CPU without creating instability.

The system boots on 4.3ghz, but won`t boot to desktop on 4.1 and 4.2ghz

And the system reports 0mhz when setting it to 4.2ghz.

Still early on with the OC`ing but I am a bit disappointed with the
prelimenary results even for this 140w tdp chip.

Would be grateful to any tips/hints









erm.... Your running c2 revision which, to my knowledge, ALOT of people had difficulty breaking through the 4gig barrier with any stability. That being said you might want to think about dual booting and putting a 32bit OS on a seperate partition for OC'ing and then migrate everything to the 32 bit if you can get it stable. From what I read the c2 revision had alot of stability issues on 64bit OS when trying to break 4gig.... Prolly due to the amount of stress being put on the IMC.


----------



## melantha

just thought i would throw in a pic of my cIII doing what it does best. being sexy


----------



## roxxphatcox

And shexy it is


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ekzessive*


erm.... Your running c2 revision which, to my knowledge, ALOT of people had difficulty breaking through the 4gig barrier with any stability. That being said you might want to think about dual booting and putting a 32bit OS on a seperate partition for OC'ing and then migrate everything to the 32 bit if you can get it stable. From what I read the c2 revision had alot of stability issues on 64bit OS when trying to break 4gig.... Prolly due to the amount of stress being put on the IMC.


But I don`t want a 32bit OS







(maybe I will succumb and install it tomorrow if I can`t get over 4ghz tonight)

This is starting to get to me









Cant for the life of me get it over 4ghz no matter what:S
I have practically tried everything, it seems as there is a wall at 4ghz.

At 3.9ghz and the [email protected] it runs smooth as polished donkey on acid,
I can boot it and run 3dmark06 on 3.98ghz , but as soon as I set it to 4ghz it hits the ground running. If it boots to desktop, immidiate crash.

With the 1204 bios I got it to boot to [email protected] and crashed hard after a short while.

My test conclusion on the ACC setting = no difference in OC capability.

The only interesting thing was when I set all cores to +12% and ran a couple of cpu tests in 3dmark. The score I got was 5500+ while I get about 5300 with my cpu at the same speed without ACC.

Gonna scour the net like the pirate I am to "unlock" the secrets of this c3 
965.


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox*


But I don`t want a 32bit OS







(maybe I will succumb and install it tomorrow if I can`t get over 4ghz tonight)

This is starting to get to me









Cant for the life of me get it over 4ghz no matter what:S
I have practically tried everything, it seems as there is a wall at 4ghz.

At 3.9ghz and the [email protected] it runs smooth as polished donkey on acid,
I can boot it and run 3dmark06 on 3.98ghz , but as soon as I set it to 4ghz it hits the ground running. If it boots to desktop, immidiate crash.

With the 1204 bios I got it to boot to [email protected] and crashed hard after a short while.

My test conclusion on the ACC setting = no difference in OC capability.

The only interesting thing was when I set all cores to +12% and ran a couple of cpu tests in 3dmark. The score I got was 5500+ while I get about 5300 with my cpu at the same speed without ACC.

Gonna scour the net like the pirate I am to "unlock" the secrets of this c3 
965.


lemme know what you find because i got mine to 3.9 and it did intel burn with 20 runs on max but it still will randomly crash whilst on the internet streaming music... weird i know... and comes back with that 124 or soemthing bsod code. from what i read the 12x code means oc related issue


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


lemme know what you find because i got mine to 3.9 and it did intel burn with 20 runs on max but it still will randomly crash whilst on the internet streaming music... weird i know... and comes back with that 124 or soemthing bsod code. from what i read the 12x code means oc related issue


This is my best result so far, I have given up on 4ghz and windows 7 64bit. 
Gonna see what mr prime95 has to say about the OC before I push 
the mobo further.

Attachment 145292

The xfire 4850s @ 715/1030 , will up the GPU a bit more... Memory started to artifact on 1050.

Prime overnight then:S I hope









Btw , checked around the net... as u said, pretty much impossible to get it over 4ghz in an 64bit enviroment according to other OC`ers. Stable anyways.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



just thought i would throw in a pic of my cIII doing what it does best. being sexy


Nice RAM,







How many Gigs you got. Mine are 2 x 1GB DDR3 1800, i see yours are 1600. they look beautiful though.

PS for the observant people, this was a pic of my old motherboard


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Woot. Just installed my Crosshair this morning but I have to wait until after work to crank it up and see what it can do.


----------



## richie_2010

i had mine delivered yesterday and had wait 4 8 pin cable be delivered today to install, god it looks sweet, running the phenom 8650 in ma sig


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I'VE BEEN NINJA'D (that even a word?). They gave me a refund and not an exchange like I requested









I guess I'll have to put off that upgrade for now, some stuff has come up and now I need the money more







, maybe later or after the Crosshair IV comes out, idk.

So my Prolimatech Megahalems, Panaflow, and AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition (C3) go into "storage" until I can afford to get that motherboard.


----------



## SystemTech

Welcome thebigrobbyrob, richie_2010

Quote:



They gave me a refund and not an exchange like I requested


Well at least it was kinda a time of need. Maybe its a blessing in disguise. 890 is just out so as you say, wait for the crosshair IV. would not be a bad thing.


----------



## Ekzessive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
lemme know what you find because i got mine to 3.9 and it did intel burn with 20 runs on max but it still will randomly crash whilst on the internet streaming music... weird i know... and comes back with that 124 or soemthing bsod code. from what i read the 12x code means oc related issue


Its funny you mention this cause Ive started getting the same thing... Just random hardlock of the system (no blue screen) but it never shows a BSOD. The weirder part is that its really really intermittent. So far Im inclined to think that it just may be OS corruption due to all the "other" failed OC attempts... But I dunno. Also thinking I might have to turn on ram scrubbing to see if that helps....

I really HATE crashes with no discernible causes lmao. On the bright side at least your getting a BSOD to run with lmao.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 







I'VE BEEN NINJA'D (that even a word?). They gave me a refund and not an exchange like I requested









I guess I'll have to put off that upgrade for now, some stuff has come up and now I need the money more







, maybe later or after the Crosshair IV comes out, idk.

So my Prolimatech Megahalems, Panaflow, and AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition (C3) go into "storage" until I can afford to get that motherboard.

The difference between the boards CIII and IV is essentially 6gb sata, and 3.0 USB afaik. Are u planning on a SSD raid 0 bonanza?









But ofc, at basically the same price the IV would be the future proof sound choice


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

ts funny you mention this cause Ive started getting the same thing... Just random hardlock of the system (no blue screen) but it never shows a BSOD. The weirder part is that its really really intermittent. So far Im inclined to think that it just may be OS corruption due to all the "other" failed OC attempts... But I dunno. Also thinking I might have to turn on ram scrubbing to see if that helps....

I really HATE crashes with no discernible causes lmao. On the bright side at least your getting a BSOD to run with lmao.
Mine went though a phase about a week or 2 ago while i was playing company of heroes. It would just freeze. I have not changed anything since then and it has stopped doing that and is fine now. very weird. thought it was just me.

On another note, my Red Tubing has arrived







going to install it later. Hope its the right size







, will take some pics.


----------



## Ekzessive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Mine went though a phase about a week or 2 ago while i was playing company of heroes. It would just freeze. I have not changed anything since then and it has stopped doing that and is fine now. very weird. thought it was just me.

On another note, my Red Tubing has arrived







going to install it later. Hope its the right size







, will take some pics.










so no sooner had I posted that than my system crashed... powered down and when it came back it said "OC Failed". So into BIOS I go to have a look see cause it really doesnt make sense that the OC failed when it passed IBTx20 at max. Thats when I noticed that I had accidentally set my ram to 1.89 instead of 1.908... <sigh>

So upped the voltage back on the RAM and hopefully that issue is taken care off... Though kinda amusing how .02 volts or so can gum up the works lol.... and before anyone starts yelling about my numbers being off Im just throwing em out there cause Im too lazy to look up the real numbers. Suffice it to say my RAM was undervolted by .01v give or take.

Friendly reminder: ANY RAM running at greater than 1333 is considered by this board to be an OC. So if you get a random freeze instead of just rebooting and carrying on do the following:
1. Power down
2. Let it sit for 10 seconds
3. Boot up (can almost gaurantee youll get an OC failure)
4. Check RAM voltages/timings


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



so no sooner had I posted that than my system crashed...


 ROFL,
Glad you found what is hopefully the issue.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox*


The difference between the boards CIII and IV is essentially 6gb sata, and 3.0 USB afaik. Are u planning on a SSD raid 0 bonanza?









But ofc, at basically the same price the IV would be the future proof sound choice










TBH, I haven't really got any intention on upgrading my HDD (2x320Gb WDD Caviar in RAID-0) to SSD and I have no USB 3.0 devices, well, not now anyway. My upgrade to the C3F was kinda forced in the first place, after 10 months of running stable at 3.6GHz @ 1.4VDC for the cpu and 1600MHz @ 1.9VDC for the ram, it started crashing crashing regularly (M4A79T Deluxe w/ BIOS 2403). I RMA'd the 955BE (C2) cpu to AMD (cores kept disappearing







), installed the replacement the day it arrived and it had no effect. I got the C3F, a 965BE (C3), then reused the ram @ 1600MHz and had zero issues (except the NB heat problem of course).

This has led me to believe the problem is indeed the M4A79T Deluxe but ASUS tech is *****footing on the matter atm so idk. I've got it running stable at 3.4GHz @ stock volts and 1333MHz @ 1.86VDC atm but it just makes me feel like someone peed in my Wheaties not being able to OC to the same level as before.

Ultimately, my systems last about 2-3 years before I build/buy a new one and pass the old one down to my wife and kids. I've got total 4 usable desktops, including my sig, and a laptop atm, with 1 of the desktops waiting for a AGP video card that I don't think I'll be getting. The oldest of the desktops is a P4 3.0GHz on an ABIT mobo w/ 2Gb of ram in my daughter's room.


----------



## SystemTech

mmm, so have you tried RMA' ing your M4a79T? It should still be under warranty. Thats what i would do. is a week without a pc not worth having a decent working board. Think of trying to sell it one day. just a thought for the future. I would RMA it if possible.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Yeah trying to talk to them and I've only gotten 1 response in the last week. They might be stuck on the fact I had 1 BSOD that flashed on the screen for a grand total of maybe 5 seconds before rebooting since replacing the cpu (0x000001 error I think). I told them this and have gotten nothing back yet,







.

I'm talking to NewEgg right now about the RMA refund explaining that I thought I was going to be getting a replacement. I accidentally said exchange in the first email since I was think "Oh, exchange the bad for a good", so I might have screwed that up as well.

Dang, I'm screwing a lot of stuff up this week, ROFL.









EDIT: Just submitted a RMA to ASUS on the M4A79T Deluxe describing the new cpu and and different ram and nothing changing with the OC failures at POST and random crashes. Heh, who knows, maybe I'll end up with 2 perfect motherboards and have to buy some ram and a video card to make 2 complete systems, jeez the wife would kill me, ROFL.


----------



## Ekzessive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


ROFL,
Glad you found what is hopefully the issue.


Nope.. that wasnt it... Im thinking dmg to the MBR from all the hard crashes lol... Only thing I can think of at this point.


----------



## Ekzessive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


Yeah trying to talk to them and I've only gotten 1 response in the last week. They might be stuck on the fact I had 1 BSOD that flashed on the screen for a grand total of maybe 5 seconds before rebooting since replacing the cpu (0x000001 error I think). I told them this and have gotten nothing back yet,







.

I'm talking to NewEgg right now about the RMA refund explaining that I thought I was going to be getting a replacement. I accidentally said exchange in the first email since I was think "Oh, exchange the bad for a good", so I might have screwed that up as well.

Dang, I'm screwing a lot of stuff up this week, ROFL.









EDIT: Just submitted a RMA to ASUS on the M4A79T Deluxe describing the new cpu and and different ram and nothing changing with the OC failures at POST and random crashes. Heh, who knows, maybe I'll end up with 2 perfect motherboards and have to buy some ram and a video card to make 2 complete systems, jeez the wife would kill me, ROFL.



That BSOD is related to a file system error (its actually a kernel error but that suffices for explanation lol). Im not sure why they would get stuck on it lol. Erm... Have you checked your primary HD for errors recently? I mean actually booted to Windows Repair screen /w Dos and run chkdsk?


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ekzessive*


That BSOD is related to a file system error (its actually a kernel error but that suffices for explanation lol). Im not sure why they would get stuck on it lol. Erm... Have you checked your primary HD for errors recently? I mean actually booted to Windows Repair screen /w Dos and run chkdsk?


When that occurred it was a fresh install, I had started everything over again because of numerous "little" problems, ie cores "disappearing", random crashes, etc. But you've told me more in a couple of sentences than ASUS has in a week, ROFL







. But, I've got a RMA started and will be sending this mobo in for replacement, yippie.

EDIT: I just got notification that NewEgg has gotten the Crossfire III Formula back in inventory today!!!

EDIT 2: Wife has given me permission to "replace" the rma'd board. This will be the smallest, most expensive shipping I've ever paid at a grand total of $27.72. So it looks like I'll have to save up for 4Gb of ram and a video card (less than $150 total I hope, haven't priced it out yet) to get another computer going since ASUS has approved the RMA on the M4A79T Deluxe,







.


----------



## blueandblack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


If you're just using 2 sticks of RAM, place them in the slots of the same color, I'd start with the one's nearest the 20+4 power plug.

As far as SATA drivers go, they come with Catalyst, so when you install Catalyst, new "chipset" (i.e. SATA) drivers are installed. Since you have a HD5770 from MSI and I'm assuming you use the ATI Catalyst drivers, I wouldn't worry to much. That's the way I go with the SATA drivers anyway.


Thanks for the reply.

I have another problem I think. I ran the stress test using Prime95 " Blend, lots of everything including ram" and I was already up to 54 degrees Celcius shown on PC probe and my LCD poster after 5 minutes. Im using the stock heatsink along with the thermal tape that it came with. Im not overclocking the CPU at all yet. Should I be looking to get a good heatsink asap or can I get away with it for awhile using my system for gaming.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



EDIT 2: Wife has given me permission to "replace" the rma'd board. This will be the smallest, most expensive shipping I've ever paid at a grand total of $27.72. So it looks like I'll have to save up for 4Gb of ram and a video card (less than $150 total I hope, haven't priced it out yet) to get another computer going since ASUS has approved the RMA on the M4A79T Deluxe, .


Congrats, so does that mean you getting a CIII or will you wait a month and a half for the 4?

















My new RED tubing installed. Out with the blue and in with the red. i need to fix the short in my face and then ill take some more pics .


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blueandblack*


Thanks for the reply.

I have another problem I think. I ran the stress test using Prime95 " Blend, lots of everything including ram" and I was already up to 54 degrees Celcius shown on PC probe and my LCD poster after 5 minutes. Im using the stock heatsink along with the thermal tape that it came with. Im not overclocking the CPU at all yet. Should I be looking to get a good heatsink asap or can I get away with it for awhile using my system for gaming.


Well you got a good case for air cooling, but stock heatsinks are god awful when it comes to cooling anything beyond stock settings and 62C is as high as you can go safely with the Denub series of cpus. I'd recommend getting a good heatsink and there are many schools of thought on which one to get, but I wouldn't get anything smaller than 120mm. I personally love my Prolimatech Megahalems, Thermalright's are good but usually require a lot of work in order to perform (poor QC on the bases, very wavey), any of the Xigmatek make good entry to mid-level coolers, Scythe Mugen 2 is suppose to be a great cooler as well. I know these are a lot of choices, but there are a lot of great air coolers out there and everyone has their favorites *cough* Megahalems *cough*. A little research on the forums here should help you decide which is best for you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Congrats, so does that mean you getting a CIII or will you wait a month and a half for the 4?


I think the C3F will suit my wants and needs better, I don't need the SATA3 or USB3.0 and my next full system upgrade won't be for another 2 years more or less. It just means that I'll have to pay back the monies to my savings over the next couple of months is all.

EDIT: On order now from NewEgg and when it gets here I'll RMA the M4A79T to ASUS, *crosses fingers and prays no more bad NB temps*


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



I think the C3F will suit my wants and needs better,


Yay, so you not leaving us (cIII club). praying that all is great on the new board.


----------



## phibrizo

I saw the C4FE and i like it, but im staying with my C3F until Bulldozer come out, next thing i will be getting is a hex-core(if they are clocked at the same speed as an 955/965) and an SSD. I will not be leaving the C3F club anytime soon


----------



## SystemTech

i saw some info on the thuban, the highest one will only be a 2.8GHz.
http://en.ocworkbench.com/tech/amd-t...d-by-may-2010/. i previously saw 2.6 but this site suggest 2.8 so...

here again is 2.8here

so i think that its safe to say it wont be above 3GHz.

Glad you'll still be around for a while.

Ok i have a bit of a unrelated question to ask.. when i play some games, they run absolutely perfectly but the loading times are terrible. Do you think i need to get another 2GB of RAM to make it 4. im running windows 7 ultimate with very few background things running. at idle i have a min of 1.5GB Ram available (ie windows and all is only using 300-500MB). I am busy saving for a new GPU but i can sell some old components and get more RAM. this will mean that i might as well go x64 OS which is not ideal as its better to overclock on x86 but i can deal with dropping it a bit for more memory i guess. Anyway, would going x64 and another 2GB RAM make a huge difference?


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Well I though I would post my first OC with this board. Its nothing exceptional, just something I know is stable. Still gonna try to work it up though I know my unlocked cores arent really stable over 3.4 ghz no matter how much voltage you pump into them..........I guess its time for a new chip, lol

EDIT:....having technical difficulties with the pics. Ill post them as soon as I get it worked out


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thebigrobbyrob*


Well I though I would post my first OC with this board. Its nothing exceptional, just something I know is stable. Still gonna try to work it up though I know my unlocked cores arent really stable over 3.4 ghz no matter how much voltage you pump into them..........I guess its time for a new chip, lol

EDIT:....having technical difficulties with the pics. Ill post them as soon as I get it worked out


Have you tried to update your BIOS to 1403? According to the ASUS website, it will 
Quote:



Improve system stability when AOD overclocking and EPU is enabled


 and I noticed you have 1301 in your sig.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Ok i have a bit of a unrelated question to ask.. when i play some games, they run absolutely perfectly but the loading times are terrible. Do you think i need to get another 2GB of RAM to make it 4. im running windows 7 ultimate with very few background things running. at idle i have a min of 1.5GB Ram available (ie windows and all is only using 300-500MB). I am busy saving for a new GPU but i can sell some old components and get more RAM. this will mean that i might as well go x64 OS which is not ideal as its better to overclock on x86 but i can deal with dropping it a bit for more memory i guess. Anyway, would going x64 and another 2GB RAM make a huge difference?


Loading time in games is mostly hard-drive based, but since 
you only have about 1gb ram free att all time it reads from the game files (on the hard-drive) and use the page-file (on the hard-drive) instead of 
reading from HD and sending to RAM in which communicate faster.

Basically yes, you will get a pretty descent performance gain from getting 2gb ram more, even if u stay with the x86 version. The x86 will probably recognize about 3.5gb of the ram, and you can still have a higher OC.

To compare it to my PC , I`m gonna loose about 2.5gb of ram running x86, 
yet I get about 150-250mhz higher OC. Gamewise I get a little better performance overall, but I cant stand the thought of having 2.5gb RAM just sitting idling by in my cabinet









The loading will in most newer games be cut in half if u up the ram to 4gb,
but the framerate will pretty much be the same.

But the most convenient performance gain I did notice was the task switching went from
slush to ninjasuperfast.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, ill have a look at my budget and see i can fit in 4GB of RAM, will try sell my 2GB maybe.
mmm, i have 2 Seagate 250GB 7200.12 16mb cache drvies in RAID 0. when loading a particular game my load times are slower than my friends PC who is running just a single drive on a 955 @ 3.4 with 4GB Ram. why, i sould be killing him. i have RAID with 4.1Ghz and NB @ 2600 odd. I just dont get it, could my RAID be not running optimally?


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *SystemTech*   Ok, ill have a look at my budget and see i can fit in 4GB of RAM, will try sell my 2GB maybe.
mmm, i have 2 Seagate 250GB 7200.12 16mb cache drvies in RAID 0. when loading a particular game my load times are slower than my friends PC who is running just a single drive on a 955 @ 3.4 with 4GB Ram. why, i sould be killing him. i have RAID with 4.1Ghz and NB @ 2600 odd. I just dont get it, could my RAID be not running optimally?  
well, the math is pretty simple









Your seagates would probably transfer between 100-200mb/s
While your ram will transfer abour 15000 mb/s... about 100 times faster









The best SSD`s are around 1000 mb/s , raiding 20 of those would make your computer
pretty nippy









Here is a festive video showing the performance between a 
raptor disk vs a intel x25 SSD disk loading programs.

  
 YouTube- WD Raptor vs Intel X25-M, programs


----------



## SystemTech

OMW!!!!! ROFL, 4 times faster. that is damn scary. OMW.

I think my upgrades for the future are :
4 GB RAM (looking at OCZ Reapers)
ATI 5870
INTEL X25 (or maybe a OCZ equivalent, I like OCZ)


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
OMW!!!!! ROFL, 4 times faster. that is damn scary. OMW.

I think my upgrades for the future are :
4 GB RAM (looking at OCZ Reapers)
ATI 5870
INTEL X25 (or maybe a OCZ equivalent, I like OCZ)

i had the reapers on my 9850 and those were good, my next upgrade is going to be an ssd, I have a raptor now, but i know that my performance will be thro the roof with a nice SSD. I think I'm skipping the 5 series all together and getting a 6x00 card since my 4870x2 crushes everything @ 1080p
















Now i have been looking at ssd, which one to get ???


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
Have you tried to update your BIOS to 1403? According to the ASUS website, it will and I noticed you have 1301 in your sig.

I havent done that yet. Ill have to give it a try and report back. Thanks


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *phibrizo*   i had the reapers on my 9850 and those were good, my next upgrade is going to be an ssd, I have a raptor now, but i know that my performance will be thro the roof with a nice SSD. I think I'm skipping the 5 series all together and getting a 6x00 card since my 4870x2 crushes everything @ 1080p
















Now i have been looking at ssd, which one to get ???  
Well, If I had the money... I would do the same as these guys







!

  
 YouTube- [Partner Spotlight] Samsung SSD Awesomeness


----------



## SystemTech

OMW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2GBs a second What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was going to hope for 2 in raid.....
24.... What!!


----------



## DarkShooter

[Solver]
thanks roxxphatcox

+rep

hey there...
i kinda need help here...

so..i finally bothered to instal the 3D Mark 06 advanced that comes with CIIIF board...
thing is..when i type in the S/N in the back of the cd "case", 3D Mark says it's incorrect..
i tried every possible combination with that O and 0 thing...and doesnt work...should i give them a call? or what?


----------



## roxxphatcox

I sent Asus support an email today regarding OC`ing and
the x64 platform, this was my question.

"Im having stability issues while overclocking in 
windows 7 64bit.

The speeds I reach in win7 32bit excess 4ghz (4.3ghz) stable.

In win7 64bit I cannot exceed much over 3.9ghz without having
a full array of BSODs.

Why?"

And the reply was a bit surprising.

"Dear Valued ASUS Customer!

Unfortunately, we cannot support overclocking.

We can generally recommend that you use RAM that is listed in the supported list.

http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...ormula_QVL.zip

Best Regards / Med VÃ¤nliga HÃ¤lsningar,
Nils
ASUS TMSS Support "

This mainboard key demographic is OVERCLOCKERS,
and the package and PR for the board is mainly
based on all the OC features.

I hate getting dismissed by some random autoreply









oh well, gonna drill a couple of holes in the top of my cabinet....
I want the radiator on top of the PC for every1 to see


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


hey there...
i kinda need help here...

so..i finally bothered to instal the 3D Mark 06 advanced that comes with CIIIF board...
thing is..when i type in the S/N in the back of the cd "case", 3D Mark says it's incorrect..
i tried every possible combination with that O and 0 thing...and doesnt work...should i give them a call? or what?


IIRC, it has to do with the OS and since you're running Win7 3Dmark06 won't work with it. I'm afraid I don't have any more information or help that I can give you on this.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


[Solver]
thanks roxxphatcox

+rep

hey there...
i kinda need help here...

so..i finally bothered to instal the 3D Mark 06 advanced that comes with CIIIF board...
thing is..when i type in the S/N in the back of the cd "case", 3D Mark says it's incorrect..
i tried every possible combination with that O and 0 thing...and doesnt work...should i give them a call? or what?



uninstall the one from the disk, go to their website, futurmarks site I mean. and get the latest version of 3dmark06 basic and install it, than you can put in the s/n number and upgrade to advanced.

If this fails, just do what I did and give asus an email and they will email you a new s/n number.

edit 
i think its version 1.2 now , so uninstall your old one from the disk and try this one, if all else fails just email asus and they will provide you with a working key for version 1.2.

hope this helps, and if you need more info I think a poster and me talk about this somewhere around page 50.


----------



## tlkamps

Hey, just got my CHIII in the mail today installed it and tried to boot up. Then after some testing realized that my memory is not compatible with the motherboard. After looking at the updated list on ASUS.com, I realized that most of the DIMM models by well known companies are all unavailable to purchase as newer models have already come out. Can anyone help me a good quality DIMM 4GB and a relatively good price that is compatible with the CH3.

Perferably from these companies: Corsair, Kingston, OCZ, Mushkin, Patriot.

Thanks +rep for helping me out guys


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlkamps*


Hey, just got my CHIII in the mail today installed it and tried to boot up. Then after some testing realized that my memory is not compatible with the motherboard. After looking at the updated list on ASUS.com, I realized that most of the DIMM models by well known companies are all unavailable to purchase as newer models have already come out. Can anyone help me a good quality DIMM 4GB and a relatively good price that is compatible with the CH3.

Perferably from these companies: Corsair, Kingston, OCZ, Mushkin, Patriot.

Thanks +rep for helping me out guys










if budget is not a prob.. I suggest get the OCZ platinum 2000mhz, a friend of mine has it also on CIII and is running 1600 @ cas6 ..









also the gskill eco @ 1.35 is quite tempting but have not tried it ..


----------



## SystemTech

For any issues with registering/using 3Dmark 06 from the CD please see the front page as there are tips there. With Regards to RAM, OCZ Plats would be a good choice but a cheaper,still fast option is OCZ Reaper DDR3 1333 2 x 2GB set.


----------



## Pavo

mushking enhanced blackline the replacements they have for the 996657 model, I have mine running at 1600 7-7-7-20-1t and it was at 1.75 v on auto with np probs and volted now to 1.964 for my little oc. I'm also running two sets for a total of 8gb. Some guy claims to get these stable at 6-6-6-18-1t on a different forum but didnt say exactly how he did it.
But mushkin have great support and a great reputation with decent pricing as well.


----------



## tlkamps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


mushking enhanced blackline the replacements they have for the 996657 model, I have mine running at 1600 7-7-7-20-1t and it was at 1.75 v on auto with np probs and volted now to 1.964 for my little oc. I'm also running two sets for a total of 8gb. Some guy claims to get these stable at 6-6-6-18-1t on a different forum but didnt say exactly how he did it.
But mushkin have great support and a great reputation with decent pricing as well.


Which numbers are the replacements for the 996657's. I think I am going to go with mushkins but just don't want to have to RMA them because they don't work with the motherboard. Thanks

Not to be annoying but links to the products would help as well.


----------



## tlkamps

bump for help


----------



## roxxphatcox

What ram modules did u have? Those who wasnt supported

Edit: If it is DDR3 Ram modules and 4gb at the most per chip u should be fine...
The supported ram module list is more like a guideline/what they have tested.


----------



## tlkamps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox*


What ram modules did u have? Those who wasnt supported


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231189

8 gigs of this, 4x2gb sticks. I'm pretty bummed that it won't work but hopefully I'll be able to rep up here and then sell it to someone else here.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlkamps* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231189

8 gigs of this, 4x2gb sticks. I'm pretty bummed that it won't work but hopefully I'll be able to rep up here and then sell it to someone else here.

These ones WILL work, Im 99% sure my friend got the excact same RAM on his. And it will surprise me even if its not the excact type, that u should have any problems whatsoever.

Have you tried booting with these? (if u can boot, that is practically the same as= they work.)

if u have trouble, try inserting 1 at the time.

Called up my m8 , he has these running like a blazing monkey 2x2gb, but he said he had to set the timings manually in bios. Hope this info helps


----------



## tlkamps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
These ones WILL work, Im 99% sure my friend got the excact same RAM on his. And it will surprise me even if its not the excact type, that u should have any problems whatsoever.

Have you tried booting with these? (if u can boot, that is practically the same as= they work.)

if u have trouble, try inserting 1 at the time.

Okay because this is what has happened.

Installed the mobo and tried to boot on default settings. I post everything okay and get to the windows loading screen and it freezes. I have tried with 2 sticks and will try with only 1 each time tonight. No problems with hard drives or cd drives. That is what lead me to believe the memory doesn't work with the board.

But the memory works flawlessly in my msi 770-g45 and boots windows no problem?

EDIT: Did he set the timings to 8-8-8-21 like they are rated for?


----------



## roxxphatcox

Timings should be : 8-8-8-21 @ 1.5v


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlkamps* 
Okay because this is what has happened.

Installed the mobo and tried to boot on default settings. I post everything okay and get to the windows loading screen and it freezes. I have tried with 2 sticks and will try with only 1 each time tonight. No problems with hard drives or cd drives. That is what lead me to believe the memory doesn't work with the board.

But the memory works flawlessly in my msi 770-g45 and boots windows no problem?

EDIT: Did he set the timings to 8-8-8-21 like they are rated for?

I can guarantee you we will get this working one way or another....

My best bet is that 1 stick is faulty, or the timings in bios are wrong.


----------



## roxxphatcox

first check bios for the correct timings, then check 1 after the other.

Memtest is the popular choice when testing ram modules.

Edit: and yeah, he changed the timings.


----------



## tlkamps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
I can guarantee you we will get this working one way or another....

My best bet is that 1 stick is faulty, or the timings in bios are wrong.

Okay, well I will take that guarantee from you







I am at work now but will definitely attempt this when I get home.

1 stick at a time try to boot and if it doesn't boot then its that stick? And if none of them work the force the 8-8-8-21 timings at 1.5v. Then try again?


----------



## Danny Boy

How is the sound card that comes with these motherboards?


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlkamps* 
Okay, well I will take that guarantee from you







I am at work now but will definitely attempt this when I get home.

1 stick at a time try to boot and if it doesn't boot then its that stick? And if none of them work the force the 8-8-8-21 timings at 1.5v. Then try again?

Step 1: Boot with all sticks and go into bios, change the timings and check if the voltage is correct, if not change it to 1.5v

Step 2: If u can boot with this but still get freezes without having anything else OC`ed then u probably need to run memtest86+ to check the sticks.

http://www.memtest.org/ burn the iso u download from this site,
it will be a bootable cd/dvd and it automatically starts testing.

Edit: U will have to test each stick induvidually, its a ***** but it has to be done


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
I can guarantee you we will get this working one way or another....

My best bet is that 1 stick is faulty, or the timings in bios are wrong.

i had this issue on all my boards with my kingsons, i had to set the timings and voltages manually but one at a time because if i did them all in one go it wouldnt post, thought it was weird but hey.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
How is the sound card that comes with these motherboards?

Well, its pretty much the same as the integrated ones on any motherboard.
However it supports EAX and some other enhancements through software.

Compared to my hd4850 HDMI soundchip its crap compared, but if u use
pc-speakers/headphones I dont think the difference is that noticable.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richie_2010* 
i had this issue on all my boards with my kingsons, i had to set the timings and voltages manually but one at a time because if i did them all in one go it wouldnt post, thought it was weird but hey.

Memory modules can be pretty tricky, what I hate the most if the
bios does not support it... and I usually dont have extra ram laying around









Had tremendous trouble with my ocz NVIDIA-SLI ram ddr2 1066mhz
trying to get them running on my Asus m2n-32sli deluxe,
I did eventually after switching through 5 different bios versions.

The hardest part was to get it to run in 1066mhz and getting the
Nvidia SLI OC smart overclock to function correctly.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
How is the sound card that comes with these motherboards?

some ppl like it others hate it.

I think most ppl will tell you if sound is important to you and you have the money definitly buy a "true" x fi card

and tk, I havent checked the mushking forums but they should have info on which mem sticks are replacing these 996657's. and like roxx said your sticks should work more than fine as they are ddr3 dual channel, no reason for them not to work unless they are diffective.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Replacement motherboard arrived via UPS today,







. I've got everything installed and plugged in AND verified it will boot to Windows. Now I've just got to find the time before this weekend to do a clean install of Windows 7, THEN it's time to OC and validate this baby.

Before all that, I pulled the MOSFET/NB/SB heatsink to check contact. BINGO, it was good, no cocked standoffs, scratches, or scores. There were no pads like the last one though, just some yellow crap I didn't want to mess with. I left it alone and put it all back together, but it looks like idle for the NB is high-30's and load is mid-40's, so I'm happy with it now,







.

Just for grins, I ran Prime95 x64 for 30 minutes to see what temps I would be looking at (I used the TIM that came with the Megahalems, again for grins). It peaked at 45C and averaged 43C with 25C ambient,














SWEET!!!


----------



## tlkamps

Okay, well I don't think it is my memory now.

I think it has something to do with my processor. All sticks pass memtest with no problems.... force clocks and voltage nothing..

Could it be that I have to download and flash to latest bios in order to get my processor compatible? I am unsure of what version I have right now.

Reason why I say this is because when overclocking my processor, if it is unable to boot I get the same kind of freeze that I am getting now. Let me know what you think


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlkamps* 
Okay, well I don't think it is my memory now.

I think it has something to do with my processor. All sticks pass memtest with no problems.... force clocks and voltage nothing..

Could it be that I have to download and flash to latest bios in order to get my processor compatible? I am unsure of what version I have right now.

Reason why I say this is because when overclocking my processor, if it is unable to boot I get the same kind of freeze that I am getting now. Let me know what you think

How is the temperatures?
Maybe the CPU cooler is loose? Or maybe you have the same luck as me... a faulty northbrigde:S

You can ofc update to the latest bios, but if you have the 1204 or higher (the newest is 1403) it should do fine.
You can see what bios u got when the PC posts...

It says : Crosshair iii formula ACPI bios revision 1204 (if 1204 is your bios)


----------



## tlkamps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox*


How is the temperatures?
Maybe the CPU cooler is loose? Or maybe you have the same luck as me... a faulty northbrigde:S

You can ofc update to the latest bios, but if you have the 1204 or higher (the newest is 1403) it should do fine.
You can see what bios u got when the PC posts...

It says : Crosshair iii formula ACPI bios revision 1204 (if 1204 is your bios)


Temperatures have never been a problem for me, 27C idle and 39C under load. So no temperature problems there. Those numbers were even after a 3.7ghz overclock so stock it should be -5-7C for both numbers.

I'll have to check the bios number tonight and if not I guess an RMA is in my future. :/


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlkamps*


Temperatures have never been a problem for me, 27C idle and 39C under load. So no temperature problems there. Those numbers were even after a 3.7ghz overclock so stock it should be -5-7C for both numbers.

I'll have to check the bios number tonight and if not I guess an RMA is in my future. :/


Come to think of the ACC (advanced clock calibration),
maybe fiddling with that might help (its a longshot)
however worth a go.

You got the tricore in the signature right?

Anyways, let me know when u get back and have the ability
to test it







I`ll probably be hanging around her checking frequently over the next 6 hours... having a fierce discussion on a norwegian forum haha









Have faith tlkamps! Good temps, memory is A ok , the pc posts.. 
this leads me to belive its a minor error easily corrected









I will be at your disposal tonight haha









Your humble servent if u will!


----------



## tlkamps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox*


Come to think of the ACC (advanced clock calibration),
maybe fiddling with that might help (its a longshot)
however worth a go.

You got the tricore in the signature right?

Anyways, let me know when u get back and have the ability
to test it







I`ll probably be hanging around her checking frequently over the next 6 hours... having a fierce discussion on a norwegian forum haha









Have faith tlkamps! Good temps, memory is A ok , the pc posts.. 
this leads me to belive its a minor error easily corrected









I will be at your disposal tonight haha











I appreciate all of the help you have been giving me and will just send you a PM later tonight rather than fill this thread anymore.

Talk to you in an hour or so when I am home from work. Thanks


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

I appreciate all of the help you have been giving me and will just send you a PM later tonight rather than fill this thread anymore.
Dont worry about filling the thread, might find someone else down the line with the same problem. Checking ACC might be a very good idea. Try also set the LLC(Load Line Calibration, on the front page of BIOS) to off as i have found that that adds in-stability to a system.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Dont worry about filling the thread, might find someone else down the line with the same problem. Checking ACC might be a very good idea. Try also set the LLC(Load Line Calibration, on the front page of BIOS) to off as i have found that that adds in-stability to a system.


DAMN IT !!!!!!!!!

i used to keep mine off, but recently turned it on and it seems to do okay for me, helped me get stable @ 300 fsb np, but not a high oc on proc as sticking to 3.6-3.75 on stock cooling until I upgrade to water.

reason I keep it on though since I'm not overvolting too much I figured in my case it might help to get a little extra juice when certain parts need it without actually having to raise the voltages. If I'm understanding how it works correctly as when under load it looks like llc gives stuff up to an extra ..05 volts.

and ya as long as op (systemtech) doesnt mind keep info in this thread cause someone else might have similar probs as you and will be able to fix it if you're able to fix it and have it documented here.


----------



## tlkamps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Dont worry about filling the thread, might find someone else down the line with the same problem. Checking ACC might be a very good idea. Try also set the LLC(Load Line Calibration, on the front page of BIOS) to off as i have found that that adds in-stability to a system.


Okay tried to boot with LLC off and still got nothing. What do you suppose I try to do with ACC? Right now I only have set it to auto.

Also, my bios version is 1301.


----------



## roxxphatcox

First u can try to disable the acc,
then enable, then activate all cores , just experiment with it









u might even unlock a 4th core^^


----------



## roxxphatcox

Here is an article about it btw







might be helpful

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...m-ii,2273.html


----------



## roxxphatcox

Had a little experiment of my own tonight.

I`ve been trying for a week to get a 4ghz OC on my 965 BE c2 step (win7 x64)
to no avail, so I thought I`d go a little over the edge getting results.

Since I live in Norway I got an endless supply of snow (its about 5feet outside:S)
atleast for approx 8 months of the year.

So I put my 2x120mm radiator in a pan full of snow so temps wouldnt be a problem
(highest temp I reached was 37C on full load) MB peaked at 30c

However, even pushing the volts 1 step at the time up to 1.70v on 4.1ghz it
always locked up 2 secs into booting windows.

Even if I underclocked anything else and overvolted the NB CPU/NB and SB nothing
seemed to work. ACC made seemingly no difference, neither did LLC.

The c2 step 965 has WALL at 4ghz, the best result I got was 24mhz over my stable
24/7 OC ... 3.95, close but no 4ghz:/

Any1 wanna trade me their c3?


----------



## tlkamps

Well good news is with ACC disabled I am able to boot into windows stably. Now since I cant use ACC is that a drawback or am I hurt in any way by this? Is it something with my hardware?

Thank you for all the help everyone I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlkamps* 
Well good news is with ACC disabled I am able to boot into windows stably. Now since I cant use ACC is that a drawback or am I hurt in any way by this? Is it something with my hardware?

Thank you for all the help everyone I really appreciate it!!!

well, it would be fun if you tried enabling ACC and
enabling unleashed mode ... activating all four cores.

Maybe your 720be will turn into an 920 x4









Worth a shot, if it doesnt work u can always disable ACC again









And btw... ACC will not have an impact on your performance if its disabled,
its suppousedly for making OC`ing more stable in certain instances....
no one really knows what it really does^^.

But in your case it can be used to unlock a 4th core and maybe some extra cache.

GLHF, I posted a link that might be of help (up there


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Does anybody else have this problem with their SATA controller? It reaches the point during POST where is scans the drives and takes nearly 2 minutes to complete this. I'm at a loss as to why and at this point I'm considering breaking down my RAID-0 to the individual drives for a "single" boot/install and then rebuilding the array. Sorry for the double, but I figured I'd ask here and ask the RAID guys as well since I think it could be either the controller or my RAID-0.

EDIT: FYI, reinstalling the OS is not a problem since I planned on doing it already.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Well good news is with ACC disabled I am able to boot into windows stably. Now since I cant use ACC is that a drawback or am I hurt in any way by this? Is it something with my hardware?


My guess is that ACC on auto might have unlocked your 4th core (it shouldn't do it but its the only logical explanation) but it was faulty and hence your issues, now that its disabled, that core is locked and hence your PC is now working.

Quote:



Does anybody else have this problem with their SATA controller? It reaches the point during POST where is scans the drives and takes nearly 2 minutes to complete this


Its a normal part of RAID. its get the RAID info/configuration from the drives themselves. that is what is taking a bit of time (2 minutes is a bit extreme). i found that the higher i Overclock the faster it takes. especially with Northbridge/FSB overclocks. set your NB to about 2400 - 2600 using your FSB and see if it helps at all. It did with mine, in a huge way. the loading screens is only up for like 10 seconds before booting into windows. What version BIOS are you running? Im running 1403 perfectly. that might help improve it a bit. are you using the RAID Drivers that came on the DVD. My RAID is running really great and i am very happy with it. well get your sorted. Are the drives the exact same?


----------



## Pavo

hey system if you don't mind here's my little oc on stock cooling.

3.6 ghz ran prime for little over 1 1/2 hours but hate how long it takes so ran intel burn 20 runs @ maximum memory thats the first screen with all the relevant info.

the second screen is me upping it to 3.75 which I use for gaming and such but in burn test temps get too high so I'm not gonna do a burn until I upgrade to water. it scores a nice 20700 pts in 3dmark06 with these setting but gpu set @ stock.

edit*
oh ya I did lower the ht to 2100 since I guess theres really no reason to go above 2100 and theres no point different in 3dmark or I don't notice any system performance difference either.


----------



## yummybar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavo* 
hey system if you don't mind here's my little oc on stock cooling.

3.6 ghz ran prime for little over 1 1/2 hours but hate how long it takes so ran intel burn 20 runs @ maximum memory thats the first screen with all the relevant info.

the second screen is me upping it to 3.75 which I use for gaming and such but in burn test temps get too high so I'm not gonna do a burn until I upgrade to water. it scores a nice 20700 pts in 3dmark06 with these setting but gpu set @ stock.

edit*
oh ya I did lower the ht to 2100 since I guess theres really no reason to go above 2100 and theres no point different in 3dmark or I don't notice any system performance difference either.

Why is your Gflops so low? 49? @ 3.6?


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavo* 
hey system if you don't mind here's my little oc on stock cooling.

3.6 ghz ran prime for little over 1 1/2 hours but hate how long it takes so ran intel burn 20 runs @ maximum memory thats the first screen with all the relevant info.

the second screen is me upping it to 3.75 which I use for gaming and such but in burn test temps get too high so I'm not gonna do a burn until I upgrade to water. it scores a nice 20700 pts in 3dmark06 with these setting but gpu set @ stock.

edit*
oh ya I did lower the ht to 2100 since I guess theres really no reason to go above 2100 and theres no point different in 3dmark or I don't notice any system performance difference either.

Im parading here a bit, my crossfire hd4850 performs better than your hd5870 (but I will be swallowing that comment when u upgrade to WC:/ )

Nice bus speed btw


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
Im parading here a bit, my crossfire hd4850 performs better than your hd5870 (but I will be swallowing that comment when u upgrade to WC:/ )

Nice bus speed btw









ya hopefully I'll catch up to ya soon. I haven't tweaked my gpu too much so that should get me some better results once I do.

Honestly not sure why my gflops are soo low. Ive only ever noticed it go above 50 when doing a standard test, never a maximum, but I am running 8 gb not sure if that will affect it a bit. When messing around with 3.9 ghz I can break 50 gflops here and there before I freeze due to temps.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Its a normal part of RAID. its get the RAID info/configuration from the drives themselves. that is what is taking a bit of time (2 minutes is a bit extreme). i found that the higher i Overclock the faster it takes. especially with Northbridge/FSB overclocks. set your NB to about 2400 - 2600 using your FSB and see if it helps at all. It did with mine, in a huge way. the loading screens is only up for like 10 seconds before booting into windows. What version BIOS are you running? Im running 1403 perfectly. that might help improve it a bit. are you using the RAID Drivers that came on the DVD. My RAID is running really great and i am very happy with it. well get your sorted. Are the drives the exact same?

Sorry about the long time to respond, I've been fixing things the hard way







. It all started before I migrated my drives to my new motherboard. I've done some playing around and couldn't get anything to change so I just deleted the array and started over. After the typical MS issues with reinstalling the OS, I'm about 90% back to where I was before and my scan time for the drives is down to an acceptable 1-15 seconds now, 14 seconds is typical.

EDIT: I did find that my new C3F was running the 1301 BIOS







, while my RMA'd C3F had come with 1403,







.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

I'm about 90% back to where I was before and my scan time for the drives is down to an acceptable 1-15 seconds now, 14 seconds is typical.
YAY, glad to hear that its better/normal now. I must say, i like the speed of RAID 0. SSD's would be mindblowing though. I will wait a good while though before i go that route. They are just so expensive. And i would need 2 so i can RAID them









Next upgrade = OCZ Reaper 2 X 2GB DDR3 1333 RAM and new fans for my Radiator (ordering end of next week, payday







damn these things cost)
Then = ASUS HD5870 and another 1TB hdd
Then who knows...


----------



## Pavo

so do anyone know where you can buy some temp sensors to hook up to all these little nifty mb sensors? I'd like to put a few of these to use, for instance I'd like to hook one up to my gpu so I could use the mb/pc probe to monitor the gpu temp. I wouldn't mind putting some sensors on the mem if possible , hd and couple others just for ****s and giggles and why not have all thsese on board sensors inputs why not use them.....


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavo* 
so do anyone know where you can buy some temp sensors to hook up to all these little nifty mb sensors? I'd like to put a few of these to use, for instance I'd like to hook one up to my gpu so I could use the mb/pc probe to monitor the gpu temp. I wouldn't mind putting some sensors on the mem if possible , hd and couple others just for ****s and giggles and why not have all thsese on board sensors inputs why not use them.....

i found some on performance-pcs.com. here's a link to them:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27028


----------



## Pavo

ty for the link


----------



## phibrizo

no prob pavo


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

I got som screenshots of my OC with My new 955. Its a little warm since airflow in my case kina sucks....... will do 4.0 for the bragging rights soon enough but this is my day to day OC. Its also 9.5 hrs prime blend stable but I forgot to get a screen shot of that.


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

I also realized that i never posted a picture of my rig with the mobo.....well here it is.


----------



## richie_2010

hi ya guys, a got ma system all sorted now, running my phenom 8650 at 2.7 with memory near 1066 as could get, running w7 hp on corsair x32 an it flies. just need get new processor and a better case, been looking at the antec 902, is it any good


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I have the Antec 902 in my second build which my kids use.

I find it pretty quiet and cools really well. It's roomy too, to fit that one big video card. I have an Asus 5850 in it right now. It would for sure fit a reference 5870, a 5970 would be pushing it, but is possible.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Gah, well this is annoying. I've spent the last 4.5 hours tweaking and still have no stability at all. The only thing I've got now is manually configured memory (Mushkin 996601 - 1333-7-7-6-18 @ 1.9VDC) and even that is unstable at UNDERCLOCKED numbers (for the ram, not the mobo, lol)







. I can run Prime95 x64 until I'm blue in the face and nothing, but I run a Linpack (IntelBurn or OCCT) and BAM, 2 minutes in, either a freeze or crash. I swear to god, I have the WORST dam luck







.

I know, I know, time and patience, but unfortunately, I'm running short on both lately







. I've tried the following settings in the Extreme Tweaker Menu - Multi x17.5-x18, Bus Speed 215-220, NB Freq 2000-2400, DRAM Freq 1333-1600MHz, Timings 7-7-6-18-24-2T (ie stock), DRAM VDC 1.8-1.9, all others AUTO.

I love my Mushkin's but I think I may switch to 8Gb of these OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK, their settings are a little looser, but the voltage is a lot lower, which will help with the heat.

EDIT - I'm thinking, hmm, maybe let AMD OverDrive "Auto Tune" overnight and see what happens right now







.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I think your 965 is struggling handling 8gb's of ram, try lowering your cpu-nb a touch more or taking two sticks out of your mobo.

Even a C3 can have a terrible clocking cpu-nb.


----------



## Pavo

i run my mushkin (diff model though) and find that you have to up the voltage on the dram to keep up with the nb as well. I'm starting to see a direct relationship between the cpu-nb, the nb, and dram voltages . Seems like certain nb speeds and certain memory speeds you have to mess with all three of these voltages for stability.

For instance I can run my mushking total of 8 gb @ 7-7-7-20-1t @ 1600 with stock nb and cpu speeds around 1.75 volts. when messing with my fsb and nb speeds anything above stock I have to take my memory all the way up to 1.95 and recently when I got my fsb running @300 and nb @2400 I've had to put my memory voltages up to 1.964 and honestly think it still needs to go a little higher .

To me those are some huge ass jumps in voltages just for tweaking fsb and nb leaving memory @ stock recommended speeds.

also reading mushkin forums and such I'm starting to get the impression that a lot of mushkin memory loves high voltages I'm just scared, being a newb, of how high exactly before I start to burn up this nice memory.

hope some of this helps you


----------



## phibrizo

well, it looks like im getting the X6 when they come out, they are releasing an 3.2ghz proc that's a BE







. time to get this baby and see what she can do!!!









http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...re-prices.html


----------



## richie_2010

well ive ordered and paid for the 902 from ebuyer, should be here in next couple days, looking 4ward havin it all sorted


----------



## SystemTech

Hi guys, Please check out this thread and see if you can help me. any advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## xquisit

Anyone running G.Skills with this mobo and want to compare results with my sticks? I want to know some info, because the sticks I have aren't in the mobo guide.

This might be a problem, but I will report back after some overclocking...

I also need to reseat my H50 with new TIM, and try to hit 4.0Ghz. I need to test if my 2800MHz NB freq is stable.

Will report back, sorry I haven't been active.. been gaming!


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
well, it looks like im getting the X6 when they come out, they are releasing an 3.2ghz proc that's a BE







. time to get this baby and see what she can do!!!









http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...re-prices.html

hey just think..... when these start becoming available they could stop the x4 production, but because they will go cheaper will run out an have lock x6's to x4's due to demand like x4's to x3's n x2's (prob doesnt make sense but cant word what thinkin lol)


----------



## yummybar

hey guys, so i was just doing some testing ( again ) and something weird has been happening im not sure when it started but seeing as lots of people have the same chip as me and obviously the same mobo i thoguht id share, to see if you guys have any inputs onto what is going on

So heres a picture of me stressing the cpu for stable using linx, problem is take a look at the voltage graph, it keeps going up and down.
when the computer is idle voltage goes up, and when its in stress mode it will go down.
in bios i have it set to 1.5v and it seems to only actually go there when its on stress but on idle it hangs above w/e i asked. LLC is off and EOV is off.. anyone ever seen this happen?


----------



## SystemTech

That very interesting, can say ive ever used LinX before but it shouldn't do that. I wonder if its a software issue or maybe a sensor issue? Weird

Just a by note, change your sig rig CPU to GHz, not MHz. What is the highest vcore that you have been able to run at, have been able to boot at over 1.55 without your bios resetting it to a lower voltage? if i go to 1.567 and boot, cpu-z shows 1.475 and so on. AOD also shows 1.475. the ASUS control panel(the app where you can change your voltage etc.) shows 1.567 though. ***


----------



## yummybar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


That very interesting, can say ive ever used LinX before but it shouldn't do that. I wonder if its a software issue or maybe a sensor issue? Weird

Just a by note, change your sig rig CPU to GHz, not MHz. What is the highest vcore that you have been able to run at, have been able to boot at over 1.55 without your bios resetting it to a lower voltage? if i go to 1.567 and boot, cpu-z shows 1.475 and so on. AOD also shows 1.475. the ASUS control panel(the app where you can change your voltage etc.) shows 1.567 though. ***


Yeah i get that too, hmm i actully never tried to check but yeah anythting over 1.5 shows up differently i agree has to do with the motherboard i think not sure, also LINX doenst affect it i have other screenies of prime and occt doing the same thing.

but i noticed that when i change my overclock from 4.2 to anything below 3.7 the voltages become fine again, not sure but my chip maybe is dmg'ed? not so sure im gonna try to post it on the AMD cpu thread see what they have to say!


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yummybar* 
hey guys, so i was just doing some testing ( again ) and something weird has been happening im not sure when it started but seeing as lots of people have the same chip as me and obviously the same mobo i thoguht id share, to see if you guys have any inputs onto what is going on

So heres a picture of me stressing the cpu for stable using linx, problem is take a look at the voltage graph, it keeps going up and down.
when the computer is idle voltage goes up, and when its in stress mode it will go down.
in bios i have it set to 1.5v and it seems to only actually go there when its on stress but on idle it hangs above w/e i asked. LLC is off and EOV is off.. anyone ever seen this happen?











its called Vdroop, under load, the voltage will dip. this is why you are idling at 1.55 and loading at 1.5.

to counter it you can enable LLC, however it will increase the voltage by 0.05v under load.

so if you set it to 1.5v in bios, under load you will get 1.55.

its perfectly normal


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, well i have ordered my new RAM, will probably be getting it on Tuesday, maybe Monday but im not holding my breath









Ok here is the thing, i was soo wanting to get OCZ Reapers ro even Blades($$$) but then i found something out that sucks. There is only 1 supplier in south africa that imports the high performance OCZ Ram and they cannot get their hands on any to import, ie i cannot get them.

So ..

Im getting these:










Mushkin 996805 Redline DDR3 1600


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Ok, well i have ordered my new RAM, will probably be getting it on Tuesday, maybe Monday but im not holding my breath









Ok here is the thing, i was soo wanting to get OCZ Reapers ro even Blades($$$) but then i found something out that sucks. There is only 1 supplier in south africa that imports the high performance OCZ Ram and they cannot get their hands on any to import, ie i cannot get them.

So ..

Im getting these:










Mushkin 996805 Redline DDR3 1600

CAS 6 @ 1600?.......................... very nice!







:


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



CAS 6 @ 1600?.......................... very nice!:


Thats what i thought, a bit over budget but will be well worth it









Im going to see if i can run CAS 5 @ 1333.

that would be awesome


----------



## Merby

i thought extreme ov had to be enabled to get past 1.55.

havn't been able to do any testing. working on my new case and only have one radiator hooked up. I posted this already but here it is again.

3999mhz 1.5vcore 1.35nb 









and heres my build so far


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice Rig Merby


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Merby*


i thought extreme ov had to be enabled to get past 1.55.

havn't been able to do any testing. working on my new case and only have one radiator hooked up. I posted this already but here it is again.

3999mhz 1.5vcore 1.35nb 









and heres my build so far


















screenshot shows 3933?


----------



## SystemTech

Hey Merby, nice rig. I have added your overclock to the main page.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


CAS 6 @ 1600?.......................... very nice!







:


nice i bet these might be the one that are replacing the 996657 model which was rated @ 7-7-7-20-1t @ 1600.

for me I think Im gonna start buying 2000mhz memory as I think this will let you not only oc better but get higher fsb. I'm starting to think that memory affects amd's oc more since the memory controller is on the chip? Just thinking with 2k mhz you can underclock them to 1600 and get higher oc's?


----------



## bringonblink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


nice i bet these might be the one that are replacing the 996657 model which was rated @ 7-7-7-20-1t @ 1600.

for me I think Im gonna start buying 2000mhz memory as I think this will let you not only oc better but get higher fsb. I'm starting to think that memory affects amd's oc more since the memory controller is on the chip? Just thinking with 2k mhz you can underclock them to 1600 and get higher oc's?


yeah, or you could get 1600 and run it at 1333... would be a lot cheaper and more likely to run


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Sign me up to the club


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys, ive just ordered the p2 965 for my comp and was going to use my triton 88 with it, i was just wondering if it will be good enough to cool it. ive been looking at reviews for it but there using it on the i7 at 3ghz and getting 36 idle and 65 load.

i use 2 fans as push pull but these are cheap nasty things, could anyone reccomend any better


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@ Richie

I use these currently:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...17184(ME).aspx

And I also have these sitting on my shelf:

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...23000(ME).aspx

they are great, I just don't like the grey colour

doesn't go well with my case theme.


----------



## strezz

Getting mine this Wednesday







, would take me awhile to start the build though, still waiting for my WC to arrive and buy other parts.

Will be putting in my ol' trusty X3 720be on it, cant wait to see how far i can push it.


----------



## bringonblink

guys, 1503 BIOS is out!

n Crosshair III Formula BIOS 1503
1.Fix Function Key may not work with certain keyboards.
2.Fix wrong hard disk size may be recognized in POST with quick boot disabled.

im hoping they fix the CPU NB speed issue...

download and test GO GO

edit

fixed


----------



## SystemTech

um, your link takes you back to this page, lol. im bust downloading it and will post the download on the front page.

MrTooShort, added you to the OC list. Welcome


----------



## blueandblack

I noticed a few in here are using the HAF 932 and Crosshair combo. I want to get a cpu cooler but would like to avoid the hassle of taking the motherboard out of the case. Will the backplate access on the HAF 932 let me easily install any heatsink where a backplate is needed. Any recomondations for somethin easy to install ?


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blueandblack*


I noticed a few in here are using the HAF 932 and Crosshair combo. I want to get a cpu cooler but would like to avoid the hassle of taking the motherboard out of the case. Will the backplate access on the HAF 932 let me easily install any heatsink where a backplate is needed. Any recomondations for somethin easy to install ?


it only works with intel ... i mean easily... idk about the amd version of the haf 932 but the normal one only has a square big enough for the intel mounting system... lame i know


----------



## Pavo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


it only works with intel ... i mean easily... idk about the amd version of the haf 932 but the normal one only has a square big enough for the intel mounting system... lame i know


ya i have an azza solano and I'm just thinking about cutting out a hole in the mobo tray as when I went to the store the precut holes are just 2'x2' squares, not remotely enough to do crap with an amd backplate.

Not sure but figure cutting out like a 4" x 4 " will be enough for anything and give it a little air to breathe.


----------



## Trogdor

There's enough room to get the H50 backplate in there through the cut out.

1503 still limits CPU-NB to 2800. Lame.


----------



## SystemTech

The crosshair comes with a bookplate already attached. im not to sure how solid it it but im using it perfectly without any issues.

Quote:



1503 still limits CPU-NB to 2800. Lame.


ARRgghh, i meant to test it last night to see if the voltages are still locked at a max of 1.55. The last BIOS update gave me .125 v more headroom(1301 -> 1403).

Well my RAM is installed and running sweetly, currently running with 7-7-7-20 but will tighten the timings tonight if i have time. win 7 x64 installed.

The new fans are sooo super quiet its wonderful. wow im loving it. oh and my Logitech G500, well lets just say that its the best mouse ive ever used by far... loving it too. so much so that i have carted it to work today to use it there







to cart back home tonight







. seriously loving it.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Admittedly, even after a year of OCing my M4A79T Deluxe, I still call noob on myself,







. I understand that the Crosshair III Formula is not the same as the M4A79T Deluxe as it is more of a tweaker/OCer mobo. Trying to set the HT Link is driving me NUCKING FUTS. In the BIOS, I set the FSB to 215-216 and CPU-Z shows 1935-1944 for the HT Link and NB Freq (and yes, I set the HT Link manually to 2365 or so, up to 2800), ditto for the NB Frequency. Set it all back to 200 and viola those guys go up to 2000-2600 depending on what I set them to.

I gotta be doing something wrong is all I can think. Right now, I've got the FSB set at default (200MHz). (see below image please)

Just a quick, funny short story: I complete my (re)build the other day, power up and nothing, nada, zip, zero. After about 15min of cursing, swearing and punching the air thinking I had gotten another bad mobo, I calm down and do a physical inspection. Turns out, I forgot to plug in the 8pin cpu power. STUPID NOOB MISTAKE, ROFL.

EDIT: Just running a short, quick stability test atm, so far so good. More in depth test tomorrow.

EDIT: 1 hour Prime95 x64, passed, 0 errors. The first real test will come tomorrow, bwahaha


----------



## strezz

hi guys, just got my board from the mail. Been waiting for this for 3 whole months from thailand. just wanted to share. Cant start playing with it as im still waiting or my other parts to come in.


----------



## SystemTech

strezz, congrats, glad you finally got it. 3 months, wow. i normally wait a month for my stuff from the states but my board came express or something(not that i requested it to) as i got it in just over 2 weeks. But very happy for you. Cant wait to see what she does. are you getting the 720 be from your sig rig? if so then thatll be your first







.


----------



## strezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
strezz, congrats, glad you finally got it. 3 months, wow. i normally wait a month for my stuff from the states but my board came express or something(not that i requested it to) as i got it in just over 2 weeks. But very happy for you. Cant wait to see what she does. are you getting the 720 be from your sig rig? if so then thatll be your first







.

i already have the 720be from my old rig, was able to push to 3.4ghz stable on my ECS board..cant wait how the CH III push this chip to its maximum. Im guessing somewhere around 3.8 to 4ghz.


----------



## melantha

does anyone know exactly how asus cool n quiet works and if it effects your oc that much... i notice it keeps dropping my cpu voltage alot.... does it kick it up when its needed or what... how does it work


----------



## strezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


does anyone know exactly how asus cool n quiet works and if it effects your oc that much... i notice it keeps dropping my cpu voltage alot.... does it kick it up when its needed or what... how does it work


Normally it does affect your overclock. im no expert, but from what i know is that it underclocks the processor and lowers the voltages for it to run "cool and quiet".

People usually disable this feature.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

Normally it does affect your overclock. im no expert, but from what i know is that it underclocks the processor and lowers the voltages for it to run "cool and quiet".

People usually disable this feature.
Spot on there, if its enabled and your cpu is idle it will drop your cpu down to about 800mhz, and also then lower your vcore. Its the very first thing to change if you are going to overclock.

I played around with my memory timings last night and the best i could get was

6-7-5-15-1t which i think is pretty good. any suggestions on how to lower it further. the 5 and 15 cannot go lower (i dont have the option of 4 or 14) but i would like to drop the other 2 by 1 to get 5-6-5-15. can it be done??? i cant boot at 5-7-5-15 or 6-6-5-15. have i got it as low as i can go???

I am currently running it at 1450 odd and was tightening my timings at 1333.

I will post screens in about 2 hours. btw im running my NB at 2760 odd and booting, restating perfectly on 1401 bios. was the problem only after 2800? or was it 2600 which i think it was.


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Spot on there, if its enabled and your cpu is idle it will drop your cpu down to about 800mhz, and also then lower your vcore. Its the very first thing to change if you are going to overclock.


huh
have been running it for about 12 hours now and well when it needs full power it goes right back up to 1.4v and 3.8ghz and stays there when in use. ill let it run for a little longer and test it during gaming and whatnot and post back... but it does let my pc idle at lower temps (about 2 degrees cooler Celsius from 31-32 idle to 28-29idle)


----------



## strezz

Quote:

6-7-5-15-1t which i think is pretty good. any suggestions on how to lower it further
That's already pretty tight in my opinion, im not really big on memory overclocking as i've notice almost no difference other than the required timings by the manufacturer. You can only see it when your benching, in real world usage you cant really tell.

Quote:

i cant boot at 5-7-5-15 or 6-6-5-15. have i got it as low as i can go???
have you tried bumping the voltage by just a notch?

Quote:

btw im running my NB at 2760 odd and booting, restating perfectly on 1401 bios. was the problem only after 2800? or was it 2600 which i think it was.
Wow thats pretty good. what multiplier are you on 15x? and whats your vcore?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

what multiplier are you on 15x? and whats your vcore?
220 * 12.5 and at 1.35 i think, it might be on auto. cant quite recall.

Quote:

have you tried bumping the voltage by just a notch?
I tried going from 1.65(stock) to 1.8 and could not change anything


----------



## strezz

Quote:

220 * 12.5 and at 1.35 i think, it might be on auto. cant quite recall.
Wow thats pretty good. so you must be getting really low temps with that.


----------



## phibrizo

just to give all an update, just ordered my SSD, should be getting that sometime between wed-fri next week, i cant wait







after that upgrade ill be getting the 1090t when that comes out at the end of the month and ill be set on upgrades till bulldozer comes out









Also ssd is this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820167023


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

so you must be getting really low temps with that.
I havent seen it go above 40*C so yes, they are quite low.

Quote:

just ordered my SSD








ENVY


----------



## jmv

Hey guys, i'm new here and I'm looking for memory opinions.

Right now I've got some corsair dominator, 1600MHz, 1.65v and 8-8-8-24 timings. One of the sticks is bad though, so I need to RMA them... I don't know if i should just get a replacement or look for something else. I want to have something that will be compatible with the motherboard.

Should I go for those CL6 Mushkins?? I don't know if they're 'officially' compatible because mushkin doesn't list the Crosshair III on their website and I can't use their forum.

Whats my best option?


----------



## SystemTech

I have the Mushkin Redlines CL6 here
and they are working beautifully, currently at 6-7-5-15 @ 1450. They come recomended.

And Welcome to OCN and the Crosshair III Club


----------



## jmv

Thanks, i'm glad to hear it! Since newegg is out of stock on those, I think i'm going to order the ridgeback CL6 version.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
I have the Mushkin Redlines CL6 here
and they are working beautifully, currently at 6-7-5-15 @ 1450. They come recomended.

And Welcome to OCN and the Crosshair III Club

YOU LUCKY MOFO!!!! (mean it in a good way)

guess those are the replacements for the 996657? frkn wow @ those timings with only 1.65v ....just wow. the 996657 were only 7-7-7-20 and crap I have mine at 1.964v and they are rated up to 2.05 i think lol.

I have been considering buying a 4-6gb memory set just for benching looking for 2k mhz or higher (figure that gives me lots of head room) but I might go for these or something.


----------



## MushkinSean

These Redlines are not the replacements for the 996657 kits, hopefully a replacement for the 996657 kit will be released soon.


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys ano i ive seen this it the thread but can i put my sound card in the second slot, ive just installed the h50 into my comp and guess what!!!! i cant put the sound card in. i wouldnt put it in if not needed but no sound coming out of my graphics cards spdif
any help reali appreciated and +1 rep


----------



## Trogdor

Your sound card *must* be in the first slot. That is the designated audio slot. Kind of sucks.

Why can't you put the sound card in?


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


Your sound card *must* be in the first slot. That is the designated audio slot. Kind of sucks.

Why can't you put the sound card in?


cos my h50 just gets in way of the slot. dnt know what goin do.


----------



## Trogdor

How do you have it setup? I wasn't even close to having a problem with mine.


----------



## Panama Camel

Want to put 2X4GB sticks in, was looking at the Mushkin, anyone have any experience with using 2X4GB? Also have the 965BE.

Any input would be great.

Panama


----------



## MushkinSean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panama Camel*


Want to put 2X4GB sticks in, was looking at the Mushkin, anyone have any experience with using 2X4GB? Also have the 965BE.

Any input would be great.

Panama


For 2x4GB on AM3 you'll want to use the 996770 kit.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226095


----------



## Pavo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MushkinSean*


For 2x4GB on AM3 you'll want to use the 996770 kit.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226095


hey thanks for the info and nice seeing you pop into the thread. First time I bought some memory and gotta say love your memories!!! I have the 996657, 2 sets of it and am greatly satisfied. Going to be buying some mess around memory and guess what gonna be mushkin.

Really happy with your product.


----------



## MushkinSean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


hey thanks for the info and nice seeing you pop into the thread. First time I bought some memory and gotta say love your memories!!! I have the 996657, 2 sets of it and am greatly satisfied. Going to be buying some mess around memory and guess what gonna be mushkin.

Really happy with your product.


Glad you are happy with your 996657s, they were some sweet sticks for AM3


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Hi MushkinSean


Glad to see you popped in.

Just a quick question to all:
Any suggestions on how to get my Redlines to run at 1600 @ 6-7-5-15.
That timing is currently 100% stable at 1400(have not tried using FSB to go higher) but the second i change it to 1600 it crashes, i have tried bumping up the voltage to 1.85 but not further. do they maybe need more juice, if so what would you say is the safe maximum for the redlines? Alternatively, any guesses on lowering the timings to say 5-6-5-15? Cant post when i go down any lower (5 and 15 are the lowest option in BIOS)?

Any suggestion from anyone would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
How do you have it setup? I wasn't even close to having a problem with mine.

















hi ya there, a got it on the back using a push pull as exaust, the sump bit on the rad is just in the way by couple milimeters, i could fit it in the front but will take me a while to swap all my caddys around


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

hi ya there, a got it on the back using a push pull as exaust, the sump bit on the rad is just in the way by couple milimeters, i could fit it in the front but will take me a while to swap all my caddys around
never used or seen a h50, can it only be setup in 1 orientation? can you not put it upside down? sideways?


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


never used or seen a h50, can it only be setup in 1 orientation? can you not put it upside down? sideways?


ive had it out again and i can put it upside down but its still in the way, it cant be sideways cos my case aint wide enough (antec 902)


----------



## richie_2010

since putting in my phenom 965 c3 i managed to lower the voltage to 1.36 instead of the 1.4 and overclock the chip to 3.6 at 200x18 and the nb to 2200 but the voltage on the nb in everest shows 1.5

Temperatures
Motherboard34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU33 Â°C (91 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #136 Â°C (97 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #236 Â°C (97 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #336 Â°C (97 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #436 Â°C (97 Â°F)
MCP52 Â°C (126 Â°F)
GPU41 Â°C (106 Â°F)
GPU Memory33 Â°C (91 Â°F)
GPU Ambient34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
WDC WD3200BEVT-00A0RT027 Â°C (81 Â°F)

Cooling Fans
CPU1577 RPM
Power Supply1455 RPM
Fan #11232 RPM
GPU902 RPM (40%)

Voltage Values
CPU Core1.36 V
+3.3 V3.34 V
+5 V5.00 V
+12 V12.10 V
VBAT Battery3.12 V
VDDA2.54 V
North Bridge Core1.47 V
South Bridge Core1.22 V
PCI-E Bridge1.18 V
HyperTransport1.23 V
DIMM2.10 V
DIMM VTT1.02 V
GPU Vcc3.34 V

should this be lower because to me it seems too high
any help appreciated.


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


since putting in my phenom 965 c3 i managed to lower the voltage to 1.36 instead of the 1.4 and overclock the chip to 3.6 at 200x18 and the nb to 2200 but the voltage on the nb in everest shows 1.5

Temperatures
Motherboard34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
CPU33 Â°C (91 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #136 Â°C (97 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #236 Â°C (97 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #336 Â°C (97 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #436 Â°C (97 Â°F)
MCP52 Â°C (126 Â°F)
GPU41 Â°C (106 Â°F)
GPU Memory33 Â°C (91 Â°F)
GPU Ambient34 Â°C (93 Â°F)
WDC WD3200BEVT-00A0RT027 Â°C (81 Â°F)

Cooling Fans
CPU1577 RPM
Power Supply1455 RPM
Fan #11232 RPM
GPU902 RPM (40%)

Voltage Values
CPU Core1.36 V
+3.3 V3.34 V
+5 V5.00 V
+12 V12.10 V
VBAT Battery3.12 V
VDDA2.54 V
North Bridge Core1.47 V
South Bridge Core1.22 V
PCI-E Bridge1.18 V
HyperTransport1.23 V
DIMM2.10 V
DIMM VTT1.02 V
GPU Vcc3.34 V

should this be lower because to me it seems too high
any help appreciated.


I got the NB @ 2600mhz / 1.35v and the CPU/NB set @ 1.35v in bios however this fluctuates a bit, highest 1.4v

Is your NB voltage set to auto?


----------



## richie_2010

yea a got them set on auto exept cpu and mem. should i lower it abit


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


yea a got them set on auto exept cpu and mem. should i lower it abit


U could try to lower it atleast to 1.3v, but first check bios what
voltage reading u get. Maybe everest gives the wrong reading.

Edit: U got the crosshair III formula right? (crosshair 2 in signature)


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox*


U could try to lower it atleast to 1.3v, but first check bios what
voltage reading u get. Maybe everest gives the wrong reading.


will do, what does it come under in the bios cos i dont want change the wrong one lol.
na i gt the crosshair 2, been getting more help on here though than the crosshair 2 section

+rep 4 your help


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richie_2010* 
will do, what does it come under in the bios cos i dont want change the wrong one lol.
na i gt the crosshair 2, been getting more help on here though than the crosshair 2 section

+rep 4 your help

Well, I dont know what stock voltage the NB on Crosshair II is,
so maybe it is not high at all









Check what the stock NB voltage on your mobo is, then adjust
accordingly.

A 200 mhz OC on the NB shouldnt require much overvolting.

Edit: Found some info on a thread here:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ula-965-b.html


----------



## jmv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MushkinSean* 
Glad you are happy with your 996657s, they were some sweet sticks for AM3









yeah... i wish they were still available!

Thanks for your help again though, Sean, can't wait to get my sticks in.


----------



## SystemTech

I know that with my setup my NB is at 27xx (cant remember off hand ) and im at 1.35v so for the CIII id say 1.5 is really high but as mentioned earlier, CII might be different.


----------



## yummybar

I went a few posts back and saw someone having a problem with their sound card,

check my system i have a 5870 installed and all i did was just slide the cable between the SB and the PCI latch and up to the sound card try doing that it looks neat and it works!


----------



## Panama Camel

Recieved the Duorb as a gift, any idea how Effective, also not sure it will fit with the 5970 and such....Using AMD HAF

Everything ordered today, well what was left to order...Asus 5970 in 7 days and counting....

-Panama


----------



## roxxphatcox

I wonder if this little rascal will fit the board









Attachment 149750

The LeD will light up the WCtubes like Bagdhad during Shock and awe


----------



## richie_2010

is that 4 your nb, wont do much 4 ya cpu lol. i had one on my m3n78-vm board, still got it somewhere and it worked great dropped my nb temps bout 10 -15 degrees on load and idle, (computer started quicker 2 but dont know how lol)


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


is that 4 your nb, wont do much 4 ya cpu lol. i had one on my m3n78-vm board, still got it somewhere and it worked great dropped my nb temps bout 10 -15 degrees on load and idle, (computer started quicker 2 but dont know how lol)


"Is that 4 your nb, wont do much 4 ya cpu lol"

Ah richie, u crazy little monkey







Boarderline signature quote.

Im giving you a +rep for that 1 , you`ve earned it









Only 1 problem ab00t it, it kinda crashes with the rest of 
the heatpipes/coolers... designwise.


----------



## richie_2010

lol cheers, is it cos the colour, just spray it silver. can get in the way if you have large cpu hs and the graphics card is wide at the back.


----------



## roxxphatcox

That is the beauty of watercooling vs aircooling, a cute little WC block instead of
a giant aircooler.

I would rather spray the silvery bits in copper metallic, however that would be
virtually impossible to get done properly.

If I were to design a mobo, it would be polished copper all over t3h place








Copper is shexy









(getting a bit off topic here)


----------



## richie_2010

ya could open up the pipes on it and connect hoses for water to go through (its a hollow pipe) and use the fan to help with ya cooling as it will be like a rad
defo goin of topic there lol, wouldnt reccomend it 4 ya, ye be droollin all ova it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
I wonder if this little rascal will fit the board









Attachment 149750

The LeD will light up the WCtubes like Bagdhad during Shock and awe









Your NB doesn't need a cooler like that on it, all you need to do is change the thermal paste on it.

I used AS5 and dropped NB temps from 40'C to 33'C idle.

The whole heatpipe cooler goes over the SB too so myaswell change that paste too.


----------



## blueandblack

My heatsink arrived today. I went with the Zalman CNPS9900NT. Ive heard from reading this site that It doesnt perform as well as others but it was easy to install and looks good.







When I pulled out the stock heatsink my cpu came out stuck onto it. I used rubbing alcohol to break up the thermal paste around the edges then gave it a few twists and out it came.

With the stock heatsink cpu temps would hit 55C after 5 minutes in Prime 95. I ran Prime with the new heatsink for an hour and temps stayed around 40C. To start Ill try for 3.6GHz 5 hours soon.


----------



## Merby

you might wanna use a non conductive paste for mobo heatsink. Just in case


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



you might wanna use a non conductive paste for mobo heatsink. Just in case










I agree, i use Artic Ceramique and love it, its really cheap and performs really well, maybe 3*C off the very best past you can get.


----------



## Mastiffman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blueandblack*


My heatsink arrived today. I went with the Zalman CNPS9900NT. Ive heard from reading this site that It doesnt perform as well as others but it was easy to install and looks good.







When I pulled out the stock heatsink my cpu came out stuck onto it. I used rubbing alcohol to break up the thermal paste around the edges then gave it a few twists and out it came.

With the stock heatsink cpu temps would hit 55C after 5 minutes in Prime 95. I ran Prime with the new heatsink for an hour and temps stayed around 40C. To start Ill try for 3.6GHz 5 hours soon.


Nice! C3 955/965's can normally do 3.8ghz Competely STABLE on Auto Voltages!


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Your NB doesn't need a cooler like that on it, all you need to do is change the thermal paste on it.

I used AS5 and dropped NB temps from 40'C to 33'C idle.

The whole heatpipe cooler goes over the SB too so myaswell change that paste too.


Funny u should mention it







The mobo I RMA`d earlier in this thread,
actully dropped down about 40% with AS5. So its a good tip









However, I strictly don`t _need_ the NB cooler, but for 15$ I get
a cooler overall environment, + a festive led that will light up my UV watertubes









I wonder if there is any heatpipe assemblies for WC which are transparent...
*google*


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Merby*


you might wanna use a non conductive paste for mobo heatsink. Just in case










That would take away the edge









But a healthy tip atleast


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueandblack* 
My heatsink arrived today. I went with the Zalman CNPS9900NT. Ive heard from reading this site that It doesnt perform as well as others but it was easy to install and looks good.







When I pulled out the stock heatsink my cpu came out stuck onto it. I used rubbing alcohol to break up the thermal paste around the edges then gave it a few twists and out it came.

With the stock heatsink cpu temps would hit 55C after 5 minutes in Prime 95. I ran Prime with the new heatsink for an hour and temps stayed around 40C. To start Ill try for 3.6GHz 5 hours soon.

you're lucky, mine did same exact as yours but 4 pins got bent in the process. Luckily I was able to bend them back and no probs so far. I say shame on amd for this cheap stock hs and the glue they call paste on it.

honestly it's my one gripe and from now on I am buying oem amd proc why waste the money on the stock hs ....


----------



## Trogdor

You should be using a combination of twisting and lifting one corner more than the others when removing the heatsink from a CPU. You can do more damage than just bending the pins by pulling the heatsink straight up.

It isn't that AMDs paste is adhesive but the cpu and heatsink have formed a vacuum and you just have to break the seal.


----------



## Pavo

well than dont i feel goofy....


----------



## phibrizo

So go the SSD in on wednesday







(yes i know long time no post) and wow, boots soo much quicker, i dont have to wait for anything, WEI when up to 7.1(lame its saying my gpu is holding system back, really???? a 4870x2 is hold my system back







) Had a raptor and still say a nice performance increase going to an SSD, if you already havent got one, get it, i promise you wont regret this purchase, it will increase all Windows speed.


----------



## Xinthran

Been awhile since I've posted as well. I would LOVE to get a SSD, but too expensive atm. I can understand that your video card is holding your score back, I only get a 7.4 with 2 Radeon HD5770's in CrossfireX.

I've got my 965 @ 3.913, running stable, my equivalent anyway (10x 20 passes of IntelBurn Test using standard) and it's idling at around 28Â°-32Â°C. It will get up to around 50Â°C. during the tests, but I can deal with that.


----------



## phibrizo

well, you need to get one when as soon as they are at a price you think is reasonable







, you can tell the difference between the SSD ans regular harddrives when you are accessing them, its like night and day difference, SSD load apps pretty much instantaneously, and the raptor takes at least three ssecs and the other two drives are about 5 secs,


----------



## SystemTech

I also wish on a SSD but i think when i get 1, ill just get 2 and put them in RAID 0. They will need to be 120GB drives though, $$$$. I could maybe get away with 2 60GB drives but i dont want to cut it too fine. I use my current RAID to install my OS, any apps and games (Which can get quite big). hence the 240GB partition above the 12gb. I currently am using about 150 - 200GB of my current 500GB Raid setup.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
I also wish on a SSD but i think when i get 1, ill just get 2 and put them in RAID 0. They will need to be 120GB drives though, $$$$. I could maybe get away with 2 60GB drives but i dont want to cut it too fine. I use my current RAID to install my OS, any apps and games (Which can get quite big). hence the 240GB partition above the 12gb. I currently am using about 150 - 200GB of my current 500GB Raid setup.

eh, i understand about the space issue, but i was only planing on using the SSD for the OS and some apps. Games and the Page file would go on my raptor drive.

As for running the SSD in raid, eh i dont think i could give up trim support for maintaining the speed of the drive as when i bought it.

My next upgrade is going to be the Phenom II X6 1090T, after that, prolly a new video card(6870x2 or 6970 equivalent) and then a G3 version of the Intel SSD(running G2 now)


----------



## SystemTech

Ok wait, stupid question 'Trim support' ???


----------



## phibrizo

here, read this, it will explain better then what i was going to post:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2865

I think its worth having trim support.


----------



## SystemTech

LOL, i just googled it. I think it is worth having but you can also get manual trimmers that im sure will work on RAID. Intel has officially enabled TRIM with their new BIOS Chipset Updates. AMD wont be far behind.


----------



## Xinthran

As soon as I can get a 120GB SSD for around $100 I will, but otherwise, I don't mind waiting another 15 secs for windows to load. To me it's like passing someone on the highway, just to turn off in a mile. It's like, "Really, that got you so far!" I don't think I'll be upgrading my computer for some time. There really isn't much out there now, that I use, which takes advantage of just the quad core, so I really don't see the need to upgrade to a hexa core. Same with my 2x 5770. I run all of my games with ZERO lag, and I can't see games becoming much more advanced in the next year or so. So, I would probably upgrade the cards next year or the year after.


----------



## blueandblack

Just finished a run of Prime95 @ 3.6GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1133202

I noticed there is a 5 degree difference in the LCD poster reading and CPUID HW monitor. I wonder which is more accurate ? 50 Celcius max but everytime I checked it was acound 48 C . I wonder if this leaves room to try for 3.8 or maybe even 4 GHz


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blueandblack* 
Just finished a run of Prime95 @ 3.6GHz

I noticed there is a 5 degree dif... socket, not the temp of the diode on the cpu


----------



## ranger052

Guys may I know what how much score do you get on 3dmark vantage?? CPU Score??
Please


----------



## richie_2010

hi ya again, my noctua nf-p12,s came today and ive installed them on exaust as intake on my pc with old setup was hot, 39 at idle. going to check all temps tomo when its started from cold boot becasue been on most morning so still warm. ivae also fixed my sound card problem by turning the rad upside down so the pipes are at the top is this ok???

will take pics when can get my bluetooth to work lol.


----------



## ranger052

Guys may I know what how much score do you get on 3dmark vantage?? CPU Score??
Please


----------



## phibrizo

you will have to give me some time to give you a vantage score, I'm @ work now but I will test it when I get home tonight,


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
you will have to give me some time to give you a vantage score, I'm @ work now but I will test it when I get home tonight,

Thanks


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ranger052* 
Guys may I know what how much score do you get on 3dmark vantage?? CPU Score??
Please

Only if you tell us yours.


----------



## ranger052

ok here is mine. my cpu is bottlenecking my 5970









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2060462


----------



## SystemTech

I wouldn't be so sure as to say that, i think people have all jumped onto the bandwagon of 'My CPU is bottlenecking my GPU'. I would say that you should be fine with your 3.9GHz 955. if anything, a very slight bottleneck. hardly noticeable, only in benches.


----------



## phibrizo

ok, heres mine. i think my cpu score is higher because of the 9600gso i have for physix....


----------



## ranger052

yeah yours is higher for the physx...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

http://img638.imageshack.us/i/5850cr...exvantage.jpg/

Here's mine Ranger.


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
http://img638.imageshack.us/i/5850cr...exvantage.jpg/

Here's mine Ranger.

Thanks..
I am just comparing the cpu scores to see if mine is correct. Thanks.
is your 5870 crossfire?


----------



## jacopo1403

hi all i have crosshair iii formula and i need information about ram.
now i have 2x2gb 1333 crucial ballistix cas 6-5-5-15 at 1.9volt impossible to get cas 5 i tried also 2.30volt but crash. 
for yuo what is better 1333 or 1600mhz?
i thinking to sell this for buy 1600mhz ram what is the best ram for this mainboard? better 1600mhz cas 7 or 1333 cas 6?
there are ram that work at 1600mhz cas6?
i have phenom 965 be so i can unlock moltiplicator. i can put ram at 1600mhz with original bus?
sry for my bad english i'm italian
i need advise for buy ram thx to all


----------



## Xinthran

Well, I believe that they are reading completely different temperatures. The software monitor is reading the separate core's temperatures, while I would imagine that the LCD Poster is reading the entire CPU temperature. Though I may be wrong. It's about the only thing in my mind that would make such differences.

Anyone know if ASUS covers the LCD Poster in their warranty? I was moving mine and the thing got caught under the leg and yanked out of the plug when I was putting it back on my desk. I wish I had noticed it fall.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranger052*


Thanks.. 
I am just comparing the cpu scores to see if mine is correct. Thanks. 
is your 5870 crossfire?


I have 5850's and yes that score is crossfired 5850's.

They are flashed to Asus 5870 bios's.


----------



## jacopo1403

who can help me plz? thx


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacopo1403*


hi all i have crosshair iii formula and i need information about ram.
now i have 2x2gb 1333 crucial ballistix cas 6-5-5-15 at 1.9volt impossible to get cas 5 i tried also 2.30volt but crash. 
for yuo what is better 1333 or 1600mhz?
i thinking to sell this for buy 1600mhz ram what is the best ram for this mainboard? better 1600mhz cas 7 or 1333 cas 6?
there are ram that work at 1600mhz cas6?
i have phenom 965 be so i can unlock moltiplicator. i can put ram at 1600mhz with original bus?
sry for my bad english i'm italian
i need advise for buy ram thx to all


RAM latency doesn't make a giant impact with benchmarks, it's more for bragging.

I always use 1333 and the FSB to get a good overclock.

Any RAM on the memory support list will work with the MB. Just buy the RAM you prefer.

1600mhz works with my FSB at 200.


----------



## KurtBR

Do u know what is the max temperature of NB for this mobo ?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Do u know what is the max temperature of NB for this mobo ?


Not to sure exactly but knowing AMD Chips it wont be too high. I would say if you are hitting 80*C odd, id be quite concerned. My averages at around 40*C, which is pretty much my ambient case temp (thanks to my radiator blowing into my case







)


----------



## KurtBR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Not to sure exactly but knowing and Chips it wont be too high. I would say if you are hitting 80*C odd, id be quite concerned. My averages at around 40*C, which is pretty much my ambient case temp (thanks to my radiator blowing into my case







)


Thanks System,
Here my NB is 48Âº idle and 54Âº full.
CPU/NB: 1.35v
NB Voltage: 1.3v
NB Freq: 2700Mhz

With the default values of voltage it was about 50Âº full. and the MB temperature still about 30Âº

But, donÂ´t forget, I live in Rio de Janeiro, and here is hot









yesterday it was hot here, 35Âº walking in the streets







but, in my home, 25Âº


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

35Âº walking in the streets
WHHHAAATTT!!!! those temps sound fine to me considering your ambient temps. My ambient is normally around 20*C in the room, my Radiator makes my case ambient around 35*C - 40*C.

On another note, i am going to possibly be upgrading my GPU a bit. I have found a cheap 4890 which will give me a really nice boost i think. I can then try and hold out until the 6xxx series is released. i will be completely skipping the 5xxx series







Ok the Plan is then to have this GPU until the release of the HD6xxx series which i guestimate to be about a year. Should i get a waterblock for it in 3 months time?


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I've finished my case paint job, installing my sig rig, and doing some wire management, what do ya'll think? Now I just need to get some toy money to replace the red leds with blue


----------



## phibrizo

system, no I don't think you should get a wb for that gpu, if you are going to be getting a 6 series card (like me) then I don't think that would be worth the money


----------



## Pavo

NIce Lonewolf !!!!


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Thanks, I'm a little disappointed that I forgot to run the SATA cables until AFTER I had zip-tied everything together, but altogether, I think it turned out pretty good. Neat thing is that my temps have dropped from ~36C to ~32C at 24C ambient during idle. I even watched it dip as low as 28C for more than 10min, but I doubt that will be a consistent number.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574*


Thanks, I'm a little disappointed that I forgot to run the SATA cables until AFTER I had zip-tied everything together, but altogether, I think it turned out pretty good.


That's a pimp looking psu with that chrome, the case turned out well man, great job


----------



## remorseless

So this is my current systems setup and basic info with everything running @ stock




























currently using bios 0903 since if i upgrade to any newer i will have issues such as stock mem settings won run stable at 1333mhz or 1066mhz and the dram volt running around 1.5 with everything on auto. the memory runs at 1.8v which is what it is advertised. if i try to manually raise the volt to 1.8v my timings are way off and pc bsod or locks up, with the LED warning light at orange. has anyone had this problem?

as of now everythign runs fine at 1.8v 1600mhz timing at 11-11-11-30


----------



## Tyberias

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remorseless*


as of now everythign runs fine at 1.8v 1600mhz timing at 11-11-11-30


That seems like extremely loose timings on your RAM. Aren't Dominators supposed to run at 9-9-9-24 @ 1.8v?


----------



## remorseless

um wow you are right

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145249

what i ordered months ago, kinda weird i thought for sure i read 11-11-11-30 @ 1.8v ill have to fix that


----------



## Tyberias

Most of the time, if you run your RAM @ 1600 with lowered timings, you will have to switch to a 2T command rate.

However, from experience with my RAM (rated for 7-7-7-24-2T @ 1600), I benched better running at 6-6-6-18-1T @ 1333.


----------



## remorseless

hmm so i fixed that problem i had which i never noticed. its running at 9-9-9-24 the tRC is at 41 and Command Rate is at 1T should i adjust it to 2T?


----------



## Tyberias

You only need to drop down to 2T if you find stability issues while at 1T. If it runs smooth, no need to change it. =)


----------



## remorseless

hmm it locked up on me for some reason i will give it a shot ty for the info


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remorseless*


hmm so i fixed that problem i had which i never noticed. its running at 9-9-9-24 the tRC is at 41 and Command Rate is at 1T should i adjust it to 2T?


1t is faster than 2t, also your tRC shoud be tRP + tRAS which in your case is 33 clocks.


----------



## yummybar

Hi again guys, anyone have had any issues with the new bios?? i actually think its a very good stable bios to some extent,more about this later.

First the bios i am talking about is the 1501 which is the bios update that will support the new 6 core phenoms. Since i updated bios all my OC profiles are unusable anymore so i had to overclock from scratch this time i wanted to see if i could actually OC with the FSB, usually when i OC i just up multiplier and use the fsb to fine tune.

This time i was able to OC all the way up to 4012(actually made 4300, no screenies because it was so late i just forgot to take snaps of it)

but yes i was able to OC to 4012 Stable purely just on FSB, with any of my old overclocks my max stable fsb that this board was able to give me is 211, THIS time with the bios updated iwas able to reach 236. just wanting to put it out there for those who are having trouble overclocking. Try out the new bios and let me know what you think!

**side note**
the best bios for North Bridge overclocking from my experience is the 1301, i tested every other bios and it wont stable pass 2600, with 1301 i was able to to push 3100 NB freq.

*Screenie*


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



i tested every other bios and it wont stable pass 2600, with 1301 i was able to to push 3100 NB freq.


I am using 1401 and i have been able to post and be completely stable at 2760 odd.

I have been meaning to upgrade to 1501 but just haven't gotten around to it yet. Sounds like it is a nice big set up in stability though. Thanks

Quote:



system, no I don't think you should get a wb for that gpu, if you are going to be getting a 6 series card (like me) then I don't think that would be worth the money


Thanks, I agree with you now, plus its not the reference design. Its the ASUS 4890 Top that im looking at.

LoneWolf3574, Nice job. It looks really great.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


That's a pimp looking psu with that chrome, the case turned out well man, great job










Thank you. The PSU is a Zalman ZM850-HP and man is it a pain to keep clean, SUPER DUST MAGNET, lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


LoneWolf3574, Nice job. It looks really great.


Thank you, it took a week to get the case ready for the C3F and it is definitely worthy of the motherboard now imo.


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
1t is faster than 2t, also your tRC shoud be tRP + tRAS which in your case is 33 clocks.

yeah for some reason it doesnt like my memory, it passed memtest with no errors at all but it will only run stable with all stock settings. even with the memory running at 11-11-11-30


----------



## Pavo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remorseless*


yeah for some reason it doesnt like my memory, it passed memtest with no errors at all but it will only run stable with all stock settings. even with the memory running at 11-11-11-30


have you messed with your voltages at all? for example my mushkins were running fine @ around 1.85 volt with cas 7. Since I oc with my fsb which is set to 300 right now and only running @ 3.6 ghz I had to up my volts to 1.964 @ cas 7 to get stability. So not sure if this helps but def play with your voltages a bit if you haven't.

edit 
also dont worry about the lights on the mobo since it goes amber (yello) past I think 1.8 volts anyways.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


edit 
also dont worry about the lights on the mobo since it goes amber (yello) past I think 1.8 volts anyways.


Yeah I don't like the lights in my comp, so have all of them off on my Crosshair.


----------



## Xinthran

So...would 8-8-8-24-1T be decent timings on 1600mhz DDR3? I've tried tightening them some more, but just goes unstable.


----------



## SystemTech

I would say that that is average. Have you tried upping the voltage when tightening?
I think anything CL7 and under is pretty good at 1600


----------



## remorseless

i was finally able to get my system stable with the actual rated timings 9-9-9-24 at 1.8v i also increased my NB freq to 2400Mhz. For some reason it seemed to lock up 5 mins into any activity in windows prior to the NB change. Ty Tyberias and Pavo

PS: looking for some input about my NB change to 2400mhz, was it neccesary? its currently runs 50c load.


----------



## Tyberias

It seems that the NB Clock increases do add to stability with the C3 revision PII's. There is a post somewhere (I can't seem to find it right now) by a Mushkin RAM rep that stated your NB Clock should be at or above your RAM speed * 1.5. So 1600 MHz RAM should run at a 2400 MHz NB Clock.

Also, as you OC the CPU, upping your NB Clock can lend some additional stability. I couldn't get stable to save my life at 4.0 GHz @ 2500 NB Clock, but as soon as I increased my NB Clock to 2750, I was stable.


----------



## Xinthran

Yeah, NB clock gives you a lot of stability, it's also instantly recognizable. I've got mine running at 2600mhz. Also, I have got my RAM down to 7-8-7-24-1T. I can't post with all 7s, but oh well. I can see a slight difference in benches with the two 7s. I really don't want to increase the voltage, as it's already a bit higher than the RAM is rated for. It's at 1.75v, rated for 1.65v


----------



## remorseless

yeah i read a post in the AMD Memory Sub Section regarded stabilty for 1600mhz ram with a NB freq of 2400mhz


----------



## phibrizo

preordering the phenom X6 1090T tonight when I get off from work, can't wait till they come out :cheers


----------



## Xinthran

~Phibrizo~
If you don't mind my asking, why do you need 6-Cores? At least, at the moment, there is very little that would take advantage of the added cores. For most intensive purposes, there is little actual NEED for a quad-core.


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
~Phibrizo~
If you don't mind my asking, why do you need 6-Cores? At least, at the moment, there is very little that would take advantage of the added cores. For most intensive purposes, there is little actual NEED for a quad-core.

Performance. Better Scores on Benchmarks, such as 3dMark Vantage..


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ranger052* 
Better Scores on Benchmarks, such as 3dMark Vantage..

Dumb. Unless you're going for HUGE numbers on LN2/DICE, why just buy a 6-core for benchmarking? Apps that are threaded very well can make use of the additional cores, not to mention it would make a great folder.

Anyways, been a while since I posted in this thread. What's everybody suggesting BIOS wise these days? I've had no issues with 1105 since January, but was wondering if any of the subsequent releases have provided any benefit/more stability.


----------



## blueandblack

Northbridge settings

Here is an article about the importance of northbridge overclocking with Phenom II.


----------



## Tyberias

I wasn't able to get stable @ 3.75 GHz on BIOS 1305 so I updated to 1503 and was able to stabilize. Still working on on the 4 GHz stable and tightening up my RAM more (Just haven't had any time lately).


----------



## SystemTech

I havnt yet gotten around to it but have heard that 1503 is really great. im currently on 1403. Will prob flash tonight.


----------



## Xinthran

1503 works like a champ!

I'm very much just a gamer. I really don't see the appeal of a six-core processor yet.


----------



## Gage

I love mine had it now for about 2mo and its been great all my system info is in my profile and here is my validator 955 BE @3.8ghz



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1146453


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
~Phibrizo~
If you don't mind my asking, why do you need 6-Cores? At least, at the moment, there is very little that would take advantage of the added cores. For most intensive purposes, there is little actual NEED for a quad-core.

i do a lot of encoding(i dont want an i7 because intel like to change sockets alot, and i like amd better), run a lot of vms of different os to see what the os is like. benching and gaming. Not really needed for gaming or benching, but it does help with those when the application uses it


----------



## KurtBR

About the new Bios, I had to rollback to 1403.

Everytime that I tried to "update" my memory configuration using AmdOverdrive



The MOBO didnÂ´t start with the message "DRAM Locked". Clear CMOS didnÂ´t work to me

Now, itÂ´s normal as before.


----------



## Gage




----------



## melantha

im starting to think i need to reseat my heatkiller

my motherboard temp on pcprobe is 24C and at 1.4 volts my cpu says its 33C at idle

what do you guys think.. could it have something to do with me just adding a second 5770

it used to idle at 29 and after about 4 hours of not being used it would idle at even 27

but when its on load it never goes over 40 and when i run intelburntest it peaks at 45

am i just paranoid or do i really need to reseat it

thanks

ps. here when i get some time i need some help with mem timings its just hard to get pc stuff done with a 5 month old that requires my attention


----------



## SystemTech

No, it sounds like you should be fine, i know that alot of people have a bit of a variation between Temp readouts. DOnt ask me which 1 to trust though.


----------



## jacopo1403

i have a questions. now i buyed dominator gt cas 8 and now i'm at 1720mhz 6-5-5-15-22-1t at 1.65voltage default. i have all voltage default oc cpu/nb and nb and without overclock there isn't a problem. when i overclock to 3900-4000 what i need? i have to up cpu/nb voltage or nb voltage? i don't understand... nortbridge speed is important? 4000 oc how many mhz for norbridge?thx to all


----------



## strezz

Have they released an update to support X6 chips?


----------



## phibrizo

yes bios 1503 or whatever the number is for the latest bios has support for the x6 cpus


----------



## SystemTech

Welcome jacopo1403, To answer all your questions, first, I take it that you have not changed your CPU Multiplier to OC yet as your RAM is running at 1720. What you would need to do is then up your CPU multiplier. What i suggest, get it so your CPU is sitting at about 3.6GHZ and manually set your CPU voltage to 1.45. Then boot into windows and run 20 runs of intel burn test on max. If everything is stable then continue. If not then try up the voltage of your RAM a tiny bit. say 1.7 -1.8. your CPU voltage will still be fine at that. Then retry.

Once Burn test is successful, go back to BIOS, set your NB/CPU frequency to about 2600 > 2800. and set the CPU/NB voltage to 1.35. Go back to windows and re run intel burn test. This should pass. if not then lower your NB OC a bit

Keep checking your temps as you go along, NEVER GO ABOVE 60*C.

Once you have that all stable then move onto your CPU. Step up the multiplier a bit and then Test. If you fail to run intel burn test runs, step up your voltage a tiny bit. Keep this going until your get a max temp of 55*C then stop as you have hit your maximum overclock. 55*C is the highest stable temp you will get. anything over that and you might get instability. The only step after that to increse your overclock, is to get better cooling.

I hope this helps.

strezz, im sure 1403 supports Thuban, if not then 1503 defiantly will. On the ASUS website it lists all M4XXX mobos as 6 core ready, as well as the CIII. Im busy trying to just double check this, having some issues accessing the downloads page


----------



## SystemTech

My one worries with the upcoming CH IV range, will we continue to get as many BIOS updates. Or would they just be able to change the CH IV updates to work on our Boards?


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


My one worries with the upcoming CH IV range, will we continue to get as many BIOS updates. Or would they just be able to change the CH IV updates to work on our Boards?


check the bios updates for ch2 and check the date of the last update and see if it overlaps the release of ch3


----------



## BlueLights

Hey guys! been a while since I've posted in the CF III thread =) been busy with school and such..I've still been here at OCN just havent posted in this thread in a bit...anyway I have a question for all your fellow CF III owners! what is the average temp of your NB's? Idle and under a decent load..say..while running a fairly new game or something similar, my cpu doesnt go over 38/40C while gaming, my 5770's dont go over 50C, my NB at idle is around 40C though, which seems kinda high..I've seen it near 44C while gaming. I'm just curious what temps you guys are getting as I've read that the NB on this MOBO can get fairly hot. I havent had any issues with my system since I built it, got to 3.8 GHZ with a slight undervolt, still runs as good as the first time I booted it up







anyway I look forward to comparing my temps with everybody else, and hoping mine are within range of what would be considered "Normal" for my MOBO. ^_^


----------



## Tyberias

When I first got my board, my NB temps were around 65C. That obviously wasn't right, so I removed the heatsinks and pipe, cleaned the contact areas up, and reapplied using new TIM. Temps now are around 35C at idle and 37C load.

I would say that 40C idle and 44C under load are just fine. Hell, Asus told me 65C was just fine.


----------



## Gage

When im running battlefield bad company 2 my NB was running at 50c


----------



## Panama Camel

Got it running tonight, crap PSU, and local comp wanted 900.00 for a 5970....missed the 5970's on the 14th, was on board for one on the 15th (payday) but gone, crap 50 went fast..... but it is up and running


----------



## KurtBR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gage* 
When im running battlefield bad company 2 my NB was running at 50c

Same here, so, I think itÂ´s normal.
And my NB Voltage is 1,3 and frequency 2600mhz.


----------



## AMOCO

Ok, SystemTech.Here is a link to my (SoFar)overclock:http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...hread-402.html


----------



## KurtBR

Great Amoco,

Now, I think u should try to up your NB Frequency










These tables are only suggestions - your settings may vary somewhat, although in some cases these recommended numbers may yield the best results.


----------



## Xinthran

So...according to that graph, it seems to me that 2600mhz NB is the sweet spot.


----------



## KurtBR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
So...according to that graph, it seems to me that 2600mhz NB is the sweet spot.

You can check the complete article here and here.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
So...according to that graph, it seems to me that 2600mhz NB is the sweet spot.


mmm, it seems like it. i guess i will drop mine a bit.







currently 100% stable at 2750.

Nice AMOCO, Added you .

I Ran 3D Mark 06 this weekend, was sitting at 4085 on my cpu( didnt have the time to go higher) and got a CPU score of 5723. Is this good? My total score was 14862 which is quite nice for my GPU







.

Well my 4890 has been shipped so it will be here in a few weeks (it sucks shipping overseas







). I can then pack up my 4850 for my brothers birthday. Going to test crossfire though first but i dont think it will not be much better than the 4890 by itself as its the 512mb 4850, so only half the 4890's mem will be used and it will be down clocked to the 4850 clocks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

SystemTech, 5723 is a good cpu score.

why did you buy a 4890 btw?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



why did you buy a 4890 btw?


I got it at a good price on the for sale section here. My plan is to get that and then wait it out until the relese of the HD6xxx and then get me one of those. Thats the short story









The long story, I want to give my brother a GPU for his birthday but my budget isnt huge, so im just going to give him my 4850. That would then leave me GPU'less, and therefore need a new one for myself. The choice was either a 5770 or a 4890, Performance wise the 4890 is far superior and i dont play any DX11 games and even if i do, ill be happy at dx10. at least until the HD6xxx series is released, which is when ill replace my 4890 with a 6970(5970 equivalent) or a 6870 (5870 equivalent) and later another. Thats the plan at least, skip the entire 5xxx series. The expected release of the 6 series is around this time next year so its not too long of a wait.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I would take the 4890 over the 5770 too


----------



## roxxphatcox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
I got it at a good price on the for sale section here. My plan is to get that and then wait it out until the relese of the HD6xxx and then get me one of those. Thats the short story









The long story, I want to give my brother a GPU for his birthday but my budget isnt huge, so im just going to give him my 4850. That would then leave me GPU'less, and therefore need a new one for myself. The choice was either a 5770 or a 4890, Performance wise the 4890 is far superior and i dont play any DX11 games and even if i do, ill be happy at dx10. at least until the HD6xxx series is released, which is when ill replace my 4890 with a 6970(5970 equivalent) or a 6870 (5870 equivalent) and later another. Thats the plan at least, skip the entire 5xxx series. The expected release of the 6 series is around this time next year so its not too long of a wait.

I get about 21.5k with 4850 crossfire. (5500-5600ish cpu score)

That would have been a better choice:S in terms of money.

If its a new version of the 4890 maybe it draws a bit less power than
2x4850.

Just my opinion, I still love you though SysTech







<3


----------



## Xinthran

~SystemTech~
@ 3.8ghz I got a 5305 CPU Score. A total 3DMark06 score of 21377.
@ 4.01ghz I got a 5611 CPU Score. A total 3DMark06 score of 22396.

Those are both with Crossfire enabled.

@ 4.01ghz (CF off) I got the same CPU score as before, but a total 3DMark06 score of 17659.


----------



## melantha

i cant even get past the physics part of vantage... im stable at 3.8 ghz with IBT but it crashes on the physics part


----------



## Xinthran

Hmmm...not sure what's going on with that. You DO have the PhysX software installed right?


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
Hmmm...not sure what's going on with that. You DO have the PhysX software installed right?

ya, i get like 4-5 fps before it crashes


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxxphatcox* 
I get about 21.5k with 4850 crossfire. (5500-5600ish cpu score)

That would have been a better choice:S in terms of money.

If its a new version of the 4890 maybe it draws a bit less power than
2x4850.

Just my opinion, I still love you though SysTech







<3

Are those the 512MB 4850's? Thats the one that i have that i am giving to my bro. I was told that CF 4850's with 512MB RAM is not really worth it. However if it had 1GB RAM...


----------



## KurtBR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
i cant even get past the physics part of vantage... im stable at 3.8 ghz with IBT but it crashes on the physics part

Try to use Fluid Mark to test only the Physics and see if u get the same error.
Here I have HD5870 + 9600GT working at same time, the 9600GT is dedicated to PhysX.


----------



## Xinthran

I didn't know you could have an ATI and an Nvidia card installed in the same board. Learn something new everyday. Of course, physics isn't as important to me as having my other 5770 installed CrossFireX.


----------



## sub50hz

I ran my 5850 and 9800GT simultaneously, but I decided the increased power draw wasn't worth it for only 1 game (Cryostasis, _still_ haven't played it). Worked pretty good, I guess, only ran FluidMark a couple times.


----------



## Xinthran

Yeah, had no idea. Pretty cool. I seriously doubt that it would do a single good thing for me though. Pretty cool that it works like that though. Anyone have a Radeon 5870 that would give me something to compare with via 3DMark? 06 or Vantage would be fine. It's just that I have heard the 5770's in crossfire are about equal to a 5870.


----------



## sub50hz

I ran 3.8GHz/3000 CPU-NB and 1000/1250 for an 06 score around 24k. I'll see if I can re-run it tomorrow and provide a screenshot. That was using the FULL test, fullscreen, 0xAA. Are your 5770s OC'd at all? CF 5770s are pretty powerful, don't worry about a lack of power.


----------



## KurtBR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


I didn't know you could have an ATI and an Nvidia card installed in the same board.


Yes, you do.

http://physxinfo.com/

How to set up ATi card for rendering and Nvidia card for dedicated PhysX








YouTube- How to set up ATi card for rendering and Nvidia card for dedicated PhysX Part1 Hardware.







YouTube- How to set up ATi card for rendering and Nvidia card for dedicated PhysX Part2 Software.

+ Fix








YouTube- ATI + Nvidia PhysX Catalyst 10.2 FIX + Dual display fix.


----------



## Xinthran

3DMark Vantage:

P16597 ~ 18089 GPU, 13305 CPU

I wish I could have afforded a 5870, and then CrossFired it later on. But alas...5770 was my max.


----------



## Xinthran

KurtBR!! I hate your little avatar pic thing...I just caught myself trying to get the bug off my screen!!
ROFL


----------



## Xinthran

Sub50Hz, I've wanted to try a 3k NB, but I've been kinda hesitant. Not for temps or anything, but just that it would make my nice OC unstable.


----------



## melantha

do you guys have the basic or the advanced version of vantage im about to snag it just done know what to get lol do i need the advanced


----------



## Xinthran

I have the pro edition, I would recommend getting at least the advanced edition...go to the website...some special deal going on...pops up EVERY TIME you check the score online. Not sure what it is though, I always close it before I read...lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


3DMark Vantage:

P16597 ~ 18089 GPU, 13305 CPU

I wish I could have afforded a 5870, and then CrossFired it later on. But alas...5770 was my max.


that's a good score, you could play 95% of all games full max.


----------



## Xinthran

Right on. I love my cards, but it's gonna suck later on when I want to upgrade. I wish I could have got the 5870 just so that I could later Crossfire them to upgrade, now I'll have to start over with 1 or get 2 whole new cards for another crossfire. How does your 5970 bench?


----------



## xquisit

I'm still using the 1204 BIOS, and I'm having trouble with my OC's/Temps.. I feel like over the past month or two my idle temps have gone up by 5-6*C.. Maybe my CM R4s in my push/pull exhaust aren't the best.. or AS5 was applied excessively on my H50. Furthermore, It could be my temps in the house..since this is my first computer build I could see a bigger hiatus of temps during the summer time. I think I could go with some better fans + a fan shroud and buy some new TIM (MX2 possibly) and start fresh!

I just started using the auto button for my memory timings, because I just recently (never seen before) got a couple BSODs! So it's my NB oc or my Memory settings.. hmm.. I ran a small FFT test, and I was wondering how long I should let it go to see if I'm safe to continue OCing? I use Prime95 to test my whole system, and IntelBurn on High to stress test my CPU. I am not happy with my temps, and I was also going to ask...should I go with water, and sell my G.Skills and possibly get a pair of G.Skills that are in the C3 Mobo List in the Manual?


----------



## KurtBR

Here:

[email protected]
Bus Speed 250
19964
GPU 17925
CPU 30303

[email protected]
Bus Speed 225
19779
GPU 17840
CPU 29344


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I'm still using the 1204 BIOS, and I'm having trouble with my OC's/Temps.. I feel like over the past month or two my idle temps have gone up by 5-6*C.. Maybe my CM R4s in my push/pull exhaust aren't the best.. or AS5 was applied excessively on my H50. Furthermore, It could be my temps in the house..since this is my first computer build I could see a bigger hiatus of temps during the summer time. I think I could go with some better fans + a fan shroud and buy some new TIM (MX2 possibly) and start fresh!

I just started using the auto button for my memory timings, because I just recently (never seen before) got a couple BSODs! So it's my NB oc or my Memory settings.. hmm.. I ran a small FFT test, and I was wondering how long I should let it go to see if I'm safe to continue OCing? I use Prime95 to test my whole system, and IntelBurn on High to stress test my CPU. I am not happy with my temps, and I was also going to ask...should I go with water, and sell my G.Skills and possibly get a pair of G.Skills that are in the C3 Mobo List in the Manual?

I have passed 20 runs of IBT at High and failed Prime95 blend test within 5 minutes on the same OC. I recommend Prime95.

Water would be the next step to better cooling.

Any reputable RAM in the motherboards list would be fine to use. Just buy what you like.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


I have passed 20 runs of IBT at High and failed Prime95 blend test within 5 minutes on the same OC. I recommend Prime95.

Water would be the next step to better cooling.

Any reputable RAM in the motherboards list would be fine to use. Just buy what you like.


The thing is there are like 4 sets of G.Skills in the bracket my G.Skills are in... and mine isn't on the list... I wish someone else could chime in with the same memory/mobo setup!

I have the 7-8-7-24 @1600MHz 1.6v pair (blue) G.Skill 2x2GBs.

So far I'm having trouble with my overclocking.. I have set my CPU Voltage to 1.45v.. and set most of everything else to auto!!! =\\ My NB is @ 2200...and It's time to start thinking about a master plan! My memory timings at auto = 7-7-7-20 1033MHz =\\

Blaw.. maybe I need two new case fans (to replace my crappy stock ones), and change my push/pull exhaut R4 setup in the rear... and start a UK3000 push/pull intake in the CDROM bay! I will also reseat my H50, because I think too much AS5 was applied... I'm tired of these 34-37*C idle temps :O


----------



## Xinthran

xquisit
I wouldn't really worry too much about your idle temps. What really matters are your max temps. The H50 shouldn't be seeing temps that high. It's water cooling (simple, but effective water cooling). I'm on air, and idling right now at 28Â°C. I'm OCed to 4.011Ghz.


----------



## Pavo

for the love of god idle temps don't mean **** unless you post your ambient!!!! Give us a reference. If you're ambient is mid 20's than low 30's idle is fine. Now if your ambient is like 20degrees or less and your idleing at around 34 than yes you prob need to reseat it, but honestly post your ambients to give us an idea and a reference when talking about temps. Otherwise its just a bunch of numbers nothing more.


----------



## Boomer1979

Duno if this has been posted here yet. But I just checked the Asus website, and it has been confirmed that with Bios v1503 the Crosshair III Formula motherboard is compatable with the new Phenom II X6 CPUs.

http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/m4_6cores/


----------



## Xinthran

Yeah, my ambients are right around 21Â°C. So my idle of 28Â°C is pretty good!


----------



## Xinthran

I will more than likely grab the x6 sometime next year.


----------



## Boomer1979

Same here, $300 it a little steep for me right now. But im sure by next tax season, they may have a new one out and will have a better idea if its a worthwhile investment to upgrade from my 965BE.


----------



## Xinthran

For the most part, it's only because I won't USE 6 cores. I barely use 4 as it is. lol
The money is a big hindrance too.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavo* 
for the love of god idle temps don't mean **** unless you post your ambient!!!! Give us a reference. If you're ambient is mid 20's than low 30's idle is fine. Now if your ambient is like 20degrees or less and your idleing at around 34 than yes you prob need to reseat it, but honestly post your ambients to give us an idea and a reference when talking about temps. Otherwise its just a bunch of numbers nothing more.

Ambient 39*C, CPU 43*C... You are telling me this is normal? :O

I'm about to purchase that TIM (probobly the TIM that comes stock on the H50) + 2x UK3000s! I will also use a fan shroud, and use electrical tape to make sure nothing gets out of the push/pull setup.. sound good?










*BIOS Settings:*
Load Line calibration
extreme ov -

what do you guys have down for these?

My cpu voltage is shown in the picture, and everything else is on auto... Even my timings are on auto on my memory, except I upped the voltage..aren't I suppose to leave it lower than stock voltage..since it was posted for 7-8-7-24 @ 1600MHz 1.6v... and I have it around 1.7v and on auto (don't know why).. anyways.. I'm really lost...and I'm starting to think temps are a problem!


----------



## Pavo

im too lazy to find the link, but yes when you are doing YOUR temps you need to compare it to your ambient. Ambient temps are the temps of the enviroment your computer is in (i.e. temp inside of case and temp of the room the case is in). This will more or less tell you if your temps are good or not.

Your siting in a 39 c room? *** you in a sauna man? But yes if your in a 39 degree room and your comp is idling 4 degrees above that I would say it good , very good.

To give you a reference my comp's case hovers around 20 c, and my comp idles around 30 c. That is a 10 degree difference in idle alone with my current little oc. In ibt runs or prime it goes all the way up to 54 c. This is on stock cooler and I have reapplied as5 and basically same temps.

I think the article is a sticky here on water essentials or somewhere where the op talks about why your ambient temps are important when comparing temps.

edit
here you go http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...aningless.html
its a sticky in the air cooling forums


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavo* 
im too lazy to find the link, but yes when you are doing YOUR temps you need to compare it to your ambient. Ambient temps are the temps of the enviroment your computer is in (i.e. temp inside of case and temp of the room the case is in). This will more or less tell you if your temps are good or not.

Your siting in a 39 c room? *** you in a sauna man? But yes if your in a 39 degree room and your comp is idling 4 degrees above that I would say it good , very good.

To give you a reference my comp's case hovers around 20 c, and my comp idles around 30 c. That is a 10 degree difference in idle alone with my current little oc. In ibt runs or prime it goes all the way up to 54 c. This is on stock cooler and I have reapplied as5 and basically same temps.

I think the article is a sticky here on water essentials or somewhere where the op talks about why your ambient temps are important when comparing temps.

edit
here you go http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...aningless.html
its a sticky in the air cooling forums

Ty+Rep

What about some help overclocking?









I don't know when to adjust the nb, cpu/nb, sb, cpu vdda voltages.. I feel like I'm leaving everything on auto, because I am a noob... now I know if I find out my CPU Frequency I want to work with, then I would have to find a proper NB Frequency and propery memory timings.. How do I go about this?

Do I find the highest NB my computer can handle, and run Prime95 small FFT to see if it's stable? (What rituals do I go through.. do I adjust just the nb voltage after I go after a certain frequency like 2800?)

Do I leave my cpu&nb frequency stock, while working with my memory overlocks/tweaks? Or is it pointless, because memory is the first thing I should be worried about when I have my overclocked CPU/NB frequencies enabled?

Any help would be nice...
Furthermore, I'm working with 1204 BIOS ..would it hurt to upgrade to the newest one? And hope for better results?


----------



## xquisit

just tried my current setup in my sig, but i bumped the nb to 24XXMHz and I failed prime95 (not sure how long it lasted, I was gone for 30 minutes).. any ideas?

I'm sure if I started putting numbers instead of auto, it would help out a lot


----------



## Pavo

you might wanna try to lower your mem clock, its around 2k right now right? The nb oc will affect your mem oc, so play with your memory as well. Maybe go down to 1600 and loosen timings and see if you are stable. If yes than oc the memory. I read that with amd cpu's you might wanna loosen your memory a lot, and lower the speed, get a high stable cpu oc and nb oc than tighten timings and go with higher speed on memory.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pavo* 
you might wanna try to lower your mem clock, its around 2k right now right? The nb oc will affect your mem oc, so play with your memory as well. Maybe go down to 1600 and loosen timings and see if you are stable. If yes than oc the memory. I read that with amd cpu's you might wanna loosen your memory a lot, and lower the speed, get a high stable cpu oc and nb oc than tighten timings and go with higher speed on memory.

Man, that was hard to read.

You'll see a real nice benefit by running at <1600MHz, with much tighter timings and a high IMC clock (2600-3000). You're failing Prime because you're likely not feeding enough CPU-NB volts, or your CPU overclock was not 100% stable and this just pushed it over the edge. Probably the latter, IMC overclocks usually error our in Prime blend around 3 hours or so, during the 512k inversion test -- it's particularly stressful on the Phenom IMC.

Run Prime for a good amount of time (12+ hours) at 2000MHz IMC, and see where you end up. If that's stable, try 2400MHz and give it a little voltage, up to 1.55 is safe. It initially took me about 1.35V CPU-NB to get 2600 stable. Good luck, report back.


----------



## SystemTech

I would say that for the majority of us, thuban is not going to improve much, rather get a SSD and see a much greater performance increase. Plus, its the first gen 6 core AMD, think of the Phenom1 x4's, they were a bit horrible, whereas the PhII's are beautiful. I would say, wait for a revision of thuban in a few months, those chips will be rockin. But for everyone here without a SSD and looking at thuban for your next upgrade, Get a SSD, it will give u the best performance increase.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
For the most part, it's only because I won't USE 6 cores. I barely use 4 as it is. lol
The money is a big hindrance too.

Having Thuban isn't just for six cores. They have been OC to 4.5 stable and run much cooler than our 965s. At guru3d they had one running at 4ghz with a load temp of 45*C on a $35 air cooler!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Having Thuban isn't just for six cores. They have been OC to 4.5 stable and run much cooler than our 965s. At guru3d they had one running at 4ghz with a load temp of 45*C on a $35 air cooler!

A number isn't worth 200-300 bucks for most people, i would guess. Myself included.


----------



## Xinthran

I agree with Sub50hz. I would most likely upgrade when an new revision is out, next year at the earliest. I just bought this 965 in February.


----------



## Pavo

Ya, sorry gonna start using punctuation marks a bit more.

But stick to what sub said he said it well. I'm very new to this, so what I did for votlages at first was run everything at stock and run prime/ibt. Keep an eye on your voltages and see what they do while you are running the tests, idling, playing games, etc.. This will give you a good base to see how your mobo feeds everything on auto. Than go from there.

For instance I noticed that my nb and sb stay @1.15 on auto with very little fluctuation. So when I started to oc my nb, I just took it up to 1.20 and viola perfectly stable @2400mhz. (this is an example and there were more things I tweaked, but I basically just playing with volt on the nb, cpu-nb, memory, and cpu voltages. Everything else is basically on auto, and yes I actually started using llc enabled.

setting are : nb @2700, ht 2100, votlages: cpu 1.30, cpu -nb 1.25, mem 1.964,nb 1.20 and the rest on auto and this is 20 run @max ibt stable as well as prime stable (though I haven't done more than 5 hours of prime)

here's a pic of my little oc, but I am running 300 fsb with this. I had to up my mem volt up to 1.964 from 1.85 to get this stable.

oops its the second picture lol

weirdest thing for me is I can turn my comp on and set my ht to 2400 and be fine until I turn off the comp than it won't post again. So I just leave the ht @2100 .


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


A number isn't worth 200-300 bucks for most people, i would guess. Myself included.


Everything with computers is a number. We upgrade because it's a bigger number and with 6 cores able to clock to 4ghz with a load temp in the mid 40s with 1.4 volts.....um that's a pretty big number. Source

What do you do with your old CPUs? I usually sell mine so it isn't a $200-$300 hit.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Right scenario, I haven't seen any new BIOS on the asus website, and Im running the latest 1503. Will this BIOS support my 1090t that is coming today just because it doesn't mention it does in there list of fixes on the 1503? or is there a secret new BIOS out that I cant find....

-Foxy


----------



## Xinthran

The 1503 release should give you the capability to slap your 1090T right in her sweet spot!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


The 1503 release should give you the capability to slap your 1090T right in her sweet spot!










haha thanks man


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


The 1503 release should give you the capability to slap your 1090T right in her sweet spot!











that would be awesome,for my future update.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


What do you do with your old CPUs? I usually sell mine so it isn't a $200-$300 hit.


Build another machine.

I don't need a hexacore, and don't think I need to spend 2-300 bucks for something I can't take advantage of. 4GHz isn't incredibly important for me, most of the use my sig rig sees is gaming. And even though I'm into Folding, I already have enough money invested in dedicated hardware for that.


----------



## SystemTech

I still say, anyone looking to upgrade their current PHII to a thuban, rather get a SSD you'll see a FFFAAARRR greater performance increase.

On another note, im busy trying to optimize my RAM and last night i was able to get the following:

6-7-5-15 -1t @ 1600 on 1.8v. Im so stoked as i wasn't sure it could do it. anyways, just thought id share that.


----------



## phibrizo

systemtech, already have an ssd







but all jokes aside, got the 1090t in the system and windows won't boot, and the recovery disk keeps saying a hatdware failure has occuried







haven't had any time to troubleshoot the problem since I had to work the night shift before I got it, I will when I get home, I hope it's not the cpu that's the issue and hope it something stupid that I overlooked. Anyone have any ideas, and I am going to put the 955 in to test it


----------



## SystemTech

Well, i meant for those of us who dont have a ssd.

Have you updated to 1503 BIOS?


----------



## phibrizo

yes, yes I did, it work @ first when I plugged the cpu in, then after a couple restarts it stop working correctly, I have no idea *** is wrong


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


Right scenario, I haven't seen any new BIOS on the asus website, and Im running the latest 1503. Will this BIOS support my 1090t that is coming today just because it doesn't mention it does in there list of fixes on the 1503? or is there a secret new BIOS out that I cant find....

-Foxy


I have a 1090t and bios 1503 and I can tell you it's a no go.

It boots up and is recognized, but the multu is locked in windows( not in the bios) and the volts are locked( in windows, not bios also)

The good news is, I can go up to 3.8Ghz Cpu with 1.325v( stock) and 2600Mhz NB with 1.15v(stock). It runs only up to 39'C at 3.888Mhz with a quick primeblend run of a few minutes under a TRUE.

I'm waiting for a new bios or the Asus Crosshair IV to get to my local computer shop where I shop, whatever comes 1st.

Sounds like the new board will be 1st before Asus gets around to a new bios.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok well taken on the above, it does work but just not ideal. phibrizo , i am going to guess that you have everything on stock. were you able to get into windows etc at first? can you now get into BIOS or does it not even get that far?, i might be leaning slightly towards a flawed CPU. not sure yet though. If no BIOS, does your screen turn on? Mobo Lights etc, especially take a look and see if the voltage LED's are on, doesnt matter which ones. if 1 is on then they are all on.

MrTOOSHORT, wow those are some nice results there. now stop tempting me


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Ok well taken on the above, it does work but just not ideal. phibrizo , i am going to guess that you have everything on stock. were you able to get into windows etc at first? can you now get into BIOS or does it not even get that far?, i might be leaning slightly towards a flawed CPU. not sure yet though. If no BIOS, does your screen turn on? Mobo Lights etc, especially take a look and see if the voltage LED's are on, doesnt matter which ones. if 1 is on then they are all on.

MrTOOSHORT, wow those are some nice results there. now stop tempting me










ok, it might have been me all alone, i went through the bios before and disable ACPI ACPI Support, trying to figure out why my spu was still staying at 3.2 even tho i raised fsb and multipler, whatever that setting does messed up my whole system, enable that and system booted up, I'm going to disable it again just to see if that was what was really messing up my system.


----------



## phibrizo

yea, that what was causing my issues, but as MrTOOshort said, that OC hangs whenever i try, havent tried to oc on windows yet.... kinda mad that it does that, but im loving the temps on this thing


----------



## phibrizo

Systemtech, your going to love these low idle temps, and the load temps, ten times better then the 955 i had(temp wise. even at stock.) boy oh boy, cant wait till i oc her and see what see can do


----------



## SystemTech

My word those are nice and low, mmm 20*C idle, what your ambient temps about?

Just a quick question to all, what are your NB/CPU voltages at? mine i have found to be whatever i want it to. if i set it to 1.3 then it sits at 1.3->1.33, so i upped it to 1.35, it then was reading 1.35 -> 1.38, and so i upped it again, until i got 1.45, where i stopped as it was still reading above that(fluctuating between 1.45 and 1.48). Is this normal? i cant get my NB to boot at 3000







, 2800 is rock solid stable but i dont even boot at 3000, have to reset BIOS and re-load my OC profile (I would die without them). any ideas here? also, ive managed to OC to 3.4, but now i cant even get 3.3? i have 3.2 pretty good and stable and am trying to go a bit higher but cant, it also, doesn't boot and i have to reset BIOS. 200 * 21.5 is what im trying at 1.55v, NB is at 2800 (have tried with 2600, but no difference) and HT link is at 2200. I have Extreme OV enabled and LLC disabled. My RAM is what is stated above (6-7-5-15 @ 1600 @ 1.8v). Should i maybe try 1333 on my RAM, could that be the problem? Thanks


----------



## phibrizo

well, i have the windows on the house open and outside its about 13c/56f.(nice night for a hot day







) so the cpu is just idling about room temp. man i cant wait till asus releases a bios that i can oc on this thing, i really dont want to get the CF IVE/F, i really like the CFIII


----------



## [email protected]'D

Humm I don't see why so many people are having problems OC'ing and things, according to asus the 1090t should work fine with the latest bios....

http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/m4_6cores/


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Humm I don't see why so many people are having problems OC'ing and things, according to asus the 1090t should work fine with the latest bios....

http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/m4_6cores/

I dont either, i have the latest bios but for some reason, whenever i change anything trying to OC, the comp will just hang before the bios screen :/
So far, im liking the cpu


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
Humm I don't see why so many people are having problems OC'ing and things, according to asus the 1090t should work fine with the latest bios....

http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/m4_6cores/

the 965 OC's fine to 4Ghz with 1.4375v, But the 1090T and the Crosshair III don't fly with this bios 1503.

I also noticed my Intel SSD's are capped at 160mb's now instead of the usual 230mb's

I think Turbo is messing things up.

on a side note, I bought two 1090t's to compare whichever OC's better.

They both act this way with my board.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
the 965 OC's fine to 4Ghz with 1.4375v, But the 1090T and the Crosshair III don't fly with this bios 1503.

I also noticed my Intel SSD's are capped at 160mb's now instead of the usual 230mb's

I think Turbo is messing things up.

on a side note, I bought two 1090t's to compare whichever OC's better.

They both act this way with my board.

well, hopefully asus fixes this in a bios update, i wish we could disable turbo right off the bat


----------



## SystemTech

Well phibrizo, i dont think youll need to go to the C IV, ASUS will release a new BIOS within a week that will sort out all the issues. They are pretty good with that.
Also, Unless you are just after the bragging rights, there is really no point for any of us to go to the C IV, performance wise, they are pretty much exactly on par. I posted a link in the C IV thread with benchmarks between the C IV and the 790FX GD70 and they are on par. so its a bit of a waste of money for the very few extras you get. you can say you want it for SATA 6, SSD's are not even reaching the limit of SATA 3, You cant say for USB 3, as the devices are sooo scarce and it a bit pointless at the moment, as far as OCing goes, you might have a case but i would say, not more that 10% better than ours, so if you can justify $200 to $300 for 10% more OC then go for it. As for the quad PCI-E slots, you are wasting your time, youll get a good bump going from 1 card to 2, but crossfire doesnt handle scaling that well, so your third card will be a slight increase, and your 4th, youll hardly notice in benchmarks, never mind real life.

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/04/...rmance-review/


----------



## phibrizo

i really dont like the CF IV board anyway, i want to keep this board and cpu till bulldozer comes out. dont really need usb3 and sata3, nothing really uses it yet, and its not widely availible(yea, look at me, talking about not really getting a board because some features are not used, but just got a hex core) ill let asus come out with a bios that will help, but they have six months to get it right, or im getting a 890fx chip


----------



## SystemTech

I must disagree with you there, i think the C IV boards look really good and would fit in perfectly with my colour scheme, but i unfortunately cannot justify it. At stock settings there is also NO performance gain. Im not sure about overclocking but i am almost 100% sure the IV will not be more than 10% better, if that in fact. Ill prob keep my quad and C III until bulldozer is out.


----------



## [email protected]'D

so when is asus actually going to release a BIOS update so my 1090T actually works in my ch3


----------



## Forsaken1

What's the north brige temp running?

According to pc probe.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forsaken1* 
Locate the 0707 bios.









0602 is a poor clocker.

What's the north brige temp running?

According to pc probe.

why the 0707? and nb is at 36c....and are you sure you are on about the Crosshair III and not IV


----------



## Forsaken1

My bad,had to many threads open.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forsaken1* 
My bad,had to many threads open.

lol np, and my god I hate waiting..a new BIOS better be on the horizon


----------



## yummybar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D*


lol np, and my god I hate waiting..a new BIOS better be on the horizon


*outa topic question*
foxy whos the model in your pic she looks familiar ;o


----------



## jmv

question about the LCD poster...

I have it set to cycle through temperature. I get CPU, SB, NB, and MB for temps 1-4, but then I have "OPT_3", "OPT_2" and "OPT_1", all of which show values of N/A. What are these?? Are they configurable, for instance could i have one of those show my gpu temps? Whats the deal?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmv* 
question about the LCD poster...

I have it set to cycle through temperature. I get CPU, SB, NB, and MB for temps 1-4, but then I have "OPT_3", "OPT_2" and "OPT_1", all of which show values of N/A. What are these?? Are they configurable, for instance could i have one of those show my gpu temps? Whats the deal?

Now that is a brilliant question, i think the temps 1-4 are for each core (just a guess). As for the rest, who knows....

Anyway, i beat my previous 3dmark score, i now am sitting at 15082, broke 15k with a 512mb 4850, woohoo. anyways, im getting a Biostar 8800GT to be used as a dedicated PhysX Card. its gonna rock.

Also we have hit 100 pages, well done everyone.


----------



## Xinthran

If you take a look at your Motherboard, there are 2-pin plugs in 3 places for thermal monitoring (the opt_1-3) which would allow you to plug temperature sensors into your MB to display on the poster, or fans with thermal sensors to push more when your board gets hot, this is in your manual. Temps 1-4 are just as you said CPU, NB, SB, and MB. Speaking of the poster, I still need to call ASUS and see if it's covered under their warranty. I've called them about cables before, but those are not strictly for ASUS products. The poster is specifically an ASUS product, so I am hoping it is covered.


----------



## Pavo

they also sell replacement lcd's on their site for somewhere around $15 iirc.


----------



## xquisit

Trying to get an overall OC for my computer, and trying to stay stable on prime95 blend.. but I just got a BSOD (usually I don't get this, but I heard when this does happen..it's either my NB overclock..or my memory timings).
*
My OC:*
*CPU*
200*19.5 (3.91GHz) @ 1.475v
*NB *
2600MHz @ auto voltage (can't check, friend has my poster)
CPU/NB @ 1.4v
*Memory*
Auto: @ 1.68v (advertised @ 7-8-7-24-2T 1600MHz 1.6v)
but at auto they were running at 1333MHz 8-8-8-22-31 (doesn't say the command rate)

So I got the BSOD.. should I run a prime95 Small FFT test to see if it was my NB overclock that's the problem...

Or was it my memory timings @ auto..and not a good timing? I'm not too sure about command rate.. am I shooting for 1T or 2T, and what is the difference?

How long do I want to test the Prime95 small FFt test to see if my NB was the problem or not?

I've ran memtest86+ and I my sticks have had no problem for 48 + hours! (stock advertised settings).

I was running prime95 Blend for less than 20minutes and got that BSOD.. I was reaching 56*C..and my computer ambient was around 36*C.

Any ideas on how I can achieve a stable OC?


----------



## sub50hz

Sounds like you're short on CPU-NB volts. You should manually set it in the BIOS, try 1.4V -- driving that RAM at 1666 is gonna take a little juice. It's still well within safe spec, and might even be slightly more or less than required, but it's not a bad start. Also, 3.9GHz at < 1.5V sounds like a tall order to me, although I am working with a C2 chip. Not really sure what those C3s require at those speeds.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Sounds like you're short on CPU-NB volts. You should manually set it in the BIOS, try 1.4V -- driving that RAM at 1666 is gonna take a little juice. It's still well within safe spec, and might even be slightly more or less than required, but it's not a bad start. Also, 3.9GHz at < 1.5V sounds like a tall order to me, although I am working with a C2 chip. Not really sure what those C3s require at those speeds.

The thing is my temps have risen over three months, and I'm starting to think I was right about having a tad bit overload on TIM under my H50 (don't know if you remember, but I said it was applied by spreading a business card *as5* on the cPU and the additional TIM on the card was applied to the h50). So I will change up my setup to intake, and add better push/pull fans + add a fan shroud and tape up the sides to prevent any air from leaking out. In addition, I would like to know hot to lap my CPU & if it would be necessary to lap my H50 surface. Thanks and any guides or tips would be appreciated!

EDIT: My nb/sb/cpu vdda volts are all on Auto, but my CPU/NB was set to 1.4v for the test!


----------



## sharpshoooter82

want this so bad


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
The thing is my temps have risen over three months, and I'm starting to think I was right about having a tad bit overload on TIM under my H50 (don't know if you remember, but I said it was applied by spreading a business card *as5* on the cPU and the additional TIM on the card was applied to the h50). So I will change up my setup to intake, and add better push/pull fans + add a fan shroud and tape up the sides to prevent any air from leaking out. In addition, I would like to know hot to lap my CPU & if it would be necessary to lap my H50 surface. Thanks and any guides or tips would be appreciated!

I've still yet to see any temp benefit by switching to intake -- it seems like as long as your GPU exhausts _out_ of the case, the internal case temp is pretty low as long as ventilation is good. I actually went up a couple degrees switching to intake, but you're welcome to experiment and see what works for you. How are your ambient temps? Have those risen as well? The H50 seems to be particularly sensitive to increases in that department.

edit: You can see here why I run the H50 as exhaust, the incoming air is relatively unobstructed, and the GPU is pushing every bit of hot air out the rear of the case. Crap pic, I know.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
I've still yet to see any temp benefit by switching to intake -- it seems like as long as your GPU exhausts _out_ of the case, the internal case temp is pretty low as long as ventilation is good. I actually went up a couple degrees switching to intake, but you're welcome to experiment and see what works for you. How are your ambient temps? Have those risen as well? The H50 seems to be particularly sensitive to increases in that department.

edit: You can see here why I run the H50 as exhaust, the incoming air is relatively unobstructed, and the GPU is pushing every bit of hot air out the rear of the case. Crap pic, I know.









i haven't kept a look out on how the ambient temps changed







i wish i had my lcd poster.. i have to drive 15 minutes to pick it up at my friends pc shop in burbank!

ok so what if my memory cant handle advertised clocks @ 3.8GHz+? how will i tell


----------



## sub50hz

BSOD is usually memory-related when stress testing, black screens usually indicate temp/voltage issues.

Don't worry about the poster, I wrecked mine about a month ago and really haven't missed it. Bring your RAM speed down to 1333 and test again. If you make it ~3hours in prime blend before it errors out or BSODs, add more CPU-NB volts.


----------



## blueandblack

I was having all kinds of issues with my ram voltage on auto. The ram was rated at 1.65 but was set to 1.76 on auto making games and other benchmarking apps crash. After manually setting it to 1.65 I havnt crashed at all except when trying too overclock my 5770 to high


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


BSOD is usually memory-related when stress testing, black screens usually indicate temp/voltage issues.

Don't worry about the poster, I wrecked mine about a month ago and really haven't missed it. Bring your RAM speed down to 1333 and test again. If you make it ~3hours in prime blend before it errors out or BSODs, add more CPU-NB volts.


Yeah a black and blue are different, I was having a blue! I will set my memory..but did you see the picture I posted? in the SPD in CPU-Z..am I suppose to shoot for those numbers its giving me readings @ voltages?

---

*Manufacturer Response:.
Dear Customer

Thank you for your G.Skill purchase and review. This memory package is designed for Intel specifications, but it can work for AMD platforms. On most AMD motherboards, the rated specifications of this particular memory package can not be reached due to BIOS limitations (Unable to operate DDR3-1600 CL7). AMD users will need to use 8-8-8-24 timings instead of the rated 7-8-7-24 for Intel platforms. Memory voltage 1.60V and memory frequency DDR3-1600 can remain the same. Everything should work fine then. If you have any further questions or issues, please feel free to let us know.*


----------



## Tyberias

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Thank you for your G.Skill purchase and review. This memory package is designed for Intel specifications, but it can work for AMD platforms. On most AMD motherboards, the rated specifications of this particular memory package can not be reached due to BIOS limitations (Unable to operate DDR3-1600 CL7). AMD users will need to use 8-8-8-24 timings instead of the rated 7-8-7-24 for Intel platforms. Memory voltage 1.60V and memory frequency DDR3-1600 can remain the same. Everything should work fine then. If you have any further questions or issues, please feel free to let us know.


You can run that RAM at its rated speeds by increasing the voltage. No matter what the sticks are rated for....it still has to meet JEDEC specs. There should be no problem with 1.8v or less.


----------



## RainMan420

I wish to be added to the club as well :










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=984152

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...2_mhz?new=true


----------



## [email protected]'D

Ignore


----------



## phibrizo

are you sure that is for the cfIII and not the cfIV?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phibrizo*


are you sure that is for the cfIII and not the cfIV?


yeah gappo must of mis understood me, Rawz pmed me back and said yeah he was using the 1055 and chIV my bad...


----------



## AMOCO

do u get any performance gain by upping the ht link to match the nb?because i can't get it stable at 2600 on the nb.but i am stable at 2400 on the nb and the ht link.


----------



## SystemTech

RainMan420 and blueandblack added you. Welcome







and welcome to OCN








Tyberias added you as well, welcome.

If you want to submit a Overclock, please post a ink to your running Prime 95 or Intel Burn test so i can add you to the Overclock listing, RainMan420 nice OC, just need to check that its stable.









AMOCO, To have the HTLink running at over 2400 is a complete waste, in fact even at over 2200 is a waste. And it does not like going high either. I just keep mine at around 2200.

Hey, are any of you guys going to be folding in the Chimp Challenge 2010, sign up here. If you are new to folding there are links on that page linking you to how to set it up. Im loving it







Cumon, Fold For OCN. It starts on the 5th of may. Come and fold CIIIF owners.

If i am missing adding anyone to the owners list, please just let me know(Pm or post).


----------



## liam.spelman

Just purchased a Crosshair III will post some oc's later this week!


----------



## SystemTech

liam.spelman Welcome and Welcome to Overclock.net


----------



## liam.spelman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
liam.spelman Welcome and Welcome to Overclock.net









tyvm


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I emailed Asus about the Crosshair III and X6 issues and they replied with a beta bios called 1602.

I have a Crosshair IV installed now and haven't tried this new beta yet.

Asus also noted to use this bios at your own risk:

http://www.mediafire.com/?amljjimmdqj


----------



## phibrizo

that's for the cfIII right?

Edit: Ok never mind, dl it now, going to install and see whats new.


----------



## xquisit

I need a bios recommendation, I have 1204.. and I'm not having luck with my overclocks


----------



## SystemTech

xquisit, Well we all found 1301 to be very stable but i found 1403 to be my best. 1503 is ok but not as good as i found 1403. Ill wait for the official 1603 to be released which will hopefully be the best







but for now i would say try 1503 or 1403.

Thank you MrTOOSHORT, added the link to the front page.

phibrizo, yes that is for CIII, the CIV BIOS's are still at around 1000.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


xquisit, Well we all found 1301 to be very stable but i found 1403 to be my best. 1503 is ok but not as good as i found 1403. Ill wait for the official 1603 to be released which will hopefully be the best







but for now i would say try 1503 or 1403.

Thank you MrTOOSHORT, added the link to the front page.

phibrizo, yes that is for CIII, the CIV BIOS's are still at around 1000.


emberassed to ask, but I'm about to smoke..and would feel too lazy to search my manual

any easy way to tell me how to flash my bios?

or how i go to 1204 -> 1403 easily?

thanks + rep


----------



## melantha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


emberassed to ask, but I'm about to smoke..and would feel too lazy to search my manual can i join

any easy way to tell me how to flash my bios? below

or how i go to 1204 -> 1403 easily? just load new bios

thanks + rep


lol in my experience wait till your clear headed to do something that could brick a component. especially the mobo... but easiest way is to download the .rom for the bios to a flash drive then in your bios go to the second to last tab and in there there should be ezflash bios

open that

then locate the new bios and then flash


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


xquisit, Well we all found 1301 to be very stable but i found 1403 to be my best. 1503 is ok but not as good as i found 1403. Ill wait for the official 1603 to be released which will hopefully be the best







but for now i would say try 1503 or 1403.

Thank you MrTOOSHORT, added the link to the front page.

phibrizo, yes that is for CIII, the CIV BIOS's are still at around 1000.



Systech, just letting you know that i flashed to the beta bios for more support for the 1090t, it has features to disable turbor core, but tomsthin is wonky in the bios to where the cpu will idle down to about 900mhz(or 800mhz of at stock) during a benchmark and will mess up any bench or game that you are playing, it will cause them to crash.(windows wont crash, but the applications will) which sucks since i was able to easily hit 4ghz with minor tweaking


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



lol in my experience wait till your clear headed to do something that could brick a component. especially the mobo... but easiest way is to download the .rom for the bios to a flash drive then in your bios go to the second to last tab and in there there should be ezflash bios

open that

then locate the new bios and then flash


All said already


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Systech, just letting you know that i flashed to the beta bios for more support for the 1090t, it has features to disable turbor core, but tomsthin is wonky in the bios to where the cpu will idle down to about 900mhz(or 800mhz of at stock) during a benchmark and will mess up any bench or game that you are playing, it will cause them to crash.(windows wont crash, but the applications will) which sucks since i was able to easily hit 4ghz with minor tweaking


mmm, Are you sure cool n' quiet is off?Thats what it sounds like at least, just not working correctly. I guessing we are going to have to wait a bit until the proper 1603 is released. Glad you could hit 4 easily. im really getting tempted t get one, especially for folding







, but i guess ill have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


lol in my experience wait till your clear headed to do something that could brick a component. especially the mobo... but easiest way is to download the .rom for the bios to a flash drive then in your bios go to the second to last tab and in there there should be ezflash bios

open that

then locate the new bios and then flash


Thanks, now I will go take a step outside, and unload this green!


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


mmm, Are you sure cool n' quiet is off?Thats what it sounds like at least, just not working correctly. I guessing we are going to have to wait a bit until the proper 1603 is released. Glad you could hit 4 easily. im really getting tempted t get one, especially for folding







, but i guess ill have to wait a bit longer.



Yea, that was the first thing i disabled, also if you get this bios and have this cpu, do not I repeat DO NOT disable Microcode updation(you could disable this with th x4 and get a little performance boost) as it will cause your system to hang at boot. I also took a screeny of what i was talking about

Also, sometimes it will jump up to correct speed with nothing is going on, and sometimes a reboot will also fix it :/


----------



## Ivan TSI

Hi, i just ordered the Crosshair III Formula for my new rig so will be joining the club soon, i do have one question, it is posible to do SLI with this motherboard?


----------



## SystemTech

wwooww, ASUS have messed up this a bit hectically. Hope they have it sorted ASAP.

Quote:



Hi, i just ordered the Crosshair III Formula for my new rig so will be joining the club soon, i do have one question, it is posible to do SLI with this motherboard?


I dont think so, It is crossfire but i have heard a few things about a patch being available to use Nvidia SLI cards on crossfire mobo's.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


wwooww, ASUS have messed up this a bit hectically. Hope they have it sorted ASAP.

I dont think so, It is crossfire but i have heard a few things about a patch being available to use Nvidia SLI cards on crossfire mobo's.


yea, its like CNQ is enabled no matter what even if you disabled it in the bios. thats how its acting except that it doesnt clock up to speed when it is needed.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The Crosshair IV does that with all three bios releases. The latest bios 0707 for the IV board, which is beta, fixes the Cool & Quiet issue.

Many ppl are having problems with the X6 and C&Q.


----------



## Pavo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ivan TSI*


Hi, i just ordered the Crosshair III Formula for my new rig so will be joining the club soon, i do have one question, it is posible to do SLI with this motherboard?


sorry but the chIII is ati only, no nvidia.


----------



## Casper123

Just ordered mine from newegg. Had to upgrade after newegg gave me a free 5770







so i agonized about the upgrade till i saw that the crosshair III has a bios update already for the thuban. Considering im going thuban next month or july it was an important part of my upgrade.


----------



## SystemTech

Welcome Casper123. howd you get a free 5770? Well by the sounds of it, thuban will be stable and smooth by the time you get yours. I think we can expect a BIOS update soon that will fix all the issues.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KurtBR*


Great Amoco,

Now, I think u should try to up your NB Frequency










These tables are only suggestions â€" your settings may vary somewhat, although in some cases these recommended numbers may yield the best results.












here are the new settings,same core clock though:


----------



## ahmedelbehery

want this so bad


----------



## KurtBR

Amoco,

I think u should try up your NB Frequency and FSB... I forgot to post here something, look this:

First of all, donÂ´t care about the voltages that I used to test it, I forgot to change it when I was doing this tests. My system is stable running at 4.1Ghz, but, to make this tests I was using 3.8Ghz, just pay atention to FSB x Latency and.. here we go...





































Make your conclusion


----------



## tlkamps

So overall should I wait till better bios versions come out for thuban before I go ahead and buy one? Anyone have some info about thuban and CHIII?


----------



## Scaler

Sign me up.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1171766


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlkamps*


So overall should I wait till better bios versions come out for thuban before I go ahead and buy one? Anyone have some info about thuban and CHIII?


I would say wait a week or 2. let the bios be released and see how stable other members say it is then go for it. Its not like you dont have a PC, I would just wiat a bit longer.

Scaler welcome


----------



## xquisit

so can i sell my 5770s and buy a 480..do our mobos even read one nvidia gpu? or is it pure ati?


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


so can i sell my 5770s and buy a 480..do our mobos even read one nvidia gpu? or is it pure ati?


they can read anything that is pci-x, but sli is not supported, only crossfire.

So systemtech, saw the new CFIV extreme, and i fell in love with the color scheme. it going to be perfect with the new watercooling build and case i plan on doing in the summer, adding a gpu loop and getting an 800D, color scheme is going to be red and black(like AMD and ATI). it would be perfect, i still havent decided if im going to get that board or keep this one. but that board looks sexy


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phibrizo*


they can read anything that is pci-x, but sli is not supported, only crossfire.

So systemtech, saw the new CFIV extreme, and i fell in love with the color scheme. it going to be perfect with the new watercooling build and case i plan on doing in the summer, adding a gpu loop and getting an 800D, color scheme is going to be red and black(like AMD and ATI). it would be perfect, i still havent decided if im going to get that board or keep this one. but that board looks sexy











i like the blue accents of the III, and think it might make me want to go with a blue setup next...







who knows red memory sticks + red gpu + red fans still look good with the am3 red accents /w black background!

--- *EZ FLASH QUESTION* ----
i wanted to ask how i can ez flash my bios without a thumb drive..im about to smoke again, so i doubt ill find it when i come back









is there any way i can use a cd?


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


i like the blue accents of the III, and think it might make me want to go with a blue setup next...







who knows red memory sticks + red gpu + red fans still look good with the am3 red accents /w black background!

--- *EZ FLASH QUESTION* ----
i wanted to ask how i can ez flash my bios without a thumb drive..im about to smoke again, so i doubt ill find it when i come back









is there any way i can use a cd?


Well, the blue goes perfect with the watercooling setup i have now, everythings blue, but i wanted to go red and black with the new case. i think it will be sick when i do it.

EDIT: wow murder grammar there, fixed tho


----------



## xquisit

It seems like when people get the red tubes it looks cheesy from the pictures, but I'm sure it doesn't look as cheap and orangish that I think they are in person!


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
It seems like when people get the red tubes it looks cheesy from the pictures, but I'm sure it doesn't look as cheap and orangish that I think they are in person!

i know what you mean, but i may not actually use red tubes, i might just get the red dye fluid and have to clean the blocks every six months(doesnt bother me, i like working on my computer!!







: )


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



So systemtech, saw the new CFIV extreme, and i fell in love with the color scheme. it going to be perfect with the new watercooling build and case i plan on doing in the summer, adding a gpu loop and getting an 800D, color scheme is going to be red and black(like AMD and ATI). it would be perfect, i still havent decided if im going to get that board or keep this one. but that board looks sexy


mmm sounds nice.

Quote:



It seems like when people get the red tubes it looks cheesy from the pictures, but I'm sure it doesn't look as cheap and orangish that I think they are in person!


Why do they look cheesy?









Quote:



i know what you mean, but i may not actually use red tubes, i might just get the red dye fluid and have to clean the blocks every six months(doesnt bother me, i like working on my computer!!: )


been there, done that. Im sorry but the coloured tubing looks 100x better than the coloured coolant. at thats my opinion.


----------



## phibrizo

hmm, i might have to physically look at the tubing then. Since i have seen tubing that "red" look more of a "reddish-orange" color. Also what tubing are you using there?


----------



## xquisit

wow that red tubin looks great now that i just came back from a good smoke







sleepy time soon or BC2..who's down?

but before we do that may i get some help? im worried about my memory..i'm trying to get stable, but it's not working out









34*C ambient, 33*C idle (I'll get you load time's tomorrow.. I know it's important..but I doubt it's temp.. I get BSODs..but not sure about this time.. it crashed 30 min into prime 95... my memory is cl7 or cl8 (they claim that now?) 1600MHz 7-8-7-24-2N (wth is 2n?).. I'm running it at 1100Mhz 7-7-7-20-27-1T (all auto timings, but I set volts to 1.65v). The SPD in CPU-Z reads different volts for this timing, 1.5v. Should I lower my voltage then?

My CPU 206*19 3914MHZ @ 1.45v - CPU VDDA Volt 2.55v
My NB is 2472MHz, and my CPU/NB is 1.34v.
All other volts are auto... I think my Load Line Calibration is disabled and the overvault is set on auto (I think).

Any ideas?

Sorry if that was hard to read, haha. it was hard to type









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
MORE TO READ <3
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Phenom X4 965BE C3 (3.4GHz @ 1.4v stock)*
*7-8-7-24-2N 1600 2x2GB 1.6v G.Skill Ripjaws *(8-8-8-24 for AMD systems I guess)
*Asus Crosshair III Formula
OCZ ModXStream Pro 700w
*

I am 20 runs stable @ 3.99GHz (19*210) 1.52v.
36*C ambient 
33*C idle
59*C load
(I believe my NB was around 2000MHz, and memory I'm not sure)

Usually when I do IntelBurn runs @ high.. I go for 20 runs, and my memory/NB is at stock settings or auto along with voltages. If I do run along a problem it would be a GSOD (Grey).. like a fuzzy one.

This time my sig is running at:

4.0GHz (16*250) @ 1.52v
Auto memory timings @ 1000MHz 6-6-6-15-20-1T (auto volts, I think 1.6v)
NB frequency is 2,500MHz @ auto voltage (not sure what it is).
My CPU/NB frequency is 1.43v (1.42v just failed on me on previous BSOD).
My ambient today is the same as the 3.99GHz test four months ago (and I know my NB freq is higher and timings are tigther..but running at a lower frequency).

I just ran IntelBurn @ high and failed after the third test.. I was at 59*C Load.. so I had room until 65*C (I don't want to even go that high, but just for a quick benchmark it would be nice to be stable at 4GHz).

The problem is this time I didn't get a GSOD.. I got a BSOD, any ideas? This must be a NB or memory setting issue, right?! If it is... should I run Prime95 Small FFT for 6-10 hours and see if my NB frequency is stable at the clock? If it fails what should I do, or should I run memtest86+?

Any ideas? I'm not sure about vdroop.. I have it disabled.


----------



## Pavo

if it helps you, I know I had to push more volts into my memory with more fsb. With stock fsb @200 I can run my mem around 1.85v. When I pushed my fsb to 300 only way I could pass intel burn was to push my mem to 1.964v with everything else being same.

Not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


if it helps you, I know I had to push more volts into my memory with more fsb. With stock fsb @200 I can run my mem around 1.85v. When I pushed my fsb to 300 only way I could pass intel burn was to push my mem to 1.964v with everything else being same.

Not sure if that helps or not.



What is your memory rated at?

Thanks + rep


----------



## xquisit

Ok so I'm posting three times in a row..this time will be a charm:

Crashed in Prime95 Blend pretty early, and I didn't get to see if it was a BSOD.. or what kind of error..or if it's a temp problem (which at my settings I really doubt)!

FSB 205
PCI E Freq 100 (is this worth changing btw?)
CPU Ratio 18.5
DRAM Freq 1640
CPU/NB Freq 2255
HT Link Freq 2050

So my CPU is just under 3.8GHz @ 1.387V, and it passed 20 runs of IntelBurn @ High (Ambient 33*C - Idle 31*C - Load 51*C)

CPU/NB Volts 1.3375 (this was on auto, but I noticed on auto it was at 1.42volts & that was more than my CPU volts..so I toned it down manually).
NB Volts was at 1.1 auto (but I set it to 1.113 manually).

My memory settings are 7-8-7-24-2T @ 1.6V 1644MHz (1600 DDR3), but since I got a BSOD running prime95 Blend again... I changed it to 8-8-8-24-2T 1600MHz...

in order to switch from 1644 -> 1600MHz.. I changed my FSB to 200, and my multiplier to 19. So now I'm exactly at 3.8GHz.

Any ideas on how I can get stable?

Also here are some BIOS settings, maybe you can tell me what to put if it's at a bad setting.

*DRAM CONTROLLER CONFIG*
Channel Interleaving - XOR of Address bit
Enabled Clocks to all DIMMs - Enabled
MemCLK Tristate C3/ATLVID - Disabled
Memory Hole Remmaping - Enabled
DCT Ungaged Mode - Auto
Power Down Enable - Disabled
DCQ Maximum Bypass Counter - Auto
Bank Swizzle Mode - Enabled
*
CPU CONFIG*
Micro Updation - Enabled
Secure Virtual Machine Mode - Enabled

Extreme OV - Enabled (should I disable this?)
("When set to enable you might chose high level voltage overclock but not guaranteed CPU life")
CPU Load Line Calibration - Enabled
("Disabled: The CPU voltage has 50mV droop with loadline")
("Enabled: The CPU voltage will be kept without loadline")

Any ideas? My temps seem fine to me.. 34*C ambient, 31*C idle..and in Prime95 Blend.. I don't go over 50*C.


----------



## Blewby

Curious...anyone else noticing temp differences (with the 1090T X6)...between the LCD poster vs software? I have Hmonitor(cpu-id), Speccy(makers of CCleaner), and Coretemp all saying 21*C (69-70* F) which is my room temp. My LCD Poster says CPU: 32*C. Im not sure which to believe. My 965 X4 all had equal temps. The V8 cooler is a great cooler..but wow, keeping it at room temp at idle is cool (literally).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blewby*


Curious...anyone else noticing temp differences (with the 1090T X6)...between the LCD poster vs software? I have Hmonitor(cpu-id), Speccy(makers of CCleaner), and Coretemp all saying 21*C (69-70* F) which is my room temp. My LCD Poster says CPU: 32*C. Im not sure which to believe. My 965 X4 all had equal temps. The V8 cooler is a great cooler..but wow, keeping it at room temp at idle is cool (literally).


The lcd poster and pc probe are the accurate ones for temps as they measure socket temps.

The individual cores temp has a bug of some sort with the Thuban X6's.

New bios is up for the Crosshair III named 1602, hope it helps us out.

Just goto motherboard, am2, am2+, am3, then Crosshair III. Pick the OS then hit the bios files.

download 1602 and enjoy









http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us


----------



## Pavo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
What is your memory rated at?

Thanks + rep

im running the mushkins 996657 rated @ 1600 7-7-7-20-1t with voltage suggestions of 1.85-195.

Like I said with stock settings I can run these timings at 1.85v with no problems. As soon as I up my fsb to 300 I have 1.96v. If it helps my settings currently are (on stock cooler for now) cpu 300*12 for 3.6ghz @ 1.30v, nb @2700 ht @2100, cpu-nb @1.25v,nb @1.2075. I run with llc enabled and the rest of the settings on auto.

What I also did was run stuff @ stock for a bit and paid attention to how voltages were reacting with llc enabled and disabled and how, according to pc probe, how the voltages varied under stress, idle, and gaming. Wrote these down and used these voltages as my base for adjusting certain other volts (like how it only really varies on the cpu-nb, cpu, nb, and memory, rest seem to stay samee).

Hope this helps.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


New bios is up for the Crosshair III named 1602, hope it helps us out.


Just flashed, all seems well so far. I love using the EZ Flash, so incredibly painless -- especially since it has NTFS read support (no more floppys/USB sticks!).


----------



## jacopo1403

hi i flashed bios 1602 on my ch3 but i have a problem. bios show my 965 at 3400 but when i start windows i see the cpu only 800mhz why? cool and quiete is disable what i have to do?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacopo1403* 
hi i flashed bios 1602 on my ch3 but i have a problem. bios show my 965 at 3400 but when i start windows i see the cpu only 800mhz why? cool and quiete is disable what i have to do?

Oh wow, I forgot to disable CnQ and C1E.

OUP.


----------



## jacopo1403

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Oh wow, I forgot to disable CnQ and C1E.

OUP.

cnq and c1e disable but cpu always at 800 hz? why plz


----------



## sub50hz

Are you SURE CnQ is disabled?


----------



## Trogdor

Same problem here, 240 x 16 is 240 x 4 read in core temp and cpu-z.

CnQ is Disabled...checked twice.

And I can't roll back with ASUS EZ Flash 2....ummmmm


----------



## jacopo1403

me too i can't roll back omg 800mhz what i have to do?


----------



## sub50hz

You can roll back to an earlier BIOS, but you can't use EZ Flash. Gotta make a USB.


----------



## Trogdor

I've rolled back with EZ flash before.

How do I make a USB?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


I've rolled back with EZ flash before.


Hrm, I tried it on another Asus board about 3 months ago and it would not allow a BIOS flash to a version older than what was in use.

Well, try it up, I guess.

edit: You need the afudos utility to make a bootable USB for flashing, it's listed on the support site.


----------



## godofdeath

this thing support sli?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


this thing support sli?


no but you can use one nvidia card

!! Guys, I can't find my thumb drive..and I've been using 1204 for a long time... I should at least use 1304..which is known to be stable, and not this early BIOS. Is there a way to ez flash without a thumb drive?

So far I'm stable @ 16x236* 3.78GHz* 1.438v /w the NB @ 2360MHz and memory settings at 7-8-7-24-33-2T 1574MHz. 10 hours stable in Prime95 /w ambient of 34*C when it started, and idle was 33*C..with load of 49-50*C (it briefly went up to 51-52..then 6 hours later it did the same up to 54*C as the highest..but usually it's at 49-50*C..so how do I read the load?)


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


this thing support sli?


No, this board has an AMD chipset.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
!! Guys, I can't find my thumb drive..and I've been using 1204 for a long time... I should at least use 1304..which is known to be stable, and not this early BIOS.

Why? 1105 was good for me, 1602 has added no additional stability as far as I can tell.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Why? 1105 was good for me, 1602 has added no additional stability as far as I can tell.

Yes, but you are unaware of the problem G.Skill had with ASUS during the time 1204 was released. Meaning, I would feel more confident with something they released trying to get people to run CL7 on their 1600MHz sticks... Which I can't even do, yet. I'm really surprised I'm 12 hours stable

3.78GHz, 2360MHz NB, 7-8-7-24-2T 1574MHz
216*16
Where should I go from here?


----------



## godofdeath

so i take it amd chipset no support sli? but supports crossfire only?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
so i take it amd chipset no support sli? but supports crossfire only?

i would believe so

so can i ez flash without a thumb drive?


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


i would believe so

so can i ez flash without a thumb drive?


Yes, a CD/DVD or floppy will work as well as an HDD partition with the BIOS on it.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


Yes, a CD/DVD or floppy will work as well as an HDD partition with the BIOS on it.



+rep

time to get blazed...im still running prime95

i think i will try to raise the multi..so nothing else is affected..and if i get stable for tomorrow..i well try to touch the FSB as well


----------



## xquisit

*
Just proof of stability.

May 9th, 2010 5:23AM - Test Started
May 9th, 2010 7:11PM - Test Stopped

No errors/warnings found from any worker







Nice!*


----------



## Trogdor

Are you using Load Line Calibration?


----------



## Pavo

trogdor not sure if you are talking to me, but yes I use llc. My thinking is that llc should help in stability as it will give .o5 volts more under load if needed. I just figure it's like having .05 volts more on the setting if cpu needs it. In other words, llc seems to give me a little more leeway on oc'ing .


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


trogdor not sure if you are talking to me, but yes I use llc. My thinking is that llc should help in stability as it will give .o5 volts more under load if needed. I just figure it's like having .05 volts more on the setting if cpu needs it. In other words, llc seems to give me a little more leeway on oc'ing .


I was talking to xquisit but I use LLC and agree with you about its benefits.


----------



## SystemTech

I thought you guys might find this helpful, i also posted it on the front page.

howto sli on a non sli motherboard


----------



## strezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


I thought you guys might find this helpful, i also posted it on the front page.

howto sli on a non sli motherboard


I never knew it was possible to run SLI on CHIII







now im looking into buying something nvidia


----------



## Trogdor

anyone having luck rolling back from 1602 BIOS?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
I was talking to xquisit but I use LLC and agree with you about its benefits.

I am using LLC, and I just downloaded Everest last night (its only a 30 day trial tho)..and I saw LLC in work when prime95 Blend was on. The 0.05v extra under load is nice, but I don't know if I should try getting stable with out it or not.. hmm.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I am using LLC, and I just downloaded Everest last night (its only a 30 day trial tho)..and I saw LLC in work when prime95 Blend was on. The 0.05v extra under load is nice, but I don't know if I should try getting stable with out it or not.. hmm.

LLC does more than bump your volts .05, it also holds voltage at or *very* close to your specified BIOS voltage.

If you had the poster to look at you'd notice that at idle your voltage is sometimes up to .03 volts below your specified and under load it drops further from there. LLC holds your volts at your specified at idle and gives you up to .05 volts (up to 1.55 unless overvolt is enabled).


----------



## xquisit

Now that I have everest I can some how figure out why I get BSODs. What temps should I be looking for now.. the north bridge and south bridge bright?

33*C ambient in my case
4 cores are at 31*C idle
NB 42*C idle
SB 36*C idle

I guess I'll run prime95 and see load temps, and report back


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Now that I have everest I can some how figure out why I get BSODs. What temps should I be looking for now.. the north bridge and south bridge bright?

33*C ambient in my case
4 cores are at 31*C idle
NB 42*C idle
SB 36*C idle

I guess I'll run prime95 and see load temps, and report back









Normal NB and SB temps vary per user. AMD says 70*C is pushing it. Just set your NB and SB temps in BIOS to max at 70*C.


----------



## RainMan420

I push my NB and SB volts pretty hard sometimes just to see where the temps top out at and @ 80F ambient I have tested both and this is what I got while playing BC2 @ 3.9Ghz :

Having the NB at 1.4v and the SB at 1.3v I get NB temps of 59/60c MAX and SB temps of 47/48c MAX.

Of course I do not run these settings 24/7 but that should give you an idea of how much more headroom they have before they hit the max threshold.

I got more or less the same temps running prime for about 2 hours.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Normal NB and SB temps vary per user. AMD says 70*C is pushing it. Just set your NB and SB temps in BIOS to max at 70*C.

TY+ rep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RainMan420* 
I push my NB and SB volts pretty hard sometimes just to see where the temps top out at and @ 80F ambient I have tested both and this is what I got while playing BC2 @ 3.9Ghz :

Having the NB at 1.4v and the SB at 1.3v I get NB temps of 59/60c MAX and SB temps of 47/48c MAX.

Of course I do not run these settings 24/7 but that should give you an idea of how much more headroom they have before they hit the max threshold.

I got more or less the same temps running prime for about 2 hours.

TY + rep

do you guys have *extreme ov* enabled? and what does it do?

do you mess with our ht volts even if you are trying to stay nearest to 2000MHz? what about cpu vdda volts?


----------



## Tyberias

Extreme OV allows you to increase Vore above 1.55v. Otherwise, it will reduce your Vcore to around there if it is set to go higher for some reason. Think of it as an added protection for your CPU.

There is really no reason to mess with the HT voltage at all. As you said, it has been proven that staying as near 2000 as possible is best, and that is stock. So, stock voltage is all that is required.

CPU VDDA voltage is basically a manual LLC (Load Line Calibration). You shouldn't need to touch it.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tyberias* 
Extreme OV allows you to increase Vore above 1.55v. Otherwise, it will reduce your Vcore to around there if it is set to go higher for some reason. Think of it as an added protection for your CPU.

There is really no reason to mess with the HT voltage at all. As you said, it has been proven that staying as near 2000 as possible is best, and that is stock. So, stock voltage is all that is required.

CPU VDDA voltage is basically a manual LLC (Load Line Calibration). You shouldn't need to touch it.

Is stock like 2.55 for these? Should I leave it auto?


----------



## Tyberias

Auto is fine. I've played with it a little bit to see if it made any difference, and it never did anything for me.


----------



## RainMan420

This is what I run on a daily basis and it is stable as a can be, has passed over 5 hrs of large FFT's...


----------



## Xinthran

I have an issue. I flashed to 1603 yesterday to test stability. Well, OC stability with the PII 965 seems on par with 1503, BUT, for some reason it messed up my CrossFire. I was getting up to 150fps in ICC25 WoW, Full 1080p, Ultra settings. Now I am barely getting 45. I've tried all kind of things. I want to flash back to 1503, but I can't figure out how to do that. EZ Update won't let you flash to an older bios.


----------



## RainMan420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
I have an issue. I flashed to 1603 yesterday to test stability. Well, OC stability with the PII 965 seems on par with 1503, BUT, for some reason it messed up my CrossFire. I was getting up to 150fps in ICC25 WoW, Full 1080p, Ultra settings. Now I am barely getting 45. I've tried all kind of things. I want to flash back to 1503, but I can't figure out how to do that. EZ Update won't let you flash to an older bios.

Why did you flash the Bios? 1503 is working flawless ATM.


----------



## Xinthran

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RainMan420* 
Why did you flash the Bios? 1503 is working flawless ATM.

I'm pretty sure I said I was testing stability. I think that's there in my post right?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
I have an issue. I flashed to 1603 yesterday to test stability. Well, OC stability with the PII 965 seems on par with 1503, BUT, for some reason it messed up my CrossFire. I was getting up to 150fps in ICC25 WoW, Full 1080p, Ultra settings. Now I am barely getting 45. I've tried all kind of things. I want to flash back to 1503, but I can't figure out how to do that. EZ Update won't let you flash to an older bios.

Put the bios.rom(1503) on a usb or in a quick access folder in Documents.

Reset you computer and immediately press the Delete button until your in the mobo bios.

Goto EZ flash and it will load for a sec, now press tab to get to your file on the left of the bios screen and scroll to your file.

Now flash your proper file you want.

btw in windows Asus Update, you can update to an older bios file by finding the option where it says "allow update to older files", then just select that, then you can roll back to a previous bios.


----------



## RainMan420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
I'm pretty sure I said I was testing stability. I think that's there in my post right?

Yes but it was already posted here on the first page that 1503 is the most STABLE version out so there was actually no need to update in the first place unless you are running an x6.


----------



## jacopo1403

guys i have crosshair iii and 965 . i need to overclock .what is setting for cpu configuration? microcode updation - acsi srat and others enable or disable? other special setting? thx


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RainMan420* 
Yes but it was already posted here on the first page that 1503 is the most STABLE version out so there was actually no need to update in the first place unless you are running an x6.

You can't boot with a CPU/NB of over 2800mhz with anything after 14xx. That's why I "upgraded".


----------



## liam.spelman

cant get the surround sound working with the sound card that came with it!

supremefx x-fi

all the windows tests work

have all latest sound drivers installed and the creative utility

cheers


----------



## RainMan420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
You can't boot with a CPU/NB of over 2800mhz with anything after 14xx. That's why I "upgraded".

Any reason why you need a CPU/NB of over 2800Mhz? Trying to break a record?


----------



## navit

Hi guys , newegg got some stock of the crosshair iv today, and I got mine before they went back out of stock







, they must be quite popular, questin, is there anything I should know about this board, bois etc.?
Also it comming from cal. isnt that good or bad in newegg terms, ( a strange question I know but still)

will be joinning soon


----------



## RainMan420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Hi guys , newegg got some stock of the crosshair iv today, and I got mine before they went back out of stock







, they must be quite popular, questin, is there anything I should know about this board, bois etc.?
Also it comming from cal. isnt that good or bad in newegg terms, ( a strange question I know but still)

will be joinning soon









You are in the wrong thread buddy, you need to post over here for the IV :

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...a-extreme.html


----------



## navit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RainMan420* 
You are in the wrong thread buddy, you need to post over here for the IV :

http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...a-extreme.html

Yep just saw that, (he-haw)







, my bad


----------



## Phobos223

Anyone need a full coverage waterblock for their Crosshair III? I have an extra one. PM me.

Mods- sorry for posting this here, for some reason i cannot start threads? Guess cuz im a newbie


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RainMan420*


Any reason why you need a CPU/NB of over 2800Mhz? Trying to break a record?


That sounds like something an ASUS rep would say to someone who had a problem with their boards







. I bought this board for great clocks and it pisses me off that cheaper boards are doing better.


----------



## Trogdor

Yay double post!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Put the bios.rom(1503) on a usb or in a quick access folder in Documents.

Reset you computer and immediately press the Delete button until your in the mobo bios.

Goto EZ flash and it will load for a sec, now press tab to get to your file on the left of the bios screen and scroll to your file.

Now flash your proper file you want.

btw in windows Asus Update, you can update to an older bios file by finding the option where it says "allow update to older files", then just select that, then you can roll back to a previous bios.

EZ Flash and ASUS Update won't roll back from BIOS Revision 1602.

AFUDOS is the only way. Follow this guide.

System Tech- Would you add something to your title post about BIOS 1602 being bad with a link to the tutorial I posted


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



System Tech- Would you add something to your title post about BIOS 1602 being bad with a link to the tutorial I posted


Done.

Quote:



You can't boot with a CPU/NB of over 2800mhz with anything after 14xx. That's why I "upgraded".


I could perfectly. was sitting at 2930 on my nb and cpu multi at 20.

I have a small problem, i finally decided to download the sound drivers and setup the sound properly, so i followed the section on the front page, but still when i try open the creative sound program it says, no supporting hardware found??? Whats up with that?


----------



## b0klau

Add me plox:


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0klau*


Add me plox:











By chance chance, have you tested to see if the fan shroud in your push/pull setup actually helps improve moving the static pressure & lower temps?

EDIT: isn't it best if your psu suppose to facing the other direction, so hot air wouldn't be sucked into your radiator?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Little late, bought it 10 months ago.
I "broke" my record yesterday

*955-C3 @ 4230MHz (CnQ ENABLED)*


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
EDIT: isn't it best if your psu suppose to facing the other direction, so hot air wouldn't be sucked into your radiator?

The big fan on a PSU is the intake fan, hot air is directed out the back.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
You can't boot with a CPU/NB of over 2800mhz with anything after 14xx.

I both booted and passed 9 hours of Prime at 3000MHz on 1602. Care to elaborate?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
I both booted and passed 9 hours of Prime at 3000MHz on 1602. Care to elaborate?

pwnt, anyblaze....

i was going to sell my sig rig, but i will not









it seems like i might sell my psu/gpu(s)/case/cpu

for a 6core, new ATI cards (hoping for Q4 of '10), corsair psu...and i might surprise you guys with a new theme









aslo, i've been using 1204 for ages!!! can you guys recommend me upgrading to a specifc bios update?

i have g.skill memory and during the time 1204 was being made, there was an issue that for now is absent..but i still would like an upgrade.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


I both booted and passed 9 hours of Prime at 3000MHz on 1602. Care to elaborate?


As I've said, I wasn't able to POST with BIOS 1403. And I just assumed that the flaw continued with later BIOS revisions especially since 965 users have problems with the 1602 BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


pwnt, anyblaze....

aslo, i've been using 1204 for ages!!! can you guys recommend me upgrading to a specifc bios update?

i have g.skill memory and during the time 1204 was being made, there was an issue that for now is absent..but i still would like an upgrade.


For someone that has multiple OC help threads open you're pretty quick to pass negative judgement on someone based on a statement of part truth.

You should read a bit of the title post and stop annoying people with questions who's answers are in plain view. If you did I bet you'd have half your post count


----------



## phibrizo

Lame guys. my 4870x2 is overheating really bad so i have to RMA it







. Well its one of the gpus get extremely hot at the desktop, like its hot to the touch and it black screens. ima have to use this 9600 gso for a while until it get the card back(man, i hope they dont make the card anymore5 and i get9 something7 better0!!!!)


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


As I've said, I wasn't able to POST with BIOS 1403. And I just assumed that the flaw continued with later BIOS revisions especially since 965 users have problems with the 1602 BIOS.

For someone that has multiple OC help threads open you're pretty quick to pass negative judgement on someone based on a statement of part truth.

You should read a bit of the title post and stop annoying people with questions who's answers are in plain view. If you did I bet you'd have half your post count











don't take that the wrong way, it's not my fault the guy was speaking for everyone.. was it?

the guy said it's not possible, and he was proven wrong...

sorry, if you can't see the humor in that /pat


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
Lame guys. my 4870x2 is overheating really bad so i have to RMA it







. Well its one of the gpus get extremely hot at the desktop, like its hot to the touch and it black screens. ima have to use this 9600 gso for a while until it get the card back(man, i hope they dont make the card anymore5 and i get9 something7 better0!!!!)

My guess, is that they dont make your card anymore, and then would probably replace it with a 5870. But given the reason for RMA, they would probably just re-seat the heatsink or something, and try and fix it. If it is actually a serious problem with 1 of the gpu's etc., then expect a 5870


----------



## Xinthran

Alright. I've tried all the ways to downgrade to the 1502 Bios with no success. The problem with 1602 is that when in Windows, my 965 is showing as 800Mhz on all four cores. C&Q is OFF. The bios recognizes my 965 just fine, at stock and OCed settings. I've talked to ASUS about it and they aren't sure what's going on. LOL...the guy I talked to in the motherboard dept didn't know that the bus speed multiplied by the multiplier equals the clock speed. He tried to tell me that it's working fine! ROFL. I'm still not sure what to do about this.


----------



## Xinthran

Woot! I think I may have figured this out. Pretty difficult to find a solution for downgrading from the 1602 bios. I was searching for stuff about it and found this:

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

So, in order to downgrade, they are saying that you have to use the engineering version of AFUDOS, which I have provided a link for. Hopefully anyone who has this happen to them will be aided by this.
















http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/8/...FUDOS229ES.zip

The way to use this program is to make a bootable flash drive, add this file and the desired bios .ROM file to the drive, reboot your PC, press F8 to select your boot device and target your flash drive. At the prompt, type:

afudos /iXXXX.rom /pbnc /n <press enter>

(XXXX.rom is your bios file, to make that easier, rename the file to something simple...I renamed it to 1502, also, leave the spaces in.)


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


Woot! I think I may have figured this out. Pretty difficult to find a solution for downgrading from the 1602 bios. I was searching for stuff about it and found this:

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

So, in order to downgrade, they are saying that you have to use the engineering version of AFUDOS, which I have provided a link for. Hopefully anyone who has this happen to them will be aided by this.
















http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/8/...FUDOS229ES.zip

The way to use this program is to make a bootable flash drive, add this file and the desired bios .ROM file to the drive, reboot your PC, press F8 to select your boot device and target your flash drive. At the prompt, type:

afudos /iXXXX.rom /pbnc /n <press enter>

(XXXX.rom is your bios file, to make that easier, rename the file to something simple...I renamed it to 1502, also, leave the spaces in.)


I just used it yesterday and it worked. Thanks God. How in the ... could they release something like this? My old Dimension 2400 was much faster. Completely messed up my comp.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Asus quality is diminishing quickly. I'm losing a little faith here


----------



## sub50hz

Still running flawlessly on 1602.


----------



## Xinthran

I think the problem was only with the 965 processor. Oh well, I don't care, it's fixed now. Only took me about 3 days of research and trial/error.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Still running flawlessly on 1602.

I can say the same, just 1503 for me


----------



## IOSEFINI

955 also.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Still running flawlessly on 1602.


Even if ACC is Disabled?


----------



## metal_gunjee

My system has been better off all along with ACC disabled. It's not all it's cracked up to be on Phenom II's except for unlocking cores in my experience.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


My system has been better off all along with ACC disabled. It's not all it's cracked up to be on Phenom II's except for unlocking cores in my experience.


He has an unlocked 550 so ACC is enabled. I think thats why his system is running OK with the new BIOS(1602)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


He has an unlocked 550 so ACC is enabled. I think thats why his system is running OK with the new BIOS(1602)


The 1st 1602 release was a beta bios and the one on Asus' is the actual public release.

There might be a difference.


----------



## Xinthran

I was using the official release from ASUS.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


I was using the official release from ASUS.


I posted the 1602 downgrade fix a few pages back and about 2 days ago.....


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


Even if ACC is Disabled?


No idea, and I have no motivation to go back to 2 cores.


----------



## Xinthran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


I posted the 1602 downgrade fix a few pages back and about 2 days ago.....










Please...go back, read my post again. I tried your version of the fix. Anything later than the 2.11 Afudos has downgrade disabled (straight from the ASUS rep on that) so I tried using 2.11, but it still wouldn't work. SO, I did some more research and found that you HAVE to use the ENGINEERING version of Afudos, which I posted a link to. My post stated this. So...here is my







for you.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/8/...FUDOS229ES.zip


It's amazing that the the guide I linked didn't work for you, especially since it's the same AFUDOS version.








Worked for me.....


----------



## Xinthran

Well...either way, I got it fixed. Certainly no use crying now.


----------



## xquisit

Can we all compare our ambients temps /w idle & loads of northbridge/southbridge temperatures?

For Idle (using everest):
28*C mobo
44*C NB
38*C SB
34*C CPU


----------



## SystemTech

Full Load (busy Folding







)
Mobo - 33*C
CPU - 52*C
NB - 49*C
SB - 47*C


----------



## Trogdor

Ambient temp is 23*C
And my idle temps are-
26*C mobo
37*C NB
25*C SB
27*C CPU

And load temp are-
27*C mobo
38*C NB
27*C SB
44*C CPU

Can you two post your ambient temps?


----------



## SystemTech

Wooow, talk about silence here, i think its the first time since i took over this thread that i has not been on the first page under AMD Mobos.

Anyways, I have been having some issues with my setup, My PC wouldnt boot, everything came on but nothing happened, so i trouble shooted that and found that when i moved my RAM into the blue slots, it worked. I have not tried putting them back into the white slots.

Now my PC boots up and all, but i cannot start windows, i keep getting a BSOD. My RAID Drives went all weird. Sometimes they get detected quickly but other times, it cant see them at all, it just keeps searching for them in RAID and i need to reset. I find if i unplug them and plug them back in, they get picked up instantly but the windows gives BSOD. I have tried this with everything set to default. Ss I though that one of my drives is busted, but no. They have both passed a short and long Seatools self test. So i don't think its the drives. I am going to try and flash my BIOS tonight and see if that might help. When not in RAID they get instantly detected. So i think it might be the RAID controlled that has gone funny? I do have a PCI-E RAID card lying around(a real cheapie) so i might try that if all else fails.

Any other suggestion please, they will help.

Thanks


----------



## Azren

Xinthran you said my arse with the tweaked afudos. the 1603 bios killed my performance. THANK YOU!

"Woot! I think I may have figured this out. Pretty difficult to find a solution for downgrading from the 1602 bios. I was searching for stuff about it and found this:

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

So, in order to downgrade, they are saying that you have to use the engineering version of AFUDOS, which I have provided a link for. Hopefully anyone who has this happen to them will be aided by this.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/8/...FUDOS229ES.zip

The way to use this program is to make a bootable flash drive, add this file and the desired bios .ROM file to the drive, reboot your PC, press F8 to select your boot device and target your flash drive. At the prompt, type:

afudos /iXXXX.rom /pbnc /n <press enter>

(XXXX.rom is your bios file, to make that easier, rename the file to something simple...I renamed it to 1502, also, leave the spaces in.)"


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azren* 
Xinthran you said my arse with the tweaked afudos. the 1603 bios killed my performance. THANK YOU!

"Woot! I think I may have figured this out. Pretty difficult to find a solution for downgrading from the 1602 bios. I was searching for stuff about it and found this:

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

So, in order to downgrade, they are saying that you have to use the engineering version of AFUDOS, which I have provided a link for. Hopefully anyone who has this happen to them will be aided by this.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/8/...FUDOS229ES.zip

The way to use this program is to make a bootable flash drive, add this file and the desired bios .ROM file to the drive, reboot your PC, press F8 to select your boot device and target your flash drive. At the prompt, type:

afudos /iXXXX.rom /pbnc /n <press enter>

(XXXX.rom is your bios file, to make that easier, rename the file to something simple...I renamed it to 1502, also, leave the spaces in.)"

















worked for me,i put 1403 back in.


----------



## angrysnail

Yeah!New here..Add me in the club!..


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysnail*


Yeah!New here..Add me in the club!..











glad to have you here,welcome to OCN.


----------



## BenC

I think I'll join the club too!

On a side note, I recently did an OS re-install. Now I cannot get windows to recognize the Xi-Fi. I truns fine under the soundmax drivers I just cannot use any of the Creative software as it does not see the card.

I've tried uninstalling, running CCleaner, than re-installing, with no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



On a side note, I recently did an OS re-install. Now I cannot get windows to recognize the Xi-Fi. I truns fine under the soundmax drivers I just cannot use any of the Creative software as it does not see the card.

I've tried uninstalling, running CCleaner, than re-installing, with no luck. Any suggestions?


Have you tried the drivers and stuff on the front page? Its worked for some to fix their sound


----------



## BenC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Have you tried the drivers and stuff on the front page? Its worked for some to fix their sound


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, i have been having some serious issues with my PC, i think it might be 1602 BIOS. Im going to flas back to 1403(the most stable version) and see if that helps at all. on 1602, i could not turn off cool n quiet. BIOS says its off but windows shows my CPU at 800mhz, in AOD i change the multi to 19, up from 4 but it doesnt apply it. GGGRRRRR


----------



## AMOCO

is 66c to hot while test for my NB?


----------



## KurtBR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


is 66c to hot while test for my NB?


Yes, in my opnion.

why so hot ?!

SystemTech

Same here, I came back to 1403. I was using 1.425v to get 4Ghz, after flash to 1602, it was only possible using 1.5v :/


----------



## AMOCO

Well room temp is 75f & my setting are NB V.1.35 & feq. @ 2420.but still


----------



## KurtBR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


Well room temp is 75f & my setting are NB V.1.35 & feq. @ 2420.but still


Is there any fan removing the air in the back of your case ? Can you take a pic of your case ?

IÂ´m using nb 1.4v @ 2800. and the temps here, in full, is under 51Âº

I make this video yesterday for another Forum (here in Brazil), but, donÂ´t worry about what I speak (u donÂ´t undertant portuguese







) just see how is my case and the air flow.








YouTube- h50


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KurtBR*


Is there any fan removing the air in the back of your case ? Can you take a pic of your case ?

IÂ´m using nb 1.4v @ 2800. and the temps here, in full, is under 51Âº

I make this video yesterday for another Forum (here in Brazil), but, donÂ´t worry about what I speak (u donÂ´t undertant portuguese







) just see how is my case and the air flow.

YouTube- h50


----------



## KurtBR

AMOCO,

Why your fans is on this position ?!

This is the flow of air in your case right ?!










I think, on this new position, would be better.










Is there any fan, on the side of your case, pushing air above your NB ?


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, well i am back on 1403, and loving it. 1602 is seriously ONLY for thuban owners. like ONLY!!!! I could not disable cool n quiet at all. BIOS said it was off, but my CPU multi was like locked at x4, i mean What the... 1503 has some issues with RAID so for now 1403 is by far the most reliable and solid.


----------



## Azren

Just wanted to let people know I too had some issues with 1503. PC would lockup and 1603 was just plain bad news. Just put 1403 back on so will see how it goes but from what I read here 1403 is the most stable. So thanks to all here for the good work.


----------



## Silent_Patriot

Hello All - n00b here. Found this place while troubleshooting the 1602 BIOS fiasco. What a mess, eh? Not impressed with their customer service and am questioning my decision to go with ASUS again after getting burned by them in the past; but, for now I'm intent on sticking with the Crosshair III simply because I don't want to strip down and rebuild this new rig I built in March. Took care of it by rolling back to 1503 with the engineering version of AFUDOS - thanks to the community fo that! I also tried manually setting the multiplier in BIOS and with AOD, but it was defintely getting stuck at 800.

Having a couple other issues that I'm wondering if anyone else here has run across or can help with. First and most serious is that I will intermittently lose sound on a warm reboot. It will begin working again after one or more additional warm reboot attempts OR by shutting down, turning off the power supply switch, letting it sit for 30 seconds, turn the power supply back on and booting back up. I am running an X-Fi Titanium Fatality PCI-e rather than the supplied X-Fi Supreme module with the intent of increasing gaming performance.

Additionally, and perhaps related to the sound issue is that after turning off the power supply and/or disconnecting the power cord, I am noting that the LED and backlights on my USB devices flash or flicker for 10-15 seconds after power is cut to the system board. The Start button and Northbridge accent light on the board also blink like this. Obviously something is holding residual energy and the behavior is capacitors draining, but has anyone else seen this or think there's a problem with the board?

Very unusual issues, and I'm probably going to have to tear down and start over. Would end up considing moving up to the Crosshair IV if I do but am kind of waiting for the Extreme edition to be released before getting serious about dealing with them since the system is running fairly rock solid otherwise.


----------



## angrysnail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
glad to have you here,welcome to OCN.

thanks for welcomed me bro..nice rig u have there..


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

Found this place while troubleshooting the 1602 BIOS fiasco. What a mess, eh? Not impressed with their customer service and am questioning my decision to go with ASUS again after getting burned by them in the past; but, for now I'm intent on sticking with the Crosshair III simply because I don't want to strip down and rebuild this new rig I built in March. Took care of it by rolling back to 1503 with the engineering version of AFUDOS - thanks to the community fo that! I also tried manually setting the multiplier in BIOS and with AOD, but it was defintely getting stuck at 800.
As you will note, 1602 is literally ONLY for thuban owners. 1503 is not bad but i had some issues with my RAID after running it for about 2 weeks. I tested 1602 and it is just horrible but you will find, 1403 is absolutely beautiful IMO. I love it and will be hesitant to upgrade when they release the new version. In fact they say, unless you are having issues, then dont upgrade your BIOS. so maybe go to 1403 if you have issues with 1503. Other than that i am absolutely loving my board. Was possibly going to consider the CIV but once i say the performance gap, i was like WHATEVER. there is none. These boards perform exactly the same as the CIV at stock settings. I dont think there will be much of a OC improvement either. IMO Its definitely not worth it. Wait for bulldozer....

Quote:

Additionally, and perhaps related to the sound issue is that after turning off the power supply and/or disconnecting the power cord, I am noting that the LED and backlights on my USB devices flash or flicker for 10-15 seconds after power is cut to the system board. The Start button and Northbridge accent light on the board also blink like this. Obviously something is holding residual energy and the behavior is capacitors draining, but has anyone else seen this or think there's a problem with the board?
Well this is not a problem at all IMO, my board does this aswell. It doesnt bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Silent_Patriot

Quote:

As you will note, 1602 is literally ONLY for thuban owners. 1503 is not bad but i had some issues with my RAID after running it for about 2 weeks. I tested 1602 and it is just horrible but you will find, 1403 is absolutely beautiful IMO. I love it and will be hesitant to upgrade when they release the new version. In fact they say, unless you are having issues, then dont upgrade your BIOS. so maybe go to 1403 if you have issues with 1503.
Hmm, I have noted a couple of intermittent 0x0000007e BSODs, but they only happened on reboots as well. Running AHCI here, but figured maybe interaction with the SSD. I always install firmware updates - hell, I even flashed my 56" Samsung TV last week. Was hoping that a new BIOS would address the sound card issue, but do understand that it was primarily released to support 6 core CPUs; but, you never really know what they cook into them and I like to stay current.

Quote:

Well this is not a problem at all IMO, my board does this aswell. It doesnt bother me in the slightest.
Thanks! I was starting to pull my hair out trying to drive the demons out. Guess this is an undocumented "feature" and I can live with it.


----------



## KurtBR

If u wanna see a excelente article about OC (CPU, Memory, Latency, Bandwith, etc)

"AMD Thuban NB and Memory Performance Scaling"

New article









Read This


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Ok, well i am back on 1403, and loving it. 1602 is seriously ONLY for thuban owners. like ONLY!!!! I could not disable cool n quiet at all. BIOS said it was off, but my CPU multi was like locked at x4, i mean What the... 1503 has some issues with RAID so for now 1403 is by far the most reliable and solid.

It isn't CnQ, it just acts like it. I read a thread on another forum about a Thuban owner having the same problem 965 owners are having with 1602. With Thuban at stock clocks it was fine but he started adjusting memory and FSB and that's when the multi went to x4.

My RAID is great and I'm using 1503.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silent_Patriot* 
Additionally, and perhaps related to the sound issue is that after turning off the power supply and/or disconnecting the power cord, I am noting that the LED and backlights on my USB devices flash or flicker for 10-15 seconds after power is cut to the system board. The Start button and Northbridge accent light on the board also blink like this. Obviously something is holding residual energy and the behavior is capacitors draining, but has anyone else seen this or think there's a problem with the board?

you can turn this off under advance - lcd poster and led in the bios.


----------



## xquisit

Wow, so many horror stories with the new BIOS (1602).

I put 1504 on a thumbdrive (even though 1204 is working fine), and when I tried to EZ flash I got an error.

So I'm glad I checked here, before deciding to download it again.

1403 here I come!


----------



## Bleached

1301 is the best bios. Anything else I've tried doesn't allow for high cpu-nb clocks.


----------



## Azren

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silent_Patriot* 
Hello All - n00b here. Found this place while troubleshooting the 1602 BIOS fiasco. What a mess, eh? Not impressed with their customer service and am questioning my decision to go with ASUS again after getting burned by them in the past; but, for now I'm intent on sticking with the Crosshair III simply because I don't want to strip down and rebuild this new rig I built in March. Took care of it by rolling back to 1503 with the engineering version of AFUDOS - thanks to the community fo that! I also tried manually setting the multiplier in BIOS and with AOD, but it was defintely getting stuck at 800.

Having a couple other issues that I'm wondering if anyone else here has run across or can help with. First and most serious is that I will intermittently lose sound on a warm reboot. It will begin working again after one or more additional warm reboot attempts OR by shutting down, turning off the power supply switch, letting it sit for 30 seconds, turn the power supply back on and booting back up. I am running an X-Fi Titanium Fatality PCI-e rather than the supplied X-Fi Supreme module with the intent of increasing gaming performance.

Additionally, and perhaps related to the sound issue is that after turning off the power supply and/or disconnecting the power cord, I am noting that the LED and backlights on my USB devices flash or flicker for 10-15 seconds after power is cut to the system board. The Start button and Northbridge accent light on the board also blink like this. Obviously something is holding residual energy and the behavior is capacitors draining, but has anyone else seen this or think there's a problem with the board?

Very unusual issues, and I'm probably going to have to tear down and start over. Would end up considing moving up to the Crosshair IV if I do but am kind of waiting for the Extreme edition to be released before getting serious about dealing with them since the system is running fairly rock solid otherwise.

Specs until I get the sigs figured out:
System: RedPhive
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE C3 @ stock (have run up to 3.9 w/19x multiplier)
ASUS Crosshair III Formula ROG (for the time being)
Patriot Viper II Sector V DDR3 1600 4x2GB @ 7-7-7-20-1T 1.776V
XFX Radeon HD 5970 BE
X-Fi Platinum Extreme Fatality
Intel X-25M 160GB SSD
Seagate 2TB HDD
ULTRA X4 1050W
Thermaltake Level 10 case

I too am having sound issues with 1403. I have an PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty that will have buzzing and sound dropping. I also think this is what caused my system to lock up with 1503. I think I will try 1301 and see if that fixes my issues

Specs
System: MoonKinight
AMD Phenom II X4 965
ASUS Crosshair III Formula
Adata AX3U1600GB2G9-2G x 2
Powercolor Radeon 5870
X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty
Kingston 128 gb SSD
Seagate 500 gb


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bleached*


1301 is the best bios. Anything else I've tried doesn't allow for high cpu-nb clocks.


Define "high", please.


----------



## inukami

Hey all just got my crosshair III and 965 c3 a few days ago. I'm new to ocing but atm i have 3.8ghz stable at 1.337 volts everything else is stock settings during prime max temp was 47C running corsair H50 cooler just wondering if this is a decent start.


----------



## unguided

I got my crosshair III a short time ago as well. I've an unlocked 555 to 4x. 4ghz just upping the multiplier and voltage on auto.


----------



## daito

hi,
i'm new to making your own pc thing, and i'm thinking about making one in few months time (till i get enough money







)
i want to get this mobo , but i'm a bit confused about weather i should get this or xhair IV
this is what i got so far for my rig
amd phenom ii x4 965 black edition
ati hd 5870
8gb ram (don't know which brand yet)
win 7 64bit
thanks


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daito* 
hi,
i'm new to making your own pc thing, and i'm thinking about making one in few months time (till i get enough money







)
i want to get this mobo , but i'm a bit confused about weather i should get this or xhair IV
this is what i got so far for my rig
amd phenom ii x4 965 black edition
ati hd 5870
8gb ram (don't know which brand yet)
win 7 64bit
thanks










sounds great, i would just get 4gb of ram if gaming (try the red g.skill ripjaws 8-8-8-24 @1.5v) and get the C IV. The red theme of the 5870 + memory + mobo will make you happy everytime you look at your computer









------------------

Guys I can't get the EZ FLASH to work with any BIOS from the ASUS website. I always click the DLM download, and I remember I tried someone's thumbdrive and it worked with theirs. So I tried to EZ Flash trying to locate the BIOS.ROM on my desktop..and it still doesn't work. I'm about to try burning it to a CD-R and trying.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Crosshair IV has usb 3.0 and sata III and OC's a touch better than the Crosshair III with less volts. Also the IV has more pci-E slots to work with.

I have both boards and like the IV a little better. Both are excellent.


----------



## daito

thanks guys
i guess i'll give crosshair IV another look








i wanted to get the III because i like the arrangement of the slots
better go to the IV thread and post my new questions there









[EDIT] looks like i'll stick with crosshair iii for now, 'cause we don't have crosshair iv here yet
i'm gonna be using the pc for gaming mostly and i don't think i'll need more than 1 video card for at least 6 months so 2 slots are fine for me 
but what's up with the other slot ? the pci x4 i think .. will i be using it for connecting the wireless card ??
and will i be able to use that small slot beneath the 1st pci x16 slot after i install my gpu ? or will it be blocked by the gpu card ? and what do you use that small slot for ?

i know a lot of newbie questions


----------



## xquisit

Wow, my NB hit 55*C in battlefield (57*C for a couple minutes). It was at idle 44*C, with an ambient of 34*C..and my motherboard was at 30*C.

Something is wrong here!


----------



## Trogdor

Didn't come close to 70C*, it's fine.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


Didn't come close to 70C*, it's fine.


I think my memory is holding me back. I have not been able to hit 3.8GHz stable /w an NB over 2,400MHz. I'm having problems at 3.8GHz and 2600MHz NB at the moment.

LLC -Enabled
Extreme OV -Disabled
Enable Clock to All DIMMs -Disabled
CPU - 1.438v + LLC 1.488v around load
CPU/NB - 1.21v
VDIMM - 1.6v
NB - 1.285v
SB - 1.21v
HT - 1.21v
CPU VDDA - 2.53v

My NB temp was around 48*C / SB was 39*C / CPU 50*C, and I failed after one to two hours of Prime95.

Memory is even at 8-8-8-24-2T @ 1333MHz... what the heck?!

I remember being 26 hours stable @ 3.8GHz /w 2,400MHz NB and 7-8-7-24-2T 1600MHz memory.... (I used my FSB to overclock, and with my current settings I used the multiplier).

My load is usually 50*C at load in Prime95 Blend. I also want to know why the LED is orange for my fan in push/pull for my H50? It's the fan connector all the way to the top left of the motherboard. My second fan in push pull is located on the middle towards the left side (to the left of the white LED ROG logo), and there is no light here. Am I wrong, does the orange light not have to do with my fan? What does that light pertain?


----------



## Pavo

the led's pertain to voltages. So just means your cpu volts are in the orange as in medium range. Basically if you are oc'ing you can ignore them to a certain extent as you push the volts up. You can turn these off in the bios settings.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pavo*


the led's pertain to voltages. So just means your cpu volts are in the orange as in medium range. Basically if you are oc'ing you can ignore them to a certain extent as you push the volts up. You can turn these off in the bios settings.


Thanks, but I am still questing in G.Skill Ripjaws should be used with my AM3 system... =\\

I do have offers for $95 shipped, and that's $10 more than I paid (without CA tax)... Can you guys recommend better memory?

In addition, I don't want to turn off the pretty LEDs.. I paid extra for this board over others..because it looks better


----------



## sub50hz

Man, you guys and your crazy NB temps. I've NEVER seen mine go above 45C, maybe some of you need a re-seat with some good TIM or something.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Man, you guys and your crazy NB temps. I've NEVER seen mine go above 45C, maybe some of you need a re-seat with some good TIM or something.


Is that what you did?

I'm worried about making temps worse, but maybe you could guide me through it?

Or just give me some easy steps to follow... or video/guide link









I guess while I am learning to reseat the NB cooler /w TIM... I could learn to lap my 965/H50... and learn to reseat my 5770 V1 style coolers.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Is that what you did?

Nope, never even touched mine. Not to mention, it's been taking over 1.3V since January. Even after playing Crysis for a couple hours tonight, never jumped above 44C. For the record, it's 93F in my house because my AC went out. I want to die.

As far as a re-seat, just think of it like doing a CPU -- same idea, really.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



48*C / SB was 39*C


 What, how is that even possible? that is a 9*C temp difference but they are connected to each other, lol. mine are always close, on average my sb is 3*C cooler than my NB. Also ive never seen my temps really above 50*C, even when running my NB at 2900mhz.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


What, how is that even possible? that is a 9*C temp difference but they are connected to each other, lol. mine are always close, on average my sb is 3*C cooler than my NB. Also ive never seen my temps really above 50*C, even when running my NB at 2900mhz.


A couple of my fins on my nb cooler are touching (the silver things)..could this be why? And/or they seated it bad?

And 2900????!?! I can't stay stable with 2600... Not even at 3.9GHz...

Wow, something's up!

EDIT:
2 hours into prime95 @ 3.8GHz/2600/7-7-7-20-1T 1333
CPU 53*C
NB 55*C
SB 43*C
Ambient 31*C


----------



## SystemTech

Your temp are a little high, but nothing too hectic. I would not be too concerned if i were you. If the NB hits 60, then you may need to re-seat but until then, your fine.


----------



## xquisit

My NB only hit 56*C, and my CPU only hit 56*C (max) load (and I think it's because I have added a tad more vcore)...and this is after 9 hours of Prime95 stable.

CPU - 3.81GHz 1.45v /w LLC Enabled (1.44-1.65v)
NB - 2600MHz 1.40v
CPU/NB - 1.30
CPU VDDA 2.55v
HT - 1800MHz 1.23v
SB - 1.24v
Memory 7-7-7-20-1T 1333MHz 1.60v


----------



## phibrizo

i am currently exchanging emails between Asus and myself about the cpu multipler droping to x 4 when any setting is changed in the bios with the 1090, And my video card was received at visiontek yesterday


----------



## sub50hz

Well, multiplier OCing got weird on 1602. Would set it for 19, booted, ran fine, ran Prime fine, went to check CPU-Z -- stuck at 18x? Da eff?

Downgraded to 1503, holy BALLS. Worst BIOS ever. ACC failure on every boot, would sometimes find 3 cores, sometimes 2, sometimes 4 -- irritating. Back on 1602 for now, seems decent enough to me.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Well, multiplier OCing got weird on 1602. Would set it for 19, booted, ran fine, ran Prime fine, went to check CPU-Z -- stuck at 18x? Da eff?

Downgraded to 1503, holy BALLS. Worst BIOS ever. ACC failure on every boot, would sometimes find 3 cores, sometimes 2, sometimes 4 -- irritating. Back on 1602 for now, seems decent enough to me.


I went from 1204 -> 1301, and couldn't be more happy...well, I could... I still can't hit 4.0GHz, but right now I'm attempting..

3.93GHz @ 1.5vcore
A lil under 2700NB @ 1.44v (nb)
cpu/nb 1.31v
cpu vdda 2.57v
ht 1863MHz 1.28v
sb 1.3v
7-7-7-20-1T just under 1400MHz 1.61v

I believe I'm at 19*207, and I am going up to 1.55v.. I better hit 4.0GHz with 2800NB !!!

EDIT: I failed one hour into Prime95 Blend =\\ I guess 1.5v /w LLC is too much (1.55load).. I just need to cool my radiator..or move static pressure more efficiently (changing fan setup and/or adding a reservoir).


----------



## xquisit

I can't hit 4.0GHz on this damn 965. It's probably my R4s not moving static pressure efficiently. I will buy UK3000's, and a 1055T. I'm getting it brand new for $160 + shipping from Tipsy..he is a great guy!


----------



## phibrizo

Systemtech, what type of tubing are your red tubes? those tubes look nice compared to some of the tubes i was looking for in that color.


----------



## SystemTech

I have no idea, I found it on ebay







I find it to be really really great tubing. Im loving it







Teliperk Technologies

BIOS 1602 IS FOR THUBAN OWNERS ONLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## xquisit

I think I am getting a Thuban 1055T + 470 Guys!

If the extreme allows SLI I am selling the C3.


----------



## SystemTech

As far as i knows, the Extreme will have SLI. You know you can just use a software hack to enable SLI on a xfire board.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
As far as i knows, the Extreme will have SLI. You know you can just use a software hack to enable SLI on a xfire board.

Are you sure they will scale as well as they would on a regular board that would normally allow it without a hack?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

Are you sure they will scale as well as they would on a regular board that would normally allow it without a hack?
Now there i dont know, Ive never need to use it or known anyone who has used it.


----------



## KurtBR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I think I am getting a Thuban 1055T


I wouldn't advise that you get the X6 1055T unless you're looking to do a lot of video encoding.


----------



## PC400

Hi guys,

At the invitation of KurtBR user, I registered on the forum.

I am one of the users out of luck with the crosshair III and Phenom 965

Here I get 3937mhz with 1.435v

NB maximum of 2700, and CPU-NB 1435 and NB 1.38v

Bios 1403, tips?

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## KurtBR

PC400









As SystemTech posted, some users here have problems with bios 1602, so, if donÂ´t have a X6, you donÂ´t need to use it. Downgrade your bios to 1403 and be happy









[email protected] is wonderfull...









The only thing that you have to do in your system is test your memory, with low latency and high frequency.

About the NB, you have do this steps:

Start with CPU/NB 1.45v
Up your NB frequency like this: 2400 -> 2500 -> 2600....

when you get the frequency that u want (2800Mhz) down your voltagens.. until you get the stability.

like this:

1.45v
1.425v

....


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KurtBR* 
I wouldn't advise that you get the X6 1055T unless you're looking to do a lot of video encoding.

My 965C3 does not hit 4.0GHz, and I don't have to time to get the UK3000's and see if it was my crappy R4 push/pull setup holding me back.

I know my computer is for gaming.... but I bought my 965 for $195 7 month ago, and I'm selling it for $150 shipped. I am buying a brand new, never opened, 1055T for $160 shipped.

I can't really go wrong, thanks to tipsycoma. He's the nicest guy!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I think you'll hit 4Ghz now with the 1055T









Enjoy xquisit


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
I think you'll hit 4Ghz now with the 1055T









Enjoy xquisit









Oh I will, thank you!

I wonder if my G.Skills will do the trick, and if not I can sell them for the new G.Skill Flare 2000MHz kit (not out yet).

I don't even need to hit 4.0GHz on 1280x1040, but it's just the idea that counts!


----------



## KurtBR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


I think you'll hit 4Ghz now with the 1055T










Or not









http://www.guru3d.com/article/phenom...-1090t-review/


----------



## versailles2006

*This motherboard looks good*


----------



## unguided

One core goes AWOL if I change my NB from 2600 - 2800. My cpu voltage is 1.6







too high?


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KurtBR*


Or not









http://www.guru3d.com/article/phenom...-1090t-review/


I didn't read the entire review but skimmed through and noticed the 1090T was stable at 4.1ghz, so I suppose I'm asking 1. Are you implying the 1055T can't hit 4ghz? and 2.Where in the review is this information?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
I didn't read the entire review but skimmed through and noticed the 1090T was stable at 4.1ghz, so I suppose I'm asking 1. Are you implying the 1055T can't hit 4ghz? and 2.Where in the review is this information?

As far as i have heard, the Thubans are excellent Overclockers and usually hit 4GHz easily, In that review, they hit 4GHz on a cheap $35 cooler.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


As far as i have heard, the Thubans are excellent Overclockers and usually hit 4GHz easily, In that review, they hit 4GHz on a cheap $35 cooler.


I heard and read the same as you. There are a lot of people in the 1055T club that have gone to 4ghz and beyond.


----------



## KurtBR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


I didn't read the entire review but skimmed through and noticed the 1090T was stable at 4.1ghz, so I suppose I'm asking 1. Are you implying the 1055T can't hit 4ghz? and 2.Where in the review is this information?


 What I was trying to say is that xquisit maybe donÂ´t get 4.0Ghz stable, it was a joke








He has a 965BE and he didnÂ´t got 4.0Ghz stable...








U can read his posts a few pages ago.


----------



## Lige

So... I attempted to file down the standoff's on my motherboard's heatsink (went so far as to buy a new file from Home Depot) and it apparently didn't do anything.









So, it is getting RMA'ed tomorrow, sadly though I can't find the CrossfireX Bridge anywhere. I swear I had it right next to the motherboards packaging, but it is gone. :|

Definite meant to post all that in the IV Club...


----------



## phibrizo

ok, finally got a beta bios from asus that truly disables turbo core and does not have the multipler drop to x4 like if CNQ is enabled. ill upload it. again i think this bios is for thuban cpus but other may be able to get higher oc as well.

also:

Due to the nature of BIOS update, there is certain level of dangers involved. BIOS update must be performed with extreme caution . During BIOS update process, your system must be maintained without interference or power loss to prevent unexpected damage. and this is a BETA BIOS, use at your own risk.


----------



## xquisit

I couldn't get the 1055T









Got a SSD though


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I couldn't get the 1055T









Got a SSD though










I bet you're lovin the speed increase just from the hdd upgrade to a ssd.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phibrizo*


I bet you're lovin the speed increase just from the hdd upgrade to a ssd.


Still not installed...I have two of them, and I could RAID 0 if this guy doesn't want to buy it from me.

Wouldn't make me sad if he decides to back out









I'm thinking about getting some better cooling + waiting for the extreme. I would like a new home for my parts, because a Cosmos S or 840 is starting to look very good to me!

All this wanting to upgrade mumbo jumbo is starting to worry me!


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I'm thinking about getting some better cooling + waiting for the extreme. !

Looking into a liquid loop?

And the HAF X is due soon which keeps the military type style of the Scout with much better cooling than the Scout or most any case. It also has dust filters and a ton of features I think may have been taken from the 800D which make the X an excellent case for the price.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Looking into a liquid loop?

And the HAF X is due soon which keeps the military type style of the Scout with much better cooling than the Scout or most any case. It also has dust filters and a ton of features I think may have been taken from the 800D which make the X an excellent case for the price.

Shame I want to move on from the SS, but I have a feeling this brand new HAF 932 I am getting absolutely free will be just fine!


----------



## DarkShooter

after a crapload of time, i figured i would show my rig in here...=X
i know you cant see the motherboard itself, but it's there...the dummy holding the LCD Poster is the proof =D


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkShooter* 
after a crapload of time, i figured i would show my rig in here...=X
i know you cant see the motherboard itself, but it's there...the dummy holding the LCD Poster is the proof =D










I never got to use my poster.. I should go pick up from my friends PC shop a city away!

Great looking setup you have there...

Shame... I want to leave the club, and join the Extreme club









The problem is.. the C4E isn't out yet, and I don't have money to go SLI or buy the board.. so oh well


----------



## DarkShooter

Thanks..and the poster is handy to me, i like to keep track of temps in case anything goes wrong..


----------



## BMfan

Hey guy's
I was wondering if any of you guy's know is it possible to output 5,1 through the sound card,this is for gaming use.I have it working for movies but i can't seem to get it to work for games.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BMfan* 
Hey guy's
I was wondering if any of you guy's know is it possible to output 5,1 through the sound card,this is for gaming use.I have it working for movies but i can't seem to get it to work for games.

Do you have it enabled in the software to make use of 5.1 system?
also check if the game is compatible with it


----------



## BMfan

Sorry i forgot to add that i am using the optical output.
I have checked the software and i can't see a option anywhere to enable 5,1.When i am in a game option menu and i go sound and change it to 5,1 the game still outputs 2,1,i know this because my amp tells me if 2,1 or 5,1 is been outputted.Some games tell me i need to enable it in windows but windows doesn't give that option.
Thanx for the quick response.


----------



## DarkShooter

you have to force the output by software mixing then, i just dont remember how to do it..=X
ill try to check it..
meanwhile go on the SoundBlaster software that you installed with your sound card, and while on main display, click on the option "speakers and headphones" and select 5.1 on the speaker configuration, if it doesnt work just post it here


----------



## BMfan

There's no options for speaker and headphones.
There was another thing i was wondering about,with the ACC option in the bios is there any advantage in using any of the numbers between -12% and +12% or is it better to just leave it in auto?


----------



## xquisit

Anyone using a SSD with the C3F? If so did you download the latest AMD Chipset drivers or are you using the Windows one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BMfan

I would rather use the chipset one.I've been running my hard drives in AHCI using the default windows drivers.So earlier this afternoon i decided to use the proper AHCI drivers and my WMI hard drive rating went from 5,9 to 6,1 so windows noticed the difference and the speed copy from 1 drive to another stays more consistent and its quicker.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Anyone using a SSD with the C3F? If so did you download the latest AMD Chipset drivers or are you using the Windows one?

Thanks in advance.


The Windows driver is fine, that's what I used with my Intel SSD with my old Crosshair III.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


The Windows driver is fine, that's what I used with my Intel SSD with my old Crosshair III.


Thanks, and I'm not sure if my current Hardrive is in AHCI or IDE mode..which should it be in?

And If I'm going to completely wipe my current hd, and install both my SSDs (not in RAID).. what mode should be set before win7 is installed? (AHCI, right?)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Thanks, and I'm not sure if my current Hardrive is in AHCI or IDE mode..which should it be in?

And If I'm going to completely wipe my current hd, and install both my SSDs (not in RAID).. what mode should be set before win7 is installed? (AHCI, right?)


It's up to you about which mode to use.

I use IDE because I can't tell the difference between it and AHCI mode and IDE boots faster.

If you didn't touch anything in your bios, then you are in IDE mode. You can switch to AHCI mode if you'd like with a regedit tweak. Then go into your bios and switch to AHCI from IDE.

http://www.recipester.org/Recipe:Ena...ows_7_26944413


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BMfan*


There's no options for speaker and headphones.
There was another thing i was wondering about,with the ACC option in the bios is there any advantage in using any of the numbers between -12% and +12% or is it better to just leave it in auto?


If you installed the Creative software from the sound card, it should be in there..i got it..
and i leave acc option disabled, since my 4 cores are fully functional, and at same load most of the time, i dont feel the need to adjust them individually..

As for the software mixing, hope this one helps..=X


----------



## BMfan

If i have the sound set to come out the speaker(3,5mm jack) i have the option to set 5,1 which is useless because the 5,1 would plug into my TV.I use the optical which plugs into my amp and it doesn't show the option of 5,1 then.









Thanx for your help.Do you guy's know if a Asus Xoner sound card would work in the same slot as the creative?


----------



## xquisit

I'm so pissed off..

I've had the audio drivers installed, but the Creative ones.. have been sitting waiting to be activated.. So I went ahead and activated it with the key I got on the paper case cover... and when everything's installed.. I get some sort of error message like it's not been recognized. GRRH!#@!#@!#[email protected][email protected]


----------



## BMfan

With the latest ones from the asus site for windows 7 it doesn't ask for the key.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BMfan* 
If i have the sound set to come out the speaker(3,5mm jack) i have the option to set 5,1 which is useless because the 5,1 would plug into my TV.I use the optical which plugs into my amp and it doesn't show the option of 5,1 then.









Thanx for your help.Do you guy's know if a Asus Xoner sound card would work in the same slot as the creative?

ohh, i wasnt sure if the optical would be different, that sucks then, i totally dunno how to solve that...but im quite sure there is some freeware that can force the software mixing to 5.1...


----------



## BMfan

I'm quite upset at asus and creative for this,just before i bought the board i was thinking awesome now i will have 5,1 in game.I didn't realize it only works with the 3,5mm jacks,apparently there is a program called dolby digital live(DDL) but it isn't compatible with this card,it is with the asus xonar though,so i might upgrade at the end of the month.


----------



## Xinthran

Has anyone tried the new BIOS? 1702, Says it enhances the stability of certain CPUs...


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BMfan* 
If i have the sound set to come out the speaker(3,5mm jack) i have the option to set 5,1 which is useless because the 5,1 would plug into my TV.I use the optical which plugs into my amp and it doesn't show the option of 5,1 then.









Thanx for your help.Do you guy's know if a Asus Xoner sound card would work in the same slot as the creative?

IDK about you, but my 5.1 surround works just fine through my 3.5mm jacks with my Logitech G51 speakers. BMfan, I'm noticing that my console shows I have speakers set to 5.1 on the top line. Kind of a dumb question on my part, but have you checked that it's set to 5.1 in your console as well? Checkout my attached thumbs for what I mean.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
Has anyone tried the new BIOS? 1702, Says it enhances the stability of certain CPUs...

I'm wondering the same? Anybody?


----------



## SystemTech

Here goes the Ginnie pig, ill try it tonight when i get home. It will still be a while though.


----------



## BMfan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
IDK about you, but my 5.1 surround works just fine through my 3.5mm jacks with my Logitech G51 speakers. BMfan, I'm noticing that my console shows I have speakers set to 5.1 on the top line. Kind of a dumb question on my part, but have you checked that it's set to 5.1 in your console as well? Checkout my attached thumbs for what I mean.

I'm wondering the same? Anybody?


If you look at my picture you can see that i don't have that option while running through spdif(optical) if i plug in the 3,5mm jack i do but that doesn't help me because my 3,5mm jack will plug straight into my TV if i used it.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
IDK about you, but my 5.1 surround works just fine through my 3.5mm jacks with my Logitech G51 speakers. BMfan, I'm noticing that my console shows I have speakers set to 5.1 on the top line. Kind of a dumb question on my part, but have you checked that it's set to 5.1 in your console as well? Checkout my attached thumbs for what I mean.

If you looked carefully at the thread you would know i did the same procedure and that part was sorted out 1 page before..it's an issue with optical connection that doesnt recognize 5.1 systems..


----------



## Xinthran

Well, tried the new BIOS version 1702. I can't get my PC to boot using the OCed settings I had working perfect before.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinthran* 
Well, tried the new BIOS version 1702. I can't get my PC to boot using the OCed settings I had working perfect before.









same thing . Went back to 1602.


----------



## Xinthran

Alrighty...nvm on my last post. Had my RAM timings switched around. Booted fine, I'm in windows fine. I'll let it run for a few days to see how she goes.


----------



## Trogdor

To the people that are switching BIOS, are you stress testing for stability or just using the pc as you would from day to day to check for stability?

Just wanting to see what you doing to test BIOS since I always run a 5 hour run of Prime95 with each BIOS switch.


----------



## SystemTech

So i went to ASUS today and while i was there, i got a new/second hand LCD poster to replace my broken 1. I love ASUS


----------



## Xinthran

So...1702 seems pretty decent to me. I don't use the maximum burn with intel or prime95 because I don't want to simulate the most stressful environment for my CPU. I won't ever USE my CPU like those programs do. Anyway...

My problem right now is the sound card. For some reason Guitar Hero: World Tour would make all kinds of crackling noises if I ran the audio through the X-Fi, but it would be fine through the ATI HDMI connection, so I switched audio output to my monitor to play that game. Well, when I was done and tried to switch back, it wouldn't. NOW I can't get it to work right again.







I have uninstalled and used used Driver Sweeper on all Creative software, I've removed SoundMAX, and then installed SoundMAX again, THEN installed the creative software again...not working from that. Removed it all again, then removed the physical card, rebooted, shut-down, re-install the board, redo the software again in the proper order, still nothing. It keeps giving me the, "There are no supported audio device available. You need to close the application. Click OK to close the application now" message. I am at a loss.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


So i went to ASUS today and while i was there, i got a new/second hand LCD poster to replace my broken 1. I love ASUS










They were out of stock last I checked.


----------



## Xinthran

I don't have an ASUS store ANYWHERE close.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


I don't have an ASUS store ANYWHERE close.










Asus.com perhaps?


----------



## SystemTech

Lol, its not a store, just a service centre. I sook in a striker II Formula for a RMA, and within 10 minutes, i had a brand new board, and a new posted for my CIIIF


----------



## Xinthran

Yeah, I've seen an actual ASUS store before. Little tiny place in San Francisco.

Anyway, anyone have any suggestions for the problem I'm having?


----------



## phibrizo

here is the estore for asus, ive had to use it a couple of times forsomethings that i have broke, sorry i didnt post this earlier, i couldnt find the email from when i bought something till now.









http://estore.asus.com/shop/


----------



## SystemTech

Thanks for the link. Posted it on the front page


----------



## MHzvMbpsbyterbit

Hi guys,
New member here. oc noob too.








Looking forward to getting some advice on lot of things.
Not afraid to dig up a little either.

First, the BIOS version that came with my board is 1503 ?







?I see from this thread that it has had some known problems with RAID. I have been having trouble with start-up. when identifying the array problems have occured... off line, and detected problem with array 1. 
During diagnose, make sure its not other! I used HDTune check for error (long test) found none. Ran seagate seatool(windows) short generic pass...short dst-fail. From info on seagate.com got corrupt files.

Might these two things be related? Also, what should I use for the array(j.micron,amdsb,) I think by using the amd sb you could slow down, correct?
If so, how do I switch from one to the other.

Glad to be here, hope to be able to help! !







!


----------



## Kitek

Hi there all.

Anybody tried a new bios ver. 1702? I'm curious how it working for OC purposes. 1602 was a completly mess at oveclocking, so i gone back to most stable version -> 1403.


----------



## AMOCO

1702 is for Phenom II x6 CPU's


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


1702 is for Phenom II x6 CPU's


No it isn't, I think Xinthran is using it but he hasn't gotten back to us with any results.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
No it isn't, I think Xinthran is using it but he hasn't gotten back to us with any results.


well i'll tell u what,i updated to 1602 and it screwed up my system,so no more bios up for me til i know for sure that my 965 is supported with the new bios


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
1702 is for Phenom II x6 CPU's


i would have to agree with him on this, with 1602 bios my cpu wasnt oc, turbo core wasnt disabling even if disable in the bios, the cpu would enable CNQ settings even if CNQ was disabled in the bios, 1602 was a pure headache to be on if you had an x6. 1702 fixed a lot of stability problems and oc problems.


----------



## Trogdor

AMOCO- I understand where you're coming from, but you shouldn't give people inaccurate information or there won't be anyone to try the new revisions.

Phibrizo- 1702 was made to stabilize Thuban, not just for Thuban.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


Phibrizo- 1702 was made to stabilize Thuban, not just for Thuban.


So am i right then to say, us 965 owners wont benifit too much from 1702? I wonder if they will release a 1703? ie the 02 might be a beta release and the 03 will be final? any guesses


----------



## Computation Machine

I haven't really tried to hard as of yet, but whats the best BIOS for unlocking a 550BE on this board? Haven't updated since I bought the board so I'm running 1105.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Computation Machine* 
I haven't really tried to hard as of yet, but whats the best BIOS for unlocking a 550BE on this board? Haven't updated since I bought the board so I'm running 1105.

1105 was best for me, although 1602 seems pretty decent as well. No problems booting 3000MHz+ NB, but some guys hear say it is a sketchy BIOS if ACC is not in use.


----------



## SystemTech

Thats strange that you found 1602 ok, for me it was terrible. It completely messed up my system. well kinda, 1503 messed up my raid, which 1602 fixed but brought far more issues with it. Anyways. If i have time, ill try 1702 tonight(i know i have bee saying that for like a week). If i have time


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Thats strange that you found 1602 ok


From what I gather, it was ok if you had ACC on.


----------



## BMfan

What i found with the 1602 bios was that my fsb would fluctuate quite badly,between 190 to 200,it wasn't stable at all and that was with ACC on.So i then downgraded back to 1503 and i have been running 1702 now and haven't noticed any problems yet.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Guys need your thoughts..

I was planning to get this ram.. 
I bet these thing can run lower speed @ tighter latencies..
was planning on 1600 cas 6 to 8 what you think?

Anyone here has the same ram on our board .. just want to make sure it runs on it..


----------



## DarkShooter

Has anyone tried the newer bios? i'm thinking about upgrading, mine is still 1403 i believe..but after all the complaints i'm not quite sure if i should


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
Guys need your thoughts..

I was planning to get this ram..
I bet these thing can run lower speed @ tighter latencies..
was planning on 1600 cas 6 to 8 what you think?

Anyone here has the same ram on our board .. just want to make sure it runs on it..









I wouldn't count on RAM being stable at CAS under the advertised speed or you may be disappointed. Check the memory support list on the CH3 page at ASUS for compatibility.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


I wouldn't count on RAM being stable at CAS under the advertised speed or you may be disappointed. Check the memory support list on the CH3 page at ASUS for compatibility.


you think?

my friend has a ocz platinum .. same speeds 2000
but is running @ 1600/cas6









i cant find that same ram anymore so decided to go with this kingston ..


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGit™* 
you think?

my friend has a ocz platinum .. same speeds 2000
but is running @ 1600/cas6









i cant find that same ram anymore so decided to go with this kingston ..

Your "friend" has ocz and is running CAS 6 but you're thinking kingston....I don't get the similarity.

I totally fell for the "don't tell me anything other than what I want to hear cause I'm a *****" trap you set. Nice one


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


Your "friend" has ocz and is running CAS 6 but you're thinking kingston....I don't get the similarity.

I totally fell for the "don't tell me anything other than what I want to hear cause I'm a *****" trap you set. Nice one



















i never said it will.. that's why i'm asking for some inputs ..









diff brands but technically same specs.. both cas 9 - 2000mhz - 1.65v

if the ocz can run on that with the same board "may be" the kingston will


----------



## prznar1

my proud.







very happy with it. moved from crapy gigabut

btw is there already useable BIOS for phenom x6?


----------



## MHzvMbpsbyterbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 








i never said it will.. that's why i'm asking for some inputs ..









diff brands but technically same specs.. both cas 9 - 2000mhz - 1.65v

if the ocz can run on that with the same board "may be" the kingston will









I'm not using Kingston, got ocz be 1600 8cas.
I can't get it above 1066, think I need to oc the cpu not sure, but its at 6 latency and 1066MHz.

I think the higher the speed (MHz) the higher the latency needs to be.
If you lower the speed (MHz) you may be able to lower latency.

I'm using OCZ though, so...don't want to provide false indication to you.

Do benchmarks when making changes to see which will be more an improvement for your uses though as what might benefit for one thing won't for another.

I think pcmark/3dmark are more representative of gaming than sandra for example.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

ok .. probably will post once I get and if I can make it run @ that speeds.. I badly need some new rams .. currently running in a single stick ..









Anyways.. just want to share..

I just noticed .. pretty sure some of you too..
the new CIVF is kinda... not that appealing.. I mean the bare board looks good ..
but once you installed it in a chassis together with the other parts its barely unnoticeable.. unlike CIIIF ..


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


ok .. probably will post once I get and if I can make it run @ that speeds.. I badly need some new rams .. currently running in a single stick ..









Anyways.. just want to share..

I just noticed .. pretty sure some of you too..
the new CIVF is kinda... not that appealing.. I mean the bare board looks good ..
but once you installed it in a chassis together with the other parts its barely unnoticeable.. unlike CIIIF ..










Ah c'mon







This board is still quite good in the looks department. But hey, it's still a great performer, that's all the matters right?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


AMOCO- I understand where you're coming from, but you shouldn't give people inaccurate information or there won't be anyone to try the new revisions.

Phibrizo- 1702 was made to stabilize Thuban, not just for Thuban.



i tell you what,why don't you install the new bios(1702)?because that way u can tell us if it works.
and if it doesn't ****_up your system.then u can tell us how it working for u.
because it was a pain to revert from 1602 back to 1403.


----------



## prznar1

why asus will not give up on this stupid turbo... i'm not buying thuban untill asus will fix this BIOS issue or they are holding me to buy one...


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


i tell you what,why don't you install the new bios(1702)?because that way u can tell us if it works.
and if it doesn't ****_up your system.then u can tell us how it working for u.
because it was a pain to revert from 1602 back to 1403.


I've been using it for a few days now.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


I've been using it for a few days now.


And? Any legitimate difference?


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prznar1*


why asus will not give up on this stupid turbo... i'm not buying thuban untill asus will fix this BIOS issue or they are holding me to buy one...


i think they actually allow you to disable turbo with the 1702 nios now, i have a x6(1090) and disable turbo and it doesnt jump on now. but im runnin it @ 3.984. testing stability now, passes 20 IBT and getting primed now.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
And? Any legitimate difference?

No problems, runs the same clocks as 1503 for me.


----------



## sub50hz

Blech, 1503 was effin terrible for me.


----------



## hollowtek

Hello guys. I just tried 1702 and found that it isn't very stable on mine. I downgraded back to 1602 and stability problem solved. Anyways guys, I just wanted to ask what everyone's cpu temps are, preferably those who aren't on h2o. Also, what purpose does NB voltage serve and is it only applicable towards FSB overclocking?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollowtek* 
Hello guys. I just tried 1702 and found that it isn't very stable on mine. I downgraded back to 1602 and stability problem solved. Anyways guys, I just wanted to ask what everyone's cpu temps are, preferably those who aren't on h2o. Also, what purpose does NB voltage serve and is it only applicable towards FSB overclocking?

fsb overclocking and helps to stabilize the board when you have two or more video cards installed for crossfire.


----------



## hollowtek

What about HT voltage? Would that be the same as NB voltage? And thanks for the quick reply.

EDIT: I think I found the answer. Just keep it at stock as it deals with HT link speed


----------



## hollowtek

What's the normal CPU/NB voltage for you guys? Mines is at an unsettling 1.37-1.41 on auto. If I try to lower it any, my cpu downclocks to 800mhz. What gives? CPU/NB is on 2000mhz.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


What's the normal CPU/NB voltage for you guys? Mines is at an unsettling 1.37-1.41 on auto. If I try to lower it any, my cpu downclocks to 800mhz. What gives? CPU/NB is on 2000mhz.


That's still acceptable voltage. Your downclock sounds like you haven't disabled CnQ.


----------



## BMfan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
That's still acceptable voltage. Your downclock sounds like you haven't disabled CnQ.


Isn't that a bit high,with mine running standard speeds i can lower it to 1,0volt or if i leave it in auto it idles at 1,1volts.The only time i have seen 1,4v was when i overclocked my Nb and left it in auto.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BMfan*


Isn't that a bit high


Yes, but I said it was still _acceptable_.

In other news, finally got rid of that X-Fi garbage this board came with. Popped for a Xonar DX, will hold me over until i can get some things sold in order to afford an Essence STX.


----------



## BMfan

Nice,was looking into getting one of those.


----------



## hollowtek

that's just it though, i _have_ disabled CnQ. any other thoughts on what may be causing this? phenom msr tweaker perhaps?

BMfan- your sig is awesome.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


that's just it though, i _have_ disabled CnQ. any other thoughts on what may be causing this? phenom msr tweaker perhaps?

BMfan- your sig is awesome.


1602 BIOS? Try turning ACC on, but don't bother with Unleashing Mode.


----------



## hollowtek

I'll give that a try. What settings would you suggest? And... This wasn't a problem _before_ phenom msr tweaker. for whatever reason, i had to flash my bios because it was causing the vcore beyond 1.51v. after uninstalling it, things ran fine again with the exception of the nb voltage. i'm suspecting something must have fried.


----------



## sub50hz

I might dump MSRtweaker in the trash and try 1702. When you flashed BIOS, did you revert to stock settings beforehand?


----------



## hollowtek

Yeah, cleared the cmos and loaded factory default before and after.

EDIT: I'm going to give 1702 another try as well.


----------



## ranger1

Has anyone noticed that Asus has removed all reference to their 890fx boards from there websites? Whats the deal, have they finally realized that their latest products have issues?


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranger1*


Has anyone noticed that Asus has removed all reference to their 890fx boards from there websites? Whats the deal, have they finally realized that their latest products have issues?


Yea I noticed that as well. Though I thought the only problem with the CH IV was the NB cooler?


----------



## hollowtek

holy crap-shot. bios vcore is 1.375. in windows vcore jumped up to 1.48+ with llc disabled. i'm using bios 1202 right now. also, i can't get more than 2 cores out at the moment. tried msconfig, but it only shows up as 2. does this mean 4 cores burnt to hell?


----------



## sub50hz

No, 1202 does not support the X6 procs. 1602 or 1702 is your best bet, AFAIK.


----------



## hollowtek

Ah, that was in fact a typo. I'm using *1702*, not 1202. Thanks for seeing that. Anyways, I got it back to 6 cores on boot; however, the voltage is still ridiculously high. cpu-z reads 1.475. HW monitor reads 1.66. AMD overdrive reads 1.55. It's making my brain want to explode.


----------



## sub50hz

LLC off? And what's your voltage set at in BIOS for both CPU and CPU-NB?


----------



## hollowtek

vcore 1.375 and cpu/nb voltage auto (according to AOD its 1.375) which, again, is pretty high.


----------



## sub50hz

Try leaving your core voltage on auto, make sure ACC is off, and give 'er another try.


----------



## hollowtek

Alright, for whatever reason, I went back to my VERY first settings of 3.6ghz vcore 1.325, cpu/nb 2600 @ 1.35, LLC= enabled, ACC= off, cpu vdda= auto- and get this, it actually booted up into windows. This totally threw me off because it wouldn't work the past few days at these settings. I'm hoping it stays stable............. thanks for the help though sub50hz. By the way, is your name in related to car audio? Subsonic comes to mind whenever I read your alias.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


Alright, for whatever reason, I went back to my VERY first settings of 3.6ghz vcore 1.325, cpu/nb 2600 @ 1.35, LLC= enabled, ACC= off, cpu vdda= auto- and get this, it actually booted up into windows. This totally threw me off because it wouldn't work the past few days at these settings. I'm hoping it stays stable............. thanks for the help though sub50hz. By the way, is your name in related to car audio? Subsonic comes to mind whenever I read your alias.


No problem. You might even try bumping your NB volts (not CPU-NB) a bit, that helped stabilize my system out above 3.7/2800.

And no, lol, the name's not from car audio, it's kind of a long story -- but what it comes down to is playing bass. one of my _other_ expensive/time-consuming hobbies.

















Old pic, one of many instruments/amps clogging my basement.


----------



## hollowtek

Hahah okay. Well my voltage still spikes to 1.4+ on pc probe... kinda want to cry now. And that's an amazing bass. my sister JUST got an electric guitar kit. nothing as fancy as that though.


----------



## hollowtek

also, according to pc probe, my voltage levels throughout the board randomly spikes! for example Ht went from 1.2 to 1.7 and back to 1.2. nb went to .04 then back to 1.12. dram went to *65.56* and ac kto 1.65... buggy or is my board officially needing an rma


----------



## sub50hz

The only way to accurately measure voltage is with a multimeter. Don't use software. If it's stable and temps are good, ignore what pcprobe/hwmonitor/AOD/speedfan, etc tell you your voltages are.


----------



## hollowtek

I have a multimeter, a damn good one. but sadly i don't know how to use it.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


I have a multimeter, a damn good one. but sadly i don't know how to use it.


haha







No instructions? Sometimes we just have to read those damn things whether we like it or not


----------



## hollowtek

Lol, actually an electrician left it at my place and never returned for it. So, in a way, I suppose it's now under my ownership. I'm going to have to google some instructions haha.


----------



## hollowtek

Question guys: how do I set my memory to ganged mode? I've disabled bank interleaving, channel interleaving, enabled ganged mode, yet it still operates under unganged mode. What am I doing wrong?

EDIT: Solved, I blindly read "enable UNGANGED mode" which I was supposed to disable. I need glasses!!


----------



## Xinthran

Sorry it has been so long since my last post. New job in the works...finally getting into repairing PCs and getting paid for it. I've been a damned rent-a-cop for the last year and a half. Anyway, Crosshair III Formula BIOS 1702 has been perfectly fine for me. I've been using it since my last post and it seems to be great. I have had ZERO stability issues. Plus, I've actually hit 4.0+ I just don't leave it there for everyday usage. Sorry guys, I don't stress test. I don't feel justified by making my CPU work harder than I'll ever actually need it to. I stress test by using my most labor intensive programs instead. I can run 3 instances of Nero Vision to encode 3 DVDs at the same time with wonderful stability.


----------



## prznar1

hey! what should i do to run sli on this board? two gtx460 is so tempting.. i really do no want to change board again...


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prznar1* 
hey! what should i do to run sli on this board? two gtx460 is so tempting.. i really do no want to change board again...

You need the "SLI hack". Here is the info to look over.

And here is the supposed Win 7 64 bit version of the hack that was found in this post.


----------



## SystemTech

As said above, that should work perfectly.


----------



## prznar1

thx guys







gtx 460 sli is on the way


----------



## hollowtek

Hmm I had this really strange problem lately. With my current settings, my computer will post and run prime for 48 hours with no errors, but given a restart, it doesn't post and requires a clear cmos. Cpu temps never reach over 55c while core temps peak at 47c. I've tried bios 1602 and 1702 and both of which seem to do the same thing from time to time. The funny thing is that is used to run fine before. Could it be my voltage settings?

cpu voltage: 1.325v @ 3600
dram voltage: 1.669v 7-7-7-28
CPU/NB: 1.18v @ 2600
NB voltage: 1.113v
Everything else: auto


----------



## phibrizo

it could be your memory timings. Try loosing them.


----------



## hollowtek

Another thing that's really baffling is that my cpu has been downclocking itself to 800mhz upon startup. Yet, if I run prime95, it will jump back to 3.6ghz. I have made sure that c1e and CnC are disabled.


----------



## phibrizo

Are you running bios 1702? Any bios before that one and it was doing the same for me on my 1090


----------



## hollowtek

Yeah I'm using 1702 right now, which keeps it from downclocking. It will still 'no post' from time, usually after a shutdown.


----------



## phibrizo

I would try messing with the timings to see if it aleevates that problem.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


Hmm I had this really strange problem lately. With my current settings, my computer will post and run prime for 48 hours with no errors, but given a restart, it doesn't post and requires a clear cmos. Cpu temps never reach over 55c while core temps peak at 47c. I've tried bios 1602 and 1702 and both of which seem to do the same thing from time to time. The funny thing is that is used to run fine before. Could it be my voltage settings?

cpu voltage: 1.325v @ 3600
dram voltage: 1.669v 7-7-7-28
CPU/NB: 1.18v @ 2600
NB voltage: 1.113v
Everything else: auto


So it won't post sometimes or just after you run a strenuous program for some time?

If you can run Prime for 48 hours I doubt it has *anything* to do with your overclock. If it won't POST once in awhile it's probably just buggy BIOS.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


Anyone?


I'm not telling, read back a few pages for the answer.

*sweet double post*


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


Has anyone tried the newer bios? i'm thinking about upgrading, mine is still 1403 i believe..but after all the complaints i'm not quite sure if i should


Anyone?


----------



## sub50hz

If 1403 works, stick with it. 1105 still worked best for me, I'm just sticking with 1602 because it works _enough._


----------



## Xinthran

Yeah...again,

Crosshair III Formula BIOS 1702 has been perfectly fine for me. I've been using it since my last post and it seems to be great. I have had ZERO stability issues. Plus, I've actually hit 4.0+ I just don't leave it there for everyday usage. Sorry guys, I don't stress test. I don't feel justified by making my CPU work harder than I'll ever actually need it to. I stress test by using my most labor intensive programs instead. I can run 3 instances of Nero Vision to encode 3 DVDs at the same time with wonderful stability.


----------



## SystemTech

anyone been doing any tweaking lately, threads been quiet. thought ill bump it a little.


----------



## Trogdor

No tweaking lately but I am looking into a 1090T. Anyone have any input on the chip with the CIII?


----------



## xquisit

Anyone running the Blue Ripjaw 7-8-7-24-2T 1.65v G.Skill 4GB sticks advertised at 1600MHz DDR3? Let me know!

Anyone running a SSD, let me know!

I just installed two SSDs, but I'm still on IDE mode. I have never installed the AMD chipset, and I'm not sure if I should. I know If I had an Intel system... I would see a benefit from doing so, but not sure about AMD.


----------



## Trogdor

Honestly, you never installed the chipset drivers? Wow.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Honestly, you never installed the chipset drivers? Wow.

No :O

Is that why I can't hit 3.9GHz stable, hehe?


----------



## prznar1

guys, i need help. have a problem with my formula. sometimes, right after post screen, everything freezes on moment when it's saying how to get to bios, you know press del and the rest things. how i could get rid of this bug?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prznar1*


guys, i need help. have a problem with my formula. sometimes, right after post screen, everything freezes on moment when it's saying how to get to bios, you know press del and the rest things. how i could get rid of this bug?


Disconnect all your USB peripherals, I get the occasional freeze/slowdown at USBFINAL after I've had the PSU off while working on something.


----------



## xquisit

anyone?

What benefit do I have of installing the AMD chipset?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prznar1*


guys, i need help. have a problem with my formula. sometimes, right after post screen, everything freezes on moment when it's saying how to get to bios, you know press del and the rest things. how i could get rid of this bug?


What BIOS version are you running? i have never had anything like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


anyone?

What benefit do I have of installing the AMD chipset?


I dont know, Whats that


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
What BIOS version are you running? i have never had anything like that.

I dont know, Whats that









AMD Chipset, that's on our MOBO CD & on the website.

I'm curious to what benefit I have installing it.


----------



## Xinthran

Me too...


----------



## Xinthran

I downloaded the chipset drivers from the ASUS site. When I tried to to install it, ATI Catalyst installer opened. I already (obviously) have catalyst installed, which it told me. Did I download the wrong file?


----------



## TheGimpAddict

Count me in.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinthran*


I downloaded the chipset drivers from the ASUS site. When I tried to to install it, ATI Catalyst installer opened. I already (obviously) have catalyst installed, which it told me. Did I download the wrong file?


No you did not download the wrong file. It is in the same format as the ATI drivers.


----------



## Xinthran

Well...this isn't really about the crosshair, but it is still AMD. I had some trouble trying to install the latest Catalyst drivers. I downloaded 10.7, uninstalled all the previous driver versions, restarted my computer, ran driver sweeper, restarted again, tried to install the newest Catalyst, and it won't detect my 5770's. I had to manually search for the drivers through the device manager, and it finally found the proper drivers for them. Catalyst Install Manager still won't see the cards though.









*Edit*
I forgot to mention that I went so far as to remove all of the ATI files, restarted, driver swept, restarted, reset CMOS, shut-off, unplug, remove video cards, restart, reset CMOS again, shut-off again, reinsert video cards, boot-up, try to install Catalyst. Still nothing. After this I did it manually.


----------



## Xinthran

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
No you did not download the wrong file. It is in the same format as the ATI drivers.

Oh yeah, well, it didn't see anything that I didn't already have, so I guess I already had it. I did this before what happened in my previous post.


----------



## zerohunter86

hi i'm new and i have one question, can crosshair iii formula unlock phenom ii 555 from dual core to quad core? i'm currently using m4a785td-v evo


----------



## BMfan

Yes it should,if your current board can then so can the CHIII.


----------



## SystemTech

Yes it can unlock. all 790fx and 785g mobos can unlock extra cores. for 890 you must check as it is not a built in feature anymore but rather an addon


----------



## zerohunter86

thank you for all the information given. is it worth to get a crosshair iii now since crosshair iv is the latest rog board for amd.


----------



## BMfan

If you can get the CHIV,then get that.I wouldn't worry with the CHIII now.I'm going to wait till the prices come down on the CHIV before i replace my CHIII.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BMfan* 
If you can get the CHIV,then get that.I wouldn't worry with the CHIII now.I'm going to wait till the prices come down on the CHIV before i replace my CHIII.

I would say it all depends on what price you can get it for. The raw stock performance between the 2 boards is really small. I would have to say the main difference is the looks and the extra 2 PCI-E slots. sure the 4 has usb 3 and sata 6 but most of us dont really use these yet, especially sata 6.

CIIIF
+ Older board can be picked up for cheaper
- only 2 PCI-E slots

CIVF
+4 PCI-E Slots
+usb 3.0
~sata 6 (~ because Sata 3 is not used to its maximum potential at the moment)
-Pricey
-Not much performance over the CIIIF


----------



## BMfan

I agree^^,that's why i'm waiting till prices come down,even if it's only next year.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

can the onboard pin headers support high performance fans??
like .40amp fan let say..??


----------



## SystemTech

I must be honest, i wouldnt think so. Id say it is made for normal fans.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


I must be honest, i wouldnt think so. Id say it is made for normal fans.


yeah i'm hesitating too..
Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## SystemTech

I dont think you would damage anything trying it, just the fans would not spin quickly if underpowered. At least that is my logic with volts. Not to sure how much different it is when referring to amps though.

ie :
a 12v 2000 rpm fan will run at like 1000 rpm with 6v if you know what i mean.


----------



## BMfan

I'm running 2 coolermaster excaliber fans on my zalman flex and if i let it run at full volts by disabling Q-fan they run fine at 2050rpm.
2000rpm is there top speeds.


----------



## AMOCO

Well here are my new overclocks @ 4.01 stable:http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...x5-oc-438.html

and SystemTech please update chart with my new setting,thanks


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BMfan*


I'm running 2 coolermaster excaliber fans on my zalman flex and if i let it run at full volts by disabling Q-fan they run fine at 2050rpm.
2000rpm is there top speeds.


nice .. those fans have a 0.45A Max. Ampere ..


----------



## Miz3r

Hi guys im new too this thread and hope too be getting the Crosshair III board in a few weeks, heres what my rig will look like, what do you guys think, should is change anything or leave it like that?








[/IMG]


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miz3r* 
Hi guys im new too this thread and hope too be getting the Crosshair III board in a few weeks, heres what my rig will look like, what do you guys think, should is change anything or leave it like that?








[/IMG]

If you plan on OC'ing you should get another set of rams .. 1600 kit may be..
everything else looks solid to me!


----------



## Miz3r

well ive ordered the Motherboard + cpu now just got too wait for the rest of the stuff too become in stock then get them aswell.

would these be ok?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-278-_-Product


----------



## SystemTech

Those are ever so slightly better but still not the greatest.

If you can pay the extra, get these :
Mushkin Redlines DDR3 1600 CL6

IMO they are some of the best ram sticks you get for amd systems.

If you cant pay the extra then these are not a bad second choice.
Mushkin Blacklines DDR3 1600 CL7

Reason being that AMD's really like to have low RAM timings(eg 6-7-6-20), whereas INTEL like a higher frequency (mhz, eg 1600).

So in a amd system ram running at 6-6-6-15-1t at 1600mhz will be faster and better than ram running 9-9-9-24-2t at 2000mhz, hence the reason the redlines are better than the blacklines, they have lower timings.


----------



## Trogdor

Get the 1055T instead of the 965BE and upgrade that PSU to either and HX series or something else all together.


----------



## SystemTech

Is the corsair TX that bad? I thought that most corsairs were pretty decent PSU's. I suppose every company has to have the cheaper/worse product for the guys on a tighter budget.

What is the price difference between the 2 CPU's, if its not much(under $30) then i have to agree with Trogdor, get the Hexacore instead of the quad, but seeing that you have already ordeed it, i suppose its no biggie, but the 2 extra cores would really be nice.


----------



## Trogdor

The 1055T is only $34 more on Newegg right now.

The TX650 is only a standard rating on the 80 plus scale and that's kind of &&itty for a PSU that small. The HX650 is at least a Bronze.


----------



## BMfan

The PSU is fine,if it's anything like the TX750 then it's perfect.
I have read a review of the TX750 where it went to 900watts and still ran fine.
If you are using the machine for gaming mainly then there's also no need to go hexacore(1055T) since the 965 can beat the 1090T when it comes to gaming.
The only thing i would change is the cooler,it works better on Intel cpu's than AMD one's.
I had an Corsair H50.1 and it only cooled about 1degree better than a Coolermaster Gemin II but what made the gemin better was that it cooled the northbridge aswell.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BMfan*


The PSU is fine,if it's anything like the TX750 then it's perfect.
I have read a review of the TX750 where it went to 900watts and still ran fine.


I believe that was the *HX750*.

Quote:



If you are using the machine for gaming mainly then there's also no need to go hexacore(1055T) since the 965 can beat the 1090T when it comes to gaming.


Thuban owners typically see a higher overclock with less voltage -- being the same architecture, that would mean more FPS.

Quote:



The only thing i would change is the cooler,it works better on Intel cpu's than AMD one's.
I had an Corsair H50.1 and it only cooled about 1degree better than a Coolermaster Gemin II but what made the gemin better was that it cooled the northbridge aswell.


The H50 is a good cooler which leaves a lot of open area inside the case and doesn't subject the motherboard to a sizeable amount of hanging weight.


----------



## BMfan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
I believe that was the *HX750*.

No-http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...-Review/505/10 and this one says it gives the performance of 850w-http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...-review-6.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Thuban owners typically see a higher overclock with less voltage -- being the same architecture, that would mean more FPS.

These guys OC'ed a 1090T and if you play at anything above 1920x1200 you don't get muchhttp://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Ha..._1090t/11.html,he was recommended to get a 1055T which is slower than the 1090 aswell.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
The H50 is a good cooler which leaves a lot of open area inside the case and doesn't subject the motherboard to a sizeable amount of hanging weight.

It's not worth the price you pay considering the cheaper Coolermaster V8 cools better and i have always used air coolers and not once has the weight broken my board.I think if you have decent air flow in your chassis the H50 can be beaten by air coolers for AMD CPU's-http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...ooler-review/5


----------



## Trogdor

Both those power supplies are irrelevant and the TX650 is on the cheap side with only a standard 80 plus rating. I would choose something else.

1-3 lower FPS in a few games isn't something you're going to notice. The 1090T also beat the 965 in a few games by about the same margin it lost in the other games. The 1055T is clocked from AMD slower than the 965 but it will OC higher with less voltage and cooler temps.

The H50 cools better than the V8...Source


----------



## BMfan

If you look at your source it's better on Intel systems but not AMD one's.

As for the TX650-http://extreme.outervision.com/artic...r_tx_650_7.jsp and http://www.silentpcreview.com/article813-page5.html

If he's only playing games then he doesn't need 6 cores


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BMfan*


If you look at your source it's better on Intel systems but not AMD one's.

As for the TX650-http://extreme.outervision.com/artic...r_tx_650_7.jsp and http://www.silentpcreview.com/article813-page5.html

If he's only playing games then he doesn't need 6 cores


I don't disagree, the TX650 is a decent PSU within it's range but it lacks future power requirements and isn't even Bronze 80 plus rated.

The test systems were in 2 different cases and the AM2 system had a craptastic case. They had this to say about it-

"The AMD results may seem like a bit on the high side but we tested, and retested, and remounted, and checked and changed the pump and fan connectors, but the results were entirely consistent. The problem is that the Cosmos 1000 lacks any intake fans, it only has teo 120mm exhaust fans in the roof and a 120mm exhaust fan in the above the I/O shield. As a result, even when we set the Corsair H50 to draw air in from outside the case the system ran very hot."

I recommend the 1055T for future proof reasons. It is a better buy.


----------



## Miz3r

Thanks for the replies guys, i will deffenently give it some more thought about the ram and psu.


----------



## SystemTech

I agree with Trogador, yes a 965 is a great CPU and will be a great buy for his rig, but if you are building a system, and not upgrading then why not spend the extra little bit and be future proof and get the 2 extra core. Why not? If he was upgrading from a 9x5, then id agree and say its a waste but because its a new buy, why not.


----------



## BMfan

I had similar results with my HAF932 which has extra fans in it aswell,i tried with 1 and 2 fans in a push and pull configuration and none where great.The geminII cooled on par with it and the zalman flex with the right fan beat it and i used 2 high performance fans on the corsair.
This review shows that when you push the CPU it can't match the air coolers either-http://techreport.com/articles.x/17481/4

I find your comment about the PSU lacking future power requirements a bit odd considering most company's are trying to make the components more power efficient.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BMfan*


I had similar results with my HAF932 which has extra fans in it aswell,i tried with 1 and 2 fans in a push and pull configuration and none where great.The geminII cooled on par with it and the zalman flex with the right fan beat it and i used 2 high performance fans on the corsair.
This review shows that when you push the CPU it can't match the air coolers either-http://techreport.com/articles.x/17481/4

It's pretty obvious that there are mixed reviews comparing the H50 with high end air coolers. Call it a tie?

I find your comment about the PSU lacking future power requirements a bit odd considering most company's are trying to make the components more power efficient.


ATI is doing a great job with power consumption but what if Miz3r decides to use Nvidia?


----------



## BMfan

If he did decide to use a GTX470/480 then a 650 wouldn't be enough,then he should just get the TX750.


----------



## Miz3r

Well im hoping too get another asus 5770 cu-core card and put it in xfire with my current 5770, but im still deciding if its worth it or just sell my current 5770 and put that money towards an nvidea card mayb, but have no idea what card i would go for, ive only owned Ati graphics cards so performance wise im not too sure what 2x5770 would compare too against and nvidea card, any advice on this?


----------



## BMfan

Two 5770's give you the performance between a 5850 and 5870 and sometimes over a 5870.The TX650 would be more than enough for that.


----------



## Trogdor

Performance of 2x5770 would be close to a GTX 470.


----------



## Miz3r

Hmmm , but in the long run which card would be more beneficial for mainly playing games and max settings and resolution if possible?


----------



## Trogdor

In the long run I think the CF 5770 would be a better choice vs a GTX 470.

CF 5770 vs GTX 470 benchmarks

Less power consumption- CF 5770s use 176 watts idle and 396 watts load while a *single* GTX 470 uses 165 watts idle and 433 watts under load.

Multiple monitor gameplay- You can run Eyefinity with the 5770s and cannot use Nvidia surround with a single GTX 470, you would need two.

Initial price- 5770s are about $165 new and the GTX 470 is about $350. So you save $20 right off the bat, nothing worth writing about but it's still money in your pocket.


----------



## Miz3r

O ok thats interesting, well if thats the case then i will just stick with my 5770 that i got now and then just get another for xfire and leave it at that for a while then.


----------



## Aryctek

Hello everybody,

I have recently built system with "AMD phenom II x6 1055t" on "Asus Crosshair III". I Don't have Graphic card to boot, so my question is : Can I boot system without updating Bios ? I seen somewhere that the X6 is recognize as "AMD unknown processor" clock at 800mhz, is true ?

Someone has already tested this ?

Thanks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aryctek*


Hello everybody,

I have recently built system with "AMD phenom II x6 1055t" on "Asus Crosshair III". I Don't have Graphic card to boot, so my question is : Can I boot system without updating Bios ? I seen somewhere that the X6 is recognize as "AMD unknown processor" clock at 800mhz, is true ?

Someone has already tested this ?

Thanks.


Depends how old your board is, but earlier bios' would need a cpu like the Phenom II 965 or an Athlon II 245, for example, just to update your bios for an X6 cpu.

I am almost certain you'll need an earlier released cpu just for updating though.


----------



## Aryctek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Depends how old your board is,

Thanks for reply, MrTOOSHORT.

This is a new board never used, bios never updated, so certainly with bios before "1602"

Then impossible to boot system :/ is a certitude ?


----------



## Trogdor

You should try to boot it.

If it doesn't work you'll have to borrow a CPU from someone or purchase a cheap already supported CPU. You can use the $35 Sempron 140 to boot and update your BIOS.


----------



## Aryctek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trogdor*


You should try to boot it.


I don't have graphic card for the moment, is why I have asked question.

I will try to boot as soon as I will acquire a graphic card.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aryctek*


I don't have graphic card for the moment, is why I have asked question.

I will try to boot as soon as I will acquire a graphic card.


Gonna be pretty hard to blind flash if you've never seen the boot screen before.


----------



## Aryctek

Sorry sub50hz, but I don't understand your message ^^'


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

HELP! so lately my start up has been getting slower and slower. no new apps are starting with my rig. the problem seems to start at the asus rog splash screen. it gets stuck on the exploded scene and after a while it will eventually turn into the eye mask. also having an issue accessing the bios. it seems to lag then freeze when i'm trying to navigate within. any ideas on what i should do?


----------



## SystemTech

I would flash your BIOS. That should sort it out.


----------



## Trogdor

Or disable the ROG splash.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

flashed it and it works great now thanks. its been awhile since i had my pc tinkerer cap on and forgot to do that first thing.


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

just to let u know i just bought this motherboard along with the 1055T and at first it runs with only 4 cores but all works fine. then u just have update the bios to 1602 i think it is, then when ur system is starting up i pressed number 4 and it unlocks the other 2 cores. that was it, done.


----------



## Trogdor

BIOS 1602 and newer officially support the 1055t and 1090t. You should flash to either of those.


----------



## MASSKILLA

official Bios version is out 1702


----------



## Haleskater

hi guys,

here is my 24/7 OC if u would like to add it to the list:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1382039

username: Haleskater
CPU: AMD Phenom II x6 1055T (all 6 cores unlocked)
Highest Stable OC: 3807.3MHz
BIOS Version: 1702
RAM Timing: Corsair DDR3 Dual channel 3x2GB 1600 @ 8-8-8-20
Voltages: CPU @ 1.400, NB @ 1.300
Other Info: 282 x 13.5, HT Link: 2256, NB 2256
Cooling Type: Water
Cooling Other: Corsair Push/Pull

http://img835.imageshack.us/f/stressu.jpg/
not much of a stress test lol but oh well

something abit different to all the 965's









thanks


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
hi guys,

here is my 24/7 OC if u would like to add it to the list:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1382039

username: Haleskater
CPU: AMD Phenom II x6 1055T (all 6 cores unlocked)
Highest Stable OC: 3807.3MHz
BIOS Version: 1702
RAM Timing: Corsair DDR3 Dual channel 3x2GB 1600 @ 8-8-8-20
Voltages: CPU @ 1.400, NB @ 1.300
Other Info: 282 x 13.5, HT Link: 2256, NB 2256
Cooling Type: Water
Cooling Other: Corsair Push/Pull

http://img835.imageshack.us/f/stressu.jpg/
not much of a stress test lol but oh well

something abit different to all the 965's









thanks

Looks like a nice start but you'll need 3 hours of Prime95 to be added to the list.

I recommend lowering your HT link to 2000 or slightly below as it does nearly nothing performance wise and can cause instability and raise your CPU-NB to at least 2600 for some nice gains.

Also 1.3 on the CPU-NB is pretty high for a 2200 clock. You can more than likely just raise you CPU-NB clock without adding volts.


----------



## SystemTech

Welcome Haleskater,
Sorry but as Trogdor pointed out, OCN rules for a stable OC listing, You need at least 3 hours Stressing.

Also as Trogdor said, HT link has no significance in OC, in fact, theve proven all is fastest when HT is as close to 2000 as possible.

However raise your CPU/NB up to about 2600, its give a huge performance increase, almost more than a CPU with the same overclock.

You can try leaving the CPU/NB voltage on AUTO, should work just fine for a 600mhz OC.


----------



## Haleskater

oh guys thanks for the tips ill try that out and when i get chance ill get prime95 running for a while.

-----------------------------------------
EDIT

right guys heres what i changed...

HT Link: from 2256 to about 1956
NB: from 2256 to about 2556

ran prime95, all the cores start to stop after about 2-3 mins of running. changed it back to the way it was and i got prime95 to run for 3 hours now and still going... what may of caused the crash?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


hi guys,

here is my 24/7 OC if u would like to add it to the list:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1382039

username: Haleskater
CPU: AMD Phenom II x6 1055T (all 6 cores unlocked)
Highest Stable OC: 3807.3MHz
BIOS Version: 1702
RAM Timing: Corsair DDR3 Dual channel 3x2GB 1600 @ 8-8-8-20
Voltages: CPU @ 1.400, NB @ 1.300
Other Info: 282 x 13.5, HT Link: 2256, NB 2256
Cooling Type: Water
Cooling Other: Corsair Push/Pull

http://img835.imageshack.us/f/stressu.jpg/
not much of a stress test lol but oh well

something abit different to all the 965's









thanks


with these setting my max temp is about 54-55c, is this normal with my room being quite warm anyway?

here we go guys, ran prime 95 for 3 hours:



http://yfrog.com/n9stress3hoursj

sorry for the crap pic, dont know why it came out like that :S.


----------



## Trogdor

Nice job.

Are you running with LLC Enabled?

From this list of clocks I'd say you need a bit more voltage to hit 4 GHZ. I like to use someones good OC as a starting point and then build off of it for my own overclock. I would pick a middle of the pack 4 GHZ OC and set my BIOS up the same way. If it passes Prime95 I would lower my voltages until I found something stable and then start raising my Multi, FSB and voltages from there.

I always liked CoreTemp more than Speedfan, maybe give it a try?


----------



## sub50hz

50C on "water"? Something is wrong here.


----------



## Haleskater

hi guys,

on my corsair h50 psuh/pull my temps r like this:

Idle: 32-33c
Load: 50c

i changed the HT Link down to 1956 and the NB to 2256 and got prime95 running for 3 hours, heres the link.

http://img706.imageshack.us/f/stress3hours.jpg/



now for some reason my voltages atm are:

vCore: 1.400
vNB: 1.300

now as soon as i try to lower the vNBto something like 1.275 or 1.225 prime doesnt last 5 mins... also i cant seem to get my FSB to hit over 290, as soon as i do my comp wont start up. ive even tried upping the vCore to 1.450, and nothing.

atm ive only got the stock thermal paste that was on the corsair H50, im going to order some good stuff and maybe but the push/pull fans on intake as i have them on exaust atm cos atm i have:

intake:
front 1x140mm
side 2x120mm
exaust:
rear 2x120mm with rad
top 1x140mm

would it be ok to change the rear to intake and only have 1 exaust on the top? :S


----------



## sub50hz

Fill in your system specs.


----------



## MASSKILLA

I love this motherboard the over clocking is so easy and stable.
But i wish it had more pcie slots LOL


----------



## Haleskater

filled in my system specs








--------------------------------
EDIT

Ive order some artic silver thermal paste which will hopefully bring my 50c load temp at 3.8GHz down abit so i can move onto 4GHz with abit of help from u guys as im struggling atm.

atm im at 3807MHz with:

FSB: 282
Multi: 13.5
NB: 2256
HT Link: 1974
vCore: 1.400
vNB: 1.300
Memory: 1504

with the settings like this ive managed to run prime95 for 3 hours then i stopped it myself no crashes.

some1 mentioned to try lower the vNB, ive tried with the setting above with vNB on 1.275 prime95 wont last 5 mins.

ive tried with the setting above, upping the NB to 2538 and prime95 wont last 5 mins.

ive tried with the setting above, upping the FSB to around 290 to get around 3900 and the comp wont even start up only makes it to dos and says overclock failed, press F1 to run bios.

id like to get to the 4GHz mark but im not sure how to go about it


----------



## sub50hz

Do you have ACC enabled?


----------



## Haleskater

its set to auto

there ACC:
Disable
Auto
All Cores
Per Core

when ACC is on auto, all cores or per core there is the unleash mode option and then core value such as:
Value (0%)
Value (-2%)
Value (+2%)
so on

what should i set all these to?


----------



## sub50hz

Turn ACC off.


----------



## Haleskater

if i turn ACC off i dont think all 6 cores work, only 4...
---------------------------------------------------
EDIT

ive turned ACC off and all cores seem to be working when running prime95, with turning ACC off what has that achieved?


----------



## sub50hz

ACC is only useful for those trying to unlock cores. You can't unlock anything on an X6, so no sense in turning it on. It was originally implemented to help overclocking in sone way, but it turned out that it really didn't help anything except core/cache unlocks.

Turning on ACC kills your core temp reporting, so leave it off. You might find some more OC headroom, I'm not entirely sure in what manner ACC affects the Thuban chips.


----------



## Haleskater

i now have it at 3.9GHz

FSB: 279
Multi: 14
HT Link: 1953
NB: 2511
vCore: 1.425
vNB: 1.325
Memory: 1488

running prime95 as we speak, got further than it normally does ... lets see how it goes.

my temps at 3.9GHz full load from prime95 are at 56c cant wait for my artic silver to come in the post hopefully its far better than the standard corsair H50 paste, should be able to hit 4GHz then.

whats the max i should let the CPU temp get and the CORE temp get?


----------



## sub50hz

I don't like to see core temps going above 55C, the socket/IHS temp is not as important. It is usually reported higher than the cores.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

so my mobo is wiggin out again. this morning i turned on my rig and it was stuck on the rog splash and it wouldnt finish booting. i had to reset my rig multiple times but it still would not boot past the splash screen. finally got to bios, flashed it, then rebooted still got stuck on splash but eventually booted. any thoughts?


----------



## Trogdor

Disable the splash screen.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

or ..
If your oc'ed try bringing everything back to stock ..
i have experienced that before but i can't pin-point which or what is causing it .. but its gone now ..

get to stock mode and then try ..


----------



## Cee

Add me too


----------



## Haleskater

hi guys... which temp am i going by? cpu temp or core temp? heres 3 diff programs... am i making sure when stress testing that the CPU temp doesnt reach near around 55c or the core temp?







thanks


----------



## Trogdor

I use the program Core Temp.

The Core temp is the one you want. It should not go above 62*C according to AMD. But getting close to maximum temperature will reduce stability. I've stressed at 60*C for a few hours with no noticeable problems.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

so my mobo is wiggin out again. this morning i turned on my rig and it was stuck on the rog splash and it wouldnt finish booting. i had to reset my rig multiple times but it still would not boot past the splash screen. finally got to bios, flashed it, then rebooted still got stuck on splash but eventually booted. any thoughts?
WHat BIOS version you running? try using 1403 or 1503.

Quote:

Add me too
Will do, Welcome









Quote:

I use the program Core Temp.

The Core temp is the one you want.
Agreed, there is no better temp monitoring app.


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

when i bought my system i bought Corsair 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz XMS3 Memory Kit CL9(9-9-9-24) 1.65V. Ive gone into the bios and changed the RAM voltage to 1.65V. Ive left all the timings in the bios on auto, now when I run CPU-Z i get this:



Should I leave it like this or change it to 9-9-9-24? ive ordered the Corsair DOMINATOR Airflow Fan would i be able to go better than 8-8-8-20 or should i leave it as that?


----------



## Trogdor

Leave it if it's stable.

The lower the timings the better.


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

heres my 4GHz OC with 3 hour Prime95:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1392253

CPU: 4004.1MHz
FSB: 286
Multi: 14
HT Link: 2002MHz
NB: 2860.1MHz
RAM: 1525MHz 8-8-8-20
vCore: 1.475v
vNB: 1.325v
vRam: 1.65v


----------



## SystemTech

Hey, Nice OC. Congrats on the 4GHz, its a nice feeling to pass it









Correct me if im wrong, But that is our First Thuban Overclock Submission.

Quote:



Should I leave it like this or change it to 9-9-9-24? ive ordered the Corsair DOMINATOR Airflow Fan would i be able to go better than 8-8-8-20 or should i leave it as that?


Check my Timing guide here








AMD Overclocking Timing Guide


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Hey, Nice OC. Congrats on the 4GHz, its a nice feeling to pass it









Correct me if im wrong, But that is our First Thuban Overclock Submission.

Check my Timing guide here








AMD Overclocking Timing Guide


That is the first and only (until tomorrow) Thuban OC.

Nice job.


----------



## Aryctek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
Hi guys,

just to let u know i just bought this motherboard along with the 1055T and at first it runs with only 4 cores but all works fine. then u just have update the bios to 1602 i think it is, then when ur system is starting up i pressed number 4 and it unlocks the other 2 cores. that was it, done.

But my X6 don't boot on the Crosshair III without updating bios. (I've tried it)

So I have leave my Crosshair at a technician to update it.

Bye.


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aryctek* 
But my X6 don't boot on the Crosshair III without updating bios. (I've tried it)

So I have leave my Crosshair at a technician to update it.

Bye.

really strange... i didnt have that problem


----------



## Aryctek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
really strange... i didnt have that problem









Yes :s

But it doesn't matter, any way a bios update in necessary to fully support the X6


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Hey, Nice OC. Congrats on the 4GHz, its a nice feeling to pass it









Correct me if im wrong, But that is our First Thuban Overclock Submission.

Check my Timing guide here








AMD Overclocking Timing Guide

hi,

ive had a look at ur guide and had alittle play around this is what i ended up with:

6-8-6-18-T1 - 1.65v



is this ok to use? i ran intelburntest to do 5 runs they all worked fine... all about 71gigaflops each run

EDIT:

now running at:

1504MHz - 6-8-5-18-24-T1 1.656v

i cant seem to get that 8 down







comp just doesnt start up


----------



## SystemTech

wow, nice timings. Yes, often tRCD (your 8) is higher than the tCL and tRP (2 on either side).

Those are great. Nice job







now just edit in your sig


----------



## Trogdor

BIOS 1805 is out, anyone try it yet? I'll be flashing it in a few minutes along with my shiny new 1090T


----------



## Trogdor

1090T installed and running great on 1805. No overclocking until tomorrow.

Any accurate temperature monitors out there? I'm idling below ambient on air...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Use the PCProbe II software, the cpu temperature( socket temp) is accurate.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Use the PCProbe II software, the cpu temperature( socket temp) is accurate.

Socket temp won't be dead on though, right? Just an approximate.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I don't think any temps monitoring progams are dead on.

But the socket temp is the most accruate with Thuban atm.


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
I don't think any temps monitoring progams are dead on.

But the socket temp is the most accruate with Thuban atm.

Lame. Is the temp read in BIOS accurate? I have my poster running and it seems to be reading within like a half degree with Core Temp adjusted 10*.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
Lame. Is the temp read in BIOS accurate? I have my poster running and it seems to be reading within like a half degree with Core Temp adjusted 10*.

The one in the bios is the cpu socket temp, which is the same temperature as Asus' PCprobe software reading.

Pretty much, with the same cooler and same clocks as your 965, you'll get (more than likely) the same temps with your 1090T.

That's what I noticed going from a 965 to a 1090T before. Pretty cool how refined the new x6 chips from AMD are as they tacked on two more cores with the same 125w envelope as the Phenom II quads.


----------



## PC400

Guys, I need help.

I have a Phenom X6 1055T with CIII

I can not stabilize it !

3.5, 3.6, 3.7, 3.8, 3.9 anything.

When I pass the test program, the information from the sensors of the plate vanish, some instability, crashes minutes after all.

My configuration:

• CPU: Phenom II X6 1055T
• Cooler: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lapping !
• Mobo: Asus Crosshair III Formula
• RAM: Corsair XM3 1600mhz
• VGA: XFX 5850 @ 5870 (3dvantage 1080p: 13300 gpu/pts)
• Hard Disk: 1Tb Samsung F1 HD103UJ
• PSU: Zalman ZM850H Modular
• CPU: Coolermaster 690 Pure Black
• Monitor: Samsung B2230 FullHD 21,5
• Teclado & Mouse: Dell SKÂ® e Mtek Extreme Game Laser
• Sistema de audio Logitech THX Z2300

==

Already tried all the tracks FSB, MULTIPLIER, vCore LLC and ON.

NB, already tested from 2000 to 2800, with any voltage adjustments. 1.35 - 1.45

HT always close to 2000.

The only thing I did not move, was the configuration of memories in everest, said to be 2T, I put in AUTO and they're going to 1T.

Corsair XMS3 1600 9-9-9-24/2T and AUTO = 8-8-8-20 / 1T

What do I do?

Sorry for my bad English, I used google translation.

I'm desperate!

I look forward very much.


----------



## Trogdor

What BIOS are you using?

Manually set your RAM to 1T.

have you stabilized any clock above stock? If so, what were the settings?

On a side note my PC won't cold boot with RAM in the fourth slot







. Guess I get to find out how good/bad ASUS RMA is


----------



## PC400

BIOS 1805, this memory not support 1T, crash...

Instable now in NB, 2700 @ 1.40, crash,

Help ?


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PC400*


BIOS 1805, this memory not support 1T, crash...

Instable now in NB, 2700 @ 1.40, crash,

Help ?


What are your temps at load and what are you stressing with?


----------



## PC400

At full load reaches 50 (when the cold environment) and 60 when in a hot environment.

The problem with the VRM's some boards 790FX, happens in Crosshair III?

I may have some physical problem?

Thanks, I'm awaiting.


----------



## Trogdor

I don't understand your second question, the language barrier sucks.

It may be a physical problem with the board if you can't stabilize 3.6GHZ.

Try these settings some of these 1055T owners have had success with and see if you can stabilize something.


----------



## PC400

Google translation sucks.

Problem with voltage that MSI has, I before, could stabilize until my 965 today, not anymore.

I tried the settings of other users, not succeeded.

Switch to Asus M4A89GTD PRO is a good thing? She is 890GX

Thanks, awaiting.


----------



## Trogdor

It sounds like the motherboard or 1055T isn't up to the standards most of the others are up to. I would RMA it.

I haven't had any experience with the M4A89GTD 890GX but it has great reviews. If I wanted on-board graphics I would get an ASUS motherboard.


----------



## PC400

The 1055T, I can leave at 3500mhz, the stranger, is that three times I could leave right after I could not anymore.
My 965 I can run to 3915 with 1465 + LLC, which defect might be in for a motherboard?


----------



## Trogdor

It could be just degrading over time.

I don't know exactly what the problem would be though.


----------



## SystemTech

I think it may be your RAM that is limiting your overclock. Try setting it all manually to the stock settings and try there. If that is not the problem then it may be your mobotherboard/cpu.


----------



## Cee

By the way, forgot to mention a special thanks for the audio drivers.

Even though I found audio drivers, could not find the right SoundBlaster software that contained 3D and Crystallier and all, shame on me, after I been using this board for past 10 months now...


----------



## PC400

So folks, I sent for a crosshair IV, I test on Saturday, I do not think the CPU to be malfunctioning.

I am no longer with the 1055 to do the test, give a return on Saturday.


----------



## coastrider101

@ cee

Found some X-FI MB driver made by SoLoR. Use tha latest SoundMax driver from Asus support and these ones. It works !
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b395....CUSTOM.10.zip

rgds coastrider101


----------



## PC400

This version is update for Crosshair ? Thanks


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haleskater* 
Hi guys,

heres my 4GHz OC with 3 hour Prime95;

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1392253

CPU: 4004.1MHz
FSB: 286
Multi: 14
HT Link: 2002MHz
NB: 2860.1MHz
RAM: 1525MHz 8-8-8-20
vCore: 1.475v
vNB: 1.325v
vRam: 1.65v



Hi guys,

done alittle modding to my H50 with 2x Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 - 120x38mm Fans.

FAN <- SHROUD <- RAD <- SHROUD <- FAN

all in my little CM Scout case









change the OC slightly as i thought id try the DRAM x3 for the NB so its now at:

CPU: 4004.1MHz
FSB: 286
Multi: 14
HT Link: 2002MHz
NB: 2288.1MHz
RAM: 1525MHz 8-8-8-20
vCore: 1.475v
vNB: 1.300v
vRam: 1.65v

as u can see my temps from my last setup:

Idle: 34
Load: 64

with my new setup with the fans running at the 3000rpm(only for OCing as they r loud!







):

Idle: 31
Load: 50

my next test is to bring the fans speed down to the min i can get them by using the bios and retest it:

Idle:31
Load:52

Any ideas why there isnt much change in the temps as the fans on min r far far more quiet than at max? is it because its only a 120 rad and it just cant cool it down anymore?









Also by the end of the week i will be adding a res to the loop mostly for the kool look but hopefully to grab 1 or 2c more with the water hopefully being that little bit cooler when it hits the CPU.

here u go guys... didnt really wanna get the pics up until i done my res in the loop with my new tubing and ALOT of cable management is needed which ill try and get around to:

my side panel is sooooooo close to pushing on







hence the slight gap on the rear shround which ive now blocked 100% and the inside fan which just pushes past the side panel top fan







its a perfect fit


----------



## Kitek

Hi guys

I have question about black PCIe 2.0 x1 slot, where normally all of us have - included with motherboard - SupremeFX X-Fi audio card .

Could I put there other audio card? I'm going to buy Asus Xonar DX, so therefore is my question to you.


----------



## PC400

Good question, my question would be if I can put the audio card in another slot.
More about getting another sound card in the slot, but may smoothly.

Google translation is awful!


----------



## coastrider101

@PC400
These are modded updated X-FI drivers for Supreme FX X-FI.

@Kitek
Check out this post @Asus support.
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us

BTW any feedback for the new bios 1805 ?

rgds coastrider101


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coastrider101* 
@ cee

Found some X-FI MB driver made by SoLoR. Use tha latest SoundMax driver from Asus support and these ones. It works !
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b395....CUSTOM.10.zip

rgds coastrider101

whats the difference from the original one?


----------



## coastrider101

Well Alchemy and openAL updated to the latest version and other futures in the Creative software bundle.

rgds coastrider101


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

another update on my rig







i modded my H50:







1 question, why doesnt mine like glow? ive got UV tubes in there and the tubing are red UV and its got feser red UV coolant in it


----------



## Haleskater

Update on my rig:

clear side panel and 2x A.C.Ryan Backfire4 fans

got alot of cable management to do, order loads of extention cables and stuff should be done on the weekend for more pics and also Rockr69's false floor/HDD cover cant wait









Flash off:










Flash on:


----------



## Miz3r

Which CPU would be best with this motherboard, purely for gaming , i am thinking either a Phenom 955BE or the new 970Be, thoughts?


----------



## sub50hz

955BE, but if money is no object, any of the X6 chips, as it seems like they OC a bit better than the C3 quads.


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Does anyone have the USB 2.0 drivers for the CH III? My USB ports are only running at 1.1 speed.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coastrider101*


BTW any feedback for the new bios 1805 ?

rgds coastrider101


Seems to have fixed a number of problems I had with 1602:

1. No CnQ. Not really an issue, but it didn't work. Just because most people aren't going to use it does not excuse its lack of functionality.

2. CPU multiplier pseudo-locked at 16x. Would be able to put it higher, and it would save in the BIOS but not reflect any change whatsoever once in windows. I even tried it with a 25x multi, still stuck at 16x.

3. No POST if CPU-NB set to 2900MHz or higher. This was not a chip limitation, as I had successfully run a 16x multi @ 1.4875v before, stable.

4. Locked TRC value in RAM configuration. Tsk Tsk.

5. Crossfire not enabled on boot all the time. Usually took a couple to get it working. I drew this down to a wonky IRQ assignment issue with running the Xonar in the top PCI-e x1 slot. It's almost 2011 and we're having IRQ issues? Unacceptable.

All of my issues have been fixed with 1805, and I am once again very pleased with the board. Temp reporting has been improved, as I now only have 2 values being reported as 128C, instead of 5.

In other news, picked up a 555 today at MC (65 bucks, dented box). Didn't unlock, but I never really found myself using all 4 cores in the 550 (which had a complete brick wall of 3.62GHz no matter the voltage when unlocked). This isn't a golden chip in that regard, but it is now 8 hours Prime (small FFT) stable at 3.91GHz @ 1.38V. Loading around 25C, I love this weather.


----------



## SystemTech

^^ Sounds good. Ill give it a try tonight (been lazy lately







)

Im busy trying to re-do my overclock, push it a bit more and use my FSB a bit more. I currently have it at only 3.7 something running 17x220 so now ill start pushing the multi up. Im aiming for 20 x 220 = 4.4GHz, not aiming for stable, just a higher max OC. Will try stabilize at 220 X 19 = 4.18Ghz, maybe more


----------



## Haleskater

update on my scout woop!

moved the 8 pin for cable management
moved the 24 pin for cable management
got my HDD cover/fake floor from Rocker69 (gonna add some rubber to the fake floor to cover the caps i have)
added my CCFL's
few other bits

using my phone camera (it sucks)


----------



## phibrizo

So i was able to finally achieve 4ghz stable on my thuban







took me forever to get it stable at this speed. Here is the screen of it prime95 and three hours stable







!!!!!


----------



## Haleskater

hi guys,

im currently at 4004MHz
im running 286 x14 = 4004
i want to run 297 x13.5 = 4009

i just cant get it to boot... it gets to windows for about 2 seconds then i get BSOD

why cant i get it to run at FSB 297?









EDIT: ahhh it had something to do with my NB being set to high when it was at FSB 297 my NB was 2900 and wouldnt boot, now its set at 2600 and running. now for some prime95 ;o

also CPU-Z Core VID is showing 1.325? whats this?

and in my bios i have my vCore set to 1.475 but i have this in my bios...

Current Voltage: 1.432v 1.336v 2.685v (these numbers r always changing)
CPU Voltage: 1.475
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.325
CPU VDDA Voltage: Auto


----------



## inukami

I was wondering if anyone could help me out i am trying to use 2 radeon 4850's in crossfire and all i get is this http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...l/IMG_0357.jpg i am using the 10.9 drivers and have tried both cards as singles and they all work perfect. even tried crossfiring them both with my 4870 and i get the same exact thing not sure if i have a motherboard problem or whats going on. if anyone could help i'd be greatful. thanks in adbance


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haleskater*


hi guys,

im currently at 4004MHz
im running 286 x14 = 4004
i want to run 297 x13.5 = 4009

i just cant get it to boot... it gets to windows for about 2 seconds then i get BSOD

why cant i get it to run at FSB 297?









EDIT: ahhh it had something to do with my NB being set to high when it was at FSB 297 my NB was 2900 and wouldnt boot, now its set at 2600 and running. now for some prime95 ;o

*also CPU-Z Core VID is showing 1.325? whats this?*

and in my bios i have my vCore set to 1.475 but i have this in my bios...

Current Voltage: 1.432v 1.336v 2.685v (these numbers r always changing)
CPU Voltage: 1.475
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.325
CPU VDDA Voltage: Auto


that is the voltage of your cpu.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *inukami*


I was wondering if anyone could help me out i am trying to use 2 radeon 4850's in crossfire and all i get is this http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...l/IMG_0357.jpg i am using the 10.9 drivers and have tried both cards as singles and they all work perfect. even tried crossfiring them both with my 4870 and i get the same exact thing not sure if i have a motherboard problem or whats going on. if anyone could help i'd be greatful. thanks in adbance


did you install the crossfireX profiles?


----------



## Haleskater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
that is the voltage of your cpu.

my cpu voltage cant be 1.325 otherwise it wouldnt run 4GHz at all.

while my CPU-Z says Core VID 1.325 i have a program called AMD Overdrive showing 1.51 my bios set to 1.475 and the current voltage in my bios said 1.45







im so confused on which cpu voltage to go by


----------



## inukami

Just did a clean install and still doing the same thing. and yes i installed the profiles but it had no effect. Could it be a bad bridge?


----------



## strezz

noobish question guys, how do i change he sound from the HDMI (videocard) to the sound card? i've tried looking in the bios to no avail.


----------



## sub50hz

Within Windows, from the "Sound" portion of the CP.


----------



## strezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


Within Windows, from the "Sound" portion of the CP.


ah, never thought of that. i'll check it out once i get home from work. cheers


----------



## strezz

is the default voltage for [email protected] and [email protected]? Also, do any of you guys touch the NB +1.8v?

just curious since i finally have my system up and running after waiting a year


----------



## sub50hz

You can find defaults by, well, "Load Setup Defaults" in BIOS, and although I know CPU-NB is 1.1, I've not ever had to touch HT voltage. To answer the second question, no, I have not increased NB 1.8V at all.


----------



## kino

Greetings!

I am new to here. Just got my Crosshair III Formula couple days ago with a Phenom II X 1055T, always like ROG boards!

I got a MSI GTX465GE as video, any bros know if I can go SLI with another MSI GTX465GE?

Thanks in advance!
-kino


----------



## sub50hz

Nothing spectacular, but trying to get the most out of this RAM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1438792

[email protected] 2856 -- won't POST if I go any higher.


----------



## strezz

what voltage do you have for the NB?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

@kino
Check *this* might help you out ..


----------



## kino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢*


@kino
Check *this* might help you out ..










Thank you so much, YaGit!
I've done some research, I will give it a try as I've got all the hardwares ready.


----------



## strezz

Quick question guys, whats a safe voltage for cpu-nb?


----------



## adamlau

Though I prefer to rely on temps over voltages, the CIV goes red past 1.25v with a max of 1.5v with the Extreme setting disabled. So I am going to assume 1.5v to be the max safe voltage under normal circumstances. I have been running CPU-NB @ 3000 MHz 1.45v without worry, or hesitation for the past week.


----------



## strezz

Thanks so much adamlau.

Well, I've been playing around with my system. So far this is what i got.

I successfully unlocked my x3 720


















im still planning on if i can push it a little further hopefully up to 3.5-3.6Ghz. My temps are somewhere around 25-27c on idle and 32-35c on load.

I've already passed 50 passes of IBT.

somehow cpu-z says my NB is 2000 but its really 2600, dunno why its like that. Anyway, anything above 2600 im getting random crashes and BSOD. im happy with it









Now, my next step is to tighten the RAM. its 1600 but somewhere i read that its better to run it at 1333 with tighter timings, is this correct?


----------



## Miz3r

Hi guys, im looking at getting this motherboard, but deciding this or the Ch IV motherboard, im not a big overclocker, i was thinking of getting this board and paring it with a new phenom 2 x4 970 cpu and some Gskill DDR3 1600 ram and a asus 6870 gpu,

what you guys think?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miz3r*


Hi guys, im looking at getting this motherboard, but deciding this or the Ch IV motherboard, im not a big overclocker, i was thinking of getting this board and paring it with a new phenom 2 x4 970 cpu and some Gskill DDR3 1600 ram and a asus 6870 gpu,

what you guys think?


It's fine but I suggest against getting the 970. I would just pick up a 955 even and just a minor overclock will yield you the performance on the 970.


----------



## Miz3r

yeah i was thinking the same thing actually, and will save some cash towards cooling etc, what would be a good cooler for a stable overclock maybe on a 955 to say like 3.8ghz or so?

a Venomous X, Cm hyper 212, noctura, corsair h50?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miz3r*


yeah i was thinking the same thing actually, and will save some cash towards cooling etc, what would be a good cooler for a stable overclock maybe on a 955 to say like 3.8ghz or so?

a Venomous X, Cm hyper 212, noctura, corsair h50?


Can't be the price to performance ratio the CM Hyper 212 Plus gives you. Pair it up with two better fans and it should do you good. Good luck mate


----------



## BMfan

The zalman flex with two decent fans is also a very good cooler.


----------



## strezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miz3r*


yeah i was thinking the same thing actually, and will save some cash towards cooling etc, what would be a good cooler for a stable overclock maybe on a 955 to say like 3.8ghz or so?

a Venomous X, Cm hyper 212, noctura, corsair h50?


I've tried the 212 plus and is by far the best for bang cooler you can probably get. but I would look into the H50 or H70, seen a lot of praises for those two coolers and could easily be modified if your into that sort of thing


----------



## Wikedone

Im needing some Help with OverClocking and i cant get past 3.9ghz... Let me know what you guys would Need as far as Info or Screenshots....


----------



## loginticz

Hello guys, I'm a newcomer. I had my Asus Crosshair III Formula one and AMD Phenom II X2 550 half a week ago.

I used the motherboard to unlock the proc to X4 B50 successfully. But one big problem is, my system shut down when I ran cpu tests, by Prime 95, Linx, OCCT CPU Lynchpack, and even OCCT CPU, separately.

Sometimes it shut down in about a minutes, if I drop multiplier down, then after several minutes. I raise voltage, still shut down. I see cpu temp in Asus Probe II about 43-47C before shutting down.

I tried bios ver. 1105, 1403, 1702, then 1805, still the same. My PSU is Tagan BZ700, cpu cooler is Scythe Ninja 2. I changed ram from Mushkin DDR3 to OCZ reaper DDR3, still the same.

My apologies for writing much. If you guys have any idea, please don't hesitate to let me know. Thank you very much.


----------



## BMfan

I was having the same problem with my X3 720,it just wouldn't unlock the 4th core.It didn't matter at what voltage i set,so i assumed it was from a batch that had faulty cores and AMD locked their cores.


----------



## loginticz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BMfan*


I was having the same problem with my X3 720,it just wouldn't unlock the 4th core.It didn't matter at what voltage i set,so i assumed it was from a batch that had faulty cores and AMD locked their cores.


Hi, I think not quite the same. Because I unlocked all cores successfully. But every time I run any CPU stess tests, my system shut down. I noticed that if I lower core multiplier, it would last more before shutting down.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loginticz*


every time I run any CPU stess tests, my system shut down.


Pretty simple, it's means it's unstable. Try increasing the core voltage to 1.40 and CPU-NB voltage to 1.25 to see if that helps.


----------



## BMfan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loginticz* 
Hi, I think not quite the same. Because I unlocked all cores successfully. But every time I run any CPU stess tests, my system shut down. I noticed that if I lower core multiplier, it would last more before shutting down.

Okay cool,i found with my X2-550 that i could unlock it and still run it at 1,18v(@ 3,1GHZ) with the all the cores working normal.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loginticz*


Hi, I think not quite the same. Because I unlocked all cores successfully. But every time I run any CPU stess tests, my system shut down. I noticed that if I lower core multiplier, it would last more before shutting down.


that usually means that the core isn't stable at the rated speed as the other cores. Just because you can successfully unlock the cores doesn't always mean that they are all stable at the rated spped as it was sold as.


----------



## strezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loginticz*


Hi, I think not quite the same. Because I unlocked all cores successfully. But every time I run any CPU stess tests, my system shut down. I noticed that if I lower core multiplier, it would last more before shutting down.


Have you tried playing around with the other settings?

I was on 3.4ghz unlocked at 1.475v and i simply enabled LLC, disabled cpu and pci-e spread spectrum, disabled virtual machine, and set the 4th cores value to +4% and +2% to all other cores on ACC

Was able to get [email protected] (on load it spikes to 1.55-1.56v) [email protected] 1.35v
stable on IBT for 50 passes on maximum.

Im still in the process of tweaking my RAM..its currently at 1333 7-7-7-21 [email protected]

Hoping to get 1333 6-6-6-21 or 6-7-6-21.

Anyway, hope those settings i suggested would help you out getting your 4th core stable.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Any of you Crosshair III gurus have any insight on which bios version could be the best for overclocking and stability on the C3 quads? More specifically the 955BE.
I'm holding down 3.86GHz with 2808 CPUNB right now on less than 1.5V core and about 1.25v uncore and of course I'm still chasing 4GHz.









Another question. Are they any other settings that could considerably affect cpu stability, such as NB & SB voltage, ACC settings, VDDA voltage?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Besides all that in my previous post, lemme ask you guys something about the LLC.
I've browsed through this thread many times and seen lots of you saying that LLC on our Crosshair III's will cause vcore to spike 50mV under load (assuming you meant 100% load as in burn testing and such.) The couple times I've turned mine on it always spikes voltage 100mV when running LinX, IBT, or prime95.









So what I'm asking is, what the eff is up with that??


----------



## strezz

well from what i understand with LLC is it regulates the amount of voltage it gives your processor. when disabled it gives your chip a vdroop of about 50mV. and when enabled it boost's the voltage to your processor..

there is a significant amount of boost in the vcore when i had mine enabled. My vcore was set to 1.5v and underload load it would spike up to 1.55v-157v but gave me a stable overclock for my x4 720 at 3.6ghz.

As for ACC i set mine to 2% 2% 2% 2% 4% (4% is for my unlocked core) which prior to these settings i had it on auto and had a hard time getting stabilty so i played around with it and was able to get stable..i dont know why but it did.

i read somewhere that setting the values for ACC on PhII chips are useless since they already have ACC enabled on it automatically and the primary use for ACC for PhII chips is only for unlocking cores.

I'm not 100% sure about the information i stated above, i may be wrong or right. Best way to know is to test it out yourself and see if it helps stability.

I never touched my NB, SB and VDDA. their all set to auto.


----------



## metal_gunjee

After I posted this last night, I tried turning my LLC back on.
Set my vcore in bios to 1.5v, idled at 1.52, loaded at 1.57.

I started thinking and remembered that the last time I tried it was when I had bios v1503. A few weeks back I flashed to v1805 and now my LLC is boosting the vcore right about 50mV like it should. I actually did 10 passes of LinX at 3.99GHz. That's the first time since I got this cpu in February that I've passed 3.93GHz with any hope of stability.

Looks like I'm back in the overclocking game again yeeehhaawww!


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
After I posted this last night, I tried turning my LLC back on.
Set my vcore in bios to 1.5v, idled at 1.52, loaded at 1.57.

I started thinking and remembered that the last time I tried it was when I had bios v1503. A few weeks back I flashed to v1805 and now my LLC is boosting the vcore right about 50mV like it should. I actually did 10 passes of LinX at 3.99GHz. That's the first time since I got this cpu in February that I've passed 3.93GHz with any hope of stability.

Looks like I'm back in the overclocking game again yeeehhaawww!









So it's stable?


----------



## metal_gunjee

I usually run 1hr+ of LinX or 3hrs+ of prime95 before I call it stable, but completing 10 passes using 3GB of RAM on the test is usually a good sign.

I'll be doing some more extensive testing shortly.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
I usually run 1hr+ of LinX or 3hrs+ of prime95 before I call it stable, but completing 10 passes using 3GB of RAM on the test is usually a good sign.

I'll be doing some more extensive testing shortly.

same here,i stress w/p95 for 3 hours min.


----------



## strezz

Quote:

Looks like I'm back in the overclocking game again yeeehhaawww!
Nice to know your back in the game









Did you hit 3.9ghz on 2 cores or unlocked?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strezz* 
Nice to know your back in the game









Did you hit 3.9ghz on 2 cores or unlocked?

I have the X4 955 C3 so no unlocking needed. I actually have ACC disabled.
I think my lack of patience has been my biggest setback.


----------



## loginticz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Pretty simple, it's means it's unstable. Try increasing the core voltage to 1.40 and CPU-NB voltage to 1.25 to see if that helps.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BMfan* 
Okay cool,i found with my X2-550 that i could unlock it and still run it at 1,18v(@ 3,1GHZ) with the all the cores working normal.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *phibrizo* 
that usually means that the core isn't stable at the rated speed as the other cores. Just because you can successfully unlock the cores doesn't always mean that they are all stable at the rated spped as it was sold as.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
Any of you Crosshair III gurus have any insight on which bios version could be the best for overclocking and stability on the C3 quads? More specifically the 955BE.
I'm holding down 3.86GHz with 2808 CPUNB right now on less than 1.5V core and about 1.25v uncore and of course I'm still chasing 4GHz.









Another question. Are they any other settings that could considerably affect cpu stability, such as NB & SB voltage, ACC settings, VDDA voltage?

Hello guys, many thanks for the notes. I found one thing yesterday. My system is likely to shut down if Vcore is around 1.30V (especially above 1.30V). Here is specs at 3.3Ghz, all cores unlocked: LLC is Auto, Vcore is 1.2625V, another voltages are Auto, CPU and PCI Express Spread Spectrum are Disabled, CnC is Disabled, Secure Virtual Machine is Disabled, All Cores Value Calibration are -2%.










I think I could reach 3.4Ghz with Vcore below 1.30V. But I have no idea what is going on with my system. Why does it keep turning off when Vcore above 1.30V?


----------



## phibrizo

Has anyone test the new bios 1904 yet?


----------



## hollowtek

Is it safe to keep the FSB @ 300?


----------



## Savatage

Hello, this is my first post to this forum and hopefully this is an easy question.

I was checking out the specifics from the GPU-Z and noticed that my supposedly Crossfired cards are both not running at X16. One is running at X8. Did I miss something in the BIOS? How do I get both at X16?

The first pic shows the first card (highlighted BLUE at the bottom) as running at X8, while the second pic shows the second card (not highlighted at the bottom) as running X16.

Hope I can get some clarification from you god-like-compared-to-me O.C.ers. TIA !!


----------



## Damikor

Hi guys

I got a problem. My configuration:
ASUS Crosshair III Formula with BIOS 1904 (btw. CPU-Z shows me that mobo got SB700 o.o)
AMD Phenom II X4 945 C2 (cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM with AS5)
2x2GB GoodRAM 1333 MHz CL9 DDR3
Palit Sonic+ 8600GT 256MB DDR3
WD6400AACS (GreenPower 640GB SATA II)
Fortron FSP350-60HLN
Windows XP Pro 32-bit

I try to overclock my computer to get as high MHz value to make CPU-Z valid. We all know that to get it, I need to slowly in small 1 MHz steps change the HTT, because operating system can crash during starting on too high clock, or computer won't even start and it gonna return to default settings. On my older 775 computer i was setting all timings and voltages in BIOS, and booted windows on small FSB amount, then i raised in with SetFSB and i was making F7 (valid) every each 1 MHz changed in SetFSB. I tried that on my new sig. Windows started at 250x15 (3.75 GHz) with:
vCPU - 1.525V
vCPU/NB - 1.525V
LLC - enabled
vDDA - 2.75V
vNB - 1.3V
vHT - 1.3V
memory 1:2 (1000 mhz) 9-9-9-24 1T 1.55v
HT freq 1000 MHz
NB freq 1000 MHz (i tried to get as much MHz for valid so nvm the performance).
I was testing that settings with OCCT for 2 minutes and it didn't crash. When I tried to change my HTT from 250 to 251 in AMD OverDrive it got freezed and i had to restart my computer. I also tried with ASUS software called TurboV or smth like that and result was the same. BIOS is booting on 255x15, so what's the problem? I want to get step by step (every 1 mhz) to get the max possible clock on my CPU. On Intel it was so simple. Please help me, maybe i set smth wrong in AMD OverDrive or in BIOS? Or maybe there's a more simple method of changing HTT in Windows? (SetFSB and Clockgen are not supporting this mobo, right)?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my language knowledge


----------



## strezz

so your technically OCing using softwares? maybe thats the problem there, have you tried doing the 1mhz increments on the BIOS?

Also i noticed that you have your cpu/nb at 1.525v, thats pretty high. I have mine at 1.40v on 2400mhz.


----------



## BMfan

1.4v seems a bit high my volts are set at 1.18v at 2400mhz and 1,3v at 2600mhz.


----------



## strezz

thats pretty nice if you can stabilize it at those voltages. mine is a bit high but the temps are really decent hovering around 35-40c.


----------



## BMfan

I have done many test to find the lowest voltage i can run with stability.
AMD B50 X4 @3,1 @ 1,18v
NB 2,4ghz @1,18v
Corsair DDR3 1333 @ 7-7-7-15 @1,5v standard is 9-9-9-20 @1,5v

A few months back i spent the saturday trying to find the best OC and then the lowest voltage i could run.


----------



## Damikor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strezz* 
so your technically OCing using softwares? maybe thats the problem there, have you tried doing the 1mhz increments on the BIOS?

Also i noticed that you have your cpu/nb at 1.525v, thats pretty high. I have mine at 1.40v on 2400mhz.

Yes i tried, like i said, 250 -> 251 or 250 -> 255 in OverDrive = freeze, and 255 in BIOS loads up to Windows.
About voltages - i tried different values and it didn't even matter, it was freezing when i was trying to change HTT in windows.

So what can be the reason?


----------



## phibrizo

it might just be the software and nothin with your hardware. I've tried oc with AOD and(at the time the software wasn't as refined) couldn't get anything stable using it. BIOS overclock IMO is more reliable than software oc.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Does anybody still sell the Crosshair III?


----------



## bloodfx

Can anyone help a total noob oc his Crosshair III?


----------



## coastrider101

Does any one of you have ACPI 2.0 support enable or disable.

rgds coastrider101


----------



## phibrizo

i have it enable, but i have no real idea what it does. maybe i should look it up to find out what it does.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Can anyone help a total noob oc his Crosshair III?


Sure, Whats the problem? Where are you at?

Damikor:

Quote:



Also i noticed that you have your cpu/nb at 1.525v, thats pretty high. I have mine at 1.40v on 2400mhz.


WOW, 1.525 is huge for NB :0
even 1.4 is high, i have mine at 2.650 odd Ghz and running at 1.35v. I can even push more on that voltage.

I also agree with everyone, Software OCing sucks. ALWAYS OC USING BIOS!!!!
i am impressed with your 1mhz overclock adjustment, but i am not that patient, i jump in 10mhz until i get unstable then drop down slightly until i get the max.

HT freq 1000 MHz : IMO, id say its most stable when around the 2000mhz mark.not more but between 1900 and 2050.
Also, have you enabled extreme overvolt? Its normally a good thing to enable, otherwise it cuts down your voltage settings.


----------



## Damikor

Is that normal? Or i have board with SB700? o.o

What BIOS is best for overclocking?
Did someone of you notice lower overclock after updating to newer version of BIOS?


----------



## Damikor

Sorry for making 2 posts in row, but I want SystemTech to see that I added new post.

So I want you to add me to owner list and to OC listing. Here is my setting:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 560 Black Edition 3.3GHz @ X4 B60 4.0/4.0/3.9/3.8 (1st/2nd/3rd/4th core)
BIOS: 1403
RAM - 2x2GB GoodRAM 1333 9-9-9-24 in SPD @ stock settings from SPD @ 1.55V
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560841
Voltages:
CPU - 1.4875V w/o LLC (1.42-1.44V real in stress).
CPU/NB - 1.2V
NB - 1.1V
NB +1.8V - 1.8V
HT - 1.2V
DDA - 2.5V
Other info:
Multipliers (1st/2nd/3rd/4th core): x20/x20/x19.5/x19
HTT 200 MHz
HT Link 2000 MHz
CPU/NB Frequency - 2600 MHz
Testing methodology:
3h 37m Prime95 in-place large FFTs with high priority
Cooling type: Air, Thermaltake Archon with Thermalright TY-140 fan @ 1350 rpm + Arctic Silver 5 thermal compound
Screenshot:
http://i55.tinypic.com/ibyxkw.png


----------



## descender

I know this is a shot in the dark, but with the largest gathering of Crosshair III owners here I can find on the net... it's my only hope.

Situation:
PII 965 140w
4x2gb corsair dominator kit
case only has 80mm fan mounts (xaser III)

I've been looking at getting away from the stock cooler for my setup before I start poking into OC'ing. Obviously the h50/h70 would be a great option, which would not cause me to block up any ram slots, but with my 80mm fan mounts I don't have anywhere to hide the radiator. I'm sure I could run the tubes out the back and let the radiator hang out of the case but that's... ugly at best.

I really don't have a desire to use one of the big towers unless I can fit both the push and pull fans on it.

I also am not ready to do true water cooling (again), it's cause me nothing but strife in the past at the end of the equipments life.

Scanning through this thread for... hours... I saw someone who's signature had a Thermaltake SpinQ VT, which looks like it would fit with no issues, but I would like some options. Also, this and most other Thermaltake products (like say, the frio... which i like) say they only support up to 130w TDP. I imagine the difference between 130 and 140 isn't much but you can never be too safe right?

So what's my best bet here? Will something like the SpinQ VT work, even though my CPU is above its rated TDP? 
Is the h70 my best bet? I would imagine I can tuck the radiator up in my empty 5.25 drive bays and build something to block the air from returning to the case... 
Is there a tower that I can mount (even rotated 90degrees would be fine) with push/pull fans that fits? I see the Noctua and Megashadow are popular, but will they fit my scenario with the extremely tall Dominator kit fins?

Edit:
I found this on Newegg... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103065
It's a Coolermaster Hyper 212. Anyone have experience with this cooler on the Crosshair III? It looks pretty thin. I imagine I could find a low profile 120mm fan for the ram side of the heatsink, no?

Sorry for the thousand questions in one post... this is all sort of just coming out as I think of it


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damikor;11753533*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that normal? Or i have board with SB700? o.o
> 
> What BIOS is best for overclocking?
> Did someone of you notice lower overclock after updating to newer version of BIOS?


same here after updating to 1904 bios it show "sb700" .. I guess its a bug


----------



## AMOCO

heck i just stayed with bios 1503,it more stable


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Now I cant stop thinking about that "sb700".. I cant remeber mine before actually..
I did downgrade from 1904 to 1503 but still getting that sb700 on CPU-Z ..

can anyone share a ss of that motherboard tab on CPU-Z ...


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YaGit™;11862845*
> Now I cant stop thinking about that "sb700".. I cant remeber mine before actually..
> I did downgrade from 1904 to 1503 but still getting that sb700 on CPU-Z ..
> 
> can anyone share a ss of that motherboard tab on CPU-Z ...


It has always read SB700. That includes 750 and 710 SBs.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;11863946*
> It has always read SB700. That includes 750 and 710 SBs.


Oh Okie.. Thanks!


----------



## PoPe

wassup crosshair crew.

recently got phenomx6 1090t, had to upgrade bios to 1904 because wasnt recognizing 6cores or amd turbo. nice chip, overclocked nicely to 4.1 with 1.4v, staying under 40C with he zalman beast. the thing im having problems with is unleashed mode and advanced clock calibration, not sure what settings are best, not noticing much difference when i change values. 
also not sure what im doin with ram either, im leaving it alone atm, but i kno i need to tweak it i jus dont kno how.

any help is appreciated

peace, happy new year


----------



## AMOCO

New Higher Clock settings(4.10),Can you please update:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/913950-finely-4-10-my-pii-x4.html


----------



## SystemTech

Hey all. Been realy quite here as of late, anyways, just though id mention it as its not really benn done in this club, but today i took my system under dry ice. It Ran beautifully. I got a really cool 5208 Ghz (stupid validation file is corrupt though so ive loaded my slightly lower 5.106, includes a pifast run which i thought was pretty decent. Ill upload some pics tommoz though. Till then









EDIT : Added some pics in


----------



## phibrizo

hit oc systemtech. My psu went out after five years of service







postin from my pre and it sucks, I don't have the money for a new psu yet so I have to wait for tax return time. I'll update everything as soon as I get my psu.







I'll try for a higher overclock since I think that my psu is holding my cpu back.


----------



## Miz3r

Yo quick question will i be able to get my 955 BE to 4ghz with a mugen 2 with this motherboard and some decent ram?


----------



## DarkShooter

First page needs an update for newer BIOS versions.. =D


----------



## SystemTech

Amaco, overclock updated. Sorry guys i have been neglecting our club a bit here. Changed jobs and things have gotten of to a flier. have had minimal time to mess around. anyways, things should get better now.

Ok so ive updated Amaco OC, if you have a update that i have not updated, please pm me with the page number where you posted it and ill get to it. Sorry guys.

For the BIOS updated, ill have to do it tonight as i am blocked from mediafire to host the file (stupid proxy).

Then a question, Does anyone know if there are contacts on the board to connect/touch a multimeter to to get 100% accurate wattage going to the CPU? I know the CH IV has them and was just wondering if its a new thing there or if it exists on our boards.


----------



## coastrider101

I know for CPU voltage.
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8386/img0a9d7b49zik4zjuyul.jpg

rgds coastrider101


----------



## SystemTech

Oh wow, thanks heaps.

I attached a full board with the location of that pic for anyone wanting to know. I will update it on the front page aswell.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, how do you guys think if e open up the overclocks a bit.
Make a few different submission types.
*Bench Stable (ie running 3dmark, pifast etc)
*Mostly Stable (can run windows and very few BSOD's)

ill also add in columns for pifast, 3dmark(will include version with score). what else?


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, i have also added in a form so that you can manually go and submit a OC. There will be a limit of one OC per category. So you can have one for 100% stable, one for mostly stable and one for bench stable. ill maintain this so if you have a update, submit it and ill just replace your old one with it.
Ill kick it off with a 5.1Ghz bench stable


----------



## mararog

Hi guys, i've read your forum for quite some time now (mainly because it had discussion about the high temperature NB problem)

So i *had* this problem too, but now i've fixed it.

I took apart the mosfet-NB-SB heatsink assembly and had a good look at what was going on beneath it .. (NB idle/load temp was at around 67⁰C/73⁰C , SB 32⁰C/35⁰C)
And found out that NB heatsink had it's *thermalpaste sticker thingys* also known as *thermal pads*' "vax coated adhesive-cover"(check out the jpeg) still on, which prevented the heat exchange between NB processor and the heatsink.. Also that yellow "thermalpaste" was rock hard and dried out..
So i guess they use thermalpaste stickers with these heatsinks..

Scraped the yellow paste off of the heatsink and replaced it with proper Nexus' thermal paste. (Temps now at 38⁰C for NB idle / 46⁰C stress)









I also apologize for any fails in grammar, my mother language isn't english


----------



## SystemTech

Hey all, GOing to be doing another DICE benching session today, I am hoping to hit 5.5GHz








and also complete a pifast run in under 21seconds


----------



## SystemTech

Hey all, My CPU is not quite up to the task of super high clock but thought youd still like to see









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1613676


----------



## mararog

Cool! you got to 5,17Ghz with dry ice ?
And was it a bench stable result?


----------



## SystemTech

I was able to run a pifast run with it but it was actually worse than my score at 4998Ghz. I did a run in 21.95s which is super quick for a AMD, it was for a small local comp, I beat a few i7's and came in second place to a i3 !*&$&^ although he did a run in 20.48s so...

My AMD pifast run is 42nd on hwbot for a 965 so i think its pretty decent:
HWBOT Pifast Score


----------



## mararog

That's awesome, well amd vs intel is always pretty interesting to see (cheaper vs. the most expensive crap/ fast crap)

I wonder where i would place in the highscores list with little Athlon II x4 640 vs other Athlon II 640's..

Probably not that high (probably somewhere in the 100th place or so,,) Sure i can put more voltage on my cpu to get higher stable OC, but i'd have to go to like 1.6v+ or so to get stable at 3.75Ghz or more ....








i'm not really comfortable with my athlon running at 4Ghz with 1.8V...
Would most likely just fry the cpu like an egg in a furnace

Right now i'm around 1.528V with 3600Mhz so far so good, no crashes or BSOD's yet.

But anyways, it's a really nice score you got there systemtech


----------



## AMOCO

Here is a link to My New Koolance(Crosshair III Formula) Waterblock,It's awesome on my temps.
http://www.overclock.net/12223892-post7596.html

And the below attachment is the Waterblock;


----------



## mararog

"...And man my NB/SB temp are like NB/37c & SB/32c(Max. temps).They were running NB/67c & SB/55c(Max.)-- " - AMOCO

I'd say 67 is a bit high for nb temp at max, but anyways those are some really great temps now, also i like the color of your watercooling tubes


----------



## SystemTech

Hey all, Ok well i have entered Mod of the year, so i have a whole lot of fun modding in store but it will be well worth it. i think you will all love the ideas im throwing together. Cant say much due to the rules but i will say, its gonna be awesome


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mararog*


"...And man my NB/SB temp are like NB/37c & SB/32c(Max. temps).They were running NB/67c & SB/55c(Max.)-- " - AMOCO

I'd say 67 is a bit high for nb temp at max, but anyways those are some really great temps now, also i like the color of your watercooling tubes










Thank you very much.


----------



## HotWasabiPeas

I am looking to get a used C III and was wondering what the consensus is on the sound quality of the X-Fi card? I currently have an X-Fi Platinum sound card and was hoping to sell it to recoup some of my costs for the motherboard. Does the C III X-Fi card compare favorably to a stand alone card such as the X-Fi Platinum that I currently have? I am also trying to find some specs about it, specifically the signal-to-noise ratio. Thanks


----------



## phibrizo

For onboard audio its really good, but compared to a real sound card its horrible. I had an xfi and went to that card was a downgrade, then back to a real card(dx-1) and you can tell the difference.


----------



## SystemTech

Hey guys, Did another DICE session on Sunday, Got a nice 5.23 GHz on all 4 cores. Did some pretty nice Super Pi and wPrime runs.

5.23GHZ Validation :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681816


----------



## fastcasters

Hi - so I went and bought myself a Crosshair III formula mobo along with a Asus ATI HD EAH6870 card. Now I have a problem though - when I tried to fit the card in the PCI-e x16_1 slot I cant get it in there because the FX X-FI card is in the way - so I have to place the card in the 2nd PCI-e x 16 slot. Is there ANY way around this where I can fool the board into taking the card in another PCI-e x 1 slot?

having the card at the foot of the mobo leaves little space for air circulation and the recommendation is that a single card should be placed in the first slot for better performance (what sort of performance hit can I expect - can anyone comment on that as well)

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Roman2K

A few months ago, I bought a CH3F. It was *perfect* on paper, and actually is now that I have it running 







. In case anyone is interested, I posted a couple YouTube videos showing it unboxed and watercooled.

*Videos:*










*Photos:*

Overview once nude (stripped of the heatsinks), northbridge and southbridge:
  

The flaky stock heatsink and ASUS's signature yellow thermal gunk. I don't know how this could possibly transfer any heat:
  

The lean, clean EK waterblock, ROG logo-free:
 

Preparation for installation (thermal pads and compound), block installed and back of the motherboard:
  

*Why it's perfect:*

In the description of the unboxing video, I explained *why* I think it's the perfect motherboard:
Quote:


> This AM3, 790FX motherboard, to me, is the perfect motherboard. I like neutrality and can't stand products that do more than they're supposed to. The CH3F fits my requirements: no extra features (Xpress Recovery, Express Gate...), no bling-bling hardware (OC button, backup SATA ports, glued-on SATA6, tacked-on USB3, low-quality redundant integrated audio chipset...), no color scheme imposed (plain dark brown PCB, discrete blue 16x PCI-E slots).
> 
> It's aging, with the 890FX having taken over as implemented in boards like the two Crosshair IV, but that plays to its advantage: it's now decently priced (160.5€ at the time of writing), all the while being up-to-date performance- and connectivity-wise, being on par with the 890FX on both levels (except for SATA6 brought by the SB850) as it's compatible with the same processors, has the same amount of PCI-E lanes, supports the same RAID modes, has all 8 PWM fan headers and neat voltage and activity LEDs.
> 
> Also, just like for the CH4F, there exists a very nice EK full-cover waterblock for it (for about 95€), and it gets rid of the glowing ROG logo near the northbridge.
> 
> I know ASUS is cramming more and more features into their MBs to get / keep ahead of the competition, but in my eyes that has just the opposite effect. Sometimes, less is more. They should just stick to implementing the hardware around the features provided by AMD's chipsets, keeping the noise out. They achieved that with the CH3F, went a little bit off tracks with the CH4s (useless buttons, funky heatsinks, slow NEC USB3, integrated audio) but hopefully they will have come back to reason by the time Bulldozer is released.
> 
> In a nutshell, the CH3F is a bloat-free CH4F, left with just the juicy parts. It's the motherboard of choice for people like me looking for a quality, sleek, watercooled AM3 motherboard.


----------



## allikat

I want to sign up, just won a crosshair 3 on ebay. Just one or two questions, when I get my board, I will want at some time to swap out the sound card. The black PCI_E slot, can I put a regular card in it instead of the xfi card?
I'd prefer to put it in there as using the PCI slot would hinder airflow to my SLI config (both on air with dual slot coolers).
Plus, how's the SLI hack compatibility with the CH3? And is the volt mod on page 1 needed to push a 555BE (unlocks to quad at stock 1.25v VID)? And how do I tell if the stock cooler needs work to ensure it's happy being pushed?


----------



## SystemTech

Welcome allikat.
Quote:


> The black PCI_E slot, can I put a regular card in it instead of the xfi card?


Yes most definitely, It works like a normal PCI-E slot.
Quote:


> Plus, how's the SLI hack compatibility with the CH3? And is the volt mod on page 1 needed to push a 555BE


No, You can unlock using ACC in BIOS and that's all that's needed. You might need to bump up the Voltage in BIOS itself but other than that, no volt modding needed.The voltmod im not to sure what that's for, But the pics just there to show the yellow voltmeter measuring points.


----------



## allikat

Well there's handy, thanks for the helpful answers.
Now all I need to know is how to tell if I need to strip off the stock cooler.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Now all I need to know is how to tell if I need to strip off the stock cooler.


Well that will be determined by your temps. I did mine literally just the other day but only got at max a 5*C improvement so mine was pretty well attached to start with.

In you avg room temp, of where you are comfortable in short and a t-shirt, id say around 45*C top is still fine, maybe a bit higher. But anything over 50*C and id say take it off and replace all the TIM and re-assemble.


----------



## allikat

Brilliant answers so far. Thanks and +rep to you.
Last question: Which is the best BIOS version for my task? Page 1 only lists them up to 1403, the Asus website goes up to 1903 now..


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> Which is the best BIOS version for my task? Page 1 only lists them up to 1403, the Asus website goes up to 1903 now..


Front page has a few others, but they are unstable for anything other than thuban(x6) CPU's. I have tried most versions, and 1403 is one of the most stable but i am very happy with 1903 which i am currently using.
(sorry for not updating the front page with it, Works stupid proxy wont let me host it anywhere)
Quote:


> Thanks and +rep to you.


Why thank you. You are most welcome


----------



## allikat

Asus seems to have a thing for hiding the direct download links for their BIOS files... When I have a while, I'll see about hosting a full set somewhere.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Asus seems to have a thing for hiding the direct download links for their BIOS files... When I have a while, I'll see about hosting a full set somewhere.


Ive started as you will see when following the links on the front page, but i must just upload the latest few (i think 1803 and 1903). I should be able to do them tonight.

Ill also maybe do a quick guide on removing the stock cooler


----------



## allikat

Many thanks, don't put my clocks on there just yet, as those were got on the Gigabyte MA790X-UD3 that died, forcing me to change boards... It took 2GB of samsung DDR2 with it when it went








I got a good deal on the used board from fleabay, the CHIV boards were selling for near retail price, I think so many people forget how good the CHIII is... I'll have to find some money from somewhere to buy new memory, but I just thought.. if I have to buy a new board, it may as well be DDR3







Good DDR2 boards are hard to find these days, and DDR3 is cheap... When the money eating monster has been sated, I'll get some memory and get this beast up and running.


----------



## DarkShooter

Does anyone has any issue with the bundled sound card??
It seems to let people on the other side hear the same as me, doesnt matter if it's music or people talking, which usually turns out as echo.


----------



## allikat

Anyone know if the CH3 can cope with memory with a stock voltage of 1.5v? I'm looking at some G-Skill sticks that look good.


----------



## sub50hz

I have been running G.Skill Ecos for quite some time now -- 1.5v is not a problem.


----------



## allikat

Thanks sub50hz, hoping these sticks also can run standard jedec profiles, which they should.


----------



## sub50hz

Also, be very judicious with your choice of sound cards -- I went from CF 5850s to a single 6970 just to get my Xonar out of that black slot. It would constantly assign overlapping IRQs that could not be resolved, causing a TON of headaches. Use the stock card, or avoid Crossfire configurations.


----------



## allikat

That's going to be troublesome, I have a pair of GTX460s, and that leaves only the black x1 slot and the PCI. I'd prefer to leave the PCI slot open for airflow to my GPUs...


----------



## sub50hz

Xonar DS. Low profile, good card. It won't stifle airflow too bad, and GTX 460s aren't crazy heat machines as it is. Really, even something like an Essence ST won't be too bad. This is one scenario where having longer cards with a rear-mounted, external exhaust setup would be ideal, though. If I had a few extra bucks for a quality PCI sound card, I'd sell the 6970 in a heartbeat.... _wait a minute_.


----------



## SystemTech

^^haha, lol.
I never knew that there is issues when using a real sound card in the black slot. Thats interesting and stupid. Wonder if say using a LAN or SATA card there will cause issues or if its just sound cards (seeing that its kinda expecting the stock card to be there).

Quote:



I'd prefer to leave the PCI slot open for airflow to my GPUs...


If you really are concerned about heat, just stick a fan there blowing directly between the sound card and 460. Should sort out any heat problems in the unlikely event should they arise.


----------



## SystemTech

Just a little bit of info, I managed to get my CPU/NB up to 3Ghz really easily on the stock air cooler. learning alot about my board and stuff at the moment, was on 1.45v for 3Ghz but i think i can push that a good bit more as i have discovered ive been overvolting my NB and RAM : Score









So Ram is at 1.7v (6-8-5-15 1T @ 1720mhz)
CPU/NB 3Ghz at 1.45v but can prob get 3.2 out of those volts.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, did another Dry Ice session this past weekend, Got a higher OC with a nice 5358.34Mhz.

Really awesome. Also got my CPU/NB up to 4.1Ghz (yes 4100Mhz, stock is 2000). It was actually slower and i found the optimal to be around the 3.2-3.4Ghz mark.


----------



## allikat

Were you also cooling the NB with DICE? Or was it just the stock cooler in the cold air flowing out of your pot?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Were you also cooling the NB with DICE? Or was it just the stock cooler in the cold air flowing out of your pot?


NB was stock. My idle temps of it over the entire session even at 4.1Ghz was about 27-30C so it was well under 50C which is considered the avg load temps. Its not the cold air chilling it though, its actually the cold spreading through the board. After benching i had major condensation over my entire board because of this.

Its only on itels really that you need to chill the NB because of there locked Multipliers and high FSB's.


----------



## Roman2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


NB was stock. My idle temps of it over the entire session even at 4.1Ghz was about 27-30C so it was well under 50C which is considered the avg load temps. Its not the cold air chilling it though, its actually the cold spreading through the board. After benching i had major condensation over my entire board because of this.

Its only on itels really that you need to chill the NB because of there locked Multipliers and high FSB's.


I think the temperatures you are reporting (27-30C) are for the actual northbridge (below the CPU socket).

Isn't the CPU-NB inside the same package as the CPU? If so, it should be cooled by the dry ice too. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



I think the temperatures you are reporting (27-30C) are for the actual northbridge (below the CPU socket).

Isn't the CPU-NB inside the same package as the CPU? If so, it should be cooled by the dry ice too. Is there something I'm missing?



haha, spot on. Yes those temps are for the actual NB that was running at 2280. I had a temp probe on the heatsink for that. As for the CPU/NB : yes it is in the CPU and controlls RAM speeds. There is a optimal speed though for it.

Faster is not always more efficient.


----------



## allikat

My CH3 is up and running! Yay! Unleasher picked up all 4 cores, but my 1600MHz G-Skill Ripjaws only show up in CPU-z as running at 1333Mhz...
A few questions:
Why is my board not running the memory at full speed (it has a 1600 XMP profile, but not a JEDEC one)?
My X-fi is quiet on the headphones...and how do I check things like the "crystalizer" it's supposed to have?

Other than those 2 things, I'm very happy with it, very happy indeed.


----------



## sub50hz

Don't depend on a "profile" -- XMP is Intel-only. Just manually set everything in the BIOS.

As for the sound card, I got rid of that "x-Fi" garbage as soon as I could. Even a 40 dollar Xonar DS is a huge upgrade (plus, the drivers for the stock one are uber terrible).


----------



## allikat

I'll go beat the BIOS round the head when I'm fully awake. I told it to run it at 1600Mhz, I'll set more manual settings in the morning.
And I'm seriously considering an Asus Xonar DG or maybe a DS.
Right now, I'm just happy to have my rig back.

Edit: Plus my LCD Poster turns the lights out for a while during boot, which is annoying...


----------



## sub50hz

I broke my poster nearly a year ago. It's mostly useless.


----------



## allikat

Hrm, couldn't find a way to get 1600 out of my memory, so I tightened the timings to 8-8-8-20 with a 2.4GHz NB, and wound the CPU up to 3.8Ghz as quad. When I learn my way around the bios I may well push to 4Ghz.
CPU socket temp maxed at 41c while stressing.


----------



## sub50hz

There.... should be a 1600MHz divider.


----------



## allikat

I'll play with it some more later and see. Pretty happy with performance right now.


----------



## SystemTech

I would leave it at a 1333 divider and try up your FSB to around the 220-230 mark. It will give you around 1500 on the RAM, then go and tighten those timings right down.

Trust me when i say, faster is not always efficient. I have found with my setup(every one is slightly different) that with my RAM on CL6 at 1550 odd and my CPU/NB at about double that(3200) that i am closest to maximum efficiency.

Efficiency = SuperPi 1M run * Core Clock

For Phenom II's you must aim for a efficiency of 68000

13.306s * 5153Mhz = 68 565, just 565 off perfect efficiency. This works though at any core clock as you superpi time will change accordingly and still get you close to the desired 68 000. so say a 4Ghz dead clock, you want a super pi run as close to 17s as possible.


----------



## Jim McNasty

Had my crossfire III for just over a year now, lovely mobo......she was a bit of a ***** to set up, my corsair dominator ram refused to run at the stated 1600Mhz! 
But with a all nighter and a lot of swearing, it got it sussed. 
I'm currently rocking a Phenom X6 (thurban core) which is o/c to 3.8ghz, i cant seem to get it to 4ghz.....any ideas?
Its not a huge issue, i've read that some crossfires simply wont run 6 cores at that speed, i'm more than happy with the perfomance as is.....but i'm a tech head and always want just that little bit more out my gear lol

My rig specs are in my sig, aside from the sound card, i'm running a creative X Fi fatality champion edition now *evil laugh

Cheers guys and gals

Jimbo


----------



## coastrider101

[email protected]
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=251248

rgds coast101


----------



## Jim McNasty

cheers mate,
i'll have another tinker a bit later, i have a nasty feeling that my ram is the one kicking up a fuss coz it took me ages of tweaking to get it running stable at 1600. Its corsair dominator 2x 2gb, they were them special BEMP sticks that was supposed to work after you hooked it up with amd overdrive and downloaded the BEMP profile......like pretty much eveybody else thats tried it, it didnt work lol
I had to manually tweak the voltage and timings to get it working, but i shal certainly give it another try.
Jim

cheers coastrider101, got my baby running at 4Ghz and after 4 hours of prime, no crashes.....awesome!


----------



## SystemTech

Well did another Subzero run this past weekend, Got my Phenom II 965 up to a nice 5.920Ghz (see sig for validation) Used Ln2 this time. Damn this board is sooo nice and easy to insulate. ASUS let us a crosshair IV extreme as well and that is a absolute PITA to insulate. Had a bad time on te extreme but starting to learn it now at home, using water. Got a little Athlon II 640 up to almost 4Ghz now and still sitting at under 40*C so im hoping to get it to at least 4.2. The world record is 4.5 for the 640 so that will rock if i break it


----------



## allikat

My memory is at 1600Mhz! Yay!
I just copied out the info from CPU-z for the 1600Mhz profile, popped it into the BIOS and left all the other settings on auto, and it's fine!

Next problem...
The famous black slot of doom...
I put a genuine, full on creative x-fi into that slot, and nada.. not even detected by anything... any suggestions?


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


The famous black slot of doom...
I put a genuine, full on creative x-fi into that slot, and nada.. not even detected by anything... any suggestions?


Keep rebooting. My Xonar usually took about 4 reboots to work with my 5850 CF setup. It's why i went single card, but now that I've gotten a CIV for free, I might go back and sell the 6970.


----------



## allikat

Anyone else get the "Chassis intruded, system halted" when they do stuff with their rigs? I put in a 24 pin extension and it bugged out on me with that error for about a dozen reboots... 1805 Bios (and should I swap to a different bios?)


----------



## SystemTech

Ive had a few times before, but not much. Only like once or twice. Not to sure on the BIOS i was running at the time. Currently running 1903 and its perfect.


----------



## Haleskater

Hi guys,

My system keeps randomly freezing sometimes before windows even starts to boot, or im looking in the bios or after 15 mins of watching a film.. once i get the right restart it can run for hours and hours :S Im thinking its the memory and ive tried all sorts from changing all my bios settings to default to changing the timings to standard myself.. dunno what else to try..


----------



## allikat

There are quite a few annoying BIOSes for the CHIII, it wasn't out long before being replaced by the chIV, which means its kind of ignored... I'll be swapping for BIOS 1903 to see if that helps me, you may want to try a few versions.


----------



## Isbre

There seems to be an issue with this board that i can't go higher than 1.475 on the core with my "thuban" ? If i set it at say 1.5 or 1.55, it will only go to 1.475 max.

Is there any way of fixing this or do i have to get a new board?

Im using the latest bios.


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, Firstly, have you enabled Extreme Overvolt? What are your temps like at 1.475? I have a similar issue, that if i set it to say 1.5, itll show 1.4, 1.55 shows 1.45 etc. It does actually apply the higher voltage, just cpu-z has a bug that shows 0.1v lower when above a certain voltage.


----------



## BullsEyeGuy

Will this ram work with the CHIII?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231401

I may be buying one here soon and I'd like to run 8GB at 1600mhz..

Also, I've been reading some posts that say that the Bulldozer may be compatible with this board, has there been any updates on that or is it still all conjecture?


----------



## allikat

Yep, that memory will work. Bulldozer, on the other hand, won't. BD requires the 9x0 chipset, which is a tweaked version of the 8x0 chipset, ASUS has an update for the CHIV that provides enough of those tweaks to allow the 890 chipset on the CHIV to run BD. The 790 chipset on our beloved CHIII is too different to allow BD to run.


----------



## BullsEyeGuy

Fair enough, I guess as long as I can run a 6-core I should be happy with that.


----------



## joaotoscano

Hi everybody!

I just got my mobo Asus Crosshair III Formula and i am looking for the best relation price/performance to put on my mobo.

Better place than here i think i cannot find so i am open to suggestions.

I have also a Termalthake Element S with a PSU Corsair HX520W.

Now is the CPU and after it will be Graphic Card.

Looking forward for some help here!

Excellent work by the way!


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Hi all. I've looked through the previous posts and may have missed it;

does anyone run a soundcard in a different slot to the black one? Is it possible? Anyone recommend a suitable card? I'm currently using the supplied X-Fi card.

Thanks a lot


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> I just got my mobo Asus Crosshair III Formula and i am looking for the best relation price/performance to put on my mobo.


Depends on what you are wanting to do with your setup, for plain gaming, id say look at a 955, but for a bit more future proof etc, try a 1090T or even a 1075T. 1055T's are also worth a look at.dont bother with 965/970 as they are all just 955's that have the multiplier set 1 up, but the 955 is a unlocked multiplier anyway so you can just change that yourself









As for GPU, try a 5850/70 for older series cards or 6870/6950/6970 for new gen cards if you have a bit more cash.
Quote:


> does anyone run a soundcard in a different slot to the black one? Is it possible? Anyone recommend a suitable card? I'm currently using the supplied X-Fi card.


As far as i know, The stock Soundcard HAS to be run in the black slot, but any other soundcard can be run in any slot.

Hope that helps you


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SystemTech;14133675*
> As far as i know, The stock Soundcard HAS to be run in the black slot, but any other soundcard can be run in any slot.
> 
> Hope that helps you


It does.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## slamurai

hello I am a PC gamer and casual builder looking to upgrade my CHIII mobo with some new ram and was wondering what is the best ram to get without having to get into the BIOS and change the settings as I am a complete noob when it comes to such things any suggestions fellas?

I am currently using Patriot Viper series PVS34G1333LLK 2x2gb


----------



## masonkian

will this mobo work with bulldozer ?


----------



## allikat

Nope, only the top end 800 chipset boards like the CHIV got the updated firmware to run BullDozer.


----------



## masonkian

will this mobo support it M4A88T-M/USB3


----------



## allikat

There's a good chance, go check the Asus site.


----------



## xquisit

I have a huge problem:

*BOOTMGR is Missing*
So I put a win7 recovery on a flash drive, and when I turned on my computer, my monitor was in Power Save mode and my keyboard and mouse don't work (no lights on either).

So I decided to clean up the dust that builds up in my case, due to having the side-panel off for a long time. I removed a huge wall of dust in-between my radiator and fan, from the push/pull setup. I also removed a huge ring of dust from my GPU fan area. I continue to turn on my computer, and it starts up normally... but my screen freezes at random times. As in, once it freezes.. I can't do anything... I must press the power button, and when my computer restarts there is a 85% chance it will have my monitor go in to power save and I get no power to my peripherals (my monitor gets power, but doesn't work). And when my computer does start up normal, it freezes up!

Any ideas???

I have an SSD (OS + a game) + SSD (game) + HDD (media). So the OS is on one SSD, and I have a question.

I see four red SATA ports, and lets say I just want to boot up with my SSD (with the OS). Where do I put it? There is two at the top, and two just beneath it. I have no clue if it matters where it goes, but I don't have my manual nor do I feel like removing my motherboard to see which one is the right SATA port and I think the other two are SATA1. Just give me an idea of where it should be, the Top two, or bottom two slots. Also let me know how I can fix my issue. In addition, if I press the CMOS button - what does it do? Does my BIOS Version get reset to it's factory one that it was packaged with?


----------



## allikat

CMOS button resets the contents of the CMOS, it does not affect the BIOS version, it only tells the BIOS to put stock values in.

I also have the occasional startup trouble. I moved to the latest BIOS version, which has limited it. This is where the little LCD Poster comes in, I know if it doesn't light up, the rig isn't booting. Which means turn it off and on until it does light up.

Bootmgs missing means that the Windows boot software cannot find anything to start. Usually this means that you have a USB stick inserted which cannot boot the machine.


----------



## xquisit

I don't have my LCD poster, but I should go find my friend and get it from him.
That's weird you have the same problem as myself!!!

So first thing's first: I need to find out where I put my SSD out of the four red SATA ports (I think two are SATA1).

After that I need to find out how I can make the win7 I downloaded (legally) into a thumb-drive and make it bootable. (I have a link in another thread, so I'll try that and report back)

I will also press the CMOS button before trying to boot up again today.

If I do bootup, which BIOS should I try out?

BTW, when you have trouble booting up- do you have trouble getting power to some of your peripherals?

+ Rep for you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;15237455*
> CMOS button resets the contents of the CMOS, it does not affect the BIOS version, it only tells the BIOS to put stock values in.
> 
> I also have the occasional startup trouble. I moved to the latest BIOS version, which has limited it. This is where the little LCD Poster comes in, I know if it doesn't light up, the rig isn't booting. Which means turn it off and on until it does light up.
> 
> Bootmgs missing means that the Windows boot software cannot find anything to start. Usually this means that you have a USB stick inserted which cannot boot the machine.


----------



## allikat

Use this tool to make your USB stick bootable with the windows files on it. I'd send a MS link for it, but they pulled it for GPL violations.

I'm running 1904. Use the tool in the BIOS to upgrade the BIOS, just dump the file to a USB stick, and install it from that. Make sure to save your current BIOS before updating.

When it fails to fire up, it does seem as though power doesn't get to peripherals every time. However, when it does boot, it's entirely 100% fine. Even down to keeping my 4Ghz overclock and SLI happy.


----------



## xquisit

I'm on a MACBOOK









People have been directing me to .exe's to make my thumb drive bootable or telling me to go to My computer and right click it and format as a fat32. I'll try your link and report back.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


Use this tool to make your USB stick bootable with the windows files on it. I'd send a MS link for it, but they pulled it for GPL violations.

I'm running 1904. Use the tool in the BIOS to upgrade the BIOS, just dump the file to a USB stick, and install it from that. Make sure to save your current BIOS before updating.

When it fails to fire up, it does seem as though power doesn't get to peripherals every time. However, when it does boot, it's entirely 100% fine. Even down to keeping my 4Ghz overclock and SLI happy.


----------



## allikat

Well, if your macbook doesn't have XP mode (whatever it's called) or bootcamp, then go find someone with a PC to run the tool over the downloaded ISO file to decompress it to your stick.


----------



## xquisit

i just reformatted my computer, and the internet was recognized (with vista it wasnt, but with win 7 it is). Is installing the LAN drivers still recommended?


----------



## SystemTech

Id say unless you are having issues, dont stress about installing the drivers. Only if you have network related issues would i even think of installing the actual driver.


----------



## xquisit

Did you sell your C3? or do you still have it









Also, which SLI hack should I use?

And which BIOS?


----------



## xquisit

_Sorry for double post!
_
I want to know how I can keep BSOD on my computer, and let me chose when to restart.

I was wondering, is there any advantage to doing this? Can I tweak my BIOS knowing what type of BSOD I have? Please, let me know - I'm trying to get stable with

3.7GHz (just touched multi) - 2400NB 2200HT 7-8-7-24-2T 1333MHz
1.46V CPU - 1.43 CPU/NB - 1.66V DRAM -


----------



## SystemTech

No i still have it, running my gaming /lan rig. 1090T with a 580Matrix

Not to sure which hack to use as i have never tried any of them. maybe ask in the nvidia section on whats the best sli hack.

As for BIOS, i dont think it makes much of a difference TBH, but id just run the latest.
Quote:


> 3.7GHz (just touched multi) - 2400NB 2200HT 7-8-7-24-2T 1333MHz
> 1.46V CPU - 1.43 CPU/NB - 1.66V DRAM -


try 2000HT, and up your NB to 2600. Also drop your NB voltage to 1.35 and set your RAM voltage to 1.7v and set it to stock timings.


----------



## xquisit

I just crashed during BC2, wasn't a BSOD - but the screen got blur/pixelated and froze and I quickly restarted.

I do remember upping my voltage core clock + memory... but the thing is the top left light turned red when this happened. Is this a CPU error or GPU? The red light is still on
CPU is idling at 38*C atm. my GPU is idling at 48*c atm.

EDIT: just as a reference, my top left light has always been orange, and never green







i wonder why.. my temps suck? i dno what makes it go for green > orange > red

EDIT #2: I just went into BIOS, and turned down my cpu/nb volt to 1.35 from 1.45v
I turned down my vcore from 1.52 -> 1.47v
My DRAM voltage was at 1.7, but I upped it to 1600MHz (not sure why, time to prime95)
*3.7GHz CPU _ 2.6GHz NB _ 2GHz HT __ 1600MHz 7-8-7-24-2T Mem*

Also, my radiator was getting hit by one of my fans in push/pull. So I'm not sure if lowering all those high volts reduced the color back down to orange, and/or if it was loosening bolts from the p/p setup.


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit;15485111*
> I just crashed during BC2, wasn't a BSOD - but the screen got blur/pixelated and froze and I quickly restarted.
> 
> I do remember upping my voltage core clock + memory... but the thing is the top left light turned red when this happened. *Is this a CPU error or GPU? The red light is still on*
> CPU is idling at 38*C atm. my GPU is idling at 48*c atm.
> 
> EDIT: just as a reference, my top left light has always been orange, and never green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder why.. my temps suck? i dno what makes it go for green > orange > red
> 
> EDIT #2: I just went into BIOS, and turned down my cpu/nb volt to 1.35 from 1.45v
> I turned down my vcore from 1.52 -> 1.47v
> My DRAM voltage was at 1.7, but I upped it to 1600MHz (not sure why, time to prime95)
> *3.7GHz CPU _ 2.6GHz NB _ 2GHz HT __ 1600MHz 7-8-7-24-2T Mem*
> 
> Also, my radiator was getting hit by one of my fans in push/pull. So I'm not sure if lowering all those high volts reduced the color back down to orange, and/or if it was loosening bolts from the p/p setup.


that light has to do with how much voltage is going to your cpu. i dont remember the exact values, but the higher you put the voltage, the color goes from green to red.


----------



## Lee79

OMG xquisit My PC is doing extactly the same thing It worked ok intill this last week. I get times where it wont even post, Then when I get in windows it will be fine then I play a game and get the Pixel/blur then random BSOD, Then other times it will work allday fine. I have had crash's even with everything on Stock/Auto in the BIOS. I have given up on it and ordered a M5A99x board.


----------



## xquisit

We have the same setup

Mobo/CPU/Memory

lol, I'm very unhappy with it at the moment. I run BF3 just fine, but I want more power!


----------



## xquisit

SLI works now ^^

Still aiming for 4GHz, will probably buy AP-15s and go for it!

EDIT:

Can't get my audio drivers to work -_-

I followed the two links in the guide, I'm using the OS in my sig rig. Thanks.


----------



## allikat

I install the audio driver, then the tools, then the drivers again. That usually works. I use the older version from the ASUS website.


----------



## xquisit

I think this board is driving me NUTS!

So after getting all those BSODs, I decide to reseat my new CPU cooler with some new TIMM.

I plug in my computer, and hear everything working properly.... but I get no POST, and none of the LEDs on my motherboard are on except for the ROG logo (white LEDs illuminate).

So just to clarify, my computer was working... I just get BSODs a lot, and sometimes it wont POST.... but I decided to reseat my cooler with new thermal grease, and now the HDD/CPU/MEM LEDs wont even illuminate (only the logo).

Any ideas? I've had the board for two years, how long does the warranty last for?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I think this board is driving me NUTS!
> So after getting all those BSODs, I decide to reseat my new CPU cooler with some new TIMM.
> I plug in my computer, and hear everything working properly.... but I get no POST, and none of the LEDs on my motherboard are on except for the ROG logo (white LEDs illuminate).
> So just to clarify, my computer was working... I just get BSODs a lot, and sometimes it wont POST.... but I decided to reseat my cooler with new thermal grease, and now the HDD/CPU/MEM LEDs wont even illuminate (only the logo).
> Any ideas? I've had the board for two years, how long does the warranty last for?


Warranty last 3 years I believe.

As for not getting it to POST, have you double-checked all your connections? Make sure cables are plugged in firmly well.

Keep us updated.


----------



## xquisit

Correct, the warranty last for three years. Mine lasts until late October of this year!

I'm just going to RMA this board.....

After that I will probably go for some memory, because I want my damn CPU to hit 4GHz (no reason). I guess, it can't go that high....

I'll just wait for one thing at a time...

So I will send in the board today or tomorrow, and wait 10-15 business days to get one returned.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

anybody successfully set up an ssd boot drive w/ trim and a raid array? I have 2 500gb f3's to raid 0 and 1tb storage.


----------



## SystemTech

I have a SSd with trim as my boot drive, had a std HDD RAID, but not together









Should be easy to setup. Just make sure your boot device is set correctly.


----------



## truckerguy

Im hoping someone here can help me Ive had my CH III for a year running a P II x2 555 cpu twith the other 2 cores unlocked and running at 3.6 gig and 16 gigs of PHY 1333 ram runing at 1600, gpu's in crossfire MSI hawk HD 5770, OZS psu 1100. I just got a P II X6 1100T my board wont even boot into bios with it inI try in in my msi board it boots just fine My LCD poster says checking DRAM the it says locked I need help hope someone here can help


----------



## AMOCO

You need to update the BIOS Firmware to one over 1503:
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20III%20Formula&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=2Y4dQFaJ6gPN18cQ


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:


> So just to clarify, my computer was working... I just get BSODs a lot, and sometimes it wont POST.... but I decided to re-seat my cooler with new thermal grease, and now the HDD/CPU/MEM LEDs wont even illuminate (only the logo).


If you haven't sent your board in yet, have you tried taking it out of your case. Might be shorting somewhere. Also try take out 1 stick of RAM, Swap them around and try different slots etc. Try the same with your GPU's. It definitely looks like something is shorting out. Also take the battery out, put it in upside down for 2 minutes and then try again.if you can, try with a different CPU.

Hope that helps.


----------



## truckerguy

ok I checked my bios virson and I have a very old one Ive down loaded the lattest one but I can't open a Rom file need some help with this every thing I have seen whats me to buy a progam


----------



## bigbloke

Why would you be trying to open it?!?!

Place it in the root e.g c:\Crosshair-III-Formula-ASUS-1904.ROM

Reboot the pc go into the bios

Under tools you will find asus ez flash 2 select that.

Then browse to the bios select it then flash.

You could copy it to a usb flash drive first but the flash utility can read from the hard drive so I used that method.


----------



## truckerguy

for some reason its not going into root and when I use ez flash tool the only verison Bios is 1305


----------



## bigbloke

You can place it where you want root was just an example. You can copy it to a usb drive then browse that instead.

You have to browse to wherever you decide to put it I just thought root would be the simplest place.

I'm not sure exactly what you are saying the more detail you can provide the better.

this might help if you didn't understand what I said to do earlier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkUb7qglfIY&feature=related


----------



## truckerguy

Thank you everyone I got the updated bios loaded my x6 1090T over clocked at 4.1 gig and 16 gig of ram and ran prime for 22 hours temps never got above 48c and only 2 of my fans on my raitator came online very happy


----------



## AMOCO

New BIOS 2002 and 2003 are out.I was wondering if these BIOS updates are for support for the New Bulldozer CPU's.
Can anyone confirm that these BIOS update are in fact for the Bulldozer?

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Crosshair%20III%20Formula&p=1&s=24&os=30&hashedid=2Y4dQFaJ6gPN18cQ


----------



## truckerguy

I called Asus the update is for the Phenom II 980 windows 7 32 and 64 bit respectfully


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> I called Asus the update is for the Phenom II 980 windows 7 32 and 64 bit respectfully


Ok,Thanks was just wondering.


----------



## truckerguy

no problem,,being retiered not much to do LoL


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> I called Asus the update is for the Phenom II 980 windows 7 32 and 64 bit respectfully


Thanks for that, repped for putting in the effort (from another trucker too - bias? Maybe







)

I'll put this on mine and see what happens.

Edit: 2002+ adds the following support:
Quote:


> Sempron 190,SDX190HDK22GM,2.5GHz,512Kx2,rev.C3,45W,SocketAM3 ALL
> 2002
> Phenom IIX4 980 (HDZ980FBK4DGM),3.7GHz,125W,rev.C3,SocketAM3,Quad-Core ALL
> 2002


----------



## truckerguy

no problem driver be safe out thier


----------



## bigbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> Thank you everyone I got the updated bios loaded my x6 1090T over clocked at 4.1 gig and 16 gig of ram and ran prime for 22 hours temps never got above 48c and only 2 of my fans on my raitator came online very happy


You are Welcome.


----------



## chelnov600

Hey guys, this is my first time posting in this thread and I need your advice. I recently purchased the Crosshair 3 Formula and I wonder if it is a good idea to buy the AMD Phenom 2 X4 960T BE. Or should I go for the Denebs (965BE, 970BE) ?
Also, I own the G.Skill Ripjaws F3 12800 CL9D 4GBRL 1600 9-9-9-24 . I know it's not in the QVL of the Crosshair 3 but I suppose I won't have any compatibility problems, will I ?
One last thing; I've read that some people were having problems with the X-Fi soundcard of the motherboard. Is there anything I should be aware of during the intallation of the drivers?


----------



## bigbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chelnov600*
> 
> Hey guys, this is my first time posting in this thread and I need your advice. I recently purchased the Crosshair 3 Formula and I wonder if it is a good idea to buy the AMD Phenom 2 X4 960T BE. Or should I go for the Denebs (965BE, 970BE) ?
> Also, I own the G.Skill Ripjaws F3 12800 CL9D 4GBRL 1600 9-9-9-24 . I know it's not in the QVL of the Crosshair 3 but I suppose I won't have any compatibility problems, will I ?
> One last thing; I've read that some people were having problems with the X-Fi soundcard of the motherboard. Is there anything I should be aware of during the intallation of the drivers?


I personally would go with the 960T which should clock as well if not better than the Denebs (often on less v's therefore lower temps) and might be unable to unlock to 6 cores. Price and availability might be a factor where you live? So that might be the determining factor. I've got the 8gb kit of that exact same kit running 9,9,9,24,6,40,12,6,1t @1600, on this board with no issues whatsoever. I just installed the sound max drivers from the home page followed by the creative ones.

There is a wealth of information on this thread I'd advise you to read through it as any issues you might have will have been covered.

Good luck.


----------



## truckerguy

I too would go with the 960T you may be to unlock 1 ro both cores if your getting into over clocking this is a very good board


----------



## chelnov600

Τhank you guys, I'm going to order the 960T. I live in Greece and it is sold around 120 Euros.
Quote:


> I've got the 8gb kit of that exact same kit running 9,9,9,24,6,40,12,6,1t @1600, on this board with no issues whatsoever.


My RAM is 2 x 2GB. Is it better to have two modules of 2Gigs each or 4 modules of 1GB? I'm asking just in case I buy another 2 GB of the same RAM and go for 64bit Windows.


----------



## bigbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chelnov600*
> 
> Τhank you guys, I'm going to order the 960T. I live in Greece and it is sold around 120 Euros.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the 8gb kit of that exact same kit running 9,9,9,24,6,40,12,6,1t @1600, on this board with no issues whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> My RAM is 2 x 2GB. Is it better to have two modules of 2Gigs each or 4 modules of 1GB? I'm asking just in case I buy another 2 GB of the same RAM and go for 64bit Windows.
Click to expand...

No worries.

Historically it is better to have fewer slots populated, as having them all populated has often reduced memory overclocking. But as you are more than likely to just overclock using multipliers using the black edition cpu maybe it doesn't matter so much?

I'd always go with 2 x 2Gb or 2x 4Gb as opposed to 4xGb1 or 4x2Gb but if you already have the ram you might not be able to go that route.

Maybe if you decide to go to 8gb you could sell your 2x 2Gb and just get 2x 4Gb or if running them at 1600 it won't matter.


----------



## chelnov600

Quote:


> Maybe if you decide to go to 8gb you could sell your 2x 2Gb and just get 2x 4Gb or if running them at 1600 it won't matter.


This is exactly what I have in mind.
And you are right, I'm going to overclock just using the multipliers.
Thanks a lot "bigbloke", you've been more than helpfull.
By the way I've found the 960T BE for 114 Euros on a local store and I'm going to order it today.
I guess it's a nice price.


----------



## allikat

Go 960T, there are improvements in the Thuban cores and especially the memory controller. Even if you can't unlock extra cores on the 960T you'll find it's faster than Deneb at the same clocks. Not by much, but this is OCN, every little bit helps.

You may (or may not) find it problematic in the beginning, if you have a spare AM3 chip lying around, even a single core, you may find it easier to use that to fire it up initially, so you can install the Thuban compatible BIOS (v1904 or newer).

I run Gskill ripjaw F3 12800 CL9 on my board, and they've been zero trouble. I advise underclock the memory, and leave the timings on auto, and you'll get some pretty rapid speeds. Don't go for the 16000 settings, they will work if you set them manually, but the AMD chip prefers timings over speeds, mine are happy at 7-7-7-20-28 at about 650MHz which is PC3-10700 speed.


----------



## chelnov600

Unfortunately I don't have a spare AM3 chip, so I have to update the BIOS to the current version before I install the OS. I just hope I won't have any POST problems because of that.
Actually I'm building a new rig from scratch. I have the motherboard (Crosshair 3 Formula), the RAM (G. Skill Ripjaws 2X2GB), the GPU (XFX 5870 1GB reference design), the HLFS Velociraptor 300GB so far. I have just ordered the 960T and I only need the PSU and a 22"screen.
I don't have the system ready so I don't know how to underclock the memory (yet). I'll do my homework before I attempt that.
Right now I'm using a nettop from ASRock (ION 330).


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

Looking to sell my crosshair and grab a matx board for my eventual move into a FT03. Found a buyer for my board but he's offering less than I want. He offered 80 and I'm thinking of asking for 90. Should I ask for more or just take the deal?


----------



## chelnov600

Quote:


> He offered 80 and I'm thinking of asking for 90


I bought mine for 95€ used in mint condition.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*
> 
> Looking to sell my crosshair and grab a matx board for my eventual move into a FT03. Found a buyer for my board but he's offering less than I want. He offered 80 and I'm thinking of asking for 90. Should I ask for more or just take the deal?


How about compromise and go $85?
I am so glad I never bothered to go AM3+, with the current gen of BD not offering any real advantages over my Deneb, I am loving my CH3 more and more.. Unless next gen BD gives some major IPC improvements, I'll feel forced to go Intel for my next upgrade.


----------



## bigbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> I advise underclock the memory, and leave the timings on auto, and you'll get some pretty rapid speeds. Don't go for the 16000 settings, they will work if you set them manually, but the AMD chip prefers timings over speeds, mine are happy at 7-7-7-20-28 at about 650MHz which is PC3-10700 speed.


I'd like to see some bench proof of this. Obviously tighter timings at a given clock speed would yield better results but I doubt tighter timings would make up for a 150Mhz difference. Do you have benches to back this up?


----------



## bigbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*
> 
> Looking to sell my crosshair and grab a matx board for my eventual move into a FT03. Found a buyer for my board but he's offering less than I want. He offered 80 and I'm thinking of asking for 90. Should I ask for more or just take the deal?


What currency are we talking about here?? I bought a used one for a friend the other day for £45 so $80 would be a good offer for a used board IMO.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigbloke*
> 
> I'd like to see some bench proof of this. Obviously tighter timings at a given clock speed would yield better results but I doubt tighter timings would make up for a 150Mhz difference. Do you have benches to back this up?


So would I, I'm sure the difference is pretty small, if it exists at all, but to me, it feels a little faster. I may be deluding myself completely, but hey, it's my rig, and it's a nice delusion








16x250 felt faster to me than 20x200, I don't have any real proof it is anything more than feelings however. But I've never been an expert on benchmarking, so if you have a preferred benchmark that's free, I'll run it at both settings, and see what happens.


----------



## bigbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> So would I, I'm sure the difference is pretty small, if it exists at all, but to me, it feels a little faster. I may be deluding myself completely, but hey, it's my rig, and it's a nice delusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16x250 felt faster to me than 20x200, I don't have any real proof it is anything more than feelings however. But I've never been an expert on benchmarking, so if you have a preferred benchmark that's free, I'll run it at both settings, and see what happens.


To be honest I'm not sure what would be the best bench to test this. Sandra is free and has memory bandwidth tests http://majorgeeks.com/SiSoftware_Sandra_Lite_d92.html. Then I guess a few Hyper PI 0.99b (Super PI Mod front-end) runs starting at 1M as they are quick and repeatable http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=211. Maybe a few runs of 3mark 06? Maybe you know of others you feel might be better tests?


----------



## allikat

3dMark download version only lets you run once, the full version that shipped with the board new was kept by the original owner - I got mine used too. I'll run some Super-Pi tomorrow and see if there's a real difference.


----------



## bigbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> 3dMark download version only lets you run once, the full version that shipped with the board new was kept by the original owner - I got mine used too. I'll run some Super-Pi tomorrow and see if there's a real difference.


If you download the latest version of 3d mark 06 from the website then email asus support and tell them you lost the key (as it was only printed on the cd sleave) they will give you a new one input this key and you will have the full version. IIRC you can run 06 as many times as you like anyway you just don't have access to some of the advanced features without the key.


----------



## chelnov600

I have a question about about installing drivers.
As far as audio drivers are concerned, I am obviously installing the Soundmax Audio Driver V.6.10.1.6600 for Windows 7 and then the Soundblaster X-Fi Utility Version 1.0(R.19).
But I'm a bit confused about the LAN Drivers. Should I install both the Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver Version 15.6.0.0 and the Realtek Ethernet Driver Version 7.3.522.200?
What is the difference between them?
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/Crosshair_III_Formula/#download


----------



## truckerguy

look into your divice manger and see what LAN you have and load the drivers you need


----------



## chelnov600

I don't understand. Device manager shows what you have installed in your system, doesn't it?
If you haven't installed any drivers, shouldn't there be a yellow questionmark in front of the specific device?


----------



## truckerguy

yes it dose and weather you have a Intel or Realtek and what drivers that is instaled


----------



## bigbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chelnov600*
> 
> I don't understand. Device manager shows what you have installed in your system, doesn't it?
> If you haven't installed any drivers, shouldn't there be a yellow questionmark in front of the specific device?


What OS are you using? Windows 7 has the drivers for the lan. As far as I know these boards have a realtek card.


----------



## chelnov600

Thanks for your replies.
So I guess I don't have to install any LAN drivers since I'll be using Windows 7.
I Know it sounded like a silly question but I used to install all the drivers for the motherboard whether the OS had already had them or not.
I previously owned a Gigabyte GA-MA 770 UD3 (great board) and it had one LAN driver.
Checking the Asus Crosshair 3 website I saw 2 LAN drivers, that's why I got confused.


----------



## truckerguy

yes yodays os have alot more drivers on them


----------



## bigbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chelnov600*
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> So I guess I don't have to install any LAN drivers since I'll be using Windows 7.
> I Know it sounded like a silly question but I used to install all the drivers for the motherboard whether the OS had already had them or not.
> I previously owned a Gigabyte GA-MA 770 UD3 (great board) and it had one LAN driver.
> Checking the Asus Crosshair 3 website I saw 2 LAN drivers, that's why I got confused.


For me it depends on the device. I'd install the chipset, audio and sata (espicially if running ahci). Things like Lan drivers are unlikely to make much difference.


----------



## chelnov600

I don't think I will use AHCI mode. I've read that I won't notice any performance difference with either an SSD or a conventional hard drive.
And I definitely won't do any hot swapping.


----------



## truckerguy

well Im not sure what you read but for me Ive noticed a definite diffrerence in performance when I switched to a ssd drive. Not to mention that if you have an infected C drive and you need to do a fresh install you don't lose any other files(ie) pic's movies or music


----------



## chelnov600

No, don't get me wrong. I didn't compare SSDs and HDDs. I just said that it's not worth enabling AHCI mode whether you have an SSD or an HDD because there isn't any noticable performance if you do so.
At least this is what I have read in other forums in debates concerning IDE Mode vs AHCI mode.


----------



## bigbloke

You won't get NCQ if you don't use it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_Command_Queuing


----------



## chelnov600

Is there any "real world" performance advantage having the NCQ or just in benchmarks?


----------



## allikat

It depends if you do lots of stuff that accesses a whole bunch of files/sectors at roughly the same time. If you're commonly running 5 or 6 applications, then you will find it smoother with NCQ, as nothing will be sitting, waiting for it's turn to access the drive, they'll just be waiting to get their turn at the data, and the drive handles the access queue. For most average people, the sheer speed of an SSD is enough, a major multi-tasker will notice a difference between NCQ on and off, it just won't be huge.


----------



## chelnov600

So for the SSDs that don't have moving parts to access data on the platter, NCQ will probably not work. I wonder what performance boost the Velociraptors are going to get with NCQ on.


----------



## bigbloke

To be honest it's not what potential gain they might get that is the issue it's that without it there is none. I can see no reason to use ide mode as there is no potential gain from doing so.


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Without going back through past posts, does anyone use BIOS version 2003 or 2002? Both claim increased stability but I figured I would ask before I flash the board.


----------



## truckerguy

with a x4 cpu 1801 is perfect the ones above that virsion are for the x6 cpu's


----------



## bigbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebigrobbyrob*
> 
> Without going back through past posts, does anyone use BIOS version 2003 or 2002? Both claim increased stability but I figured I would ask before I flash the board.


Using the latest no issues at all.


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

Have had this board since it came out and its been great for both gaming and oc'ing, currently using latest Bios


----------



## xquisit

I'm can't that this problem anymore, I haven't shared it for a while:

My computer will not post, I believe my SATA port is dead.

When I turn on my computer:
1) ROG Logo, white LED illuminates
2) no other LED turns on
3) monitor goes in power save

Sometimes, when I turn on my computer:
1) ROG Logo, White LED illuminates
2) all LEDs illuminates (nb/sb/mem/cpu) and I"m not sure about he hdd activity light.
3) monitor boots up, BUT my computer freezes at random times (during BIOS, gaming, or windows screen)

It takes me about forty boot attempts to get lucky. I just end up taking my PSU cable out and putting it back, and flicking the PSU switch, and turning the motherboard on VIA mobo buttons.

I seriously can't take it anymore.

I tried different ports, different drives, different sata cables. I tried using a new battery, and unplugging everything and plugging it back in. I've reset the CMOS, and I'm out of ideas now. I doubt it's my CPU, what do you all think?

I'm not the most experienced hardware handler, but I don't try to push the limits of my computer. It's more than two years old, but I sent it into an RMA (motherboard) and I still have the same problem. I hate ASUS support a lot, I had to pay $60 to talk to the french because it was so hard to reach the US call center during their operating hours. They offered to pay for my postage this time, but I think it's complete disrespect when they offer to give me a different motherboard and now they have none in stock. I truthfully believe, they should offer me a brand new one.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I'm can't that this problem anymore, I haven't shared it for a while:
> My computer will not post, I believe my SATA port is dead.
> When I turn on my computer:
> 1) ROG Logo, white LED illuminates
> 2) no other LED turns on
> 3) monitor goes in power save
> Sometimes, when I turn on my computer:
> 1) ROG Logo, White LED illuminates
> 2) all LEDs illuminates (nb/sb/mem/cpu) and I"m not sure about he hdd activity light.
> 3) monitor boots up, BUT my computer freezes at random times (during BIOS, gaming, or windows screen)
> It takes me about forty boot attempts to get lucky. I just end up taking my PSU cable out and putting it back, and flicking the PSU switch, and turning the motherboard on VIA mobo buttons.
> I seriously can't take it anymore.
> I tried different ports, different drives, different sata cables. I tried using a new battery, and unplugging everything and plugging it back in. I've reset the CMOS, and I'm out of ideas now. I doubt it's my CPU, what do you all think?
> I'm not the most experienced hardware handler, but I don't try to push the limits of my computer. It's more than two years old, but I sent it into an RMA (motherboard) and I still have the same problem. I hate ASUS support a lot, I had to pay $60 to talk to the french because it was so hard to reach the US call center during their operating hours. They offered to pay for my postage this time, but I think it's complete disrespect when they offer to give me a different motherboard and now they have none in stock. I truthfully believe, they should offer me a brand new one.


Happened to me.
Try a new hard drive and fresh install of your OS. Worked for me...
I had the exact same issues that you described.
I figured it would be a BIOS problem, but it turned out that my comp works with other HDD's, i replaced it and i have no issues so far.


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

Was going to suggest the same but did not know if the OP had tried that already


----------



## xquisit

I can't reformat due to my motherboard and/or CPU. I'm not sure what the problem is, because I removed all the SATA ports and added a thumb drive (with a working Win7) and the LEDs for CPU/NB/SB/MEM and HDD activity did not illuminate. /shrug


----------



## xXSpitFireXx

So how do you know if your sata ports are working or not? You need to connect a working HD to one of the ports and do a fresh install just like DS suggested.


----------



## xquisit

I have a 500GB HDD and two 40GB SSDs, I find it odd they all might be damaged/corrupted.

So that's why I assumed the SATA port might be the culprit.


----------



## xquisit

Just an update, I think one of my memory sticks might be the culprit.

I get post with one of them, but when I put the other one in it doesn't work.

Can someone recommend some memory to buy from newegg or frys (or tigerdirect/amazon) that would be recommended for my setup?

I do play MMORPG, so I think it's time to ugprade to 8GB of memory.


----------



## bigbloke

G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL9 (9-9-9-24) 1.5V

Work well with this board should be able to get them from most etailers, and are resonably priced.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428


----------



## NostraD

Any chance you guys could tell me where I might be able to get one of these boards, new or used?
Been looking all over and no luck...


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Hi all,

can anyone tell me if the Crosshair Formula III supports SLI?

Thanks a lot,

Mike


----------



## gbrbiglee

http://www.overclock.net/t/670810/howto-sli-on-a-non-sli-motherboard-gtx5xx-compatible-1-0-final-released


----------



## DarkShooter

Hey there guys...
I need some help again. Recently a friend gave me a Corsair Vengeance 8Gb kit (2 sticks of 4Gb) 1600MHz... The problem is i cant use them since the BIOS stays forever on DET DRAM and doesnt do anything else. These dont show on the Memory QVL but i would still like to see them work...
Any ideas on this?


----------



## bigbloke

Does anyone know if Garikfox did any updated option rom bios for this board?


----------



## Dynamo11

Still running this board and I got it the first batch that landed in the UK. I still love it


----------



## damniel

Hi guys,

as you can see I'm one of the few who still uses this board so I wanted to ask you which is the latest graphics card this board can support. I started wondering about it this morning as I saw that AMD did a cut on their prices (7xxx series) and hoped that I could be a beneficiary from this.

Thanks in advance to all of you.

Sorry for the bad english


----------



## DarkShooter

I used a XFX HD R7870 with this board and had no problems at all. The only thing I was experiencing was that i couldnt see BIOS post, but that was due to my TV not showing the correct frequency through HDMI (I know, messed up thing to happen)

The board works great, served me well for 4 years and loved every second with it.

Sorry for the late reply but i was away from internet for a while


----------



## damniel

Thanks DarkShooter
I will buy some 7xxx card in the near future and maybe follow your same upgrade path with a Crosshair V Formula Z


----------



## Dynamo11

Hey guys I've got a bit of a problem. The add-on soundcard that came with the board has been broken for years so I bought an Asus Xonar PCIE card to use since then. Now I bought a second GPU to crossfire and, due to the layout of the board, the soundcard would block one of the GPUs heatsinks off.
To avoid this I want to use the very top Black PCIE slot (where the add-on card used to be), however I cannot get it to work at all and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas why this might be.
Could it be possible I inadvertently disabled it in the BIOS or that it's only compatible with the add-on card (something I find slightly odd if true)?


----------



## Thorvilk

Hello there,
I want to change my old graphic card (HD 5700) to GTX 770, would I face any problem?
I've no plan to do SLI or crossfire. My PSU OCZ FataL1TY 700W.

BTW, I've not upgrade the BIOS ever since I bought my Crosshair III in year 2008 or 2009, I did it once but then it won't booth up because of RAM incompatibility(Team Group 4GB 1866). Hence, revert back to the org BIOS version.


----------



## Dynamo11

There should be no problem in regards to the mobo, although the CPU may bottleneck the GPU slightly depending on what it is. If it's a 955 or 965 OC'd then it'll be fine

also I'm still on a 2009 BIOS as well


----------



## Thorvilk

Oh man...my CPU is only X3 720 BE.


----------



## Dynamo11

Hmmmm yeah I think that'll bottleneck it, can you not upgrade to a 965? I'm sure there are some dead cheap ones on a certain online auction site.


----------



## Thorvilk

Is that the best cpu for crosshair III?
If I change the CPU, I hope, I need not to re-install my OS.


----------



## Dynamo11

Well the "best" Phenom II would be the X6 1090T, but good luck finding that anywhere at a decent price now. Yeah the 955 and 965 X4 are the best to go for at this stage.
If you change the CPU it shouldn't affect your PC, on your first boot up go into the BIOS to make sure it registers as such that the chip is different and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Thorvilk

Hi Dynamo!!
Thank you for all your advice.
I've just bought Gigabyte GTX 770. Playing Far Cry 3, I got max fps 60, min 30, avg 40-45 with these settings:
Resolution: 1920 X 1080
V-SYNC: 1 Frame
MSAA Anti-Alaasing 2
Video Quality: Ultra


----------



## Leito360

My LCD poster seems to be dying... the final row of digits seems blurry. Any ideas?

Also, when tryinh to remove it from the board, the connector of the poster is completely stuck in the socket... does anyone else had this problem?


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leito360*
> 
> My LCD poster seems to be dying... the final row of digits seems blurry. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, when tryinh to remove it from the board, the connector of the poster is completely stuck in the socket... does anyone else had this problem?


time to get a new board. but seriously, the connector is always a pain to remove. I think I had like 3 of these boards, and each of them took a bit of effort to remove that lcd connector


----------



## Leito360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> time to get a new board. but seriously, the connector is always a pain to remove. I think I had like 3 of these boards, and each of them took a bit of effort to remove that lcd connector


Hahaha, this board can take it till 2016/17 xD
Then when I take the PC for cleaning I will remove it there... I wanted to get rid of that thing... I don't even look the LCD screen anymore TBH.


----------



## yahooman3

I am stuck on what to do the crosshair 3 board, in a haff case 1k ps, corsair memory, AMD Radeon HD 7970 CrossFire,

while booting it gets to hd or/and cd drive and stays there...searching sata drives.....have tried diferent hdd and cd/dvd drives with no luck.

with no drives plugged in i can boot to bios screen
have flashed bios no effect....have followed all the ideas here i could find nothing works.


----------



## Riechard

Hello guys, wazap?
I've been throught some trouble with my crosshair III and my weak gpu (GT 630). Whenever I update my GPU driver, the windows get ERROR 43 and i cant have my true resolution or play any games. Anyone having the same trouble? Can anyone help me?


----------



## grantyboy

so i have the above memory installed on my crosshair III motherboard 2 4gb kits at 2gb per stick so all 4 slots meant to be filled, was just what i managed to get a hold of, will possibly change in the near future.

anyway my questions is this voltage seems to have 1.65v on the sticks, and the dram light at memory on board is at green for OK but in the bios when looking at the voltages they are away down around 1.1v all slightly vary though none the same and is just set at auto just now? should i be changing the voltage settings?

also every time i stick one of the sticks in no matter what slot the system wont boot, have tried it in different slots so reckon that ones bad stick yeah.


----------



## grantyboy

have managed to get the system to boot with this one troublesome stick in slot B1 second blue one on its own for some reason


----------



## grantyboy

so ait eventually booted with all 4 sticks in place, they must need to be in a certain order for the specific kits? never mind will let it run like that for a while and see if stays OK with no issues,, so should i do something with the voltages for the memory anyone reckon going to be overclocking it a bit soon anyway but in the bios they seem to be a lot lower than the 1.65v on the sticks, but dram light is green so must be ok?


----------



## uddarts

run memory 86 on the memory. if it fails, look at a way to isolate that troublesome stick and see if it's bad.

http://www.memtest.org/

also if the voltage is lower it may be because the board is setting the memory to something less than factory spec.

use cpuz to check.

http://www.cpuid.com/

i would manually set them to factory settings. there is a memory tab and spd tab with the different rated specs.

ud


----------



## grantyboy

so all 4 sticks have been running for a few days without problem, then today i have had 3 bsod, and have checked the dump files using windbg, although i am not great with that and possibly dont have it set up right but am getting
ntoskrnl.exe
which is related to memory if i am not wrong?

Anyway i am wondering if this memory needs perhaps set up better on this board? as i just fired it all in and changed the memory in bios to 1600mhz and thats it, but the voltage seems lower according to asus probe than this corsair dominator is rated on the sticks?
so can i do anything with timings and voltage that would be better suited to this set up and anyone any experience of this,
would expect someone seen as its the official crosshair III forum lol.

thanks in advance


----------



## uddarts

i'm confused.









list what memory your using. a link would also be helpful.

what cpu are you using.

please.

ud


----------



## grantyboy

sorry i thought the full spec was all there for previous post?

WINDOWS 7 64 bit, with avast antivirus.
Cooler Master storm enforcer case
Asus crosshair III Formula ROG board
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8 GHz Six Core 125W
Gelid solutions extreme GC thermal paste.
8GB ddr3 corsair dominator 1600mhz 4 sticks of 2gb
powercolour HD7870 Myst edition
Corsair CX750 psu
Corsair H55 water cooling kit
LG HD Blu-ray drive
240gb Sandisk solid state drive
500gb samsung sata 3 hard drive

200mm cooler master fan front intake
H55 water cooler rear intake
2x 120 mm corsair AF ultra quiet fans top exhausting out

asus probe is reporting cpu temps around 25-27 degrees so looks good on basically idle


----------



## grantyboy

programs i am running are
avast antivirus which i have been using for about a decade on all my systems and never had an issue before.
google chrome
vlc player
ms office 2007
nero 7 ultra
magic disc
creative audio software for the x-fi hi fi audio card that comes with this mb


----------



## uddarts

i've never been a big fan of manufacturer's windows software. quite often they don't ever update the software for
newer boards.

look in your bios for the ram voltage and see what it says there. from the corsair vengeance all i see is 1.5v. i could be
wrong with yours.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%2050001459%20600006066%20600006050%20600006071&Manufactory=1459

ud


----------



## grantyboy

yeah the dominator ddr3 1600mhz is rated online as 1.65v and also on the ram its self the sticker says 1.65v, so in the great scheme of things, does this mean the volate to the memory should actually be that in the bios etc?
or does it mean this is a max voltage and can be lower fine but meaning shouldn't be any higher etc?

if other people had this motherboard and memory and there must be some seen as this is the offical crosshair III forum lol with this memory what would other expect to see or would set the volate to in the bios for this memory?


----------



## uddarts

yeah i got the wrong memory in my head.







1.65v is the voltage that is required for it to run specs. so yes it needs to be 1.65v. look in the bios. somewhere it should state the voltage it's running.

ud


----------



## uddarts

i have that board for a backup and brought up from the basement.

you can check the ram voltage under the power tab in the bios under voltage.

ud


----------



## grantyboy

Ok so went in bios to check and do the following bios version 2003 first off.
going down to DRAM volage was as follows, and assume this was for all sticks as i have 4 in place and there was 4 showing.

1.204 / 1.111 / 1.812 / 1.554 found is strange there was all so different??

in different bit the voltage Monitor is stated 1.554

so i changed the setting in DRAM voltage as was set to AUTO obviously to 1.64300 next one up was slightly over at 1.65625

in the temps monitoring section had a quick check and were all as follows.
CPU 31 degrees
MB 25 degrees
NB 42 degrees
SB 39 degrees


----------



## uddarts

ok, see how it runs now.

check cpuz memory tab for the timings. are they at specs?

ud


----------



## grantyboy

i dont have cpuz will have to download it, wheres best place? the timings are on the sticks, think they are 9-9-9-24? from memory without looking as cant see them when in case does that sound about right? so cpuz should match this then or?


----------



## grantyboy

i have prime95, have just downloaded cpu-z though


----------



## grantyboy

ok so just opened cpu-z so what am i looking for etc for clarification? the memory tab etc?


----------



## uddarts

my 1600 defaulted to 1333 on my board and slower timings. i imagine you will have to set them manually.

once you get that all set up and if you still have a problem. i have something else we can do.

i'm stepping out for a bit.

ud


----------



## grantyboy

ok so went in SPD tab and in top half tells me all the relevant information like
DDR3 corsair, and each stick is 2048mb and the part number etc so looks all good then the timings table in the lower half

JDEC 1 JDEC 2 JDEC 3 XMP-1600 does that look right thought would have been jdec4?
frequency 444mhz 592mhz 666mhz 800mhz

cas latency 6.0 8.0 9.0 9.0

ras to cas 6 8 9 9

ras precharge 6 8 9 9

tRAS 16 22 24 24

trc 23 30 34 41

Voltage 1.50v 1.50v 1.50v 1.650v

theres all the information?


----------



## grantyboy

in the bios when i first put the rig together a couple of weeks ago i set that up with the ram being 1600mhz and this board being 1333 so set it manually to 1600mhz in the bios and saved the setting, however when i went back in earlier on it was back to auto for some reason so set it back to 1600mhz again.


----------



## uddarts

ok so you know your way around then.










ud


----------



## grantyboy

i know my way around enough to get me buy, but thats about it lol, so does any of the above stuff look right or out of place to you? i thought some of those settings would have been the same on each stick rather than diffrent?


----------



## grantyboy

thought the mhz or latency or voltage etc etc would have bee nthe same on all 4 if thats what the table is referring to but jdec and numbers 1 through 4? as i have not really used cpu-z before if being honest other than a number of years ago for something but have used prime 95 to stress the cpu last week and was all good etc? as i wanted to make sure i had a good stable system running for a good bit time maybe a few weeks before i maybe done a little but over clocking safely


----------



## uddarts

those are opitional settings if your referring to spd tab. what you want is the memory tab.
ud


----------



## grantyboy

ok the memory tab also, type DDR3 and 8gb total so thats right, dual channel so thats right, DC MODE unganged? not sure? and NB frequency 2006.4 mhz

DRAM frequency 802.7mhz

FSBRAM 1:4

CAS LATENCY 11.0 clocks

ras to cas delay (trdc) 11 clocks

RAS Precharge 11 clocks

cycle time (tras) 29 clocks

bank cycle time 41 clocks

command rate 2T

and thats all thats on the memory tab so does that look good, bad right wrong etc lol? afraid does-int mean too much to me tbh


----------



## uddarts

unganged is correct.

everything looks good for the time being. i would try that for now and see if any bsod happen.
eventually you could manually set the memory to 9-9-9-24-1t.

might want to run mem86 for a pass or two.

if we continue to to have bsods then we bump the vcore a little bit. you can find what it's running at in the bios in the power tab/voltage. then you would go oc tweak and raise it.

what is the current voltage that the cpu is running?

ud


----------



## grantyboy

perfect i am having to head to bed now but i will go back in to bios in the morning and post back more details from the bios etc for you, but i have not had a BSOD today at all tbh and its been running for maybe 8 hours roughly, not really doing anything though pretty much just idling most of the day while i am on forums and stuff and watched a film on vlc player a number hours ago but a good start and thanks for taking time out to reply to my posts today and will talk to you tomorrow buddy.

Grant


----------



## uddarts

ud


----------



## grantyboy

OK so i have had 4 blue screens this morning within 30 minutes of turning the pc on, can hardly get working to do anything in between them, NOT GOOD worst i have seen it


----------



## grantyboy

some information from bios
cpu voltage 1.432v
pcu/nb voltage 1.396v
cpu/VDDA VOLTAGE 2.494V
DRAM VOLTAGE 1.640v

theres more but having to fire a laptop up as its just keeping doing it so hitting enter before i get another


----------



## grantyboy

ok so am now on a really slow acer laptop for god sake more ofthe last post with following on information, all these settings are pretty much on AUTO apart from what done last night ram 1600mhz as opposed to the 1333 that the board comes standard, been through the bios over and over in every where and cant seem to see anything with regard to the graphics card does that sound right? or am i missing something?

cpu voltage 1.432v
pcu/nb voltage 1.396v
cpu/VDDA VOLTAGE 2.494V
DRAM VOLTAGE 1.640v
HT VOLTAGE 1.204V
NB VOLTAGE 1.111V
NB 1.8 VOLTAGE 1.812V
SB VOLTAGE 1.204V
3.3 VOLTAGE 3.314V
5V VOLTAGE 4.999V
12V VOLTAGE 12.039V


----------



## grantyboy

need to put up this mornings dump files for someone to have a look at, as i have windbg here because of this on the computer but deff dont have it set up right with the symbol stuff you have to do before you use it so i can read the dumps as it should as it sort of half reads them but i dont get all the information as not certain how to set it up correct i just tried something i found on the net and clearly has not worked.


----------



## grantyboy

013116-10046-01-07.26amsunday.zip 21k .zip file


----------



## grantyboy

thats the last dump file there above anyone?


----------



## grantyboy

device manager is all good with no exclamation marks or anything.


----------



## grantyboy

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x1E

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.17336 (debuggers(dbg).150226-1500) amd64fre

EXCEPTION_RECORD: fffff88002ffd3a8 -- (.exr 0xfffff88002ffd3a8)
ExceptionAddress: fffff8000309bc92 (nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0x0000000000000072)
ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

TRAP_FRAME: fffff88002ffd450 -- (.trap 0xfffff88002ffd450)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=6ab01157832d9cbf rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80090b3300
rdx=0000000000000102 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000309bc92 rsp=fffff88002ffd5e0 rbp=000000000001d297
r8=fffff88002fd7301 r9=0000000000000002 r10=0000000000000097
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0x72:
fffff800`0309bc92 803818 cmp byte ptr [rax],18h ds:6ab01157`832d9cbf=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff80003088bfe to fffff800030911d0

STACK_TEXT:
fffff880`02ffc488 fffff800`03088bfe : fffffa80`08e8b508 fffffa80`083ec930 fffff880`02ffcc00 fffff800`030bc1c0 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff880`02ffc490 fffff800`030bbe8d : fffff800`032a5248 fffff800`031dc7a4 fffff800`0301d000 fffff880`02ffd3a8 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff880`02ffc4c0 fffff800`030bac65 : fffff800`031e4ce8 fffff880`02ffc538 fffff880`02ffd3a8 fffff800`0301d000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`02ffc4f0 fffff800`030cbc41 : fffff880`02ffd3a8 fffff880`02ffcc00 fffff880`00000000 fffff880`02ffd608 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`02ffcbd0 fffff800`03090882 : fffff880`02ffd3a8 fffffa80`090b3320 fffff880`02ffd450 00000000`00000002 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`02ffd270 fffff800`0308f18a : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`073edbc8 00000000`0002d820 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`02ffd450 fffff800`0309bc92 : fffffa80`090b3320 fffffa80`08fe3a68 fffffa80`08fe3a68 00000000`00000102 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff880`02ffd5e0 fffff800`0309bbce : 00000004`56ac0621 fffff880`02ffdc58 00000000`0001d297 fffff880`02fd8868 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0x72
fffff880`02ffdc30 fffff800`0309b9b7 : 00000001`30d59ec1 00000001`0001d297 00000001`30d59e86 00000000`00000097 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff880`02ffdcd0 fffff800`03088f0a : fffff880`02fd5180 fffff880`02fe0040 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff880`02ffdd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02ffe000 fffff880`02ff8000 fffff880`02ffdd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP:
nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e
fffff800`03088bfe 90 nop

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 1

SYMBOL_NAME: nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME: ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 5609efa0

IMAGE_VERSION: 6.1.7601.19018

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x1E_nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x1E_nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e

ANALYSIS_SOURCE: KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING: km:x64_0x1e_nt!kikernelcalloutexceptionhandler+e

FAILURE_ID_HASH: {31b31670-23d4-78dd-b3a6-d5566ed846e6}

Followup: MachineOwner


----------



## grantyboy

I made a usb bootable drive with Memtest 86 on it to see if anything would come up and has been running for 2 hours now and pass 2 and has come up with the following!!!

235 errors so far like this which doesn't really mean much to me. anyone?

TEST ERROR
0 0
1 0
2 0
3 0
4 0
5 0
6 0
7 25
8 195
9 15
10 0


----------



## grantyboy

Have been advised on another forum that I should put the memory back down to its native 1333 rather than having it set to the 1600mhz to suit the memory, but read on this forum and online elsewhere that many owners of this board had this exact memory and board obviously and done this and was partly the reason I actually bought this memory if truth be told?


----------



## grantyboy

ok so not really founded on anything at this point but I think the memory is the issue one way or another, and have taken out one of the 2gb sticks to start with and have left the other 3 in place and going to run memtest again for a pass just to see, reason for doing this and not removing them all but one and doing it that way was when I was first installing these 4 modules I had a bit of bother getting the system to initially boot and it seemed to be just one module causing the issue and had to play about with all 4 sticks in various configurations until I eventually found a configuration that the system would boot in.

So only because that happened I am removing that intial stick as I remembered what slot I had it in so will see if that makes any difference, which if it does will only leave me with 6gb of ddr3 dominator memory which I was hoping for more and you can only buy this stuff in kits of 2 which would now be no good to me lol, so with that all in mind from some of the crosshair III guys what's a good option for memory that is good known to work fine etc etc?


----------



## grantyboy

Ok so just like I thought the last run was all those errors in pass 1 , the other 3 chips have been left in place and is now on to pass 2 with ZERO ERRORS so that is a good start and would hopefully confirm my thoughts of one bad module, would be nice to get another 2gb stick of ddr3 memory in there though and don't really want to have to buy a double kit for one stick so what would be the recommendations with that?? just buy a different make stick of ddr3 2gb matching spec and would that be ok?


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grantyboy*
> 
> ok the memory tab also, type DDR3 and 8gb total so thats right, dual channel so thats right, DC MODE unganged? not sure? and NB frequency 2006.4 mhz
> 
> DRAM frequency 802.7mhz
> 
> FSBRAM 1:4
> 
> CAS LATENCY 11.0 clocks
> 
> ras to cas delay (trdc) 11 clocks
> 
> RAS Precharge 11 clocks
> 
> cycle time (tras) 29 clocks
> 
> bank cycle time 41 clocks
> 
> command rate 2T
> 
> and thats all thats on the memory tab so does that look good, bad right wrong etc lol? afraid does-int mean too much to me tbh


are you still running at these settings?

have you run memory 86 yet? if not, run a couple of passes.

ud


----------



## grantyboy

yeah as above I ran memtest 86 this morning for around 4 and half hours and around 288 errors in pass 1, so I then turned the computer off and removed ONE memory module which was the one that was giving me issues booting the system up around 2 weeks ago would start no probs with 3 modules in place in ANY of the slots, so I had to try all the various configurations and swapping them all around until I found one configuration that would let the system boot ok, and was fine as I said until yesterday, however this is the reason for just removing this one stick, rather than them all but one and testing them all individually as normal.
and so far with the 3 x 2gb modules in place and the one that I had a hunch about removed memtest has PASSED pass 1 and on to PASS 2 with zero errors so far


----------



## uddarts

well i guess we've most likely found the source of the bsod.
















http://www.corsair.com/en-us/support/warranty

ud


----------



## grantyboy

been out with the dog, and just back in and its been running 2 hrs 15 mins and pass 2 ZERO ERRORS also and on pass 3 now, so I reckon this stick of memory is deff something to do with it, but I really wanted the 8gb in the system and can only buy this stuff in pairs so what would you recommend, is it ok to mix in a random stick as long as the same timing and spec? as don't really want to have buy another 2 when only need one?


----------



## grantyboy

so just now leaves me with the memory question?


----------



## uddarts

do you do ebay?









http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291658725094?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82

ud


----------



## uddarts

there is always the possiblity that we will need to bump the vcore a little to get the 4 sticks of memory to behave at 1600. the memory controller is in the cpu. it's only rated for 1333 with four sticks. that said, bumping the vcore almost always solves the problem to run 4x1600.

as long as we have 4 good sticks!!






























ud


----------



## grantyboy

right ok, and yeah i do ebay, i buy and sell a fair old amount on there will check that link out.


----------



## grantyboy

Hello again everyone is there anyone running an Asus Corsshair III Formula board that can recommend decent compatible ddr3 memory that works well with this board as i have had enough of the corsair dominator memory and am not happy with it, and am wanting to replace it with something else and there QVL list is not great.
so does anyone have any good recommendations of what to buy etc?? so i will hopefully have no more issues??


----------



## grantyboy

so does anyone think this memory would be plug and play for this motherboard?

Corsair XMS3 16GB (4x4GB)

as i see someone selling it on ebay as a package fort a good price lol


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grantyboy*
> 
> programs i am running are
> avast antivirus which i have been using for about a decade on all my systems and never had an issue before.
> google chrome
> vlc player
> ms office 2007
> nero 7 ultra
> magic disc
> creative audio software for the x-fi hi fi audio card that comes with this mb


sure wish there would be some others to guide you besides me.









from the above list, i don't see the need for 16 gig and your back attempting to run 4 sticks. not to say it can't be done and probably would work fine without touching anything.

i would be going [email protected] should be some good prices there too.









ud


----------



## grantyboy

Hi ud and thanks again for the reply, and yes you would be correct in assuming thats roughly all the above programs i am running with exception of maybe a few other light ones, however i was thinking about doing some light gaming with it to see what it could handle, so i think i would manage with 8gb to be honest as you say 2 x 4gb modules would probably suffice to start with and i could always upgrade at some point in the future if need be.
Grant


----------

